# [LPF] Dwarven Crusade: Khuldun



## GlassEye (Mar 2, 2012)

[sblock=Leveling expectations]I'll keep close track of encounter xp and time-based xp using Mowgli's Adventure Tracker.  I will periodically post an image of the excel sheet so that you can advance any levels gained as soon as you have enough xp to do so, though if that comes in the middle of an encounter leveling will have to wait until the encounter is completed.

This adventure is about the same length as Still Waters but since we only got through two of the seven planned encounters of Still Waters before veering of into another direction this will seem much longer.  Depending on how long it goes, some of you, possibly all of you, will reach 7th level by the end.[/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Tracking/Experience]
Part One (from the beginning of Dwarven Crusade up to the date PM spent DMC for Borric)



Part Two and continuing...



[/sblock][sblock=Treasure Awards]
Enc 1 - Kremuur & Trap: 3,900 gp *(975 gp ea)*
Enc 2 - Neezhka challenge: 0 gp
Enc 3 - Nighttime trap: 0 gp
Enc 4 - Scorpion: 0 gp
Enc 5 - Climb: 0 gp
Enc 6 - Dwarven Wight: +1 Half-Plate, +1 Greataxe; (value 4,070 gp)
Enc 7 - Derro: leather armor (x4) 10 gp, short sword (x4) 10 gp, repeating crossbow (x4) 250 gp, 20 bolts 4 gp, 20 poisoned bolts (medium spider poison) 3,004 gp.  Total = 4,088 gp.

Group Supplies:
Passage from Hruthrip to Gist - 40gp
Large Tent - 30gp
7 days Rations Each (6 people) - 21gp
100ft Silk Rope - 20gp
4 Sunrods - 8gp
Grappling Hook - 1gp
Hammer & 10 Pitons - 1.5gp
Shovel - 2gp
8 Tanglefoot bags - 400gp
Saw - .04gp
String/twine - .01gp
Periscope - 20gp
light horse, war - 110 gp
light horse, riding x2 - 150 gp
riding saddle, saddlebags, bit & bridle x3 - 48 gp
-----------------
- 851.55 gp[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 4, 2012)

With Tamm captured and in the custody of the guard and Baggett escaped and few to no leads on his whereabouts Borric, Nathan, Sylvain and Zelena, accompanied by the aged bookseller, Aldino, the wise Waltor, and Zelena's trusty mount, Celebfedhiin, have the city of Hruthrip to explore, the bookbinder Neezhka to find and question, pounds of gold to spend and, if the gods look favorably upon them, a criminal to catch and an expedition for dwarven gold to mount.

Golden motes buzz by Nathan's ear reminding him, insistently, of their powerful desire for tiny shovels.

Celebfedhiin looks longingly at a fish dangling from a nearby fishwife's table and nudges Zelena's hand with her snout.

Waltor chitters and chatters to Sylvain about how _exciting_ this new city is.

And Borric remembers the wand he scooped up when he picked up his weapons back in the alley just as Aldino pipes up and says, "What's that in your hand?  Maybe we could find a tavern or an inn and let the wizards take a look.  I could use an ale to steady the nerves."  Aldino does still look a bit shaken by the experience though he smiles and puts a brave face on it.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 5, 2012)

"Sounds like a plan." Zelena chimes in... And she purchases a few fish to feeds ones of them to Celebfedhiin and removes a container from her bag of holding and stores the others for later.

"Did the ruffians get anything of importance Aldino?" Zelena asks


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 5, 2012)

Following Zelena's leaad, Syl picks up a fresh bowl of crickets to feed Waltor, still feeling a little bit of regret after their afrument after the run in with Tamm and Baggett.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 5, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric hands the wand over to Syl, "One of those bastards dropped this."

"Since we cannot finish that business with the thug, an ale will hit the spot.  Then, we can check out some more sights in this city.  Maybe we can find some useful gear."

Spotting a likely watering hole, he gestures down the street for them to check it out.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Step Up

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 5, 2012)

"Very interesting, Borric.  Yes, let's get that ale, and I can look at this further."  Distracted by the magical item, Syl falls in line with the group, absentmindedly following them into the tavern.  After being seated, Stl focuses his full attention on the wand.


----------



## jkason (Mar 5, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"I ... what?" Nathan mutters to the air above him. "Yes, yes, 'object of the holy excavation,' I get it already!" he says, swatting at the air as if swarmed by invisible insects. 

"I'll ask at the bar, okay? Pubs always have someone who knows the town," Nathan says, and his posture shifts as he seems to have sated his unseen celestial companions at least for a moment. He looks to his flesh and blood companions a bit sheepishly.

"Sorry. They're a bit self-righteous, but they have come in handy in the past. Unfortunately, I can't lob a fish at them to make them happy. Let's get that drink and find out what shopping this place has to offer."

[sblock=ooc]I'm assuming there's no place selling miniature shovels in the fish market, but it's the first place Nathan wants to stop when we have a chance to shop. Otherwise, he's effectively down a spell.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 6, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric looks askance at the mage, "What in the hells are you dealing with, Nate?  Fairies, ghosts, imaginary friends,... too many knocks on the ol' noggin?"

Opening the door to the tavern, the brash fighter calls out, "OY!  Some ales over here... er, some wine too!"

He gestures to the empty table for he and his companions, making sure the old geezer doesn't run off on them again.

[sblock=OOC]I would assume we can shop since we did an adventure change.  It might be a good idea if we are leaving civilization for awhile. Though I don't know what I would buy yet.  Probably a Belt of Strength.  I think I need a DM approval on this so I can purchase now just in case it needs to be commissioned.

Also Borric is a stone's throw only from 6th level.  1 DMC would do it easily.  I am tempted to do it now while we can shop for a bit of extra cash and to save doing it later before we get involved in plot issues once more.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Step Up

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 6, 2012)

Aldino responds to Zelena, "Oh dear.  They just tossed me around like a sack of potatoes!  They didn't actually get anything even though the little one hand his hand in my satchel."  The old man sticks close to the others as they head down the street; apparently he learned his lesson about venturing forth on his own.

Spotting the sign of a big fish jumping into a tankard Borric leads the rest into the tavern for a drink and a bit of planning on their next step.  Drinks are quick to arrive and the serving girl, flaunting ample assets, flirts outrageously.

[sblock=OOC]Yes, by all means take care of shopping!  Sorry I didn't make it clear that now is the best time to do that.  Or you can wait until after the scene with Neezhka when hopefully you'll know a little more about what you are up against.  Entirely up to you but if you do need to commission now might be better.

If you want to level now, feel free to spend DMC to do so, also.

And finally, my posting might be a bit slow/spotty at times in the near future.  I've a new dance partner and we're trying to coordinate practice schedules and I'm still preparing for a competition with the old partner that occurs in less than two weeks.  Awkward timing but that's life, I guess.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 6, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Probably some from each column, Bor," Nathan responds dryly as he follows the others inside.

Once there, Nathan smiles politely at the serving girl's flirtation, but points to Borric and Syl and offers, "I expect you'll probably get the reaction you're looking for from those two if you're wanting to focus your efforts, dear." He lifts his eyebrow with a knowing grin as if no more need be said, then downs his drink quickly. His shoulders slump a bit a moment after he finishes.

"Fine, fine. Whistle whetted, I'll get you your blasted relic, all right?"

Rising, Nathan says, "If you lot will excuse me for just a moment, I think I caught sight of a sign for the local version of the Pearl across the street. I'll be back before you have to pay the bill. I'm sure our server has plenty to offer you in the way of distractions while I'm gone."

Indeed, it's almost no time at all before Nathan returns, his mood clearly lightened. Perhaps it has to do with the silver and red jewels you catch glimpses of through his disheveled hair, but his waving a tiny shovel in the air like he's unearthed the find of the century is the more likely explanation. 

[sblock=ooc]Since I had the same commissioning concerns, I just ran over and did it now. Rolls went Nathan's way, though. [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 6, 2012)

The gnome smiles and nods to Aldino, "That is good to hear." 

Zelena looks at Nathan rather oddly as he spouts off about a relic and when he is gone she asks Syl and Borric, "What was that about?"

Sipping a glass of wine that she has again chilled with a bit of gnomish magic, she smiles at the others, "So... whom is it that we have to find again Aldino?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 7, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric shrugs warily that Nate is off his rocker, but then he is a mage and they all are a bit looney so he lets it be.  There are more important things to worry about at the moment. 

Such as her...




"Lass, my gracious friend is correct.  Come and sit."  Putting an arm around her waist, he sits her on his lap as he continues flirting with her while Zelena keeps Aldino entertained.  

Seeing Nathan come back, he is reminded of a few things he would like to find, but realizes that he might need some more gold.

"That's a nice little thing you got there.  I need to look into some enchantments for my gear too.  Does anyone have a spare thousand or two gold coins to lend me?"

The buxom barmaid giggles as he pinches her rear end, thinking he is just being funny.  However to his companions, there is no joking on his expression as he is quite serious about his equipment and arsenal.  

The beer wench begins nibbling his ear thinking she has found the catch of the century, her gold digging mind already thinking how she will spend Borric's money.

[sblock=OOC]Not sure what the rules are on borrowing gp from your companions, but I don't see why not.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 53 Current: 53
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 21 (23 vs. Trip/Disarm) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3 (+4 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Barmaid with big hooters
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 7, 2012)

The gnome almost spits her wine all over Syl at Borric's query about not only borrowing some coing, but several thousand, like it was an every day thing. Looking to be sure the man is serious she apologizes, "Sorry about that, the question was... unexpected."

She seems to dig around in her new bag and comes up with two gemstones, "If you truly needs the funds, this should do. Much of what I am considering is rather more expensive than I have funds to cover, for now." She starts to hand over gemstones to Borric when she gets a wry smile and comments, "Do I need to have you sign a lengthy contract with many large and meaningless words drawn up... or are you good for this?"  

(( 2 gems worth 1000 gp each. Will mark on my character sheet.))


----------



## jkason (Mar 7, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan can't suppress his laughter as the small woman ably gives Borric a bit of harassing. He stifles the laughter quickly though, gulping back his drink.









*OOC:*


As long as it's borrowing (i.e. paid back with later gold earned during the adventure), it wouldn't seem to break the LPF wealth per level rules to make a temporary loan in-adventure. My two cents on it, in any case.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 7, 2012)

Sylvain's examination of the wand is thorough.  The wand confers invisibility upon whomever is the target but its magic is nearly depleted.  Still, its powers may prove useful or it could be sold with the rest of the gear that the group plans to pawn.

Aldino, despite his age, is not oblivious to the barmaid' charms and stammers a distracted reply to Zelena's question about who they need to find.  "Ah, errm... Neezhka.  Of Hruthrip.  Quite the bookbinder.  Very well-respected in the field."

"_That_ old crone?" interupts the barmaid.  "She never leaves her house.  Good thing, too; she's ugly enough to scare the pants off a priest."  She looks thoughtful for the briefest of moments (that seems to be the longest she can hold a thought) then giggles.  "But I never met a priest who can keep his pants on anyway."

A quick knock on wood from the direction of the bar and the barmaid slips from Borric's grasp with the ease of much practice.  She flashes him an apologetic smile.  "Anything else I can get ya?"

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, Gerald, for overlooking your previous post.  The wand of invisibility (6 charges) and all the gear collected from the pirates, etc. is included in the gold totals in the Still Waters summary.  As always, if there is anything you want to keep subtract that from your totals.  But I'm sure you've already taken care of all that.

Re: loaning money.  I won't say no; that sort of transaction is between the characters imo.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 8, 2012)

Syl had been quite, even ignoring the bar maid. "Aha, this is quite a find. I think Nathan or I could use this wand to make any of us invisible. Oh how I've wanted to make you vanish before, Borric!  No, seriously, there isn't much of the magic left, but it would be possible to use it a few more times. I think it would be better to keep this rather than sell it off.  Oh, and did anyone notice the waitress?  Quite a looker!"









*OOC:*


Guys, I am going to be absent for the most part for the next few days. I've got a road trip to New Orleans, and much drinking to do, so my posting will be very limited until Monday evening.  Run Syl as needed and I'll check in if I can. Same for Basnite, if you don't  mind, PM.  Thanks guys!


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 8, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

"Indeed. Syl.  She is quite perky and feels nice to the touch. Soft and firm in all the right places." Borric answers the witch as he watches the exquisitely shaped derriere leave his lap, thinking very impure thoughts that would make a randy farm girl blush.




"Lass, I will gladly accept a bit of a tussle later. That will do me just fine tonight, when can I get you off?"

"Hey, I assume we will need a room to spend the night at some point." This last is directed at his companions as he justifies the time spent satisfying his manly urges later.  At least he isn't dragging Syl off to go whoring among the lizardfolk this time, much to Walter's disappointment.

With the offer of the two gems, Borric takes them quickly to get them out of sight.  "Zelena, I thank you.  I will pay you back as soon as possible from our next haul of loot."

"Given what our girl here has said, after our rest we should finish our errands and go meet this ol' book binder."

[sblock=OOC]Since I rolled well in the Arcane Row, I won't need to delay for commissioning items.  Thanks SD for the loan.  This will significantly increase Borric's combat power.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Barmaid with big hooters
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 8, 2012)

OOC[sblock]Do you need some more cash, PM? I don't plan on having Syl go shopping for anything except a few third level scrolls right now.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 8, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Indeed. Popping out of sight is always useful," Nathan says as Syl announces what he's uncovered of the wand. "I've got at least one scroll that does the same, and I think I've figured out how to get my friends to hide me or someone else for at least a short time, so probably best you keep it on hand; spreads out our options."

The young sorcerer does his best to ignore Borric's foreplay, but does nod at the suggestion of rooms.

"Those two buggers in the alley were a bit tougher than they looked at first. Probably would do us good to get a night's sleep. The shopkeep tells me at least one of my purchases will require some extra time for me to properly attune to it, and I'm quite sure Syl could use a nap after being batted so often by that half-orc.

"If your contact is the shut in the barmaid suggests, one assumes she'll be there whenever we need, yes?" he asks Aldino, giving an easy smile to try to assuage Aldino's anxiety about making the meeting. "And lost treasure doesn't generally up and find itself in a hurry, so I don't suppose we've a need to race off?"

[sblock=ooc]As I understand it, stat-raising items are temporary for the first 24 hours. I updated Nathan's sheet with new spells per day and DCs based on his Cha bump, but I think that officially doesn't happen until tomorrow in-game. Between that and the fact I think we've used a fair bit of resources (not sure how much channeling Zelena has left), the in-character suggestion by Borric of resting up prior to moving on seems a sound one to me.

[MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION], with the wand, do we all deduct our portion of it, or just just Syl deduct the price since he's received it as part of his split of treasure? I didn't spend all of Nathan's money, so I don't think it hurts him either way, but wanted to sort that before I let it slip by.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 8, 2012)

ooc [sblock]After I get back from NO, I'll make another spoiler tag with all Syl's info in it. In the meantime, I purchased three scrolls, Syl will try to see if Waltor can retain when the team heads off to rest for the evening. I'll put the Spellcraft checks in this post.  By my calculations, Syl should be able to teach Waltor all three...yea![/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 8, 2012)

The barmaid pouts, puts one hand on her shapely hip but lets the other rest lightly on Borric's arm.  "I work late, but if you're here when the last customer clears out..."  She leaves her promise of an evening's entertainment unspoken.  Glancing back towards the scowling bartender she leans forward and quickly speaks.  "You all are new in town, aren't you?  If you need rooms there's an inn just down the street a ways, the Lilypad.  It's clean," she says with a glance towards Zelena.  "Just tell 'em Rissa at the Tipsy Trout sent you."  She turns and sashays off to help another table and retrieve the group's food order.

Aldino blinks rapidly and briefly glances over at Borric as if he can't believe his eyes.  "Oh dear, no.  No need to go rushing off."  He coughs unconvincingly then takes a deep drink of his beer as if embarrassed to be seen staring after a pretty young thing like the barmaid.  "If no one's retrieved _IT_ yet," he waggles his eyebrows at Nathan in a rather obvious and ironic attempt at warning against speaking too loudly about their plans, "then it'll be there for our collecting.  No rush.  I would like to find _IT_ before I die of old age; that could be any day now."  He sneaks another peek at the barmaid.

[sblock=OOC]IMO I would count the wand as party treasure and have everyone subtract 135 gp for buy-in on it.  Then, at the end of the adventure when you all go your own ways, if there are any charges left and anyone wants it s/he could pay out to buy the others' shares based on its remaining value; otherwise, sell it.  The other option is for one of you to subtract the whole amount from their own share; then it would wholly be that character's possession.  It's up to you all.

Also, with something like 6,000 gp of gear to sell I imagine it will take a few days to unload it all.  There will be plenty of time for resting and such before you head off in search of the bookbinder.

And, Gerald, have a good time![/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 8, 2012)

Zelena sips her wine and agrees, "A good night's rest in an actual bed would be a pleasant change and likely be the last for at least several more days if we are off again."

[sblock=OOC]Zelena is fine for spells and healing, she did use much on the battle with the thieves. And she has her own invisibility (1st level spell _Vanish_) if needed, although she has not used the spell yet.

Question for the GMs... If I was to get a mithral chain shirt for Celebfedhiin would it be the armor cost x2 +1000 mithral or total cost of armor 1100 gp x2 Just want to be sure.[/sblock]
[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* mithral battle axe +1 +6 (1d6+1)
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Command, Protection from Evil, Longstrider (d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Remove Paralysis (d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 3 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 5 of 6 rounds remaining; *Channeling:* 3 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 9, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric smiles and replies, "Sweet Rissa, lass, I will be here. Then we can both go to the Lilypad."

He turns to the old man,  "Well, hopefully you won't die that soon.  Or at least before next week, eh?  After we do some of our errands this afternoon and tomorrow morning, I think we can go see this person."

With that plan of attack, he starts putting it into action by drinking and eating first.
[sblock=OOC]Next on my list of purchases was 2000gp for an Amulet of Natural Armor and then 3000gp for increasing the enchantment on his platemail.  If you want to fund those projects with Syl's extra cash, that's fine by me.  But, I would buy items to increase Syl's AC too. 

If we all chip in for the wand that's fine by me.  But I only have about 65gp after my shopping. I would need an IOU on that as well.

I think you are looking at mithral chain shirt barding at double cost, 2200gp. The barding costs double since it requires more material, I think.  Bigger torso than a medium person.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Barmaid with big hooters
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Mar 9, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

As Borric wets his whistle in preparation for his evening, Nathan bites his lip a moment.

"So, we're doing single rooms, yes?" he says, giving the waitress a vaguely concerned look over.

[sblock=ooc]I debated increasing Nathan's protections or his effectiveness, and opted for the latter, at least for now.

I think I'm good with Nathan to tomorrow; looks like there isn't much more to discuss at dinner, at least, though I can keep up the banter if we want.

On rooms, double rooms are fine if folks prefer, though Nathan will probably ask to room with Aldino or Syl over Borric, since he's hoping to avoid bearing witness to the fighter's nocturnal activities as pre-saged by dinner.  [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 10, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric gives Nathan a knowing look, "I am getting one to myself.  I plan to share with Rissa only. I like you guys fine, but I need some quality time away from you too."

[sblock=OOC]I found out that I need to wait for my flail 18 days RL, that's 25 Mar before it's ready.  I also messed up my finances, double counting the initial 2175gp from the last time we went shopping.

I can borrow from Syl, or I can spend 2DMC to cover it.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Barmaid with big hooters
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Zelena disappears for a short time and returns grumbling something about stupid rules of something... She stops long enough to let them know she is off to the Lilypad for a room and some rest. She and the hound then depart...


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 11, 2012)

*GM:*  Let me say clearly right up front that your shopping has not happened yet.  I believe that I said previously that it would take days for your characters to find buyers for the items you've acquired and need to sell and your characters have just arrived in town.  I don't plan on making this a chore, and I understand you're ready to get moving on things.  Commissioning can commence from whatever date you have posted in the Arcane Row thread; I'm not going to make you wait until your characters actually find the shop and have the cash to do the shopping.  I'm sorry if you don't like this but until the rules are changed this is the way it is.

This has been a very busy weekend for me but I hope to get an actual game post in some time today.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 12, 2012)

The best thing that could be said about the food at the Tipsy Trout is that it is hot.  And served by Rissa, but the drinking crowd that comes in in the late afternoon keeps her and the other barmaids busy slinging drinks with little time to spend at the table with Borric.  The bar is crowded, mostly human and halfling but also a few lizardfolk and there are several familiar faces: crew from the riverboat seem to have gotten a bit of time to spend their pay.  One of the bargemen looks up from some sort of drinking game involving silver pieces and shots of liquor and motions that your group is welcome to move over to their table and join in the drinking.

It looks like it could get a little rowdy but the bartender keeps a keen eye on things and there is a big, beetle-browed bruiser of a man that sits at the end of the bar drinking little and most likely employed as a bouncer in case the revelers get out of hand.

When Zelena says her farewell Aldino looks up with weary hope.

"You're off to the inn?  I'll go with you; I've had enough here and I'm ready to get some sleep."

He scrambles up and follows after the gnome and her hound lugging his precious satchel along with him.

As the evening wears on the crowd peaks and then begins to thin out.  When the bar is nearly empty Rissa disappears into the kitchen/storage room behind the bar but soon reappears with a long tassled shawl thrown over one shoulder.  She holds the arm under the shawl awkwardly and turns that side away as she waves goodnight to the bartender.

"See you tomorrow, Qebir."

The bartender squints after her, disapproving, but leaves off from wiping down the bar long enough to wave in return.

Rissa smiles warmly at Borric as she exits the Trout and shifts the shawl long enough to reveal an expensive bottle of Semerly wine clasped to her ample chest.

[sblock=Borric]Rissa snuggles up close to Borric as the door to the Trout swings shut but she shifts the wine bottle around and pushes it into Borric's hand.

"Open this.  I'm _dying_ of thirst.  Qebir doesn't let us drink much while working and I feel like celebrating."

She grabs one of Borric's fingers on his free hand and, backing down the street, teases the warrior as she leads him a couple of buildings down the street to the Lilypad.  Borric hardly notices the Lilypad is aptly named; Rissa pulls him past a small, glassy-eyed frog man who raises one hand either in greeting or unheeded objection as she and Borric head up the stairs to the upper floor.  Once in the room she motions towards the bottle.

"Hurry up with that!"[/sblock][sblock=Nathan & Sylvain]Not sure when Nathan and Sylvain would have left the Trout.  Feel free to carry on with your own evening entertainment or you can wait until everyone is ready for the next scene.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 12, 2012)

*Earlier, at the Lilypad*

Zelena and Celebfedhiin with Aldino tagging along behind enter the Lilypad, the inn recommended by the Tipsy Trout's barmaid.  The inn is clean and it is obvious why it was named the Lilypad: the proprietor is a small, glassy-eyed frog man much like the small frog children the group spotted in K'issp while searching out the Mystic Pearl.

The frog man bow and his wide mouth curves up into a smile.

"Welcome to the Lilypad!  I am Dorummn, owner of this place.  You need rooms, I presume?"


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 12, 2012)

"Merry meet. I am Zelena and this Aldino. And yes, you would presume correctly Dorummn. We are in need of some rooms for the evening. I should have several companions coming along as well, so five rooms. Baths as well, if we can." The gnome asks politely. "Oh, I forgot, Rissa from the Tipsy Trout said to mention that she sent us to your establishment.." 

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* none
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Command, Protection from Evil, Longstrider (d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Remove Paralysis (d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 3 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 5 of 6 rounds remaing; *Channeling:* 3 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 12, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

As the barge crew enter and the place becomes rowdy, Nathan finishes his drink and turns to the other two men. 

"I usually enjoy the scent of so much testosterone bottled up in one place, but I think Zelena has the right of it," the sorcerer says. standing and stretching.

"I think I'm going to find that nice soft bed and sleep for as long as the sun lets me."


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 12, 2012)

Nathan enters the Lilypad only moments behind Zelena and finds her in conversation with a man-like frog about the size of a halfling and who is, apparently and appropriately, the proprietor of the Lilypad inn.

The creature's smile widens as he sees Nathan enter.

"Ah!  More guests!  Splendid."  Turning his attention back to Zelena he continues.  "A pleasure and an honor to host you in my humble establishment, Zelena and revered sir, Aldino!  Five rooms you shall have.  They are small but clean and comfortable and should suit you just fine, I think.  And I think I can shave a bit from the price since you come at the behest of my good friend Rissa.  She's a dear but her poor taste in men gets her into trouble."  He shrugs shoulders that look somewhat rubbery.  "But I'm not one to gossip about friends.  As for a bath, you are in luck!  We have a bathing room.  Nothing like a nice hot soak to clean out the pores and soften the skin!"

Dorummn snaps his spatulate fingers and three slightly smaller creatures of the same race,  Grippli, you seem to remember, tumble over one another in their haste to come at his beckoning.

"Guests, father?"  The three look boldly at the group of travelers; or maybe it's just that their wide-set and liquid-looking eyes gives the impression of boldness.

"Yes, yes, guests!  Now scurry along and ready five rooms.  Quickly!  And make sure the bathing room is ready for use."


----------



## jkason (Mar 12, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan can't help but smile at the eager Grippli children bounding off to prepare rooms. 

"Helping make the rest of our lives easier as always, Zelena,"  Nathan says as he approaches the gnome. "My aching back owes you for it."

He introduces himself to the Lilypad's owner, then waits with the others for the rooms to be prepared, already day-dreaming of a bed that doesn't move underneath him.


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 12, 2012)

For a change, Syl follows the others out of the bar, not staying out too late. "Have fun, Boric. Waltor and I have to study tonight. That's why I bought all these crickets. They help give him incentive to learn new spells. I think we have some good ones. They had quite an interesting selection at this branch of the Pearl,"the overly excited witch says to the warrior, as he trots out after the others, and heads in the Lilypad.

"Now this is more my style. What do you think Waltor? Don't worry, I won't let them have your crickets. You know that."

Syl [sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_%28Gerald007%29
Human Witch 5
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands, Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Flaming Sphere, Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 17 

Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 12, 2012)

When Sylvain enters the Lilypad just behind Nathan he hears the patter of footpads as three Grippli young scramble up stairs along one wall.  The proprietor, another Grippli, opens his arms wide in welcome.

"Ah!  Your fourth, I presume?  Welcome to the Lilypad!"  His smile stretches impossibly wide.  "And your names, gentlemen?  Since you just missed my introduction, I am named Dorummn and my family and I run the Lilypad.  Please tell me you didn't _eat_ at the Trout?"  He shudders in mock horror.  "Too dry and overcooked for my tastes but I'm not one to speak ill of my fellow businessmen!  If you hunger, my mate prepares the best raw fish platter this side of the Seither mountains.  Sublime!  But," he says noticing Waltor, "I see you brought your own crunchy treats.  Errr... the crickets I mean.  And don't worry, I have enough of my own; you don't have to worry about the little tadpoles snitching yours."


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 12, 2012)

"I am Sylvain and this is Waltor.  Sorry about that..he gets a little possessive over his crickets.  No offense meant, of course.  I would love a room for the night...preferably in a quiet spot.  I think its going to be a late night for Waltor and I, and some quiet would definitely help."

Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 5
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 13 (13 touch; 11 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* Nothing








*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands, Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Flaming Sphere, Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 17 

Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 13, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*





Borric is already three sheets to the wind by the time Rissa is escorting him to the inn. Fumbling with the wine bottle he blinks several times, and then he face screws up in concentration.

His voice a bit loud, like that of any drunkard, "Har, sweet thing.  I don't think you will be needin' ta get me drunk to bed me.  I am a sure thing, lass."

Finally popping the cork, almost spilling some with its sudden release, he proudly holds the open bottle for her to examine.

The fighter is an attractive enough man, usually it his tongue and attitude that makes him unattractive.  But, money has a way of increasing one's luck with the opposite sex.

Taking a casual look around the room, he remarks as he begins removing the various weapons of his arsenal, "This room is decent, bed looks sturdy, eh?"









*OOC:*


[MENTION=100137]Gerald007[/MENTION], are you still planning to loan to Borric, or should I spend DMC? I am short about 2150gp.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* nothing yet
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


I am fine with loaning Borric the 2150. I went ahead and marked the money off my sheet.   Syl also took another trip to the Pearl and bought some defensive items, including a Cloak of Resistance, Bracers of Armor, and and Amulet of Natural Armor.







Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 5
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Nothing












*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands, Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Flaming Sphere, Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 17 

Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


Thanks mate.


----------



## jkason (Mar 13, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



GlassEye said:


> "And your names, gentlemen?  Since you just missed my introduction, I am named Dorummn and my family and I run the Lilypad.  Please tell me you didn't _eat_ at the Trout?"  He shudders in mock horror.  "Too dry and overcooked for my tastes but I'm not one to speak ill of my fellow businessmen!  If you hunger, my mate prepares the best raw fish platter this side of the Seither mountains.  Sublime"




Nathan bows his head and puts on a humble air.

"Goodness, how rude of me. My name is Nathan. A pleasure to meet you, Dorummn. Can't remember the last time I had good fish, though at the moment, I think I'm fine to collapse into a nice, soft bed and sleep for a good, long while. I'll look forward to your mate's lovely creations on the morrow, though," he says. 

[sblock=mini-stats]This version of the statblock includes the headband of Cha in the casting stats.
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* None
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 4/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 4/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 14, 2012)

*Nathan, Sylvain, Zelena, Aldino*

It isn't long before Dorummn's 'little tadpoles' come tumbling down the stairs to report rooms ready for occupancy.  Dorummn smiles and pats each one on the head before retreating behind a long desk to retrieve four keys which he hands to Aldino, Nathan, Sylvain and Zelena.  Each key has a wooden tag with a number carved into it attached by a coarse string.

"Your rooms are at the top of the stairs.  I can show you to the bathing chamber if you would like to use it now.  If there is nothing else that you need then I will let you traipse off for a bit of sleep."

Those who take advantage of the bath enjoy the time to relax in the steamy room and tubs.  Retreating to the rooms proves they are as mentioned: small, but well kept and moderately comfortable.  The beds encourage you to slip off into a deep sleep that is uninterrupted until the sun begins peeking through the blinds the next morning.

Downstairs there is a bustle of guests and Grippli as breakfast is prepared and served.  Dorummn waves you over to a table and seats you while rubbing his hands together in pleasure at seeing you again.

"I hope the sleeping was sound?  What can I do for you this morning?"


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 14, 2012)

*Borric*

Rissa snags the bottle from Borric and, somewhat to his surprise, tips the expensive bottle up to drink directly and deeply from it.  She hands the bottle back to Borric; the wine darkens her lips a deeper red and she smiles as she begins to sway back and forth and slowly remove her clothing.

The night proceeds much as Borric expected and the two eventually collapse, exhausted, on the bed and fall asleep entwined.  Early in the morning Borric wakes to Rissa gathering her clothing and slipping it on.  When she sees him move she whispers, "I have to go.  Go back to sleep.  Maybe I'll see you tonight?"  She doesn't wait for an answer before slipping out of the room, shoes clutched in hand, and closing the door softly.


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 14, 2012)

"This delicious looking breakfast is all I need this morning, Dorummn.  Thank you for your hospitality.  When we get back in town,Waltor and I will definitely make it a point to visit again."

Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 5
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Nothing



*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hand (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 17 

Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 14, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan skips the bath, barely managing to drop his gear to the floor before he falls onto the bed and is almost instantly asleep. He wakes with a start the next morning, thinking for the briefest of moments that he's missed a watch, but quickly re-orients himself and relaxes. 

There is a swirl of activity about him as he stands and stretches, and even as he catches a whiff of himself and frowns, the swarm of motes is already cleaning the sorcerer and his clothing. Of course, their vigorous efforts leave both clothing and hair in the slightly-disheveled state to which those in Nathan's company have become accustomed. 

"Not as relaxing as a bath, but who can complain?" he mutters as he gathers his gear and checks himself in the mirror. Nathan tousles his already-tousled hair a moment, gives it an apparently-critical eye, seems to decide that this mussed arrangement is much better than the previous one, then makes his way downstairs to the morning gathering.

"I'm with Syl, Dorummn," Nathan says. "One more meal from the ship's moldy stores and I think I might have drowned myself."

[sblock=mini-stats]Note: This version of the statblock includes the headband of Cha in the casting stats.
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* None
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 5/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 14, 2012)

Come morning Zelena greets the others having come from a tavern where she has eaten a hot cooked meal, There is an obvious difference. She approaches Dorummn, "Thank you again for your help last night. I am not sure what kind of substance that was, but it does not mix with hair, at all."

She looks to the others, "Has Aldino made his way down yet?"

((See new picture for Zelena))


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 15, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric is tired, really tired, since he did not sleep much trying to keep up with the insatiable Rissa.  He remembers trying to doze off in between, but then she did that thing with her hair and her tongue.  Bam! The soldier was back at attention once more.

Sprawled sideways in the disheveled bed, blankets in disarray and only half covering his nudity, he waves and mumbles sleepily at her departure, "Luv, you can guarantee it."

The brash fighter slips in to the exhaustive post-coital unconsciousness that he was denied most of the night.  If undisturbed, he will sleep until noon.









*OOC:*


Okay, I parked Borric until lunch time IC unless someone gets him up sooner.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* nothing
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Mar 15, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



Songdragon said:


> Come morning Zelena greets the others having come from a tavern where she has eaten a hot cooked meal, There is an obvious difference. She approaches Dorummn, "Thank you again for your help last night. I am not sure what kind of substance that was, but it does not mix with hair, at all."
> 
> She looks to the others, "Has Aldino made his way down yet?"



Nathan shakes his head. "No sign of him or Borric yet," he says, then he raises and eyebrow and smiles as he takes in Zelena's new look.

"Well done, you. Very stylish," he compliments his companion.
[sblock=mini-stats]Note: This version of the statblock includes the headband of Cha in the casting stats.
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* None
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 5/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 15, 2012)

"No joke, Ms. Zelena.  Very cute new look.  Va va va voom..." Syl says with a laugh.  Waltor also nods his head with the other fellas in agreement about the look of their friend.  "Should we go looking for Aldino?  I was still a little loopy from getting bonked in the head, but perhaps Nathan or I shold have roomed with him to keep him out of trouble.  You know how he wanders."

Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 5
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Nothing




*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hand (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 17 

Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 15, 2012)

"Thank you." Zelena says to the others with a beaming smile. 

She starts up the stairs, "Let us go check on Aldino then." She moves up and to the door of his room and knocks and calls out, "Aldino, it's Zelena." waits for any response.


----------



## jkason (Mar 16, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



Gerald007 said:


> "Should we go looking for Aldino?  I was still a little loopy from getting bonked in the head, but perhaps Nathan or I shold have roomed with him to keep him out of trouble.  You know how he wanders."




"Surely after yesterday, he'd have the sense not to go anywhere without us?" Nathan asks, but the sharp look he gives the air over his right shoulder suggests his unseen celestial companions might not agree.



Songdragon said:


> She moves up and to the door of his room and knocks and calls out, "Aldino, it's Zelena." waits for any response.




Nathan flashes Dorummn a disarming smile, saying, "It's all quite tasty. Which is why we'd hate for our employer to miss out on it. We'll just be a moment, yes?"

With that, he makes his way with forced casualness after Zelena.

[sblock=mini-stats]Note: This version of the statblock includes the headband of Cha in the casting stats.
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* None
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 5/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 21, 2012)

After Zelena knocks on Aldino's door a muffled thump and a curse can be heard before the door opens to a rumpled Aldino.  His thinning white hair is rather wild and sticks out in several places but otherwise he is dressed and ready to meet the day.  In his hand is a small book and his reddened eyes attest to the old man having spent the early morning reading.

He smiles on seeing Nathan and Zelena and waves his book.  "Morning!  Just getting a bit of reading in before the day."  Aldino sniffs the air.  "Is that breakfast I smell?  Do they have Kaff?  I'd be frightfully expensive here, I think.  Should we wake Borric?  From the noises coming from his room he was up most of the night.  I could hardly sleep myself from the ruckus."  He waggles his brows and flexes the skinny muscles of one arm.  "A man needs a good sleep to keep in fighting trim; maybe we should let the boy sleep, eh?"


----------



## jkason (Mar 21, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan relaxes as Aldino appears at the door in one piece. On the question of Borric, he looks to Zelena.

"I'm of the mind to let sleeping bears lie," he says. "But you've known him longer than me," he adds.

[sblock=mini-stats]Note: This version of the statblock includes the headband of Cha in the casting stats.
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* None
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 5/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 21, 2012)

The gnome shrugs as she takes a moment to word her reply in an appropriate manner. "I might know Borric, but I am not his caretaker. He is a big boy and can make his own choices. He knows we have matters to attend." She chuckles, "And my room is down the hall, so it was relatively quiet."

She looks up with a smile to Aldino, "So, we have this 'friend' of yours to find and see what they might know so we can continue our journey. After we get you some food and leave word with Dorummn for Borric that we are about. He can catch up when he rises."

Downstairs with the proprietor, "Dorummn, thank you for your hospitality. Unless circumstance change, I think we will be staying another evening. If you could hold the rooms, we would appreciate it." Sliding a few coins in his direction, "And please let our companion, Borric, that we are looking after matters about town."

((GE... I have forgotten, what kind of climate are we in at present and does it affect wearing of armors and such? ))


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


I guess I am relying on Syl to wake up Borric so he can participate.  I only have 2 days RL left to wait on my gear so he longer needs to be parked.


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 22, 2012)

Relieved that the old man had not gotten into more trouble, Syl figured that Borric had more than enough rest.  Banging on the door, the witch shouted, "Up and at'em, sport!  You're sleeping your life away in there.  Join the rest of the waking world."  He didn't expect Borric's reaction to be pleased, but his expected hangover could provide Syl with some entertainment.

Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 5
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Nothing





*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hand (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 17 

Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 22, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"I'm just going to be waiting downstairs well out of cranky, hungover, weapon-master range," Nathan says half-jokingly as Syl begins banging on the door. Matching actions to words, he hustles off downstairs after Zelena.

[sblock=mini-stats]Note: This version of the statblock includes the headband of Cha in the casting stats.
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* None
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 5/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 22, 2012)

Dorummn blinks and steeples his spatulate fingers together as he awaits an opportunity to address the group.  He bows slightly when that opportunity comes.

"The rooms shall be yours for as long as you need them."

He jumps a little when Sylvain rushes off to wake Borric but he recovers quickly and motions at the pile of gear the group has readied for selling.

"Excess gear?  I know a buyer who will give you a fair price.  One of my tadpoles can guide you through the city to his shop.  The lizardfolk mounds can be a confusing maze for newcomers to our city."

[sblock=OOC]Songdragon, it is hot but not so hot that armor use is affected.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 22, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Much appreciated, Dorummn," Nathan says. "Last thing I want to do is wander 'round in circles carting all this."

[sblock=mini-stats]Note: This version of the statblock includes the headband of Cha in the casting stats.
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* None
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 5/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 22, 2012)

Smiles at Syl as he heads off. "A cold bucked of water would do Borric well." she says under her breath in a playful manner.

"Thank you Dorummn, that would be, helpful." Zelena says with onf of her beaming smiles.

She waits and makes some polite talk with Dorummn and kin about the city, catching up on any gossip or any other going ons of note.

((Diplomacy (Gather Information) 1d20+11=28 ))

[sblock=ooc] I so want to play a Grippli now.  Dorummn have a brother or something. 

Thanks GE. Zelena did have a warm weather outfit, so she is likely wearing it now, just to stay nice and cool. I was also tempted to memorize some endure element spells, if needed. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 23, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric's snoring is interrupted by the banging on the door, "GGGGNNAWWW!.. Eh?  What the fook?  Syl?"  

With a groan, the fighter gets out of the bed, scratching his bare arse while walking over to the closed door.  He is armed only with his flaccid member and armored in his birthday suit.

Throwing open the door, he looks out at the witch, "Gods be damned, somebody better be dying.  It ain't you.  Zelena is too smart, so that leaves the sorcerer.  What happened to Nate?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* nothing
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 23, 2012)

Syl tries his best to avert his eyes from his nakes-as-a-jaybird friend.  "Nathan wanted me to tell yoou that you were wasting the day, up here sleeping it off.   He said most warriors worth a darn would have been up practicing their craft.  I told him that you were just fine, when coming off  hangover, but he doubted it.  And I wanted to prove him wrong...geez, put on some clothes will you...I can't even spin a yarn getting Nathan in trouble with you all flopping around staring at me.  The rest of us have gathered Aldino and are finishing up our shopping.  Get presentable, and come join the party."  

Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 5
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Nothing






*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hand (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 17 

Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 26, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric looks down at himself like he only jsut the moment noticed.

"Ahh, yeah.  Damn, Syl.  That bar maid sure knows how to wear a guy out.  I am sore with muscles I did not know could get sore.  I cannot wait until tonight.  This place is great!"  

Returning inside his room and getting dressed, he happily starts providing graphical details on the evening activities.  About ten minutes later, he is downstairs and orders up some food and drink to take with to have his break fast while walking.

Seeing everyone patiently waiting, well maybe not so patiently waiting, Borric asks, "Glad to see everyone here.  We about ready to go?  Um, right. So, where to first? Shopping? Lass, lead the way."

        *GM:*  Sorry for the hold up.  I was busy this weekend and gaffed off EnWorld.     [sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* nothing
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 26, 2012)

Dorummn responds with his own very wide smile and a shallow bob of the head and continues to chat with Zelena.  As he does so he snaps his fingers and his three 'tadpoles' come tumbling into the room.

"Miss Zelena and her friends need a guide through the city; you'll show her where she needs to go.  Don't cause them any trouble and take them where they want to go and bring them back when they are ready and I'll see you get something special to eat tonight.  Spicy fried grubs, perhaps?"

The three Grippli young bound all about in their excitement and the group begin to realize that they've just acquired three highly energetic, highly excited and exciteable guides.  Dorummn smiles at their antics and looks sheepishly at the group.

"They won't cause you any trouble."

Dorummn calls back to the kitchen with Borric's order and it isn't long before another frog man, this one towering over Dorummn at nearly three times the Grippli's height, shambles into the common room bearing a tray with Borric's food.  Despite the creature obviously being a Boggard and no relation to Dorummn Dorummn pats him familiarly on the leg.

"Cousin Brog, give the man his food."  With a conspiratorial whisper Dorummn confides, "My cousin does the heavy lifting us littler ones can't manage.  Couldn't run the place without Brog."

The simple-minded Boggard shambles over with Borric's food and holds out the tray in offering.  The food sizzles and steam rises from it in a tempting, mouth-watering aroma.  Surprisingly it is wrapped in a flatbread to keep the slices of steak and vegetables contained and easy to carry.

Finally, Borric, Zelena, Nathan, Sylvain, and Aldino are off into the city led by the three Grippli children.  They dash ahead and quickly return but one is always with the group at all times.  Their high energy antics get Celebfedhiin excited who adds her barking to the ruckus.

The Grippli children bring out the good nature of Hruthrip's inhabitants who open up more readily to the group.  Zelena is quick to take advantage of the openness brought on by the sight of their Grippli guides and she chats up several of the locals and merchants.

A gap-toothed roustabout with arms thicker than Zelena's waist chats about conditions on the river:  "One boat in five has a run-in with da pirates these days; curse those river-lovin' half-lees.  An' the ol' 'Loper does'n do nothing!"

Zelena gets a dwarven knife-sharpener to expand on the subject a bit later:  "City ain't been the same since our River Lord lost his mate to the Black Beast decades ago.  And these young ones don't know the difference.  By steel, their _parents_ don't remember the way it was before.  Right shame, it is.  It was such a battle, fighting down that Black!"  He sighs and returns to the present.  "Vassril and his Bronzers keep the peace best they can but the swamp pushes up 'gainst the walls harder every day.  Seems that damned Black might've won after all.  It's a shame; Hruthrip was something once..."

A plump, red-cheeked woman giggles as she watches the Grippli then confides in Zelena: "Cute little things, aren't they?  Too bad about their older brother.  One got into a spot of trouble with that grayscale clan and ended up losing an eye.  Three times the lad's height and they hurt him bad but the little froggies wouldn't do a thing.  Don't blame them, though; everyone's afraid of the grayscales."

A sunning lizardfolk the deep green of lizardfolk more commonly found in the Delta opens his eyes long enough to speak briefly:  "Hear tell you all were on the boat that returned Sekmun to the city.  Strange one, that Sekmun.  Bit too ambitious, if you ask me.  We were made for the water.  Lizardfolk have our place, you have yours.  Sekmun never was happy with just the sun and water but he's back to the swamp where he belongs, may he rot there forever."

Most of the morning is gone by the time they arrive at the shop that Dorummn recommended.  The shopkeeper gives a good price for the items that are being sold, just as Dorummn promised.  And just about everything that the group is looking for can be found here as well.  But there is one small problem: when Borric goes to pay for his items he discovers that the two gems he borrowed from Zelena are missing from his pouch. 

[sblock=OOC]Songdragon, I agree that Grippli are awesome; I've liked them from way back when they first appeared in D&D.  I imagine Grippli with large families and Dorummn could easily have numerous siblings.  We'd just need to get 'em approved as a character race for LPF.

Also, gathering information takes 1d4 hours so I'll spread the info that Zelena gets out over the course of their shopping trip.  If anything catches your attention and any of you'd like to expand on the rp feel free.  If not, we'll just keep moving along.

Perrin, don't sweat the delay; it's no big deal.  I've caused plenty of delay of my own during this game.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 26, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric checks his pouches one more time, then checks his backpack's pouches.  Still not finding the gems he checks his belt pouches and coin purse again.

"Oh, fook!  They should be here, where in the hell did they go?"

"I seem to have been robbed.  Anyone see Fury around here? Those two gems from Zelena are missing and now I will have trouble paying for my new equipment."  

He looks around suspiciously at the Grippli children. Then, Borric asks, "Okay, any of you find something pretty in my stuff that you thought might be neat to look at?"

The fighter hopes that is all this is, a simple pickpocket job out of curiosity.  After last night, he is hoping it wasn't considered payment for services rendered since he cannot afford to pay that again if it was.









*OOC:*


Interesting development, GE.  Those gems are already spent in Arcane Row.  When did he last see them?  Since he paid for the food, presumably he would have noticed the two gems with the rest of his money.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* nothing
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Mar 26, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan frowns at the apparent disappearance of the gems. He, too, wonders about the jumping children, but also raises an eyebrow to ask, "How much of last night do you remember, Borric? I'd hate to think your little ... friend might have done something more with her fingers than ... well," here he looks to the children to indicate his hesitancy to finish out what was sure to be a crass statement.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 26, 2012)

Zelena seems most pleased with having the little ones about. She tells tales of her homeland to the nearest at the time. She also lets them all have a turn riding on Celebfedhiin. She probably has all three little Grippli on at once, one time. The other younger members of the party, notice that Zelena can be quite motherly with the children, even when she has to raise her voice in 'that' way when the children get a little too out of line. Over all though she has fun with the little ones.



> A gap-toothed roustabout



 Zelena nods to the man, "Indeed, we had some problems with haflings just a few days ago before arriving. We managed to fend them off."



> dwarven knife-sharpener



 Is the Black beast some sort of river monster? We ran into, from what I have heard, a small river beast." She will describe what little was seen of the creature. 

She will ask, "Is it a matter of security from the Black Beast and the encroaching swamp that keeps Hruthrip from being prosperous?"



> A plump, red-cheeked woman



"Aye, the little ones are such a pleasure to have about. Their way of looking at life and enjoying what they have to the fullest is infectious. Why are people afraid of the lizardfolk? My companions and I traveled up the river with one and he was a pleasant enough of a fellow."



> A sunning lizardfolk...



"You don't say. You do not like Sekmun much?" she asks at the liszardfolk's last statement.

***

She looks to Borric and then looks about, "Really. When did you last see the stones Borric?" She asks the children if they noticed anyone near enough Borric to take anything from him.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 27, 2012)

[size=-2]*In the Street*[/size]

The Grippli children take to Zelena immediately and hang on her every word.  They are still rambunctious and Celebfedhiin takes the brunt of it but the hound endures with the longsuffering that dogs frequently have for youth and even seems to enjoy the extra attention.

[sblock=Continuing Gather Information...]
The roustabout nods.  "Good on you!  Show a li'l spine an da half-lees'll run off."  He waves in farewell.  "Good day to you."

---

The dwarf shakes his head and applies stone to another blade.  "River monster?  The Black was a _dragon_!  Come outta the swamp all those years ago with intent to take Hruthrip from Brestuloper and his mate.  The battle was fierce and Brestuloper's mate fell to the Black but Brestuloper took it down.  Hard fought, though."  He shakes his head at the memory.

"Clear land 'round Gist encourages settlement.  K'issp gets ocean-going vessels.  We got swamp, thieves, and pirates.  Some tell it as the blood of that Black runs through some of the lizardfolk clans.  Dead all these years and still a trouble.  And Brestuloper ain't been the same since then."

---

The plump woman adjusts her basket of fish and leans in to whisper to Zelena.  "All friendly and smiles on the outside, but cross one of the grayscales and you'll feel the hurt.  And _everyone_ knows if you need something _criminal_ it's the grayscales you talk to."

---

The sunning lizard closes his eyes and sighs.  "I've no use for Sekmun, nor his clan.  They've a small compound in the city but their main clan steading is out in the swamp."  He opens his eyes to a squint.  "And as I don't know you, that's all I got to say about it.  More than I should've, in any case."[/sblock]
---
[size=-2]*In the Shop*[/size]

Borric doesn't think the Grippli children could have managed picking his pocket.  He's tired, yes, but they've been running pell-mell on the streets and haven't been too close to the fighter that he's noticed.  And the last time he remembers seeing the gems was in the Tipsy Trout when he borrowed them from Zelena and tucked them into his pouch.

Borric gets the Grippli children corralled and convinced he's serious and manages to question them.  They look from one to the other with their big watery eyes and shake their heads.  Their wide mouths turn downward in dismay and the littlest one's chin begins to quiver.  "We wouldn't.  We promised our Pop.  We don't wanna lose a eye like Loab."  They look up at Zelena and shake their heads in the negative; despite the group stopping and chatting with a few of the locals none think anyone has gotten close enough during their shopping to have pulled a cutpurse job or any of the tricks to distract attention from a pickpocket.  "Didn't see no-one, Miss Z'ena."


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 27, 2012)

"Borric, I'm afraid your lady friend from last evening might have appropriated your gems.  These little tadpoles don't seem to be the type. Or at least, not the type after their dad yelled at them."


Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 5
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hand (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 17 

Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 27, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan nods. 

"I don't imagine there are a lot of folk who'd want to risk trying to pickpocket a bruiser like you during the day when you're sober and vigilant. And well-armed," Nathan concurs with Sylain. "But if someone got you drunk, distracted, and carrying far less than your usual complement of armaments ... well, that might present a more tempting target."

[sblock=mini-stats]Note: This version of the statblock includes the headband of Cha in the casting stats.
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* None
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 5/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 27, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric doesn't take much time to think about the previous night, and judging by the expression on his face he is quite pissed off.

"I remember most of it, and the wench was naked the whole time.  No fookin' place for her to hide a gem or two.  I was even awake when she collected her clothes and left early this morning.  _Then_ I passed out."

"Gods, I hope it wasn't her. And, there is an even chance I got picked at the tavern before hand too."  

Since it would appear that the little frog-kids didn't do it, Borric clanks out of the store exclaiming, "We'll be back, shopkeep. Come on, let's got to that tavern right now."

The fighter clanks out in the street to make his way back to the previous night's drinking establishment.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* nothing
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 28, 2012)

Zelena rushes after Borric and attempts to plead with the young for some calm,  "Borric... I would not jump to any conclusions just yet. While it would appear who might have taken the gems, she might not have as well. I would suggest remaining calm..." she considers a moment, "...Okay, be less angry. At least until  there is proof of who took the gemstones."


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 28, 2012)

It is pushing on towards mid-day by the time Borric leads the others back through town.  The Grippli triplets run to keep up and when you pass the Lilypad they break off and scramble for the door.

Upon entering the Tipsy Trout you see the place is doing a brisk lunch business.  The food in Dorummn's opinion may be poor quality but it is cheap and a good sized crowd of about 15 local dock workers and fishermen have gathered for their mid-day meal.  Three servers work the room but Rissa isn't one of them.  The bartender is the same man from the night before and he chats with one customer as he fills a mug for another.  The hulking bouncer sits at the end of the bar and he glances up with beady eyes as Borric, Nathan, Sylvain & Zelena enter.

"Sum'thin I c'n do fer you?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 28, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric acknowledges the lass's advice for caution with a grunt.  He doesn't want Rissa to be guilty either.  That romp last night was too much fun.

After entering the tavern and clanking up to the bartender, taking note of the bouncer's reaction at all times in case he is going interject, he asks, the snarl in his tone barely contained, "I am looking for Rissa. Is she coming in to work today? If not where can I find her?"  

The fighter is looking around shrewdly for anyone that is reacting suspiciously to their arrival and questioning.  He is also looking for any tells that the bartender is lying when he replies.

Perception (1d20+7=25) & Sense Motive (1d20+10=26)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* nothing
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Mar 28, 2012)

On the way to the tavern, Nathan rifles in his backpack a moment, pulling out a scroll case and verifying its contents. He says nothing more, though, knowing Zelena a much better soul for calming Borric, then deciding the fighter will want his space in the bar. 

He stands back, silently, and hopes things don't grow too tense.

[sblock=mini-stats]Note: This version of the statblock includes the headband of Cha in the casting stats.
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* None
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 5/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 29, 2012)

Syl follows along, slightly amused at Borric's conundrum. He kept quiet as the warrior starting asking about Rissa at the bar. Hopefully, she wasn't on her shift yet, as he was quite worried for her safety, if she had glad handed from Borric.

Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 5
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hand (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 17 

Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 29, 2012)

The bouncer slips off his stool and steps back when Borric addresses the bartender instead of him and placidly watches with his beady eyes.  His hands twitch as if wanting to curl into fists but he takes no action, instead he seems to rely on direction from the bartender.

The bartender, Qebir, if you remember Rissa's farewell the previous night correctly, acts with a nonchalance that doesn't recognize any sort of need for a hurried response.  He places the now full beer in front of his customer who grabs it and slips off to one side away from Borric.  He turns to Borric, gives a quick glance to Nathan, Sylvain, and Zelena and places his hands palms down on the bar and leans forward a bit.

"What's between you and Rissa... that's your business, not mine.  Understand?  She's supposed to be in mid-afternoon but I'd rather not have any trouble in here if I can help it."

The rest of the bar grows quieter as many of the people notice the confrontation, pause their conversations and shift to watch and see what happens.  None of which seems overly suspicious.

[sblock=Borric]The bartender is a bit wary, maybe somewhat intimidated by Borric, yet determined not to show it.  Borric also gets the sense that the bartender is fed up with Rissa and doesn't want to get involved in any trouble she might have stirred up.  He seems to be speaking truthfully.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 29, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric eyes are narrowed as the bartender's posturing is not revealing anything helpful.

He replies curtly, "You don't want trouble, answer the question.  She works for you, you must know where she lives or can tell me who does."

"You either have a thief in your employ or one frequenting your tavern and robbing customers under your nose.  I aim to find out which."  

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* nothing
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Mar 29, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



perrinmiller said:


> "You either have a thief in your employ or one frequenting your tavern and robbing customers under your nose.  I aim to find out which."




"Which ... can only be helpful, really, rooting out bad seeds, don't you think? Always good for business," Nathan adds, glancing to Zelena to see if she feels the situation needs further defusing.

[sblock=ooc]Diplomacy. If Zelena decided to jump in, I'd make this an Aid roll, though it seems decent on its own:

Diplomacy (Aid?) (1d20+8=22)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Note: This version of the statblock includes the headband of Cha in the casting stats.
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* None
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 5/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 29, 2012)

Zelena lets the scene play out but seems poised to jump in. She looks to Nathan with a nod and says quietly to him, "You help Borric with getting the information, I will tend to the crowd."

Zelena moves and easily hops up onto a chair and then a table... "Good afternoon everyone. We apologize for the disturbance. To compensate you for such, I would like to add a complementary performance to your meal." The gnome then starts with an upbeat and funny tune of the River Boat Buffoon.

When the reaction is only mediocre she apologizes and asks for a cup of water and after a few sips starts onto a different tact, of a light heartened song to waste an afternoon away.

((Take 10 on Acrobatic checks to jump up on the chair and then the table... 10+8=18 x2. Perform check 1d20+10=11 2nd song... 1d20+10=15 ))


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 30, 2012)

The crowd, intent on the incident occurring at the bar, seem more annoyed when Zelena begins to sing than entertained.  A pair of hecklers near the front of the tavern and the opposite side of the room from the bar blow raspberries at the gnome.  One flicks a copper piece at her that whizzes past and clips her on the ear leaving it stinging.

"Shut up, ya oaf!" says a bargeman as he deliberately jostles the heckler.

Zelena's second attempt is better received: even the hecklers quite down though the crowd still seems more interested in the drama unfolding at the bar...

Qebir's mouth tightens into a disapproving line, his eyes narrow and his spine stiffens as he stands a little taller.

"So you got robbed?  Can't say I'm surprised the way you were flashing your money around like you owned the place.  But then you come in here and accuse my employees and patrons of _thievery_?  You got a problem then report it to the guard.  You're not welcome here; now get out."

The bouncer tenses and clenches one hand causing his knuckles to crack and pop.


----------



## jkason (Mar 30, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan sighs, then shrugs. 

"I know you didn't want to make official trouble, Borric, but looks like the good proprietor's not interested in a private solution. Come on, that watch commander from yesterday did tell us he owed us a favor after we brought in those ruffians. Guess we'll have to call that marker in," he says.

[sblock=ooc]Taking 10 on a dual Bluff check (23), trying to use both the normal Bluff vs. the bartender to convince him we have some guard in our debt (an overstatement, but 'based on actual events,' as it were, so should be relatively believable), and the 'secret messages' element to let Nathan's party members know he's pulling the bluff so they can choose to go along (aid?) or not. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Note: This version of the statblock includes the headband of Cha in the casting stats.
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* None
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 5/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 30, 2012)

As Zelena finishes she is rather annoyed... and moves to the side of her companions and nods to Nathan, "You bet. I guess if folks want an investigation into this place then they want an investigation... I hear the Greyscales are unpleasant."

(( Bluff (Aid) 1d20+10=13 ))

She looks at the bouncer and shakes her head, "I doubt you have the muscle my friend. He'd," he motions to Borric, "Take you down before you know what hit you. And right now I know he does not seem to care much how it would happen." She shurgs, "Just saying... Do not starts something you will not be able to finish."

"C'mon all... it would seem that this establishment is not fit for a traveler's taste... " she comments as she moves to the door where she will wait for the others to depart.


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 31, 2012)

"Let's get out of here gang. We've been kicked out of better establishments than this, Borric. We can take care of our business and get back to here check in with Rissa later."


Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 5
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hand (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 17 

Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 31, 2012)

*GM:*  Waiting for Borric's reaction before proceeding.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 4, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


BTW, Heading out of town tomorrow for three days.  With Easter the day after, I could be sparse until 9 Apr.





Borric remarks, "Sure, we call them in here.  It is the least they can do to shut down this den of thieves."

"Once word gets out that people with money get robbed in here, business is sure to be booming."  He finishes with sarcasm.

Not content to rely totally on Nathan's ruse, the fighter snarls, "Or,  you can simply tell me where to find the wench like I asked. Why you  keep poking a armed bear with a stick is beyond me.  So go head, keep  being a stubborn arse. You must be stupid to provoke a bull in a china  shop."

"And, if your bouncer even thinks about starting something, he will end  up in the morgue. Tell him to stay down cuz I ain't fookin' playing  around."

Bluff Aid Another (1d20-1=10) & Intimidate (1d20+6=18)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* nothing
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 5, 2012)

The bouncer bristles but with no signal from the bartender he only stands there glaring.

The crowd is less subdued.  Their watchful whisperings turn into angry mutterings as they watch the proprietors of their favorite watering hole bullied by the armored outsider.  Four men at a table near the door push back their benches and stand, ready to come to the defense of Qebir and his employees.  Zelena spies a glint of steel in the hands of at least one of the men.

Qebir, noticing the movement, gives the men a curt shake of his head and holds out one hand palm down in a motion telling them to stay put.  "No need for that," he says to them.  "These men are leaving."  His hand trembles slightly and when he notices he snatches his hand back and clenches it to stop the tremor.

The bartender turns his attention from Borric to Nathan and Sylvain.  "You  seem like reasonable men.  Explain to your friend, since he doesn't seem to be hearing what I'm telling him, that I _will not_ be bullied.  I _will not_ turn Rissa over to your vigilantism.  Take this to the guard or I will."

Qebir is interrupted by the door to the 'Trout swinging open.  In the brief silence the Grippli innkeep, Dorummn, takes a few hesitant steps into the tavern.  Wide-eyed at the palpable tension in the room and wringing his hands he stops and makes a croaking gulp as he struggles to speak.

"Ahm, ah, Master Hawkins?  I must speak with you; privately, ahm, if you will."


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 5, 2012)

_Oh no, what now?_ Syl thinks to himself seeing Dorummn enter the establishment.  He waits to hear something, that hopefully will ensure that a scrum doesn't take place in the bar.


Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 5
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Nothing








*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hand (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 17 

Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## jkason (Apr 5, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan feels his stomach sink as the nervous grippli enters and asks for a private audience. He decides not to acknowledge it externally, however. Instead, despite what he's certain is a lost cause, he makes one last vain attempt to smooth things over while Borric has his little tete-a-tete with the innkeeper.

"Borric is rough and mean and course and uncouth and ... well, you know, that's maybe enough about Borric," Nathan says. "But all he and all of us ever wanted was, as we said, to _talk_ to the girl and get at the truth. If we didn't go about presenting that in the best light, I apologize; we were assaulted not ten minutes after coming to town, so maybe folks might understand why we're a bit ... reactionary in our responses to problems."

[sblock=mini-stats]Note: This version of the statblock includes the headband of Cha in the casting stats.
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* None
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 5/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 8, 2012)

Zelena drags, or attempts to drag borric out, "Let us see what Dorumm has for us." 

Once outside, all others willing, move to a side street or allyway with few indivuals and then looks to the Grippli, "What is it Dorumm?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 8, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric glares at the bartender, "We will be back."

He shrugs off the Zelena's attempt to drag him out and stomps out ahead of her.  Once outside he whirls and snaps at her as well, "Lass, where was your gods be damned silver tongue?  Lot of help you were.  If I cannot bash in heads to get the money back, someone better get cracking on plan B."

"Maybe you can convince the Guard to get our answers.  I seem to remember you can work wonders."

Borric is still cold fury as his anger has no outlet except to snarl and snap as his companions.  Through clenched teeth he looks at the frogman, "Speak. I am having a bad day, I hope you have good news."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* nothing
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 9, 2012)

The tavern and its occupants seem to be holding their collective breath as Borric, Nathan, Sylvain, and Zelena exit escorting Dorummn out and followed quickly by Aldino.  The tension lessens as they all step into the street and move off to an alley for a bit of privacy.  For everyone except Dorummn: the little Grippli man seems even more nervous now that his moment of revelation has come.  His skin appears waxy and damp and he wrings his hands nervously.

"Good, ahm... news?"  He gulps and the skin around his throat puffs in and out much like a bullfrog's.  Finally, it all comes out in a halting monologue.  "The tadpoles told me of your misfortune, Master Hawkins, and I am shamed to relate that the theft occurred in my very own home by my very own offspring; but not the tadpoles, they're good little ones.  But my eldest, ah, Loab, he's in a spot of trouble, you see."  He hastens to explain further.  "And he knows, we all know, that Rissa is only attracted to men of _wealth_ so after she left, while you slept...  He stole your gems and used them to pay off a substantial debt to the grayscales."

Dorummn pauses to see what sort of reaction his revelation elicits but then rushes on, stumbling over himself to apologize.  "I am shamed that the hospitality I offered you was broken; I'll pay you back.  I don't have the money, but somehow, I'll pay you back!"





        *GM:*  FYI: Sylvain reached 6th level on April 1st.  Go ahead and work up your level-up, Gerald.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 9, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric follows what Dorummn says and mutters, "You have got to be kidding me. Hummph."

"Well, this is not all bad.  Assuming Rissa is not so offended that I came looking for her as a possible thief.  Bah!  I will cross that bridge when I come to it."

With a rueful smile, he looks at the grippli and asks, "Okay, mate.  Just how are you planning to pay back 2500 gold coins worth? That is a healthy amount loose change.  I am taking it you did not just expect pity from us and going to leave it that."

"Just how did the lil' blighter get so in debt to begin with?"

The brash fighter is really beginning to regret starting his day still sore from bedroom wrestling and short on sleep.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* nothing
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 9, 2012)

"Well, let's look on the bright side. At least we don't have to fight a whole bar!  No seriously, let's think this through.  We need to talk to your tadpole if he's still around.  If not, can you tell us who he paid and where they are located?  We can go reacquire our funds, and teach the fella a lesson, who have them."









*OOC:*


Will work Syl up this evening, DM![\ooc]

Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 5
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hand (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 17 

Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## jkason (Apr 9, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan's shoulders slump as the grippli makes his revelation. He turns slightly to the air over his right shoulder and glares at some comment his unseen attendants apparently made, then returns his attention to the matter at hand.

"I'll assume this debt wasn't for legitimate business, either?" Nathan asks. "If so, well, maybe we can just reclaim the gems as part of a reward for nabbing local nasties," the sorcerer offers, trying to add to Syl's 'look on the bright side' philosophy. 

[sblock=mini-stats]Note: This version of the statblock includes the headband of Cha in the casting stats.
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* None
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 5/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 10, 2012)

Dorummn is a bundle of nerves as he continues to talk with Borric, Nathan, Sylvain and Zelena and can hardly keep his hands still.  He plucks a kerchief from where it was tucked into his belt and wipes at the sheen of sweat that covers his rubbery looking skin.  He has the decency to look abashed when Borric makes his comment about not expecting pity; it's fairly clear that he hoped putting himself at the party's mercy would count for something.

The skin of his throat swells and contracts several times in Dorummn's agitation.  "Ahm... well.  You see, I don't _know_ how exactly."  He continues on in a rush.  "It may simply be a matter of coin to you but it is much more to me.  The bonds of hospitality have been broken and I have been shamed.  I wish to restore my honor and to _begin_ to make amends then you shall, of course, continue to be my guests without charge."  He hesitates and looks hopefully up at the group.  "If you trust that you and your belongings will be safe in my home."

When Sylvain and Nathan pipe up Dorummn briefly smiles and bobs his head.  "Yes, yes!  I thought you might wish to speak with Loab and so I told him to await my return!  If we can aid you in the return of your funds then that will lessen our not inconsiderable debt!"  He begins a slow progression down the street to the Lilypad.

"Ahm... no.  No, legitimate business, I'm afraid.  I can't get the whole story from him but it seems he may have been caught by them in some petty thievery and forced to pay some sort of obscene restitution to them for intruding in their business.  He couldn't pay it, of course, and so they demanded even more as time went on.  Impossible.  And that he even became involved with such actions and hooligans in the first place... I am a failure as a father."

By this time the procession has arrived at the Lilypad and Dorummn throws open the door and everyone enters.  Fears and suspicions that Dorummn might have foolishly left Loab to wait alone allowing him to flee and escape punishment of any sort are allayed as they enter:  Brog, the boggard help, squats on the floor and holds one meaty hand around Loab's arm.  Loab tugs ineffectually against Brog's grip but slumps in defeat when everyone gathers round.

Loab peers up with his one good eye at Borric.  "What're ya gonna do to me?"


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 10, 2012)

Zelena looks to Booric as he throws his anger her way and is about to reply but holds her tongue and takes a deep breath. She looks to Nathan and smiles, "You did well in there. Nice work."

She listens to Dorummn's tale before nodding in understanding. It was not his fault but he at least has taken responsibility for the actions of a wayward child. She does empathize with the grippli and holds him with a respect for that.

The gnome appears at Borric's side... "Perhaps you might want to tell your tale... in full and we shall see what can be salvaged."


----------



## jkason (Apr 10, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan gives a sheepish grin at Zelena's compliment, trying to avoid catching too much of Borric's attention after he's vented he spleen at the gnome. 

"Thanks. I'm not as smooth as I've seen you be, but I've spent a bit of time having to talk myself out of sticky wickets, as it were," he returns. 

Nathan relaxes a bit as Zelena takes the lead in questioning the young grippli, hoping things are a bit more successful here than they were at the pub.

[sblock=mini-stats]Note: This version of the statblock includes the headband of Cha in the casting stats.
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* None
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 5/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 10, 2012)

Sylvain pulls Dorummn to the side and speaks to him in a low voice.  "You aren't a failure as a father.  You can't control what he does once he gets old enough to leap onto his own lillypad, so to speak.  You've been square with us.  We'll try to keep Borric's considerable ire focused on the ones what really deserve it."

Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 5
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hand (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 17 

Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 11, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric fingers the flail at his belt, with an obvious impatience, "Hummph."

"Bashing your fookin' head in will not get me anywhere.  Nay, we need your head intact to try and get my money back.  Do as the lass says, and tell us _everything_."

"If things work out, maybe we get you out of trouble and we get my money back.  Win, win."

"And if we can finish it up quickly I can buy a nice piece of jewelry to apologize to Rissa once that bastard bartender tells her that I was accusing her of thievery."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* nothing
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 11, 2012)

Loab looks sullenly up at the men and women surrounding him and tugs feebly at his arm still held fast in placid Brog's grip.  He starts when Borric mentions bashing in his head and it's clear he's beginning to realize he is in serious trouble.  Dorummn seems grateful for Sylvain's reassurance though still worried and he startles and almost runs to his son's defense.  However, the look on his face shows him determined to not enable his son's criminal activity and he stands resigned at the sidelines.

Loab is slow starting but once he gets started, much like his father, the words tumble out in a rush.  "I'd pick up things in the market.  Trinkets, ya know?  An' sell them so I could buy sweets for my sibs."  He gazes up to see if he's earned any sort of sympathy but the ring of faces around him convince him otherwise and he continues on.  "Sold the trinkets to Vanner the Hook, skinny human with greasy hair and big rings in his ear, works with Kremuur Grayscale.  Gave me good money, too.  I did it a lot."  He shoots a shamed look over at his father who seems to wilt further with each revelation.  "Then Vanner comes to me, says I owe the grayscales a cut of my work.  Gold was spent by then and he says to me its ok, and I can pay next week.  So, next week I have a little something from the market to pay off but it ain't enough and the amount he says I owe keeps going up and up 'til I need something _big_ to pay it all.  Vanner starts gettin' nasty and him and a couple of Kremuur's other boys come and say they gotta beat me up if I don't pay."  He motions towards his eye, clouded over from an injury, but he flinches away from the painful memory and pushes ahead with his story.  

"And I see Rissa come in with a rich foreigner..."  He shrugs and stares at the floor.  "I snuck in your room early, after I saw Rissa left, and went through your stuff when you was sleeping.  I needed something small but worth lots of gold and when I saw those gems I thought I was finally free.  I took 'em to Vanner over at Kremuur's place."


----------



## jkason (Apr 11, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



GlassEye said:


> "I saw those gems I thought I was finally free.  I took 'em to Vanner over at Kremuur's place."




Nathan's attention snags on the young frog-man's wording.

"You thought you would be?" he says, eyebrow raised. "Now, is that just a comment on your father catching you, or did you just find out about no honor among thieves? Some double-secret probation or fee just kick in when you turned those gems over?"

[sblock=mini-stats]Note: This version of the statblock includes the headband of Cha in the casting stats.
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* None
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 5/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 11, 2012)

"These items you picked up... meaning items you stole or items that were discarded?" Zelena asks.

She also asks as she looks to Loab or Dorummn, "Please explain who Vanner the Hook and Kremuur Grayscale are please."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 13, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric fingers still unconsciously drum on the handle of mageslayer.  He remarks ruefully, "I see.  These bastards are in the protection racket. That's just fookin' great.  We can just hit them up for some protection money of our own."

"While you are explaining who these trog snot eaters are, can ya tell us where they hang out and when best to catch them unawares as well?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* nothing
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 13, 2012)

After speaking to the father, Syl held back, knowing that Zelena was the best at information gathering of the group.  Syl tended to make some people uncomfortable with his way.  that didn't stop Waltor from clicking  and chittering away disapprovingly, while listening to Loab's story.  "You are right...he got mixed up with the wrong people.  I guess its easy enough to do in this town.  Not everyone has someone like me to keep them out of trouble," he told the scorpion.  With that being said, Waltor made a snorting laugh sound, and climbed back up the witch's robe, ending the discussion.

Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 5
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Nothing








*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hand (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 17 

Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 14, 2012)

Loab wilts at Nathan's question about being out from under the debt to the gang of thieves.  "Vanner said it was a start and I should bring him more if I knew what was good for me."

The young Grippli looks distinctly uncomfortable at Zelena's prodding and briefly glances over at his father.  "I mean things I nicked.  Things worth a little something.  And Kremuur Grayscale is a boss that runs a gang for the Grayscales.  Vanner is one of his men."

Turning his attention to Borric Loab continues.  "Kremuur's place is inside the city.  He's got a compound where he runs his business; a silo for storing grain or something like that."  He brushes off the details and it is probable that he doesn't understand exactly what this Kremuur does to front his criminal activities.  "He's got a few men he keeps around to do the lifting.  Kremuur don't go out much but his men come and go all the time.  Kremuur likes a sun-bath in the afternoon and hates to be disturbed.  Everyone knows not to bug him then.  I can take you there; it's where I took your gems."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 14, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric looks to his companions as his fingers still drum absently on the flail's handle, "I am of a mind to just walk right up to this sunbather and start discussing him returning the extorted gems.  Mageslayer makes some blunt arguments."

"Let us finish our shopping and get your items.  I can pay for a new flail afterward."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* nothing
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Apr 16, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"I don't imagine someone who sounds big as this Grayscale does his business without being covered against the law, whether that's front organizations or corrupt law enforcement or both. 

"I have a feeling walking up to him in broad daylight and threatening him will probably be about as effective as what we managed back in the pub. Possibly less so since we've already made a scene. 

"But if Borric's fine with it, then, yes, we should probably finish supplying ourselves. We can discuss strategy while we do so.

"And you'll be sure to sit tight and wait for us, won't you son?" the sorcerer finishes with a raised eyebrow in the direction of Loab.

[sblock=ooc]I'm not entirely clear on if we all finished purchasing, or if finding Borric's money missing interrupted the whole trip. If the latter, then, yes, we should probably finish stocking before tracking down greyscale.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Note: This version of the statblock includes the headband of Cha in the casting stats.
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* None
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 5/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 17, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric grins and his eyes are cold, "The difference, Nate, is that I don't really plan to do much talking.  The blighter is an extortionist and crime boss by the sounds of it."

"Therefore, I consider him fair game.  We get close and start bashing him.  Then we can talk once we get his surrender or we heal him up just enough to talk after almost killing him."









*OOC:*


I think we have not shopped, yet. But if GE allows, I would like to at least pick up what else I purchased.  If nothing else it means I can effectively use my character sheet with out trying to roll it back.  The difference between my new flail and the old one is simple enough to remember.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* nothing
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Apr 17, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"You may consider him fair game, but does the local barracks?" Nathan returns with a note of concern. "We go from disrupting local businesses with unsubstantiated accusations of theft to beating up someone who's managed to build a viable cover as a local businessman, and I'm afraid we're the ones who'll wind up in the stockades."

Nathan turns to Dorummn, asking, "Surely there's a local constable or two you trust? Maybe we can start by talking to him."

[sblock=mini-stats]Note: This version of the statblock includes the headband of Cha in the casting stats.
Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* None
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 5/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 17, 2012)

*GM:*  You have everything from shopping except the item you couldn't afford because of the theft.     

Aldino looks around and shifts uncomfortably.  "Oh dear, this is such an _uncivilized_ place compared to Venza!  Perhaps, I should just wait here and, ah, make a list of what we might need later?  I won't get in the way, then, while you're dealing with... this."  He waggles his fingers and it's pretty clear he's uncomfortable with all the criminal activity that has swirled around the group since they arrived in Hruthrip.

Dorummn listens to the debate between Nathan and Borric and glances at Loab several times with a worried look on his face.  "Vassril isn't a bad sort," he says quietly.  "He's a guard captain, and I think you already know him.  I'm afraid if we go to the guard that Loab will end up in the Pit with the rest of the criminals...  Those types would kill him without even thinking about it if they knew he ratted them out."


----------



## jkason (Apr 18, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan takes Aldino around the shoulder, patting him reassuringly as he walks him to the door. 

"You're right, grandfather, and I'm sorry we got ourselves all ... entangled. But, yes, it's probably safest if you take advantage of the Lilypad's comforts while we get this all sorted."

Whether Aldino chooses to stay and continue listening, or moves off, once Nathan feels he's done his best to re-assure him, he turns back to Dorummn, who has his own concerns:



GlassEye said:


> "He's a guard captain, and I think you already know him.  I'm afraid if we go to the guard that Loab will end up in the Pit with the rest of the criminals...  Those types would kill him without even thinking about it if they knew he ratted them out."




"Is he the bloke who helped us on our little romp across the city chasing the half-orc?" Nathan asks. Assuming the response is affirmative, the sorcerer's face quickly twists into a sly smile.

"I think we've got an easy out, then, my friend. Our employer was molested by criminals yesterday, you see, and one of those rapscallions got away. In our continuing investigations, we've been hearing all sorts of rumors about this ... Greyscale fellow, and we thought we might ask the good captain what he knows about the lizardfolk's operations in town.

"See? Not a mention of grippli in the mix," he says. "Mind you, if tracking down this villain just happened to also uncover our missing gemstones, why wouldn't that be a surprise to all of us?" he finishes with a wink.

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* None
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 5/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 18, 2012)

Zelena listens and thinks as she turns to Dorummn, "Perhaps you can explain the political and social workings here? I am a bit confused, I thought the Greyscales were the authorities. Or is that a term for all lizardfolk?"

She looks to her companions, "Honestly, I have no idea what to do to get the gems back. While Loab has done wrong, he does still seem to recognized what he did was wrong. And We cannot just walk in and demand anything, we are likely to end up out in the swamp somewhere."

She looks to Aldino and chuckles, "Only in appearances my friend. Venza's bad side is hidden away a bit better..." 

((I am clueless how to proceed. I like the direct approach, but I do not want to be dead by the end... ))


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 18, 2012)

"I like the way you think, Nathan. It's not completely above board, but we could always bring up the pursuit of the escaped assailant if hard pressed. Of course, it would be better if we could find a non violent way to secure the gems, but all of us know that is pretty unlikely.

Turning to Dorummn, Syl quickly reminds him to watch out for Aldino before gettign back to the topic at hand. "Don't let him wander. If we help Loab, we need you to ensure Aldino's safety and comfort for us. He will sneak out quickly, if you aren't watchful."

Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing










*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hand (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 17 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 18, 2012)

Aldino looks confused but settles himself at a table nearby and busies himself with his satchel.  Not finding what he is looking for he gives up and gazes into the space above his head and counting off on his fingers items he thinks he needs to acquire.

"Donkey...  Tent..."

His mental list-making is interrupted by the continuing discussion and he sniffs loudly at the idea that he needs Dorummn to look out for him.

Dorummn, however, nods eagerly at Nathan's plan.  "Yes!  That would keep Loab out of trouble."  He looks over at his son and scowls.  "Or rather, not pile more trouble on top of that trouble he's already in."

He turns his attention to Zelena and begins to describe the politics of the lizardfolk clans in the region.  "No, no.  The Grayscales are a single clan, mostly outside the city but they do have a compound or two within it, who are involved in criminal activity here in Hruthrip and probably other places along the Ouhm.  Everyone knows it but the guard hasn't done much about it.  Not for lack of trying!  Those Grayscales are tricky; you can't trust any of them."





[sblock=OOC]Songdragon, whenever I don't know how to proceed I do something rash.  Not that I'm advocating that _here_ but when I find myself uncertain of what to do taking an action, any action, usually opens something up.  And by my reading you have two courses of action proposed: strong-arm Kremuur or visit guard-captain Vassril.  I'm sure there are other possibilities.  Anyway, enough of my ramblings.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 18, 2012)

She asks the others, "Do you think Sekmun might be able to help us in any way? He was nice enough during our voyage. If he's still in town that is."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 19, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric has an impatient look of consternation at being reminded that he torqued off the bartender and probably jeopardized his chances at getting more action in the evening.  Unless he can clear this up in time to get some nice jewelry to fix Rissa's hurt feelings.

Looking hard, the fighter says, "I have no problem holding this fookin' Kremuur responsible for the theft.  He is extorting payment for thievery from Loab, he's guilty.  He lives to complain, then he gets in trouble for his crimes as well.  Though, he might find it hard to complain after he is dead.  Shock and awe approach, sort out the diplomacy later."

"But, if you want to avoid trouble with the law, then we can stop there first and report the bastard to the Captain.  If he does nothing, then we bash in greyscale brains."

"But, I don't want to risk alerting Kremuur we are coming for him, nor give him a chance to unload the evidence. And, I don't want to lose our chance at catching the blighter sunbathing and unawares."

"Hey, Dorummn. Next thing you can do to repay your debt is to get some eyes on our target, gathering information on his exact location and how many men he has.  can you do that discretely for us?"









*OOC:*


I am not confused about what to do in the slightest.  I was busy and could not post IC yesterday, that's all.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* nothing
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Apr 19, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan gives Sylvain a mischievous smile for his compliment, then nods to Zelena. "Sekmun might be a resource, if he hasn't sailed on already," he says. "From what you were telling us you heard 'round town, it doesn't sound like he has a friendly relationship with the local lizards, but that might be helpful in the end.

"As to the local law," he says, addressing Borric's statements, "I'm not a big fan of authority in general," here he glances above his shoulders meaningfully, "but we need to be able to walk the streets without winding up in a cell, at least until we can meet with Aldino's contact. Otherwise, our little off-trail adventure never gets off the ground."

[sblock=ooc]Well, yes, Borric's a pretty straightforward type, and I wouldn't expect him to be worried beyond feeling he was the aggrieved party. Nathan, however, has literal angels on each shoulder babbling on about consequences and the like.  

Made an assumption that Zelena shared her Gather Info, which I believe involved a local lizardfolk (possibly our target) bad-mouthing Sekmun. If Zelena was inclined to keep that to herself (she hasn't seemed the sort to do so, but I could be wrong), let me know and I'll amend.

In any case, I'd say we see if Sekmun's still around, evaluate what aid he can offer, then either use that vs. our target, or move on to the captain for at least local intel[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* None
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 5/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 19, 2012)

The nictating membrane snaps closed over Dorummn's eyes and then open again.  He seems uncertain with the task given him by Borric.  "I suppose I can..."

Loab, however, shows no such hesitation and he looks up to meet Borric's eye.  "I'll do it.  Da's a fumble-pad; you don't want him sneaking around nowhere.  Like ta give it all away before it's begun."  He gives a pointed tug on his arm still held fast by Brog.

Dorummn's head snaps back to Zelena.  "Wait.  Sekmun?  The merchant, Sekmun?  You're _friends_ with him?"  The grippli seems to wilt and he throws his hands up to cover his eyes.  "Oh, Great River!  He's one of _them_!  He's a Grayscale, but I can't speak poorly of him: he's always been involved in the merchanting interests of the clan and I've heard no rumor he's involved in the criminal activities."

Loab rolls his eyes in reaction to his father's melodrama.





[sblock=OOC]Lol, I knew Borric's plan: 1) Bash.  2) Retrieve.

jkason, info gathered by Zelena occurred in full view of everyone in the street on the way to the merchants so I see no problem with Nathan making mention of it.  Also, based on description of grayscales as a bit darker in coloration the unnamed lizardfolk Zelena chatted with in the street was most likely not Kremuur.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 19, 2012)

"Friends might be stretching it... but he did hire us to help guard his merchandise as we came upriver. Employer for a short time would be a better term." She shrugs, "He seemed like a straight up kind of guy... ah... lizard."


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 19, 2012)

Syl nods in agreement with the gnome.  "Sekmun seemed to be a straight shooter.  He'll listen and advise us accordingly.  He won't run and sell out out either, so long as we are square with him.  He might want a small fee, but his advice would be worth it, I think."

Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing











*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hand (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 17 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 20, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric is getting impatient and grumbles, "Talk to whoever you like. Just don't cost us tactical advantage.  We need to get moving on this fooker before he sells the evidence or is prepared for our arrival."

"This guys needs to be taught a lesson.  A head for an eye. But, I can settle for both his arms or legs. If the Guard takes care of it, great."

"If they are wishy washy, then let's take him out and you guys can smooth things over with the authorities after the fact."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* nothing
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Apr 20, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan can't help but chuckle as he glances skyward.

"Of course he's part of the family," he mutters, then shakes his head as if to dismiss the line of thought.

"Alright, then. We'll stick with the same cover story, that we're after the bloke who assaulted Aldino, just in case. But, yeah, I got the impression Sekmun couldn't care less about things that didn't directly impact his particular financial interests. So long as we don't make noise about trying to take down a full-scale operation, he may still point us where we need to go."
[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* None
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 5/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 23, 2012)

Loab slips from Brog's grasp with a wry twist of his lipless mouth and exits the inn calling back reassurances over his shoulder.  "I won't be gone long."

True to his word, the sun hasn't progressed far in its path before Loab returns with his chest heaving as if he just ran the whole way back.  He smiles and ducks his head in a facsimile of a nod before he begins.  "Kremuur is in his compound, basking in the sun on his rock.  No business is going on right now, but if that cloud rolls in...  One man at the compound gate but he don't stop no one from coming in.  Three other men there, too, including Vanner."





        *GM:*  Ok, I need a clear course here.  Are you going to talk to Sekmun, talk to the Lizardfolk guard, Vassril, go directly to Kremuur's compound, some combination of the three, or something else entirely?


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 23, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric scowls, "Hmph, there are only four to deal with.  If we wait, we could get nothin'."









*OOC:*


I think my vote was getting overruled by the LG people. 





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* nothing
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Apr 23, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"But even if we get the gems back, if he's got guard connections, we might still be trying to do business from a cell. 

"With time at stake, we probably need to let Sekmun go, but I think we at least have to make a hand wave in the direction of the law, if just to make sure we can finish our business in town."

[sblock=ooc]Nathan's actually Chaotic Good. Like he said, he doesn't generally have much use for the law, but the fact that the party's trying to do business in town after whatever goes down means a 'hit and run' approach seems like it causes the party more rather than less trouble. However little he thinks of recognized authority, he thinks even less of trouble.  

As above, Nathan's vote is the guardsman first, then onto the baddie. As always, though, he'll generally cave to the majority.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* None
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 5/5

Wand Charges: 45/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 23, 2012)

((Zelena's Chaotic Good too!  ))

"Those lawmen did not seem very capable. Not to mention Borric's already made 'friends' with a few of them. I also do not want to see Loab here get sent to the pits or something worse. I am for seeing what Sekmun has to say... Other then that, I guess we do what we need to do." The gnome says...

((Sekmun and then the compound... We should have been able to seek him out while Loab was off... All I want to know is what the word is on this guy and if the lizard can offer any help (even if it is just info) ))
[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* none
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Command, Protection from Evil, Longstrider (d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Silence, Remove Paralysis (d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 4 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 5 of 6 rounds remaing; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 24, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric softens his stubborn expression, "Alright, most of the time I am no idiot.  Why don't we just split up to expedite things?"

"Zelena, you can go gather information from Sekmun. Nate can check with the guard. Sly and I can get prepositioned to bust in on the fooker."

"I promise not to start the party without the rest of you."









*OOC:*


Checking Syl, he's NG.  But, for all your misgivings on being vigilantes, I thought you all were being LG and never bothered to look.  Borric's following the principle of eye for an eye (even if it not your own eye), and do unto others what they deserve. 





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* nothing
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Apr 24, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan bites his lip, considering.

"Zelena's got a point. We _did_ basically do their jobs for them. We'll see what we can get out of Sekmun, then, and I'll try to keep a good tall tale of woe in mind if we get caught.

"But before we do any of that," he says, brandishing a wand. "Gonna put on my work clothes. Syl? Want a hit?"

[sblock=ooc]Nathan will use a charge from his Mage Armor wand before leaving, and offers to hit Syl with it, as well. Stat block updated with Nathan's own charge, holding off for confirmation on the charge for Syl.

I'd rather the very-squishy Nathan didn't go anywhere on his own. If no one else is inclined to visiting the guard, Nathan can go with Zelena (if GE doesn't rule we checked with him during Loab's scouting jaunt) and the pup while Borric and Syl set up surveillance.

[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 5/5

Wand Charges: 44/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 25, 2012)

*Borric and Sylvain*

Leaving Aldino in the care of Dorummn Borric and Sylvain head into the city after Loab.  The little Grippli seems energized by the activity and leads the two adventurers through narrow, winding streets along circular walled compounds and small beehive structures that one can only assume are lizardfolk homes.

Passing by one such compound Loab motions to the closed gate that is wide enough for a cart to pass through.  "That is Kremuur's place.  Some of his men'll be in there but he sends most of them out in the afternoon.  They go drink in the market down that way."  He points on down the street in the direction that they were heading.

Looking over the compound itself little can be seen of the inside.  The walls are tall enough that only the top of a short tower of sorts can be seen.  The gate is wide and made of course planks and opens in the middle.  No guard can be seen out here but Loab assures you that there is a man just on the inside of the gate.

There isn't a good spot to stop and keep watch on the gate so Loab tugs on your sleeve to draw you past Kremuur's compound and around the beehive home on the other side where a loose-skinned lizard crone grinds grain and a pair of wide-eyed lizard sprats play in the dirt.  Once around the corner and out of sight of the nearby lizardfolk Loab stops.  "I'll go bring Zelena and Nathan."


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 25, 2012)

*Nathan & Zelena*

Nathan and Zelena with Celebfedhiin at their heels head out of the Lilypad and to the nearby docks.  The boat they took from K'issp upriver to Hruthrip is no longer moored on the docks where they left it the previous day and they are beginning to think that they've missed their chance to find Sekmun when they find him nearly at the end of Hruthrip's rickety docks.  The lizardfolk is loading a small pile of cargo onto a quartet of long, sleek canoes along with three other dark-scaled lizardfolk.

As Nathan and Zelena approach Sekmun straightens and watches them come up.  He inclines his head and bares his teeth in his trademark faux smile.  "Greetings of the Still Water to you, Nathan Tchanlach and Zelena Adu.  What brings you to my boats?"


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry guys, work has been hammering me.







Sylvain agrees with the plan and accompanies Borric to scout out the place.  Before leaving he politely declines Nathan's wand offer.  "Save me a shot of that for when things really get ugly, Nathan.  I hope to keep Borric from storming the keep until we meet up again!"

"When Loab gets back, depending on the time, we could always go roust his employees out at the bar.  But," upon reflection he adds, "that would attract even more attention from the authorities I suppose.  We best wait on the others."


Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing











*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hand (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 17 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 25, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric gives that bit of information some thought, "What we need is some insurance that those men continue carousing or get into trouble on their own with the Guard.  Maybe we can convince the lass or Nate to stir up some manufactured insults and get them to brawl."

"The less men that fook Kremuur has around the better."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* nothing
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Apr 25, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

[sblock=ooc]Okay, I think it's fair to assume Nathan / Zelena could talk over the particulars of their approach in transit. I'm hoping, then, if Zelena / Songdragon isn't keen on the below, you'll allow modification under the auspices that the cleric 'edited' before we actually reached Sekmun.

That probably entails holding off Sekmun's reply until Zelena gives a thumbs up, but I figure this way it's still probably quicker, since Songdragon can just give a 'nix that bit there,' and we move forward.[/sblock]

Nathan smiles widely and bows to his former employer.

"I wish I could say we just wanted to wish you good travels, but I must admit we've come seeking a bit of advice if you have any to spare. 

"Old Aldino ... I'm sure you remember the grandfather? Well, he ran into a spot of trouble yesterday. We extracted him with little harm, but I'm afraid ruffians ran off with a noteworthy sum in small jewels while we were distracted.

"We've been investigating as we can, and in a bit of awkwardness, the name of one of your relatives appears to have come up. Kremuur Grayscale?

"Since we knew you to be quite straightforward with us in the past, we certainly didn't want to cause your kin trouble with the law, so we hoped you might be able to advise us in how  to approach Kremuur to reclaim our property with as little ... ruckus, I suppose is the word .. as possible?"

[sblock=ooc]I believe pretty much everything he's saying is technically true, but since he's making some implications that aren't, strictly speaking, honest, he'll take 10 on the bluff for 23 before any Aid Zelena might throw his way. I'll roll the Aid for Zelena's Diplomacy: 

Aid Another Diplomacy (1d20+8=24)


[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 5/5

Wand Charges: 44/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 25, 2012)

"We could always hit up the bar, and give he bartender a few gold to get the guys drunk out of their minds.  That might be better than trying to start a brawl with them.  If they are really drunk, not only might there be fewer of them, the ones there might not be nearly as effective, if it breaks down.  Goodness knows, we have been there before.


Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing



*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hand (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 17 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 25, 2012)

"Greetings again Sekmun." She smiles at Nathan and gives him a nod as she notes that he has been watching and learning and done surprisingly well to start off. 

"As Nathan has explained we are having a might bit of trouble with Kremuur. It would seem that he come into some of our belongings through..." she pauses to pick an appropriate word, "Nefarious means. We of course would like what is ours back. You have dealt with us fairly and would kindly ask for your advice in the matter before proceeding. We under stand this may put you in a bad spot, but we came to you first to see if there is a reasonable way to gain back what is ours, before the conflict becomes... physical in nature."

(( Bluff aid is automatic...   Diplomacy 1d20+11=31 ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* none
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Command, Protection from Evil, Longstrider (d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Silence, Remove Paralysis (d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 3 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 5 of 6 rounds remaing; *Channeling:* 3 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 26, 2012)

*Borric and Sylvain*

The warrior and the witch move on past Kremuur's compound and down the street towards the market that Loab mentioned.  Stopping just outside they are able to see that it is quite busy with townsfolk moving amongst the tightly packed stalls and selecting from the bins of fruits, vegetables and freshly killed meat.

Along one side of the market a ragged, sun-faded awning is stretched and a half dozen men loiter beneath it drinking wine and laughing raucously.  Considering the distance between the compound and the makeshift bar, and the activity of Kremuur's off duty men, the two think it extremely unlikely that anyone in the market would hear or pay attention to any ruckus that might occur at the compound.

Even if by some unlucky chance Kremuur's men would find themselves making their way back to the compound, they could easily be delayed if the marketplace were roused by some sort of commotion.  Looking through the small court for possibilities Borric and Sylvain see a small stick corral with loudly bleating young goats, an entertainer mesmerizing a poisonous snake with a bobbing flute, and, on the far side of the market, a pair of the lizardfolk guard leaning against the wall and scanning the crowd for child thieves or other trouble-makers.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 26, 2012)

*Nathan & Zelena*

Sekmun's leathery lip curls when Kremuur's name is mentioned.

"Just the two of you?  Best approach silently with a poisoned dagger."  He barks out laughter and you are not at all convinced he is joking.  When he finally settles he stares at the sorcerer and bard hardly blinking at all.  "You're serious."  He snaps his teeth in agitation.  "Kremuur is a stranger to reason and there's no love lost between us; settle your debt however you see fit and I'll see to it the clan has nothing to say.  Put his head on a pike and I'd take it as a personal favor.  I'm sure the guard would thank you; Kremuur has slipped their grasp more times than they can count.  And between us, Kremuur hides more than grain in that silo of his."


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 26, 2012)

Zelena nods to Sekmun, "Thank you for your insights, it has helped me decide a course of action." 

She smiles to Nathan, "I think we have what we came for, yes?"

"We should return to those waiting for us. Thank you once again. Merry part to you Sekmun." she says to the lizardman before heading back towards the Lilypad (or wherever they agreed to meet)


----------



## jkason (Apr 26, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan's eyebrows raise as Sekmun offers his advice and support in the matter. He opens his mouth to say something, stops after taking the breath to do so, then tries again.

"I ... we appreciate your ... candor," Nathan says with a slight bow of his head.

"With your blessing, then, I think we'll take our leave of you. And thank you for once again being straightforward in our dealings," the sorcerer finishes, preparing to depart with his companion and meet up with the others.

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 5/5

Wand Charges: 44/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 26, 2012)

Nathan and Zelena take their leave of Sekmun and the lizardfolk muses over something as he watches them depart before turning back to his work.  As the two make their way about the docks they are intercepted by Loab.  The grippli escorts them through the city and past a walled compound that he briefly indicates in their target destination and to the edge of a marketplace where Borric and Sylvain are casually talking and keeping an eye on both the market and the street in the direction of the compound.


----------



## jkason (Apr 26, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Now go home, Loab," Nathan whispers. "Quickly and quietly, and don't you dare show your face outside the Inn until we've finished with this." 

When he's sure the grippli is on his way, Nathan heads over to join the others.

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 5/5

Wand Charges: 44/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 26, 2012)

"Welcome back, guys.  How was Sekmun?  What was his advice as to a course of action?"





Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing



*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hand (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 17 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 26, 2012)

"Well, by his demeanor, I would say that he has no love for his kin. Moreso by his words. Sekmun basically said do what we need to do. By the sounds of it though we need to strike hard and fast. The liazrdman said that he will deal with his clan folk for us." She says to Syl.

"Oh... and Sekmun said that he would take it as a personal favor if we put his head on a pike." She says with a laugh. "He also hinted that his gain silo likely has "other" goods hidden within."

"So.... the plan. I do have a spell that can make a person invisible, but it only lasts 20 seconds or so. Or I could create an illusion of some sort to distract." she comments. "Let us not take too long in this."

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* none
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Command, Protection from Evil, Longstrider (d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Silence, Remove Paralysis (d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 4 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 6 of 6 rounds remaing; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 27, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric nods a greeting to the returning duo and smiles wickedly at hearing Sekmun's preferences.  "Heh, maybe we should return to working with the lizzy.  He and I have similar philosophy, twould appear."

"Okay, for a plan.  Two things."

"First, the men over there are potential reinforcements.  We need to get a commotion started that will keep them busy for the time being.  An illusion sounds good.  But, we have some goats and a snake charmer. Anything that will get those guards involved with them will be ideal. Anything sparks some ideas in your noggins?"

"As for Kremuur.  There is a lone guard just inside.  Perhaps, Zelana can enter first, distract him with her charms so we can get the drop on him quietly.  Or perhaps just put him to sleep right away, Syl?"

"If we remove him from the situation quietly, we can just walk right inside and charge the bastard while he is still bathing in the sun.  I favor shock and awe at that point.  I have no qualms about fighting all three of his men if you can cover me and protect my arse from being flanked, either."

"I have gotten better at tripping people up.  I managed to learn a few things the other day."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* nothing
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Apr 27, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

As Zelena mentions making someone disappear, Nathan nods.

"I can pull the same trick if need be," he whispers. "It lasts slightly longer, but not enough that I imagine it matters for this little shindig. If we want something longer lasting: Syl, you still have that wand?"

When Borric asks about distractions, Nathan says, "I've got a few friends who know animal shapes," Nathan says. "They can only hold their shape for a little under a minute, though, but if we're timing things right, it might be enough."

[sblock=ooc]Translation: Nathan can cast Vanish and Summom Minor Monsters (most likely monkeys would wreak the most havoc, though I suppose something sting-y like a scorpion might get the goats et al riled up).[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 5/5

Wand Charges: 44/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 27, 2012)

"I do have the wand, Nate.  It should cover all of us at least once, if we want to use it.  Remember, when thinking about an ambush or distraction, I'm really getting the hang of this flying thing.  I could use the wand, fly over the compound and rain hell down on them.  I've got this fiery spell that just obliterates things...you have to see it.  Waltor's done a good job.  And, of course, I could try to put that guy to sleep, Borric.  That's what I do!"




Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing




*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hand (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 17 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 29, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric looks to Zelena, "Well, lass?  Anything else to add?"

"If not, let's use Nate's idea for a distraction of the henchmen. After that, we can finalize the compound assault."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* nothing
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 29, 2012)

"Sounds good to me. We just need to make our first shot at him count for the most. From how Sekmun made it sound, this Kremuur is a dangerous one."

She looks to Syl... "If you can put the sentry to sleep as well... that may help us gain the stealthy advantage... and who would note a guard who dozes, hmm. Celebfedhiin can watch him and the entrance for us. After that and we take the fight to that over sized pair of boots."

"If agreed... lets do this." the gnome says. Before she starts she will use her ability to talk with animals to talk with Celebfedhiin to give her an understanding of her role in the plan. (Watch the sleeping lizard, if he wakes, bark like mad... watch the front gate, if there is any others he come in, bark like mad. If the plan goes sideways, help Zelena bring down any foe she is in combat with.)


[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* none
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Command, Protection from Evil, Longstrider (d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Silence, Remove Paralysis (d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 4 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 6 of 6 rounds remaing; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 29, 2012)

It looks like it would be easy to cause a large, distracting commotion in the market using any of the methods talked about but with clouds rolling in and threatening to block the sun's rays you'll need to act quickly if you plan to catch the basking lizarfolk at his ease.

[sblock=OOC]Crude map of the compound as you can see from the street and know from Loab's description and from glimpses snatched from small gaps in the log wall.  Sorry for the poor map; I've a better one that I forgot at home and that I'll post late tonight or tomorrow.  This one'll help with a general idea of the layout, though.



[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


Just to be sure, Zelena was not against the distraction, correct?  I am reading her post as discussing the follow-on part of assaulting the compound.  If that's the case, Nate can pull the trigger on his idea, yeah?


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 30, 2012)

"I'm in favor of Nate starting the fun off by distracting the regulars here.  I can certainly try to jinx the guard at the gate and let him get some much needed sleep.  I'm ready to go when the rest of you are.  And wait til you see my fireball, heeheehee," Syl giggles, clearly ready to show off his new trick to his friends. 


Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing





*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hand (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 17 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 30, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan nods. "I have to get kind of close to do this, so, first of all ... if you'd draw the veil?" The last bit Nathan says to the air above him. There's a rush of circular wind about him, and the faint glow of a swarm of motes, which spin around about him at amazing speed, their passage seeming to erase Nathan from the world.

"Okay. When you hear the commotion, I'll be on my way back to you fast as I can," comes the retreating voice of the sorcerer.

Moving quickly, Nathan gets in range of the guards / stoolies in the market, and points to a crowded gathering a short way away from them, knowing the motes see him with something more than eyes.

"All right, there have to be a few of you ready to make trouble. I mean, surely I've rubbed off on some of you?" he whispers.

A pair of motes roll along the dirty ground, gaining mass and growing appendages as they go, finally standing up as a pair of monkeys which screech wildly and begin hopping about the market causing havoc.

Nathan, smiling invisibly, runs at full speed back to where he hopes Sylvain is already enacting his sleeping magics.

[sblock=ooc]Range on summon minor is only 35', so I'm thinking it's easier to not get caught if he stacks on the Vanish, so:

Vanish (5 rounds)

Quickly move to range, cast Summon Minor Monster (roll linked above, summons 2). Once the monkeys are summoned, he runs back to the others.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour), Vanish (5 rounds total)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 5/5

Wand Charges: 44/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 30, 2012)

The monkeys leaps up onto a fruit cart and begin pelting Kremuur's thugs with overripe persimmons.  When the thugs shout out in indignation and get up to chase the monkeys the monkeys scatter.  One snatches up the mesmerized snake and tosses it into the goat enclosure, the second runs screeching straight towards the city guardsmen.  Goats panic and break down the enclosure in their eagerness to get away from danger and the guards move into the fray.

It looks like Kremuur's thugs will be busy for quite some time allowing the group to deal with Kremuur and his reduced gang.  The way is open for the group to approach the compound...

[sblock=Map/Combat Info]




Party has initiative and surprise

Borric:  63/63 hp remaining;
Nathan:  32/32 hp remaining
Sylvain:  50/50 hp remaining
-Waltor:  25/25 hp remaining
Zelena:  42/42 hp remaining
-Celebfedhiin:  18/18 hp remaining

Conditions:
Abilities Used:

Bad Guys:
Kremuur
Vanner
Thug 1
Thug 2
Thug 3[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 30, 2012)

"Guess its my turn," Syl nods once Nathan returns back to the group.  Once everyone is ready, Sylvain says a couple jumbled phrases, and focuses his ability on the guard listed at #3.  

He peeks through the wall to see if his jinx had any effect on the guard.









*OOC:*


Standard Action-Sleep Hex, DC Will 18, Move Action-look through the fence/wall, Free Action-talk.








Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing






*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hand (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 1, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric has already strapped on his shield and slipped the new spiked gauntlet on his right hand.  Getting ready to charge through, he whispers with a wicked grin of anticipation, "Say the word and I kick open the door and charge inside."

[sblock=Actions]Before Surprise Round: Getting ready for combat ahead of time*
Free Action:* 5ft step to be able to charge to F9;
*Standard Action:* N/a
*Move Action:* Delay to go last and open door[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Spiked Guantlet/+1 Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (May 1, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"I'll see what I can do to blind Kremuur and whoever's close enough to him. Hopefully will keep him from bolting."'

[sblock=ooc]Nathan's planning on throwing a glitterdust as above. I think he can catch one other, so probably the non-generic thug. DC 18 Will save to avoid blinding, -40 stealth regardless of save.

ETA: Since Borric wants to charge, Nathan's fine with opening the door, since he doesn't want to move  any further than it takes to target with spells. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour), Vanish (5 rounds total)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 5/5

Wand Charges: 44/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (May 1, 2012)

As Nathan goes about doing and she and the others move into position (prior to reaching the gate) she casts a spell on herself... "Ral, grant me the speed, that I may aid those larger than I." She casts Longstrider.

The gnome calls for the blessings of her god... "Ral I call upon your aid in battle against a being that oppresses others." She casts Bless on everyone... And gives a nod that she is good to go with her axe out at the ready.

(( Longstider (3 hours),  Bless 30 rounds. ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:* Longstider (3 hours, movement 40 ft) Bless (30 rounds)
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* battle axe and shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Command, Protection from Evil, Longstrider (d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Silence, Remove Paralysis (d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 4 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 6 of 6 rounds remaing; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (May 2, 2012)

"Any chance you could hit me with that Mage Armor wand, Nate?  Figure I might need it, from what Sekmun told you all."

Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing






*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hand (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (May 2, 2012)

Once everyone has readied themselves for the assault on Kremuur's compound Sylvain steps up to the gate and peers through in order to fix his target for his Slumber hex.  Whether it is some odd circumstance, fate or something else when the witch peers through the crack at the edge of the gate Kremuur raises up his head and looks directly at the gate.

There is a moment of tense anticipation then Sylvain hexes the guard at the gate.  The thug slumps to the ground.  At Sylvain's signal Nathan throws open the gate but one half of the gate thumps into the slumbering form of the guard and opens no further.  The way is open but not as widely as anticipated. 









*OOC:*


Combat: Surprise Round






[sblock=Map/Combat Info]




        *GM:*  Ok, a bit confusing but here's my take:
Most of the stated actions above would fall under the prep time before we moved into round accounting.

*Surprise Round:*
Sylvain hexes guard; Nathan throws open door
No action yet for Borric or Zelena but Borric's planned charge line is blocked by the partially open gate.  He could make H7 or I7 (or do something else entirely, of course).

*Round One:*
Nathan's planned Glitterdust (still open to change) but we'll get to the actions for round one when the surprise round is over.     

Borric:  63/63 hp remaining;
Nathan:  32/32 hp remaining
Sylvain:  50/50 hp remaining
-Waltor:  25/25 hp remaining
Zelena:  42/42 hp remaining
-Celebfedhiin:  18/18 hp remaining

Conditions:
Party:
--Bless (29/30): +1 to attack & save vs. fear
--Longstrider (Zelena)
--Mage Armor (Nathan)
Abilities Used:

Bad Guys:
Kremuur - uninjured
Vanner - uninjured
Thug 1 - uninjured
Thug 2 - uninjured
Thug 3 - uninjured; asleep[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Borric and Zelena are left for the Surprise Round


----------



## perrinmiller (May 2, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric steps inside the gate and looks at the sleeping oaf as he remarks to the sunbathing lizard inside the compound, "You appear to need better guards. May I apply for the job?"

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Standard Action:* N/a
*Move Action:* Move to G12 (I think still give Syl the room to use Fireball in 1st round if he wants.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (26 with shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Spiked Guantlet/+1 Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (May 2, 2012)

Seeing the plan not getting off to the best of start, the gnome mutters several divine words and then whispers ahead... "I'll be right behind your Borric..."

(( Cast Protection from evil on self ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:*Longstider (3 hours), Bless (29 rounds), Protection from Evil (30 rounds)
*AC:* 23 (25 vs evil) (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* none
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Command, Protection from Evil, Longstrider (d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Silence, Remove Paralysis (d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 4 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 6 of 6 rounds reaming; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


There is one more Surprise Round prep I would like to do if Zelena is not riding her dog into battle.  I would suggest having Celeb being defaulted to guard Borric.  That will have the pup automatically following Borric inside and attacking anyone that gets near while the fighter wades into their midst.  Being Zelena's prop, I, of course, would need her agreement on this.


----------



## jkason (May 2, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

[sblock=ooc]Yeah, I think I unintentionally pushed the action before buffs were done with the way I posted Nathan's summons. My bad. 

If it's possible to have Nathan Mage Armor Syl prior to the door opening, I'd appreciate it, but totally understandable if you don't want to, given that we've already done a fair amount of time-bending. Glitterdust would have helped pull down Reflex saves vs. Syl's possible fireball, but I don't think it's essential to the plan in any way, and I'd rather Syl stay standing, so I'm totally fine with Nathan's round 1 standard being the mage armor instead. 

I've deducted the charge in either case.

I think Nathan may have a round or two left on his Vanish, but again, if it's less headache-inducing to assume it's already faded, I'm fine with it. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour), Vanish (5 rounds total)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 5/5

Wand Charges: 43/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 2, 2012)

Kremuur's thugs turn their attention towards the gate when it opens and Borric steps inside.  The two nearest the silo begin muttering between themselves when they notice their fellow guard has collapsed.

Zelena casts an additional protection upon herself and looks to be ready.  As previously instructed Celebfedhiin stands ready to guard the gate.

Kremuur's gaze narrows as he studies the stranger at his gate but he doesn't yet make a response to Borric's inquiry.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round One






[sblock=Map/Combat Info]




        *GM:*  Sorry, the time for pre-combat preparations has passed.  We are now in combat round accounting and your actions should fall within that framework.  I'll continue with Zelena's planned action for Celebfedhiin until she changes it.  Nathan's _Vanish_ will last through Round One.  Nathan could have used the wand of _Mage Armor_ on Sylvain while Zelena was doing her rounds of spell prep but the way Gerald had Sylvain perform his rounds of action and _then_ ask for a charge I'm going to say he doesn't have it yet.  Sorry. (Although next time maybe you should take it when Nathan offers, Gerald )

jkason, I don't think you rushed the action.  The market scene plus the mish-mash of preparation, surprise round, and first round action statements made for a confusing jumble.  I'll know to more clearly delineate the time frame and separate those things out a bit more in the future.  Sorry if that has caused you all problems but I think it is better to push on from here rather than to allow retroactive action.     

Borric:  63/63 hp remaining;
Nathan:  32/32 hp remaining
Sylvain:  50/50 hp remaining
-Waltor:  25/25 hp remaining
Zelena:  42/42 hp remaining
-Celebfedhiin:  18/18 hp remaining

Conditions:
Party:
--Bless (28/30): +1 to attack & save vs. fear
--Longstrider (Zelena)
--Protection from Evil (Zelena) (30/30): +2 deflection to AC, +2 saves
--Mage Armor (Nathan)
Abilities Used:

Bad Guys:
Kremuur - uninjured
Vanner - uninjured
Thug 1 - uninjured
Thug 2 - uninjured
Thug 3 - uninjured; asleep[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round One


----------



## Gerald007 (May 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


That's fine, DM.







Syl steps into the open, getting a clear view at the lizardman and his guards before beginning his casting of his spell. A small speck of flame launches from his empty hand, gradually increasing in size, until it explodes, catching the lizard and at least a couple of his guards in the heat.









*OOC:*


Move action-H 13, Standard action-cast Fireball Dc Ref 18 for half centered at square I 7, Free action-none.








Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing








*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hand (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## jkason (May 2, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

As the flame explodes in the compound, Nathan takes advantage of the distraction and his soon-to-end invisibility to cross to the other side of Syl, grabbing out his wand from his belt as he moves.

"Sorry 'bout that, Syl," comes the disembodied voice. "Some extra protection coming right up."

Syl hears a short utterance and feels a tiny tap on his right shoulder, then the air about him wavers momentarily.

[sblock=Actions]*Move:* to I14, drawing wand as part of movement.
*Standard:* Use Wand of Mage Armor on Sylvain (I already deducted the charge last post)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour), Vanish (1/5 rounds remaining)
*In Hand:* Wand of Mage Armor

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 5/5

Wand Charges: 43/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 3, 2012)

Having slipped into the compound behind Borric and cast his _fireball_ spell, Sylvain sees the fire spread out to engulf Kremuur, all three of his nearest thugs, lick at the structures behind the thugs and burst out reaching almost to Borric.   

With Nathan's boost of protective magics, Sylvain feels just a bit safer...









*OOC:*


Combat: Round One






[sblock=Map/Combat Info]




Borric:  63/63 hp remaining;
Nathan:  32/32 hp remaining
Sylvain:  50/50 hp remaining
-Waltor:  25/25 hp remaining
Zelena:  42/42 hp remaining
-Celebfedhiin:  18/18 hp remaining

Conditions:
Party:
--Bless (28/30): +1 to attack & save vs. fear
--Longstrider (Zelena)
--Protection from Evil (Zelena) (30/30): +2 deflection to AC, +2 saves
--Mage Armor (Nathan, Sylvain)
Abilities Used:

Bad Guys:
Kremuur - 19 dmg; lightly injured
Vanner - 19 dmg; severely injured
Thug 1 - 9 dmg; seriously injured
Thug 2 - 9 dmg; seriously injured
Thug 3 - uninjured; asleep[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Zelena and Borric up for Round One


----------



## Songdragon (May 3, 2012)

The gnomish woman quickly follows the fireball into the compound. With her greater speed she is up on Vanner and swinging her axe into the man before he has time to act.

(( Move to F-9, Attack with Battle Axe 1d20+7=18 to hit... for 1d6+1=7 points of damage. ))

Celebfedhiin takes up her position at the front gate as planned.

(( Move to G-13 ))


[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:*Longstider (3 hours), Bless (29 rounds), Vanish (2 rounds)
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* none
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Command, Protection from Evil, Longstrider (d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Silence, Remove Paralysis (d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 4 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 6 of 6 rounds remaining; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 3, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric moves straight after the lizard lying down on the rock, the head of his flail whirling over his head, "Let me show why you should hire me."

He slams the head of the flail off the lizardfolk's shoulder for a light wound.
[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Move Action:* Charge to H7 
*Standard Action:* Attack Kremuur; Flail (Charge, Bless) (1d20+15=25,  1d8+8=9)
AoO if applicable when he stands up: Flail (AoO, Bless) (1d20+13=18,  1d8+8=13)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch) -2 AC Charge
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO),  -2 AC Charge, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Spiked Gauntlet/+1 Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (May 3, 2012)

Zelena is normally quicker on her feet than most other gnomes and now, enhanced by her magics, could probably give Celebfedhiin a good run.  After darting into the compound and attacking Vanner, she watches as the thug collapses to the ground.  Vanner stares at the sky blinking rapidly a brief moment before his eyes roll back in his head and he falls unconscious.

Borric's attack flails the thick hide of the reclining lizardfolk but does less damage than he expected it to do.  And when Kremuur surges to his feet Borric takes advantage of the momentary distraction provided by the action to strike again.  The warrior is certain of his attack, certain he's made good a second time against their unprepared enemy and yet, a shimmer in the air so faint Borric isn't sure he actually saw it or if he imagined it deflects the blow by a hair's breadth.

Kremuur is tall, thickly built and his dark-scaled, scarred hide seems denser than that of other lizardfolk the group has seen.  Standing up on his basking rock makes him seem even more imposing, even without armor and weapons beyond what is natural to his race.  He hisses in a savage, reptilian display of anger and points towards Sylvain.

"Take their wizard!"  He sneers at Borric and takes a swipe at the fighter with one of his claws bringing forth a well of blood.  "You're Sekmun's crew.  Where is the spineless worm?  Sending foreigners to do his dirty work, I see."

The two thugs race towards Sylvain.  The first thug, unluckily for him, takes no note of Borric's reach and Borric lashes out catching him with a brutal strike with the flail.  A spray of blood and the thug falls to the ground.

The second thug's charge puts him right up in Sylvain's face but his attack is poorly executed and small-bladed sword misses the witch.  When Nathan fades into view becoming more substantially visible as his spell wears off the thug lets loose a short curse in his surprise and dismay.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round Two






[sblock=Map/Combat Info]




        *GM:*  Noticed Borric has Combat Reflexes so I took the liberty of assuming he would take advantage of the AoO presented...     

Borric:  54/63 hp remaining; 9 damage
Nathan:  32/32 hp remaining
Sylvain:  50/50 hp remaining
-Waltor:  25/25 hp remaining
Zelena:  42/42 hp remaining
-Celebfedhiin:  18/18 hp remaining

Conditions:
Party:
--Bless (28/30): +1 to attack & save vs. fear
--Longstrider (Zelena)
--Protection from Evil (Zelena) (30/30): +2 deflection to AC, +2 saves
--Mage Armor (Nathan, Sylvain)
Abilities Used:

Bad Guys:
Kremuur - 28 dmg; moderately injured
Vanner - 27 dmg; mortally wounded; unconscious & dying
Thug 1 - 24 dmg; mortally wounded; unconscious & dying
Thug 2 - 9 dmg; seriously injured
Thug 3 - uninjured; asleep[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round Two


----------



## Songdragon (May 3, 2012)

Zelena nods at the nasty work that had to be done. She starts to sing an inspiring battle ballad and then moves moves to aid Borric by putting herself on the opposite side of the lizard. 

((Inspire Courage +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls.

And move to F-5 via E-8 -> E-7 -> E-6 -> E-5 -> F-5  ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:*Longstider (3 hours), Bless (27 rounds), Protection from Evil (28 rounds), Inspire Courage (round 1)
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* none
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Command, Protection from Evil, Longstrider (d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Silence, Remove Paralysis (d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 4 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 6 of 6 rounds remaining; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 3, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan smirks as the Thug is taken by surprise at his appearance. He drops his wand with fake shock.

"Oh, goodness. Did you miss me before? Must be something in your eye," he says glibly. "There does seem to be an awful lot of dust 'round, doesn't there, boys?" The last few words Nathan addresses to the air, from which materializes a large mote which zips behind the thug, then bursts into a field of glittering dust, settling down on the thug as the sorcerer swings wide to flank him with Sylvain.

[sblock=Actions]*Free:* Drop Wand
*Standard:* Glitterdust, centered on intersection of J&K, 10&11 (or wherever catches the thug but not Sylvain in the spread.  DC 18 Will save or blinded.

*Move:* Nathan should have enough movement to swing out of melee range and end at J11 (J14, K14, K13, K12, J11). Draw sickle as part of movement.  This assumes that Glitterdust settles during the standard action. If you rule it takes Nathan's full turn (i.e., he'd have to make a save against his own spell), just have him move 30' to the east.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour), Wand dropped at I14, Glitterdust (5/5 rounds)
*In Hand:* Sickle

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 4/5

Wand Charges: 43/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (May 5, 2012)

Syl steps back, out of range of the thug, and cast a spell at him, trying to take another target out of the fight.









*OOC:*


Move- G 14, Standard- Cast Hold Person, Free-None.  DC 18 Will







Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing






*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hand (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 5, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Things are evolving pretty much as Borric expected.  The softening up of the lizard's men did not take much and he is unconcerned about his companions being able to take care of the last one standing and the sleeping one.

The fighter does what he always does, heads straight at the most dangerous opponent he can reach and introduces the blighter to 'mageslayer'.

Whirling the flail around, Borric makes a play for the lizard's ankle to sweep Kremuur back off his feet to start bashing him again.

"I am here to get back my gems you had some gutter snipe steal from me, ya fookin' bastard."

The fighter is whipping the flail around fast, pressing the attack.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Move Action:* N/a 
*Full Attack** Action:* Attack Kremuur; Flail Trip (Bless/Inspire Courage) (1d20+19=21) - Jeez  I assume that is not good enough;
2nd Flail Trip (Bless/Inspire Courage) (1d20+14=28) - Assuming that one is good enough & Automatic AoO: 1st AoO (Bless/Inspire Courage) (1d20+15=17,  1d8+9=16) - another 2 
*AoOs:* If he stands up again; 2nd AoO (Bless/Inspire Courage) (1d20+15=29,  1d8+9=12)

If things are not as I predict, go ahead and adjust for me. If his target is not knocked prone, then 5ft step back to I8[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Inspire Courage (+1 Att/Dmg), Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Spiked Gauntlet/+1 Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (May 5, 2012)

(( It would appear that there is a Flank (Unless he's too high up, GE?), did you count that PM? ))


----------



## perrinmiller (May 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


No, I did not count flanking. Missed that.


----------



## GlassEye (May 6, 2012)

Zelena's beautiful voice echoes in the compound inspiring her traveling companions as she moves to the other side of Kremuur's basking rock to aid Borric by distracting the lizardfolk criminal.

Nathan's glitterdust settles over the thug that faces him and Sylvain.  The thug shrieks and paws at his eyes with one hand while swinging his sword back and forth in an attempt to keep attackers at bay while he is incapacitated.  His movement stops when Sylvain's spell affects him holding him immobile.

Borric's first attack is again deflected by whatever sort of magical shielding that the lizardfolk bears but on the second Borric's flail wraps around Kremmur's legs and pulls them out from under him.  Kremuur lands flat on his back and Borric's training allows him to take advantage of the lizardfolk's exposed position but at the last second Kremuur twists to the side and the attack misses.

Kremuur doesn't attempt to regain his feet.  Instead he lashes out at Borric swiping unsuccessfully with both of his claws but managing to chomp down on Borric's leg and tear a bit of flesh away.  Kremuur's tail, unusually long and flexible for any lizardfolk that any in the group have seen before, whips out at Zelena but the attack is poorly aimed and also misses.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round Three






[sblock=Map/Combat Info]




        *GM:*  FYI, I took flanking into account, adding it to the shown rolls.     

Borric:  43/63 hp remaining; 11 damage
Nathan:  32/32 hp remaining
Sylvain:  50/50 hp remaining
-Waltor:  25/25 hp remaining
Zelena:  42/42 hp remaining
-Celebfedhiin:  18/18 hp remaining

Conditions:
Party:
--Bless (27/30): +1 to attack & save vs. fear
--Longstrider (Zelena)
--Protection from Evil (Zelena) (28/30): +2 deflection to AC, +2 saves
--Mage Armor (Nathan, Sylvain)
Abilities Used:

Bad Guys:
Kremuur - 28 dmg; moderately injured; prone (current AC 20)
Vanner - 28 dmg; mortally wounded; unconscious & dying
Thug 1 - 24 dmg; mortally wounded; unconscious & stable
Thug 2 - 9 dmg; seriously injured; blind; held
Thug 3 - uninjured; asleep[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round Three


----------



## Songdragon (May 6, 2012)

The gnomish woman's voice continues to rings out true as she brings down her battle axe on the lizard now lying upon his basking stone like a animal served up on the chopping block. As her swing slices into that waggling tail she nods at Borric to go for the 'kill'.

((Free Action to maintain Inspire, Started Action to Attack 1d20+6+2=24 for 1d6+1+1=6 damage ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:*Longstider (3 hours), Bless (27 rounds), Protection from Evil (27 rounds), Inspire Courage (round 2)
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* battle axe +1 and sheild
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Command, Protection from Evil, Longstrider (d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Silence, Remove Paralysis (d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 4 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 4 of 6 rounds remaining; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 6, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

With the lizard staying down, flanked by him and Zelena, Borric stands his ground and continues bashing away.

"You gonna give up yet, guano brains?"

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Move Action:* N/a 
*Full Attack** Action:* Attack Kremuur; 1st Flail (Bless/Inspire Courage) (1d20+21=26,  1d8+9=11) & 2nd Flail (Bless/Inspire Courage) (1d20+16=25,  1d8+9=12) 
*AoOs:* If he stands up again;
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 43 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Inspire Courage (+1 Att/Dmg), Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Spiked Gauntlet/+1 Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (May 7, 2012)

Pleased that the fight was going well so far, Syl moved toward the warrior and the gnome, checking their progress. "Finish him if he breaks free, Nate, I'm going to go help the others with our lizard friend."

Syl moves forward and takes in the situation. If the others, have taken down the lizard, Syl will save his spells. If it looks like the lizard still has plenty of fight, he will throw a slumber hex at the lizard man.









*OOC:*


Move action to G 10, Standard--maybe none or Slumber hex (DC 18 Wil), Free-talk to Nate.







Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing








*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18)^, Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18)^, Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber on one guard--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 7, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach.*

Nathan nods to Syl's request, staying put.

"How about first we get this nasty pointy thing out of the way?" Nathan says, knocking the paralyzed thug's blade from his hands. "Then you just stay still, and I won't have to use my own nasty blade-y thing and we'll all get out of this in one piece."

[sblock=ooc]Hold Person = Paralyzed = 0 Dex and Str.  That means the CMD of the thug = 10 - 10 + BAB + misc ... so probably not even 10 (I hope): 

Disarm (1d20+2=12)

Pretty sure that succeeds on the Disarm, then. If Nathan can kick the blade away with his Move action, that's fine. He wants to be in a position to AoO, so he wouldn't go anywhere, himself.[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour), Wand dropped at I14, Glitterdust (5/5 rounds)
*In Hand:* Sickle

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 4/5

Wand Charges: 43/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 7, 2012)

Zelena's encouragement continues to inspire her companions and her attack does serious damage to Kremuur's tail.

Borric's attacks are relentless and rip past armor, natural and magical, to open bloody wounds.  Kremuur growls in wordless pain and anger but doesn't yet seem inclined to surrender.

Since Kremuur still has fight within him Sylvain uses a hex upon the lizardfolk.  The hex has no effect as Kremuur continues to scrabble against his attackers.

Nathan easily disarms the held thug and kicks the sword a good distance away.

Kremuur continues his attacks but changes his tactics and instead focuses all of his attacks on the more lightly armored gnome rather than the big warrior giving him a beating.  The change doesn't serve him well, however: his claws and bite all miss but he does manage to whip Zelena with his bloody tail.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round Four






[sblock=Map/Combat Info]
Note: the only new movement this round was Sylvain to G10.  I'll update the map next post if necessary.




        *GM:*  Perrin, not that it makes a difference in the result, but I think you used your trip to hit modifier in place of your regular flail attack modifier on your rolls.     

Borric:  43/63 hp remaining
Nathan:  32/32 hp remaining
Sylvain:  50/50 hp remaining
-Waltor:  25/25 hp remaining
Zelena:  29/42 hp remaining; 13 damage
-Celebfedhiin:  18/18 hp remaining

Conditions:
Party:
--Bless (26/30): +1 to attack & save vs. fear
--Longstrider (Zelena)
--Protection from Evil (Zelena) (27/30): +2 deflection to AC, +2 saves
--Mage Armor (Nathan, Sylvain)
Abilities Used:

Bad Guys:
Kremuur - 57 dmg; moderately injured; prone (current AC 20)
Vanner - 29 dmg; mortally wounded; unconscious & dying
Thug 1 - 24 dmg; mortally wounded; unconscious & stable
Thug 2 - 9 dmg; seriously injured; blind; held; disarmed
Thug 3 - uninjured; asleep[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round Four


----------



## Songdragon (May 7, 2012)

The gnome smiles at the grey scaled lizardman as she continues to sing... And as the battle ballad reaches a crescendo she presents her holy symbol, a small silver crescent moon and channels energy healing her allies as she chooses not to heal the lizard and two of the closest baddies...

(( Free action: Continue to Inspire Courage, Standard Action: Channel Energy 2d6=2 (well that sucked)... ))


[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:*Longstider (3 hours), Bless (25 rounds), Protection from Evil (26 rounds), Inspire Courage (round 3)
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 31 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* battle axe +1 and sheild
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Command, Protection from Evil, Longstrider (d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Silence, Remove Paralysis (d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 4 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 3 of 6 rounds remaining; *Channeling:* 4 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 8, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Seeing the blighter turn and try after the wee lass, Borric snarls, "Ya ain't had enough yet?  Well, you better not ignore me, ya dumb arse."

With one over hand slam of the flail's head after another, the fighter bashes mageslayer down on the prone lizard twice more with sickening crunches.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Move Action:* N/a 
*Full Attack** Action:* Attack Kremuur; Flail 1st Attack (Bless/Inspire Courage) (1d20+17=30,  1d8+9=12) & Flail 2nd Attack (Bless/Inspire Courage) (1d20+12=23,  1d8+9=15)
*AoO:* If he provokes; Flail AoO (Bless/Inspire Courage) (1d20+17=31,  1d8+9=17)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 45 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Inspire Courage (+1 Att/Dmg), Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Spiked Gauntlet/+1 Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (May 8, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Ouch," Nathan says with a visible wince as Borric continues to bash the lizard.

"Between you and me, even if you do break Syl's little freeze and your vision clears, you might not want to move. When Borric gets the blood rage, well, it's best not to draw his attention, if you gather my meaning."

[sblock=ooc]He probably didn't make the Intimidate to demoralize check, but doesn't hurt, and if he did the poor sap takes a -2 on his saves against the two ongoing effects, so seems worth it:

Intimidate check (1d20+13=15)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour), Wand dropped at I14, Glitterdust (5/5 rounds)
*In Hand:* Sickle

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 4/5

Wand Charges: 43/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 8, 2012)

Borric's relentless battering has beaten the resistance from the lizardfolk.  Tension flows from Kremuur's body and lies helpless upon his basking rock.  He spits blood before speaking.

"Enough!  I surrender!  I'll get you your gems."

The thugs near Nathan continue to snore quietly and stand rigidly immobile.

Celebfedhiin begins to bark loudly for few brief seconds before she falls silent and gives a single, hesitant wag of her tail.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round Four






[sblock=Map/Combat Info]
Note: the only new movement this round was Sylvain to G10.  I'll update the map next post if necessary.




Borric:  45/63 hp remaining; 2 healing
Nathan:  32/32 hp remaining
Sylvain:  50/50 hp remaining
-Waltor:  25/25 hp remaining
Zelena:  31/42 hp remaining; 2 healing
-Celebfedhiin:  18/18 hp remaining

Conditions:
Party:
--Bless (26/30): +1 to attack & save vs. fear
--Longstrider (Zelena)
--Protection from Evil (Zelena) (27/30): +2 deflection to AC, +2 saves
--Mage Armor (Nathan, Sylvain)
Abilities Used:

Bad Guys:
Kremuur - 84 dmg; seriously injured; prone (current AC 20)
Vanner - 29 dmg; mortally wounded; unconscious & dying
Thug 1 - 24 dmg; mortally wounded; unconscious & stable
Thug 2 - 9 dmg; seriously injured; blind; held; disarmed
Thug 3 - uninjured; asleep[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Sylvain is up for Round Four though Kremuur has surrendered.  If you choose to finish him off then we can move to Round Five after Sylvain's action.


----------



## Gerald007 (May 9, 2012)

"I don't kill creatures that have surrendered.  But, just a warning, lizard, if any harm falls on the head of the grippli or his family, we will be back, and burn this entire compound to the ground.  You made a wise decision in giving up, you know.  Borric would have loved to finish bashing your head in..."









*OOC:*


Syl will just issue his warning, and not take any direct actions this round.







Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing









*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18)^, Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18)^, Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber on one guard--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 9, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Holding his flail ready to bash in the lizardman's skull, Borric says in a low deadly voice, "This is going to cost you more than just my gems, ya bastard. We are shutting you down permanently, so go on... twitch the wrong way and we end you now."

"Slowly put your hands behind your back while lying face down with your tail tucked underneath your body."

Since Kremuur wasn't using any weapons, the fighter cannot disarm him completely, so he stands ready to finish him off if he so much as breathes funny.

"Get out some rope and tie up those other blighters and then this one."

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Move Action:* N/a 
*Full Attack** Action:* Ready Attack Kremuur[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 45 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Inspire Courage (+1 Att/Dmg), Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Spiked Gauntlet/+1 Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (May 9, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Are we in combat rounds still? There was mention of a Round Five, but I'm not sure if that was only if we tried killing Kremuur or not. Holding off posting for Nathan until I'm sure he can act. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 9, 2012)

*GM:*  Mention of Round 5 was only if you all chose to press the attack.  Since you've accepted Kremuur surrender we are no longer on combat timing and you are all free to act, uhm... freely.


----------



## Songdragon (May 9, 2012)

With combat over the gnome first stops her Inpsire, but just has to finish off the ballad. (Perform 1d20+10=26) After which she calls up her divine gifts and casts detect magic... She looks over the lizard first and points out any magics on his person before moving to the Vanner character and doing the same.

While she transitions from one being to the others she calls over to Syl, "What was Celebfedhiin barking about a moment ago?"

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:*Longstider (3 hours), Bless (27 rounds), Protection from Evil (27 rounds), Inspire Courage (round 2)
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* battle axe +1 and sheild
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Command, Protection from Evil, Longstrider (d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Silence, Remove Paralysis (d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 4 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 4 of 6 rounds remaining; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (May 9, 2012)

"I'm not exactly sure, Zelena.  He acted weird, but I didn't see anything.  I hope someone wasn't invisible and sneaked out."


Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing










*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18)^, Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18)^, Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber on lizard man and one guard--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## jkason (May 9, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan bites his lip as Syl mentions the grippli family, but says nothing in earshot of Kremmur. 

"I don't have any rope on me," Nathan says from his position guarding the held and blinded thug. "Though between Syl and I we can probably roast this one if he moves," he says with a conspiratorial wink to the witch. "Just in case, take a load off, muscles, you look tired."

The sorcerer sweeps the paralyzed thug's feet out from under him with the help of his sickle, though he cringes a bit as the poor sod thumps to the ground. 

"If someone did sneak in, he'd have to be pretty svelt, slipping between you and Celebfedhiin," Nathan offers to Syl. "There's not anyone coming this way that you can see from there, is there?"

[sblock=ooc]If he's still held & blinded, should be an easy trip (with a trip weapon, even  ) :

Trip vs. Held/Blinded thug (1d20+2=16)

Then stand ready with AoO / readied attacks if he doesn't stay down when the spells fade until rope and someone with reasonable Combat Maneuver stats is around to tie him up.  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour), Wand dropped at I14, Glitterdust (5/5 rounds)
*In Hand:* Sickle

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 4/5

Wand Charges: 43/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 10, 2012)

Kremuur readily complies with Borric's orders to lie on his tail on his stomach and present his hands behind his back.

Zelena's examinations determine that Kremuur has a pair of faint magical auras around his person: conjuration and abjuration.  Neither emanate from an item, however, and so must be from spells cast upon his person.  Other than those auras, Kremuur does not and does not possess anything that radiates an aura of magic.  Vanner bears no magical radiations at all.  His gear, like that of the other minor thugs, all appears rather mundane and probably not worth the time to loot and try to sell, especially considering that if you wish to avoid trouble with returning thugs you need to wrap things up quickly.

Zelena also discovers that Vanner has died from his wounds.  The other wounded thug seems to be stable and will likely survive.  Soft snores continue to sound from the sleeping thug and Nathan easily knocks the held and blinded thug to the ground where he'll be less of a threat when he regains his sight and mobility.

From just outside the compound you hear the familiar voice of Sekmun, "Down, Celebfedhiin!  Down!"  Though the hound is no longer barking she also isn't disobeying the orders that Zelena gave her though she does seem a bit uncertain if those orders include the lizardfolk at the gate.


----------



## Songdragon (May 10, 2012)

She calls to the hound, "Celebfedhiin, down."

Zelena motions to the silo... "Goods were supposed to be there..." 

(( Is there any visible access to the building? ))


----------



## GlassEye (May 10, 2012)

The silo is a wooden structure the height of two men built up on stout logs to keep the grain from the dampness of the ground and any high water that might occur.  It is finished in what looks to be a mud plaster but it is in bad shape and the plaster is chipped in many places exposing the underlying wooden structure.  A steep stair, more like a ladder, ends about a foot below a short door that provides access to the interior of the silo.  The section between the topmost stair and the door is heavily worn and almost all of the plaster has been broken off.

With Celebfedhiin called back Sekmun steps into the compound and closes the gate.  Before doing so, however, you catch a glimpse of at least two other lizardfolk, likely the lizards that Sekmun was employing to load his watercraft, that stay outside the compound.  Sekmun's keen eyes take in the scene and his leathery lips curl back in a sneer or smile (it's hard to tell which) when he catches sight of the prostrate Kremuur.  He nods his approval.

[sblock=OOC]



Sorry for the crudity of the image.  Couldn't find anything online that exactly matched what I was imagining.  And I can't draw, especially with computer art programs.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (May 10, 2012)

Syl pulls Zelena to the side, out of earshot of the others.  "Something about your pup's reaction has bothered me.  What is the lizard man had a spellcaster accomplice, who has escaped.  I am worried, if this is the case, they might have headed straight toward Loab and the others for betraying him.  Maybe, before expolring too much, we might need to get to them and make sure there is nothing unexpected happening back at the inn.  Honestly, I could probably fly there very quickly and check on them, if you want."






Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing











*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18)^, Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18)^, Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber on lizard man and one guard--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (May 10, 2012)

She looks to Syl, "At first I thought it might have been Loab, sneaking about just to see how things went down... but with the wagging of her tail while she barked... she does know the lizardman's scent well enough. But there is always some good in caution. If you want to quickly check, feel free."

She looks to the silo and starts up (if no one else does) and just before she touches the door looks back down towards the prone lizzy, "There are no traps on this door or anything, right?"

((Do not worry about it GE... works well enough to understand. ))


----------



## Gerald007 (May 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


DM, how long would a quick trip back to the lillypad take Syl using his Fly hex?












Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing












*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18)^, Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18)^, Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber on lizard man and one guard--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 10, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric keeps watch closely on Kremuur and asks Sekmun, "You decided to join us, huh?  I take it you are planning to keep this trash permanently out of business."

With Sekmun to help, he has rope in his pack to tie up their prisoners.

"I am not too worried about reinforcements if we control the gate. A bit of healing and I am good as new."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 45 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Inspire Courage (+1 Att/Dmg), Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Spiked Gauntlet/+1 Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (May 10, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Sekmun," Nathan says with a cautious wave and nod. "See you decided to take a stroll before you head off?" 

The sorcerer listens to the air a moment, then shrugs to Borric. "Afraid my little friends are being judgmental again, so I can't help with the healing. Think that'll have to come from a bottle or Zelena."

Nathan stays in position until Borric has the captives all securely bound, then ranges closer to the silo. 

"I'm not sure how much we can trust him to tell us if it is trapped," Nathan offers as Zelena asks the question. He glances back to Sekmun again. "Don't suppose you know any family secrets in that regard?"

[sblock=ooc]Not entirely sure on the timeline, here, but had multiple responses to give so I sort of picked an order and ran with it. 

Borric is Neutral, so Nathan's Heavenly Fire ability can't provide him any healing. [/sblock] 

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour), Wand dropped at I14, Glitterdust (5/5 rounds)
*In Hand:* Sickle

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 4/5

Wand Charges: 43/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 10, 2012)

It was probably the arrival of Sekmun and his cronies that set Celebfedhiin to barking, as Zelena suggested might be the case, but Sylvain thinks he could fly to the inn and back in less than five minutes, not counting the time it takes to check on the grippli family.  Never hurts to be safe, after all.

Kremuur shoots a glance at Sekmun then back to Zelena and spits a bloody mass onto the ground.  "He's going to kill me when you all leave, you know?  Give me the chance to get away from _him_ and I'll let you in on the secret.  Otherwise, I've got nothing left to lose."

Sekmun feigns innocence.  "Kill you?"  He shakes his head then answers Borric and Nathan's questions as he helps the fighter tie up Kremuur.  "Just a bit of family business we need to straighten out, he and I.  Figured it was best handled sooner rather than later.  And the location of that compartment, and if it is trapped or not, is Kremuur's secret.  I know it exists but beyond that..."  He shrugs.


----------



## jkason (May 10, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan sighs. "Ah, the joys of family disputes," he says. "Makes me miss my grandfather. Then I remember the bruises and I get over the nostalgia," he says.*

"I was thinking it would probably have more essential uses, but if we need it, I picked up a scroll that would let me get a glimpse in Kremuur's head," the sorcerer adds.

[sblock=*Secret Message to party members, DC 23 Sense Motive for lizardfolk and thugs]Taking 10 (for 23) on the Bluff check to send a secret message with that first paragraph. Translates more or less to "Didn't we sign on with Aldino to avoid being caught in the middle of an internal fight when we didn't know which side to choose? This may not end well for us."[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]See above for the Bluff action. Regular translation of the second bit: Nathan has a scroll of Detect Thoughts. Not sure how strong Kremuur's Will save is, but if we want to take a shot, he's game.[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour), Wand dropped at I14, Glitterdust (5/5 rounds)
*In Hand:* Sickle

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 4/5

Wand Charges: 43/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (May 10, 2012)

While the others resolved the interrogation, Syl decides he has to run back to the Lillypad.   "Ive got to go check onthem, its driving me crazy.  Keep at this.  I should be back in 15 minutes or so.  Let's go Waltor...this is going to be fun. Zelena, you can fill the others in."

With that being said, the witch makes sure Waltor was securely strapped in, and said a strange phrase, and slowly raised off the ground, in flight.  He headed over the fence, back in the direction of the Lillypad.

Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing












*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18)^, Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18)^, Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber on lizard man and one guard--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (May 11, 2012)

The gnome nods to Syl..."I understand... Ral's blessings my friend that you find all well."

She then turns back to the prone lizard... "Hey... I am not getting in the middle of your family squabble. We did not do this for Sekmun... it was merely an added bonus that he seemed to approve. We are in here for what is our... and perhaps a little compensation for our troubles after what you and your band of misfits have done to some of the good folk in this town." 

She gnome puts her hands on her hips and says in her sweet sounding voice, "Now you help us out... and I 'might' be willing to make a plea on your behalf so you can keep your scaley hide... although I was looking for some new boots..." She flshes a wry grin. 

"We do not work for Sekmun in this matter... and if if we let you up, I am sure he could take you down in your condition with little trouble. So letting you up and the like, would accomplish little save your dignity... which I could care less for right now anyhow."

After letting her statements sink it... "So... what's going to be? help me, and I help you? Or let your kin do whatever he is going to do and I look about this place? It is only a matter of time we find anything anyhow. As you can already tell by your presentiment, we can be rather resourceful." The short woman looks down at Kremuur awaiting an answer.

(( Diplomacy 1d20+11=21 ))


----------



## perrinmiller (May 11, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric snarls down at Kremuur, "I don't think this is just a family squabble. This fook is an extortionist, while Sekmun is a business man we have dealt with honorably."

"This is me being diplomatic.  Tell us what we want to know and you can keep your life. As for staying in business, that is another story."

The fighter is not too concerned about the what might happen between the two lizards, but any organized crime boss that gets taken out, usually leaves a hole to be filled by some other ambitious gangster.

"Money is power.  We take all of Kremuur's and he is done for. I am not very comfortable leaving enemies alive behind us either."

Aid Another (1d20-1=8)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 45 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Inspire Courage (+1 Att/Dmg), Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Spiked Gauntlet/+1 Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (May 11, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"It's a point well-made," Nathan offers in support of Zelena's efforts. "We're just passing through, and had actually just left your kin's employ. We'd not have sought out either of you if you'd not violated us. You brought this on yourself, and it's in your power to get out of this. Hopefully this time you make a better choice than the one that brought us to your door."

[sblock=ooc]Diplomacy Aid (1d20+8=17)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour), Wand dropped at I14, Glitterdust (?)
*In Hand:* Sickle

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 4/5

Wand Charges: 43/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 11, 2012)

Sekmun steps away from Kremuur as the group negotiates with his kinsman.  He leans against the wall of one of the small buildings in the compound and just watches.

Kremuur gives a curt nod and calls up to Zelena.  "From the bottom corner of the door count over three boards.  Sword-hand, not the other.  Yes.  The fourth board is rigged to activate the door of the compartment.  Not yet; first, reach under the silo at exactly the same place.  Slide your hand back.  Feel the bent nail?  Press the board just beyond it.  You should feel it click as it deactivates the trap."

Zelena follows his directions precisely.  She doesn't see exactly what Kremuur has described but does what he says with no nasty tricks.  As she finishes she is able to manipulate the secret door and open up the compartment.  Inside is a small pouch and a small, heavy iron box.  A quick peek and Zelena sees that the pouch contains the two gems she loaned Borric and a few others as well.  The iron box is full of coin.

[sblock=OOC]Defeating Kremuur and navigating the trap: 3,200 xp & 3,900 gp *(800 xp & 975 gp each)* plus retrieval of the two stolen gems.

This is enough to put Zelena at level 6.  (And Nathan isn't too far off.)  I'll get the awards updated in the first post asap.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (May 11, 2012)

The gnomish woman takes out the goodies after retreiving the gemstones she leant to Borric, which she returns to him with a toss.

After bringing down the rest she looks over to Sekmun with a smile. "I suppose it is my turn to keep my end of the bargain I made with," she nods her head to Kremuur, "him."

She pauses a moment to consider and then starts, "Sekmun, as you see your kin here on the ground, defeated utterly, which I am sure it worth every moment you see him so... and the fact that he ha did submit himself willingly after such a grand pummeling... " The gnomish woman is laying it on thick, "And is thus humiliated, his henchmen, dead or beaten... And with the only guarantee that I would plead in his behalf, cooperated in securing his ill-gotten gains to us, I humbly make a plea for his life. He deserves to live and perhaps he shall see the error of his ways and reform, help the good people of this town that he once terrorized so brutally." She shrugs at that, only half believing, if that, that such would ever occur. "Please Sekmum, spare him, show him mercy."

(( Diplomacy 1d20+12=15  eh... what cna you expect when your heart is not in it...  ))

(( Yeah! I knew it had to be close. Level 3 bard stuff  ))


----------



## perrinmiller (May 12, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric looks at Kremuur with contempt, "Well, he proved somewhat honorable, at least.  Dammit, I guess I need to ask that his life be spared  What about hauling him away in chains and shackle him to an oar on your bot, Sekmun?"

The fighter pockets the gems and has thoughts now straying to look for a trinket to purchase for the pretty barmaid to alleviate any insults that might be felt on her part.

Diplomacy (1d20-1=12)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 45 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Inspire Courage (+1 Att/Dmg), Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Spiked Gauntlet/+1 Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (May 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


This is probably out of timeline, so put this in whereever it goes, DM.







Still getting used to the feeling of flying, Syl sees the lillypad in the distance.  He draws closer and lands in the street beside the inn.  He quickly steps into the building making sure that the grippli family and Aldino were all safely accounted for.  

Assuming the group was safe, the witch quickly advises what had just happened with the lizard man thug.  Making sure,the group was safe, he turns to fly back to the others.

Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing












*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18)^, Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18)^, Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber on lizard man and one guard--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## jkason (May 14, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Yes ... yes, of course I'll do what I can!" Nathan whispers to the air testily. He turns to Sekmun and adds his voice to the others.

"I'm not a fan of killing anyone who's actually surrendered," Nathan says. "And while clearly Kremuur's tendencies toward goodwill were motivated by self-preservation, they're still there. And he's already seen how easily Borric trounced him this time around. Knowing Borric really, really hates having to teach someone the same lesson twice, well, perhaps your kin can keep his nose cleaner if not pristine with this little life lesson.

"Of course, he only gets to take advantage of life lessons if you leave him alive. It would be a shame to waste Borric's teachable moment; he's rarely so generous with someone he thinks has earned the edge of his blade."

[sblock=ooc]Diplomacy Aid (1d20+8=18)[/url][/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour), Wand dropped at I14, Glitterdust (?)
*In Hand:* Sickle

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 4/5

Wand Charges: 43/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 15, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Apologies for the delay.  A change in my work schedule this past weekend left me a bit short of time as I adjusted.  Also, in case you didn't see it in the AFK thread I'll be taking a short vacation the 18th thru the 23rd.  Looks like jkason will be gone a few days longer than that over roughly the same time.[/sblock]

Sylvain finds everything in order at the Lilypad.  Dorummn and his brood are all there entertaining Aldino and they all look up eager for news as Sylvain enters.  Hearing that everything has gone well they relax further.

---

Sekmun lets out a low rumbling sigh that sounds almost more like a growl.  But he nods his acquiescence.  "I should have known your sensibilities would not allow you to finish him off.  Well, most of you anyway."  He grins his lizardly grin at Borric.  "Very well; Kremuur survives this day."  Sekmun heads over to the gate where he pauses briefly.

It would seem that the group has accomplished what they came to do: retrieve their possessions, and in the process delivered a set-back to the local criminal scene.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 16, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric hold up a gauntlet encased hand to catch Sekmun's attention, "You ain't going to just leave him here to start back up again are you? The least you can do is take him into custody and put him to hard menial labor."

"Otherwise he will be extorting more money later in the day to start recovering his losses.  Then we got to start watching our backs when this bastard comes seeking revenge."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 45 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Inspire Courage (+1 Att/Dmg), Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Spiked Gauntlet/+1 Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (May 16, 2012)

Sekmun laughs with a deep rumble in his throat.

"You didn't like my solution and now you object when I won't take on your problems?"  He shakes his head.  "Chains and forced labor is not the Grayscale way.  His life is in your hands.  It stopped being my concern when you used your words to win his life; dispose of it however you please."

Kremuur sits placidly on the sunning stone eyes downcast as he awaits the outcome of the discussion.


----------



## Songdragon (May 16, 2012)

She looks to Borric... "You did ask for his surrender..." She shrugs... "I thought we were to finish him off, but if surrender is offered and accepted, then the killing of unarmed folk is not my way."

"Sooo..." she looks to Kremuur, "Not only did we defeat you... we saved your scaly hide too... What is all that worth to you? What would you want, realistically of course?" 


She lets her query sink in for a few moments as she continues, "I am quite able to spin some tales, sing a few songs, and let the word spread of how the feared Kremuur was beaten and saved by some lowly adventures... That would go over well in a place like this now, eh?" She flashes a smile.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 18, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric shrugs, "I guess I should be careful what I ask for, eh?"

"Alright, ya bastard." The brash fighter turns to Kremuur.

"My mistake that my companions did not want you executed by Sekmun.  Personally, I don't give a fook if he were to take you off in chains and kill ya later."

"Since you owe me your life, how do you plan to repay it?  We cannot have you going back to your shady endeavors, but if you can be a legitimate business... lizard, then perhaps you can operate within the law and give us a percentage as repayment, plus a flat retainer per month even you are not profitable."

"I can designate a personal representative to collect and keep an eye on things. Should you decide to go back to extortion or prey on innocents and the young an' impressionable, then we comeback here and finish the job properly."

"That don't work, then we haul you off to be imprisoned or enslaved somewhere so we don't have to worry about you ever again.  Pity I don't know some Northmen that need thralls to continually keep stirring the water well all year long to keep it from freezing over."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 45 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Inspire Courage (+1 Att/Dmg), Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Spiked Gauntlet/+1 Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (May 26, 2012)

Kremuur looks up from the rock where he is bound.  His gaze shifts from Borric to Zelena and back again and the lizardfolk seems confused.  "You are sparing me?"  He shakes his head quickly as if to dispel some unpleasant thought and doesn't question further his fortune in this matter but instead ponders the questions asked of him by the two adventurers.

"What do I want?  How do I repay you?  I'll toe whatever line you demand if it saves my life."

Sekmun, now at the gate and prepared to leave turns back and interrupts with a barking laugh.  "You can't trust his promises but it just now occurs to me, my friends, that I can save you some trouble and benefit myself if I take over here.  Yes, yes, I know what I just said but the possibilities in this situation hadn't quite revealed themselves to me yet.  I take over Kremuur's business with the men I have outside: I get a profitable new business venture and you all rest assured that Kremuur stays on his leash.  Don't worry, he'll live out the day and if he proves more useful than troublesome then he'll continue to live.  I gain a small profit, weaken a rival, and you all don't have to deal with nasty entanglements here and are free to continue on with your business with the old man.  Does that resolve your dilemma?"

Sekmun turns his attention to Zelena and graces her with his toothy smile.  "A few well-placed rumors would do wonders to solidify my position here... if this solution is satisfactory to you."





        *GM:*  Congrats, jkason.  Nathan's time xp pushed him to 6th level on May 25.  I'll update the xp table in the first post asap.


----------



## Songdragon (May 27, 2012)

She nods at Kremuur, "Yes, you are going to live. I suppose will will figure out something to do with you."

She turns to Sekmun, "I guess the question I have, is what exactly is, or was, Kremuur's business that you would be taking over? While you seem to be on the up and up, Kremuur was basically terrorizing people." The gnome asks the lizard man.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 27, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric gives Kremuur a hard look with no pity, "Behave and you shall live, I suppose. Your fate is up to you."

The brash fighter appears to be mostly satisfied with Sekmun's interjection on the solution.

"Sure, the solution will work for me.  I am assuming you have heard our objections to Kremuur's business practices and you are not planning to take up his extortion racket.  I am less touchy about such things as the lass here, though."

"Our small take on the percentage should be fair, and we can be kept informed of the situation."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 45 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Inspire Courage (+1 Att/Dmg), Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Spiked Gauntlet/+1 Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (May 28, 2012)

"Just be fair, Sekmun.  I've no problem with you taking over the family business. Make sure the Lillypad and the grippli are taken care of.  I've gotten kind of fond of those little froggies."

Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing












*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18)^, Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18)^, Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber on lizard man and one guard--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (May 28, 2012)

Sekmun turns from the gate and walks towards the group and the sunning stone.

"Oh, I'll be required to uproot a bit of Kremuur's business.  It'll take a bit of time and effort to untangle the legitimate from the criminal but it shall be done.  Now, if you'll excuse me, it seems you got what you came for and I have work to be done while Kremuur's organization is still unknowing of the change."

Over by the gate Celebfedhiin begins to growl softly and Sekmun points over to the large hound.

"And unless you intend to resume in my employment it would seem your time here is rapidly coming to an end."

You notice that Sekmun says nothing about Borric's mention of percentages.


----------



## jkason (May 28, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

[sblock=ooc]







GlassEye said:


> *GM:*  Congrats, jkason.  Nathan's time xp pushed him to 6th level on May 25.  I'll update the xp table in the first post asap.




Coolness.   I'm in the middle of trying to catch up on my backlog from the long vacay, but hopefully will be through that and Nathan's level up soon. Hello, third level spells. [/sblock]

Nathan found himself shrinking back from the ongoing discussion of Kremuur's disposition. He seemed to find himself incapable of picking a side, or else his personal invisible 'consciences' had him befuddled with their own extra-planar morality. Either way, when Sekmun finally agreed to take the lead and Zelena's dog began to growl, the sorcerer found his tongue finally loosened.

"I think our former employer's got the right of it. We got what we were after, and if we leave now, we're not stuck tangled up in the local mess of whatever 'business' this whole thing settles out to be. I say it's time to call it a day and get back to what we were after when this little distraction caught us up."
[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour), Wand dropped at I14, Glitterdust (?)
*In Hand:* Sickle

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 4/5

Wand Charges: 43/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (May 28, 2012)

"Agreed." the gnomish woman agrees. "Is there a back way out of this compound?"

If there is another exit, us it. If not, then get while the getting is good through the front door. Return to the Lilypad, via a long stroll at a cautious pace, just to be sure the commotion does not follow them and hinder the grippli.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 29, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric looks askance at his companions' willingness to just give up what is rightfully theirs.  But, without Zelena nor Nate to handle negotiating, there is not much he can do.

He grumbles at them before leaving Sekmun's presence, "Well, if you are so quick to give up our share of the business, can I have your shares of the spoils from this venture?"

"Hell, I was thinking the local overseer we selected, either the frogs or Rissa, could keep the percentage as their payment so we know that the lizard is going to stay on the straight and narrow."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 45 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Inspire Courage (+1 Att/Dmg), Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Spiked Gauntlet/+1 Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (May 29, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



perrinmiller said:


> He grumbles at them before leaving Sekmun's presence, "Well, if you are so quick to give up our share of the business, can I have your shares of the spoils from this venture?"




Nathan chuckles. "Always the jokes with you, Borric," he says with a wide smile. 



> "Hell, I was thinking the local overseer we selected, either the frogs or Rissa, could keep the percentage as their payment so we know that the lizard is going to stay on the straight and narrow."




Nathan raises an eyebrow. "Sekmun nearly slaughtered his own kin, and you want to hook poor Dorummn's horse to that bloodthirsty cart?" he says with a mix of surprise and concern. "I think he's probably got enough to worry about with Loab. And I'm not sure your barmaid would find trying to wrangle Sekmun any more of a reward than when we barged in the Trout and nearly started a barfight."

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 4
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour), Wand dropped at I14, Glitterdust (?)
*In Hand:* Sickle

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 32/32
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3* *Ref:* +4* *Will:* +5*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights,                       Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Magic Missle, Snapdragon Fireworks, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Glitterdust (DC 18), Resist Energy, Create Pit (DC 18). *Remaining:* 4/5

Wand Charges: 43/47

Heavenly Fire: 7/7 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (May 29, 2012)

Slapping Borric on the shoulder, Syl laughs.  "Let this one go, big guy.  I'm not sure I'd trust the gripplis to run things, and while Rissa is nice to look at, her business acumetn might leave something to be desired.  Besides, I don't want to have to worry about this...there is dwarven treature to be had, you know!  We need to collect Aldino and get to our business, now that we have Sekmun in charge here.  Sooner we get through finding this treasure, the sooner I can try to talk you all into exploring the h alfings and their elemental source of power back on the river.  Now that will be a party!"

Syl is ready to leave before any furthur guards or authorities show up.  "Let's get to it, boys and girls, if we are ready."


Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing













*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18)^, Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18)^, Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight--used, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber on lizard man and one guard--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (May 29, 2012)

She looks at Nathan, "Borric does not usually joke around like that."

She turns to Borric, "We have our spoils, and a little more." She motions to the goods they found. She then waves her arms to the compound they have left, "That was never ours to start off with. And really, you want some criminal operation and the headaches that would come with convincing that lizards to work for you? If you wanted some business to run, you would not be out adventuring, chasing after lost treasures and the like. We have your money returned, the grippli are safe, a criminal will not terrorize good people, and we are alive to tell the tale. It was a good day!" 

"Make it up to your woman Borric and tell her the lizard try to frame her. Enjoy the comforts, I suspect we will be on the road again soon." she says as she continues along the way to the Lilypad.


----------



## GlassEye (May 30, 2012)

With Vanner dead and Kremuur on Sekmun's tight leash Sylvain's worries over the grippli family are lessened and his enthusiasm to proceed on to their goal is infectious: Celebfedhiin bounds around Zelena constantly nudging her hand for scratchings.  Waltor, too, seems restless and scuttles up Sylvain's arm to his shoulder where he clatters his small pinchers and chatters in arachnoid commentary on the town.  Nathan's motes, however, invisibly follow the sorcerer in a sullen silence that speaks volumes about their opinion of recent events.

Leaving the compound the four travelers are able to make their way to the merchant that they visited earlier in the day and pick up the remainder of their purchases (and any new ones that their new-found wealth might garner).  By the time they finish with the merchant most of the day has been wasted in the resolving of this criminal incident.

As you all enter the Lilypad Aldino pushes his chair back from the table where he sits and totters to his feets.  He steadies himself with one hand on the table and he anxiously searches your faces.  Apparently he finds what he was looking for and he breaks out into a smile of greeting.

"Welcome back, friends!"  His eyes twinkle with mischief.  "You seem rather pleased, or at least not _fuming_, so I presume your possessions were retrieved to your satisfaction?  While you were dealing with that unpleasantness, which I'm sure the Mageslayer and your Wizardlinesses handled quiet effectively, Dorummn here was helping me with the location of our contact.  I am certain I can lead us there.  In the morning; it's rather too late now, I suspect."




-- = Aldino Galucci = --


----------



## jkason (May 30, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan sighs as he looks to the invisible motes. "Seriously, you'd all be pouting about killing a helpless soul if we'd chopped his head off, so don't go pretending I can win with you lot," he mutters to the unseen celestials.

The sorcerer holds his wand out as the party travels back to the shop, saying, "Say, Syl, the judgmental entourage--" here he gestures to the air around him--"have figured out how this stick does its trick. Actually, they're a bit puffed up about how much longer they can generate the same protection. Figure I'll sell this off and see if I can't find something else to help save my skin when the rocks start flying again. But I thought I'd see if you wanted to buy it first."

[sblock=ooc]I swapped out Snapdragon Fireworks for Mage Armor with Nathan's most recent level up, since he'll only have to cast twice a day to cover himself at this level (and SF, while fun, hasn't been all that effective). Figured if Syl wants the wand (645 gp with its current charges) or either of the two Mage Armor scrolls (25 gp each), I'd give him first crack.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 4/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Wand Charges: 43/47

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (May 30, 2012)

Syl had never gotten completely used to Nathan and his 'posse,' it seemed crazy to him. But hey, he was the one who spoke to a scorpion...

"I might buy those two scrolls, Nathan. But most of the time I seem to run in without even thinking about casting any defensive magic. Might do be a bit of good to have the option. I'd go ahead and sell that wand. I'd never use it enough time to make it profitable. I hope your friends are just as effective as your wand, though..."









*OOC:*


I'll buy the scrolls and take the 100 gp off my sheet, Nate.







Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing















*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18)^, Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18)^, Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight--used, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber on lizard man and one guard--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 31, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







Gerald007 said:


> I'll buy the scrolls and take the 100 gp off my sheet.




They're actually only 25 apiece, 50 gp total. I'll yank 'em off Nathan's sheet and update his gold, then make another Pearl visit either later tonight or tomorrow. If I can't find a Cloak +2, maybe a lesser rod of extend...[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 31, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric's only response to the assessment that he is joking is a raised eyebrow and a glare.  But, he grudgingly let's the matter drop and decides to take Zelena's advice.  "Well, you're a woman, so perhaps you are right about Rissa. I don't suppose you could wraggle those fingers and clean me up from battle and take care of these wounds before I go see her and accept my humble pie.  Please."

Once back at the inn, the fighter is content now that his new flail has been secured. Seeing the old geezer safe, is some comfort at least. "Aye, grandpa.  The morrow will be fine.  Tonight we can brag about putting a crime lord out of business.  Maybe I should add lizard stomper to my title... or maybe I should wait until we get back to Venza, lest I offend any locals."

 [sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 45 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Inspire Courage (+1 Att/Dmg), Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Spiked Gauntlet/+1 Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 2, 2012)

The gnome looks up at Borric and shrugs. She calls upon her arcane powers, casting her prestidigitation. The man's outfit is cleaned of any filth and seems that much brighter. All around he is clean once again and there is even a hint fresh woodsy smell about Borric now. "There you are."

She offers to clean anyone else up as well... After she is done she looks to Borric, "Might I suggest you bring the proprietor of the establishment a peace offering of some sort. I am sure if anyone knows what may appease the man it would be our host." She smiles at the grippli man.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 2, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric thanks the wee cleric, "Thanks, lass."

"Perhaps the stubborn bartender will be placated when we mention that it was all Kremuur's fault and we dealt with the problem for the community."

"Where's the little snipe Loab?  He owes us a big favor and he can repay it if he can fix my social troubles."

The brash fighter doesn't smile, but looks pointedly at the grippli man with some expectation of assistance.  It was these little frogs' fault afterall.

 [sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 45 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Mug of ale
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Jun 2, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan offers Zelena his thanks for the offer, though he has similar magics at his disposal. 

"I suppose we could always send Loab with your peace offering, Borric," Nathan says. "Then again, you'd miss out on the bar brawl if it didn't work." 

The sorcerer winks to their grippli host by way of reassurance. Then he stretches. 

"Whatever you're going to do, though, I'm exhausted. This ring I picked up is supposed to help, but I still feel like I could sleep for a week. Maybe we talk it out over dinner, then enjoy a good night's sleep on beds while they're still available?"

[sblock=ooc]Less-than-fruitful Pearl visit completed, so Nathan's stocked up for continuing[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 4/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 2, 2012)

There is a croaking gulp from the nearby table where Loab sits and he looks suitable chastised.  He smiles tentatively, more from nervousness than anything else it seems.  Before he can do anything else the three grippli children tumble from their bench and cluster around Borric's feet chiming out in a ragged chorus, "We'll do it!  We'll do it!"

Dorummn pulls the three away from Borric and herds them towards the kitchen.  "Hush now, tadpoles.  Your mother could use your help in the kitchen peeling Mustelidae eggs or some such, I'm sure."  He shoots a stern look in his wayward son's direction as he shuffles the other three out of the common room.

Loab slips from the chair he was sitting in and crosses over to stand in front of Borric.  Borric towers three times the height of the grippli youth but Loab stands there, though not confidently as evidenced by a tremor at the corners of his mouth.  He glances over towards his father; this is clearly something the older grippli expects.

Words spill out from Loab in a rush, "Master Hawkins, I know I've caused you a serious trouble and I'm sorry for it.  Really, I am.  I hope you can forgive me but I understand if you can't.  Uhmm... to help prove I mean it I'll go talk to Qebir and explain.  I'm sure he'll loosen up.  Maybe.  He's sweet on Rissa, you know, but she doesn't like him that way.  I'll talk to Rissa, too, if you think it'll help..."

Dorummn mercifully cuts in.  "That's enough, Loab.  Here's a bit of bacca leaf; Qebir favors it, you know.  And a bottle of wine for Rissa.  That should help smooth things over, Master Hawkins."  He pushes a bottle and a small package into Loab's hands.

Loab blinks a moment before realizing he can make his escape and, packages in hand, darts out of the inn.  Dorummn gives the group his best innkeeper smile and motions towards the recently vacated table.  "Seat yourselves!  Dinner will be served soon and in the meantime how about a bottle of wine?  I've a rare vintage, 'Eiswine', imported from the mountains south of here."

Dorummn produces a bottle and several small glasses and pours for everyone.  While Loab is gone Dorummn scurries back and forth between the common room and the kitchen bringing dishes to keep everyone busy in eating.  Eventually, near the end of the meal, Loab returns with a hesitant smile.

"Qebir won't give you trouble.  And Rissa was happy with the wine."


----------



## jkason (Jun 3, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan is more than happy to let the one-eyed grippli do the peacemaking back at the Trout while he sits down to enjoy a good meal and a bit of relaxation. As Loab returns and makes his announcement, Nathan raises his glass to Borric.

"See? All is well, and your playmate is now probably available for a proper sendoff," he says with a wink. 

"For myself, I've not found much in the way of that kind of entertainment that suits my taste. And, honestly, with the trudge that's likely ahead of us, I think I'll be getting my rest.

"Many thanks again, Dorummn, to you and yours for taking such good care of us," the sorcerer says with a bow of his head as he stretches and starts to rise with the intent of retiring until the morrow.

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (1 hour)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 4/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 4, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric maintains his stern expression, he has to keep up appearances of being a gruff warrior after all. 

"Alright, I'll let you help us.  Loab, give my regards to the lovely Rissa and tell her I will be found here when she is available, getting a head start."

"Thanks for the meal, Dorummn. If you have a hefty port, that wine should do for the night.

With a good bottle of wine, Borric intends to sit and sip it in the common room until he gets word from Rissa via Loab's return.  As fun as a bar brawl might be, more bruises with another hangover might be too much for dealing with business on the morrow.

 [sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 45 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Goblet of wine
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 5, 2012)

Aldino, Borric, Nathan, Sylvain, and Zelena are joined in the inn's common room by several other patrons of the Lilypad and the grippli family is kept busy keeping everyone fed and supplied with drink.  The meal is delicious though some of the river delicacies are somewhat exotic and not to everyone's liking but there are plenty of dishes and everyone is able to find something that suits.  After the meal Dorummn, Loab and the three of Dorummn's youngest join everyone in the room for pleasant conversation.

"Oh dear!  You young ones remind me of my grandchildren," says Aldino.  "They sing like little angels."  The old man sighs and it is clear that the month away from home has left him missing his family.

"We sing!"  Tumbling to the floor to stand in front of Aldino the three young grippli begin a tune with their high, piping voices.  After some nudging from Dorummn Loab joins the song with a surprisingly low bass undercurrent.  They are clearly untrained but Zelena sees a lot of natural talent in the four.  As the song trails off Dorummn stands and shoos his brood towards the back of the inn.

"Off to bed with you lot!  Past time for spratlings to be asleep."

That seems to be the signal for the gathering to break up and most everyone heads off, either upstairs to sleep or out for entertainment from the night streets of Hruthrip nearly leaving Borric alone in the common room.  Not for long, however, as Rissa slips into the inn.  She seems a bit distant at first but Borric takes it as a good sign that she is here at least and after a bit of conversation her icy demeanor melts away and she leads him up the stairs for a night of mutual pleasure.

And so, early the next morning, way too early, perhaps, by Borric's way of thinking, Aldino comes knocking on everyone's door.

"Rise and shine, your Wizardlinesses!  Up and at 'em, Mageslayer!  We've dwarven g... oh dear, ale, yes, ale! to find.  Up, up!  Dorummn has breakfast waiting and if we wait too long I might forget the way to the business of the esteemed Neezhka of Hruthrip."

Irritating though he may be at the moment, at least the old man seems to be learning a bit of discretion.




-- = Aldino Galucci = --


----------



## jkason (Jun 5, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan finds himself fully awake and feeling well-rested as soon as Aldino's first knock hits. He stretches in a perfunctory yawn, then looks over his new ring.

"Not bad," he mutters, sitting up in bed. Then he glances up to the air above him.

"So, are we on speaking terms again?" he asks the motes. He rolls his eyes at the response only he can hear, then sighs and closes his eyes. 

"Yes, I know. Morning devotions. Do what you have to do. I'll wait."

It begins slowly: a light breeze kicking up in the closed room and the faintest increase in the ambient light despite the curtains. A soft hum develops as the breeze seems to strengthen, its circular direction with Nathan as the eye becoming apparent. By now the motes, in various sizes and colors, have begun to glow brightly enough for anyone who might have entered to see them. They move about randomly within the vortex at first, but soon begin to gather together into a single, brilliant circle, hovering just above the crown of Nathan's head. There is a slight thrumming pattern to the low hum the motes emit, the pitch escalating as they gather closer and tighter. The young sorcerer's hair and clothing are now flapping manically in the minor windstorm of their activity.

Finally, the pitch rises above what humanoid ears can detect, beyond even what Zelena's canine companion could perceive. There is a final burst of light as the motes scatter, their pattern creating the faint suggestion of wings spreading from Nathan's shoulders, and then the room is still again. 

Nathan opens his eyes, studying the still emptiness, then nods. 

"Alrighty, then. Rituals and prostrations all done? Let's clean up and make for breakfast then, shall we?" There is another brief wind, washing away the remains of the previous day. Nathan checks himself in the mirror, tousles his already-tousled hair, then nods. He grabs his pack and heads down to breakfast. 

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* none
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 6, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric was sore and well spent after his romp, likely keeping up have the inn as Rissa and he played their little role-playing games until well after midnight.  At one point, she cried out something about a natural twenty and sounded jubilant.

This morning though, there is a much different demeanor on Borric as he meets his fellow companions for breakfast.  He did not grumble at the old geezer for waking him either, bu does mumble to himself as he sits down, "I swear the woman knows how to cheat."

Eating some bread and cheese, he has quite the appetite and is getting a head start on the witch and gnome while Nate arrives just after he sat down.

 [sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 45 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bread and cheese
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 6, 2012)

Zelena spends time in a nice hot bath in the evening. Enjoying just soaking and letting her stresses and aches be soothed away. After tending to her own needs she tends to Celebfedhiin, brushing the hound of any tangles and what not.

Waking, the gnome sees to her prayers to Ral and when Aldino knocks to wake everyone she smiles and joins the others for breakfast downstairs.

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:*Longstider (3 hours), Bless (27 rounds), Protection from Evil (27 rounds), Inspire Courage (round 2)
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* battle axe +1 and sheild
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Command, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Silence, Remove Paralysis(d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 4 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Liberating Command, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 6 of 6 rounds remaining; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 7, 2012)

Breakfast is a quick affair; Aldino is fairly bursting with excitement and he good-naturedly rushes everyone through the meal so it isn't too long before the four of you are escorting your elderly charge through the streets of Hruthrip.  Aldino is nimble for such an aged fellow, but then, you all knew that from the trouble he managed to get into when he wandered off as everyone else was disembarking upon their arrival.  He makes his way through the streets at the head of the little group muttering some arcane sounding words.  It doesn't take too long to realize that Aldino is reciting the turns to Neezhka's shop, given to him by Dorummn.

Finally, after winding through the narrow streets in a section of town less lizardfolk than the rest, Aldino stops at a plain wooden door with a tiny, shuttered window within it.  He raises a hand to knock then in a bout of uncertainty drops his hand and steps back from the door.

"Oh dear!  I can't do it.  You have to do it!"




-- = Aldino Galucci = --


----------



## jkason (Jun 7, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

As the party prepares to leave, Nathan looks to the air above him and holds his arms out to his sides.

"All right. I sold that wand because you said you guys had this. Show me what you've got."

A soft glow emanates from the crown of Nathan's head, in which five motes appear, spinning in a tight circle. The motes break away from one another, one staying above the sorcerer's head while the other four each flit to the ends of his other four appendages. They seem to carry the glow with them, traveling inward until it covers his body. Then motes and glow fade from view. Nathan assesses a moment, then nods.

"Not bad, boys," he offers, then he hurries to join the others on their trek across Hruthrip.

[sblock=ooc]Casting Mage Armor before heading out.[/sblock]

As Aldino suddenly comes all over with nervousness, Nathan raises an eyebrow and glances to the others. Provided no one objects, he then shrugs, reaching past Aldino to give a light rap on the door.

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 7/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry guys, been swamped and I forgot to check for any updates this week. My bad.







Sylvain had been undergoing his own preparations for the upcoming treasure hunt.  He made sure Waltor was well fed, since there wouldn't be any more chances for anything yummy for his friend for a while.   He was quiet as usual when preparing for a major task.

He stands back preparing for the worst as Nathan knocks on the door.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 8, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric has his shield strapped to his arm while they walked the streets, but his spiked gauntlet is empty of a weapon.

As they stand before the door with the ol' geezer hesitating, he doesn't stop Nathan from knocking.  but he doesn stand next to him before the door and asks Aldino, "What's wrong with you, grandpa? Is there something you are not tellin' us?"

 [sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & spiked gauntlet
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 8, 2012)

The gnome nudges Borric and whispers, "If I recall correctly, this is an old acquaintance of Aldino's."

She moves to the elder man's side and places a hand on his leg, "It's alright. Just take a couple of deep breaths now. Do not work Aldino, we are with you. We will help along as we are needed."

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:*Longstider (3 hours), Bless (27 rounds), Protection from Evil (27 rounds), Inspire Courage (round 2)
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* battle axe +1 and sheild
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Command, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Silence, Remove Paralysis(d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 4 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Liberating Command, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 6 of 6 rounds remaining; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 8, 2012)

Aldino seems a bit startled by Borric's address.

"What?  Oh.  Nothing.  Nothing's wrong.  Neezhka's a bit of a recluse is all.  And I only know him by his work; never met in person.  He holds the key, you know, if he won't tell us where he got the paper..."

He smiles but it is a tremulous thing and it quickly fades into an expression of worry.

You all wait for what seems like a long time without any response from the elusive and reclusive Neezhka.  Just as you are readying to knock again you hear a shuffling from behind the wooden door.  It stops and you are beginning to wonder if Neezhka is going to respond when you hear a gravelly voice made faint by the intervening door.

"What do you want?"




-- = Aldino Galucci = --

        *GM:*  This scene is going to run like a skill challenge.  The goal, as stated by Aldino, is to find out from Neezhka where the paper with the dwarven rune originated.  Your methods are up to you.  Feel free to Aid Another or whatever else you wish.  Be sure to include a skill check with your post.


----------



## jkason (Jun 8, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Being nervous keeps a body out of trouble, grandfather," Nathan adds reassuringly during the wait. 

As the call finally comes through the door, the says, "Terribly sorry to trouble you, but I'm hear with a few friends who are absolutely fascinated by one of your finds, and we were hoping you might be ever so kind enough to give us an audience with you?" Here Nathan takes a step back and glances to Zelena, letting the more experienced negotiator take the lead.

[sblock=ooc]Diplomacy Aid Another (1d20+8=22)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 7/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 9, 2012)

Syl holds his tongue here.  He finds himself perfectly charming, but he had learned that most others didn't share in that belief.  This was for Nate and Zelena it seemed.  If this tact failed however, Syl had gotten pretty good at threatening, so he and Borric could take over.



Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing















*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 9, 2012)

((Apologies for holding things up... Dealing with life and children ))

Zelena smiles and nods to Nathan, The lad is coming into his own quite nicely.

She then turns her attention to the door, "Pardon us. We are here on behalf of our benefactor, one Aldino Galucci, whom has sent several letters to one Neezhhka already. As no reply was revived we are here to gain an audience in person. If you are Neezhka or know of the renowned Neeshka, we would ask for a bit of your time to discuss a matter of importance to Master Galucci."

((Diplomacy check 1d20+12=19 +2 aid = 21  ))


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 9, 2012)

The quiet stretches on for a long while after Zelena speaks and then there is the harsh sound of an iron bolt being slide back though not without a bit of difficulty.  It would appear Neezhka does not receive many visitors.  The small window built within the door opens and an ancient and severely lined and weathered face of a dwarf or maybe a gnome fills the small opening.  The one visible eye darts back and forth among the members of the group.

"I'm listening."




Neezhka of Hruthrip

        *GM:*  One success; Zero failures.
Please continue and include another skill check, please.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 9, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric tries to hold his tongue like his friend Syl, but his restraint is just able to last for very long.  Pity, he is not very good at verbal banter of the persuasive sort.  Unable to keep the impatience from his tone, the brash fighter says, "Eh? What the fook is this?  Come on, open up the damned door." 

Diplomacy Aid Another (1d20-1=2)
Sense Motive (1d20+10=19)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & spiked gauntlet
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Jun 9, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan hopes his glance back to Borric doesn't show his own nerves. Instead, he pushes forward, trying to cover for the courser fighter's push.

"You'll have to forgive my friend," Nathan says with his most charming smile. "But good Aldino has been so very effusive about your work, even my less scholarly-minded acquaintance can't help but feel an overwhelming excitement and eagerness now that our long journey seems it might be close to fruition. I'm sure you understand?"

[sblock=ooc]Diplomacy Aid (1d20+8=23)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 7/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 10, 2012)

She looks up at the small opened door slot, "Ahhh... Hello there! I am Zelena,"  she then motions to each as she introduces them, "This here is Nathan, this is Borric, and Syl."

Zelena motions to the elder man, "This is our esteemed benefactor, Aldino Galucci. He is the one that made the discovery of some works that you might have knowledge of. We wish to discuss it and it with you, if you would permit."

The gnome makes a motion of the street the group still finds themselves in, "Perhaps discussing this matter in a more private setting might be in order? If you do not wish us to enter your dwelling, perhaps one of the many establishments in town? The Lilypad is a fine place that could be used, if that would put your mind at ease?"

(( Diplomacy 1d20+12=25 +2 Aid = 27))


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 10, 2012)

Neezhka peers through the little window at the group gathered around it.  She particularly gives Borric a hard stare and a frown but then again it seems her face is twisted into a permanent scowl so it may not be the fighter's fault.

"I don't craft wizard's books anymore.  If that's what you're here for you'll leave disappointed."

She steps back from the door.  Hinges creak as she begins to close the window... 




Neezhka of Hruthrip

        *GM:*  Two successes; Zero failures.
Please continue and include another skill check, please.


----------



## jkason (Jun 11, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Lucky for us, we've already got one of them, then, isn't it?" Nathan says pleasantly. "But, as any good tome of knowledge should, this one's left us with all new questions, and we thought there wouldn't have been a finer consultant to bring them to that you."

[sblock=ooc]Diplomacy Aid (1d20+8=25)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 7/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 11, 2012)

The gnome looks up and is getting annoyed with the woman within for not letting the group in or agreeing to meet somewhere rather than stand on the street for all to hear. She tries to hide that frustration as she looks down the street from one side to another before continuing...

Nodding to Nathan and picking up where he has left off, "Aye, there is no need to be disappointed this day. We are not asking you to craft anything this find day. We are seeking information on a discovery that Master Galucci has made."

"As I have asked, a more private venue would be preferable than talking through a door on a street where sensitive knowledge may find its way to an undesirable element. The Lilypad, can be made available, and we would be willing to facilitate you with good food and drink while we discuss matters further?" she asks of Neezhka

(( Sense Motive to get a read on the woman within and how best  to change things up, if needed to make some decent in roads in the conversation...1d20+11=28 ))

(( Perception to notice anything suspicious happenings 1d20+14=32 ))

(( Diplomacy 1d20+12=13 +2 for aid is a 15 {note: unlike combat a 1 is not an automatic failure for skills}))


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 12, 2012)

Zelena's glance up and down the street doesn't show any suspicious goings on and the street is fairly empty of passersby at the moment...

Nathan's flattery, or the mention of new questions, arrests the window's closing and Neezhka continues to peer out of it.  There's curiosity there, Zelena sees, but Aldino's description of Neezhka as a recluse doesn't even come close to the truth: she seems afraid to open the door and pressuring her to go out or let in strangers is clearly not going to work.  Unfortunately Zelena doesn't realize this until after she's offered up the hospitality of the Lilypad and she sees the wrinkled woman's eyes grow hooded and distant.  There may be no choice but to tell Neezhka what they want from the street and you'll have to talk fast to keep her from retreating entirely.

"I hear a lot of talking but little of what you _want_..."

To the side of the door Aldino rummages in his pack and pulls out the paper with the faded rune and pushes it into Sylvain's hands (who happens to be standing closest to him) with a triumphant waggle of his overgrown eyebrows.




Neezhka of Hruthrip

        *GM:*  Two successes; One failure.
Please continue and include further skill check(s), please.


----------



## jkason (Jun 12, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Deciding to try to compromise between Zelena's justifiable concerns about privacy and the bookmaker's desire to know more, Nathan nods toward the opening in the door. Folks may think they catch some kind of motion out of the corner of their eyes, but it's too quick to really pin down. The sorcerer whispers, then, and the woman behind the door can hear it as if he's in the room next to her. Nathan gets close enough so that Zelena, at least, can overhear what he's whispering.

"Maybe this will help keep things a bit quiet. And our apologies for being so selfish. Of course there's reward in this for you. In fact, reward is entirely why we've come to you in the first place. Our employer thinks that some of what he found might lead to quite a bit of reward, and of course I'm sure we could arrange a finder's fee for help?"

Nathan's not sure he's making the right arguments, though, and fears his desperation may be showing.

[sblock=ooc]Casting Message, getting close enough so Zelena can overhear him if he has to choose someone.Diplomacy (1d20+8=11)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours), Message
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 7/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 13, 2012)

Zelena looks up and says sincerely, "I apologize for pushing the idea of wishing to speak in a more private setting. It is normally how business is concluded. I do suppose with one as renowned as yourself, we can work on your terms."

She looks back to Aldino and spots him handing something to Syl. She reaches out for it from the man, "Master Galucci, has found a book, or at least part of one, that we were hoping that you might be persuaded to use your expertise to help with."  Assuming Syl hands over or shows the symbol, "This is part of the puzzle we are faced with. Would you be willing to take a look at what we have and aide us?"

(( Diplomacy 1d20+12=14 +2 = 16 Any other help, "might" be able to bump it to 20 if we can get 2 more to aide Stupid freaking dice are really making me angry. ))


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 13, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric is getting impatient and he cannot keep the temper from his voice, "Yeah, we are not in the habit of doing business through peep holes."

Fingering the butt handle of his mageslaying flail, he growls, "Enough of this screwing around.  I cannot stand out here all day before wanting to bash in someone's fookin' head."

[sblock=OOC]Diplomacy Aid Another (1d20-1=4) [MENTION=100137]Gerald007[/MENTION], you need to participate, mate.  I am rolling with -1 for aid another, so you might as well try to help. 
Intimidate (1d20+6=16) for demoralize to hopefully reduce her resistance by being shaken.  [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & spiked gauntlet
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 14, 2012)

Waltor reaches a tiny green claw up and tweaks Sylvain's ear and chatters into it in that manner that Sylvain seems to somehow understand as speech.

"Yes, yes," says the witch with a bit of irritation.  Sylvain gives the paper from Aldino to Zelena and despite his earlier intention to take personal communication tips from Borric he ends up helping Zelena persuade the retired bookbinder instead.  Putting on his best look of boyish innocence Sylvain speaks.  "Please take a look.  If you could tell us where you got this we'd leave you in peace."

Neezhka pushes her face up to the window and eyeballs the paper that Zelena holds up for her to see.  "Vadin!  Damn his name to the Dark!  Wait here."

Before anyone can say or do anything else she slams the little window closed and a shuffling can be heard moving away from the door.  You stand waiting in the street.

"Oh dear.  Not the reception I was expecting, let me tell you," says Aldino.  He gazes down at his shoes and looses a sigh that perfectly embodies the lack of hope that he currently feels.

It takes quite a while before the return shuffle can be heard and then the wait as Neezhka throws several bolts open that bind the door closed.  The door creaks open as if it hasn't been opened for quite some time and the old dwarven woman pokes her face out.

"My father died mourning his failure on Vadin Ser's foolish expedition to Khuldun to restore dwarven glory.  The rune comes from there.  His journal should tell you what you need to know.  I've no use for it, take it and leave an old woman alone."

Neezhka shoves a book out the door towards Zelena.  The cover is warped by moisture and the earthy, rot smell of mildew wafts from it.




Neezhka of Hruthrip

        *GM:*  Three successes; Two failures.
Well, bad dice rolls caused that to go downhill in a hurry...  Gerald hasn't been on ENWorld in three days & hasn't posted in four so I'm gonna step in until he makes it back.  An aid another from him would push Zelena's attempt up to the DC (barely) for the final success needed.

That completes the challenge and earns the group 1,200 xp (300 xp each).


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


Apologies again, everyone.  Does anyone else have an issue with getting the email notification that new posts have been made?  It seems like one out of every three or four, I don't get.  It happens to me randomly on PM's other game, so im wonedering if it might just be my hotmail or something.  I'm very sorry for holding things up.  I'll make it a point to start checking every day, whether I get a reminder or not.







"Thank you for your assistance, Neezhka.  I'm sorry we disturbed you.  Is there anything we could give you as a show of thanks for helping us?". He turns, waiting on her response.  "And stop pinching me, Waltor.  Those claws hurt, dammit."


----------



## jkason (Jun 14, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

[sblock=ooc]Notifications are sometimes delayed for me, where I'll suddenly find a block of them, then sometimes they come rapid-fire as soon as a post happens. And, again, you only get a notification for the first post that goes up in a thread after you were last logged in, so if that post isn't one that prompts you to log in, you may miss several more without any further reminders. I know I got myself behind before for that reason when I was using notifications as my primary reminder.[/sblock]

"Well, now, that was ... well," Nathan says as Neezhka brusquely sends the group on its way. "Look, grandfather, some folks just don't play well with others. I think it was much more Neezhka than anything we did. But on the bright side, we have the original text, and that was what we were after, isn't it? Onward to discovery and adventure and whatnot?"
[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours), Message
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 7/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 14, 2012)

"Is there anything worth a hoot in that book, Zelena?  It sure stinks to high heaven."  Turning to Aldino, he adds, "Nate's right.  I hate that she seemed a bit put out, but we had a task to accomplish and we seem to have done it, so long as that book isn't a fake...it's not a fake, I hope." 



Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing














*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18)^, Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18)^, Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight--used, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber on lizard man and one guard--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 14, 2012)

"Thank you for your help Neezhka, should you ever make your way out of your home. There will be a standing tab for you at the Lilypad, for whatever you might need of them." the gnome says to the strange woman.

She cringes at the the smell of the book and cleans the outside up with some simple magics to get rid of the moisture, earth, and smell. (Prestidigitation)

"Shall we retire to the Lilypad?" she asks the others, "To examine this in a more private place?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 15, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric looks around warily and nods in agreement.

"Yeah, good idea lass.  We don't be needin' to dork this up now after nearly needing to kick in the ol' battleaxe's door."

Leading the way, the fighter heads purposefully back to the Lilypad, alert for trouble.  It would not be the first time they were ambushed in this town and since they had not be looking for people following them, he half expects some ruffians to waylay them now they have some musty book.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & spiked gauntlet
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Jun 15, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan nods. "True enough. Best to get behind a closed door sooner rather than later, to avoid overly-curious locals."

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 7/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 16, 2012)

"Reviewing ancient tomes and searching for knowledge...kind of exciting isn't it, Aldino?  Who knows what is out there, trying top keep us from our treasure..."
 


Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing














*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18)^, Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18)^, Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight--used, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber on lizard man and one guard--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 16, 2012)

Neezhka seems glad to be finished with this business of opening her door to strangers.  Or at least, you think so; her expression never changes from its age-wrinkled scowl as she shuts the door and slams the bolts back into place without a word.

"Ah, you're right of course," says Aldino still somewhat despondently as he responds to Nathan and Sylvain trying to cheer him up.  "But to lock yourself away and be rude to strangers is, well, impolite.  I'll be glad when we put this town behind us."

It takes Zelena several applications of _prestidigitation_ to clean up the book and she wonders how a bookbinder could let a book get into such a state...

The book is a small, leather bound journal: the cover is cracked, worn and stiff with age and fragments break off from the cover in a gritty dust that stains the fingers with a dark orange color.  The pages are brittle and fragile.  After Zelena uses _prestidigitation_ to clean the mildew from the pages she discovers that the mold leached away much of the ink leaving large numbers of pages unreadable.

Once safely back at the Lilypad Aldino commandeers a large table, takes the journal from Zelena and gently uses a knife to cut the rotted strings of the binding to disassemble the journal and pass pages around so everyone can more easily examine them.  The text, such as remains, is in dwarven and so it is up to Borric, Sylvain, and Aldino to decipher it.  After a few hours of eye-straining examination they manage to assemble only the sketchiest of tales:

[size=+1]Sul Gulden Expedition

Common Year 1139, Vadin Ser returned from the Great Chasm with great news… leave Gist and head east into the Sul Gulden in search of the Three Crones.

…bug-eyed little fellow and bald as Barin’s grandsire; I don’t trust him but once we leave the Rakka he’ll lead our expedition into the mountains.  Vadin expects him to lead us to the ruins…

…set upon by goblins.  Gudrun Keen died of his wounds and that bastard Brillo was mysteriously…

…wants to explore what’s left of Khuldun.  Unfortunately, I drew the short straw and am to keep camp and be ready for… heard a great cry and rushed to the staircase.  I arrived to see Vadin Ser engulfed in his battle rage and trading blows with a massive… collapsed.  Neither Vadin Ser nor the beast… nineteen days…[/size]​
It is enough, however, to spur further investigaton...

Sul Gulden/The Three Crones:
[sblock=Knowledge (geography) DC 10] E-SE of the Great Delta rise the tumbled rock mountains and scrublands of the Sul Gulden Mountains.  This temperate wilderness is sparsely populated by bands of goblinoids (and worse) and scattered, small but heavily fortified settlements of humanoids.
[sblock=Knowledge (geography) DC 15] Some few days travel into the Sul Gulden Mountains lies a mountain with three rounded peaks that resemble the weathered faces of three old women.  This mountain is known as the Three Crones.  The people living within the Sul Gulden mountain range are known as the Suli.[sblock=Knowledge (geography) DC 20] The ancient dwarven hall of Khuldun is built on the slopes and dug into the heart of the Three Crones.  Near the Three Crones is a small Suli fort known as Rakka.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]Khuldun:
[sblock=Knowledge (history) DC 20] Khuldun is a footnote to the loss of the great halls of the Dwarves.  Construction began during the Years of Darkness and the partially completed hall fell a relatively short time later.[/sblock][sblock=Knowledge (arcana) (local) DC 20] Legend holds that the noble-smith who founded the settlement was strong in the dwarves ancient lore but that it drove him mad and ultimately caused the fall of Khuldun.[/sblock]Vadin Ser:
[sblock=Knowledge (local) DC 20] A dwarven adventurer who traveled widely seeking the lost lore of the dwarves.  His last venture (nearly 200 years ago) vanished into the Sul Gulden Mountains with only one survivor, Neezhka of Hruthrip’s father.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 16, 2012)

[sblock=Knowledge Checks]
Geography 1d20+2=10
History 1d20+2=8
Arcana 1d20+6=16
Local 1d20+9=13

((Bad rolls, again. What fun it is... to irked to post more right now.))[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 17, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Back at the Lilypad, Borric orders a honey mead as he removes his shield and spiked gauntlet, taking a seat at the table.

"This promises to be thirsty work."

After a few hours of reading dwarven, Borric is feeling cross-eyed and beginning to talk with a dwarven lilt to his voice, "By Orlog's beard, this be interestin', but I canna make fook all out of it, ya ken."

"You all be more scholarly than I.  My job be to bash 'em and smash 'em instead."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Ale
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 17, 2012)

Syl tries his best to figure out what those names meant.


Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing














*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18)^, Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18)^, Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight--used, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber on lizard man and one guard--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 17, 2012)

Aldino rubs eyes made red and bleary from staring long at the crabbed and faded dwarven runes and laughs at Borric's mock accent.

"Ah, not much here, is there?"  He turns to summarize for Nathan and Zelena.  "So, about 200 years ago Neezhka's father joined this Vadin Ser's expedition into the Sul Gulden Mountains somewhere east of Gist to find these three crones, whoever they are, and this place named Khuldun.  Sounds like their expedition came to a nasty end when they encountered goblins and some sort of beast.  Any of that strike a chord with your wizardly learning, Nathan?  At least we know our next step: onward to Gist and..."  He looks surreptitiously around.  "...dwarven gold!"

The old man's ability to be buoyed by the slimmest thread of evidence supporting his scheme is, frankly, unreal.




-- = Aldino Galucci = --


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 18, 2012)

Zelena only manages to recall a small bit of information about the region or any person mentioned, "To the East and South of here are the Sul Gulden Mountains. All sorts of goblinkin are in that region."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 18, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric has a sudden thought of inspiration, "I know something of those lil' bastard goblins and a beast that is seen with them. Back in Venza, I stuck the thing's head on a pike as trophy."

"Is there anything that sounds like a fookin' shapeshifting barghest in these notes?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Ale
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Jun 18, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan bites his lip a moment, thinking, then finally sighs. 

"I'm not sure I can add much more. Most of what I know of Khuldun is legend. They say the noble-smith who founded the place had a heavy grasp on ancient dwarven lore, but the same thing that helped him build the place eventually drove him mad, and took Khuldun down with it."

He frowns, then shrugs. "I guess we better hope he didn't weave enough of that stuff into the place that we're at risk of the same," he says.

[sblock=ooc]Know Geo; Know Arcana (1d20=6, 1d20+7=23)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 7/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 19, 2012)

sylvan adds what bits of knowledge he gleaned from review from the notebook.  "Sounds like we are going to have to head to the mountains.  If so, we better supply up heavily here, since who knows what is out there.  We'd better prepare for anything.  Including barghests.  I doubt there will be any trading posts, so some extra food and water is probably called for."

Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18)^, Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18)^, Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight--used, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber on lizard man and one guard--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 19, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan grimaces. "Camping," he groans. "Not my favorite. If we're stocking up, though, the local Pearl might have a scroll that could make our lives a bit easier if you can teach it to Walter, Syl. Makes a kind of hidden tent, as it were."

[sblock=ooc]Nathan's talking about Rope Trick, though Campfire Wall might be useful, as well (Looks like Hidden Campsite would require us to add a druid, so no luck there). Both are the kind of conditional spells a sorcerer probably shouldn't burn spells known on, but if we'll be travelling, might be worth it for our resident prepared caster to add to his familiar?[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 7/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 19, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric looks over his gear and shrugs, "Well, I think I have my gear all set.  I have a bedroll and my chain shirt pajamas.  I do have room for a real tent if you want.  I can probably carry it."

"But, if we have a barghest to potentially worry about, maybe we should all have some tanglefoot bags.  I got holy water and alchemist's fire already."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Ale
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sylvain nods at the suggestions of both of his compadres.  "Good ideas, both of you.  I think a trip to the Pearl would definitely be in order.  We need a bunch of supplies, I'd wager."

Turning to his scorpion, Syl asks, "So Waltor, you think you can handle a spell or two to keep us safe and dry at camp?"

Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18)^, Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18)^, Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight--used, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber on lizard man and one guard--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 21, 2012)

Aldino blinks down at the faded brittle papers and frowns as he contemplates Borric's question about barghests.

"It doesn't describe the creature, really.  Just calls it a 'beast' but it seems large and dangerous.  But that was nearly 200 years ago.  Surely it's died by now."

The old man listens to the discussion of gear and gently clears his throat.

"Shopping here is good, but what we can't find we can try again to find in Gist.  I've had plenty of time to look at maps while you were out yesterday; we should charter a boat upriver to Gist then head into the mountains following the path of the previous expedition!  If we can determine exactly what that is, of course."

[sblock]Feel free to do whatever shopping or other tasks you feel need to be done.  I'll advance whenever you are all ready.[/sblock]



-- = Aldino Galucci = --


----------



## jkason (Jun 21, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Ah, more fun on the river," Nathan says, remembering their recent encounter with the Tal Cult halflings.

"All right, anyone up for a quick shopping trip?"

[sblock=ooc]As I had Nathan mention before, other than looking for the scrolls, I'm not sure he'll stock up much more, unless anyone else has suggestions? I'll have to look at how much a bedroll weighs; he may be able to carry that. He's only got about 80 gold at the moment, though, so nothing big to purchase, really.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 7/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 21, 2012)

"Remember, Zelena and Nate, we can put extra supplies in my haversack if necessary. It'll still be fairly light.  I suppose the big guy can use it too, if he needs more room to carry weapons.  I'm up for a quick trip to the Pearl, if you are, Nate."









*OOC:*


Doh.  Rope Trick isn't a witch spell, so I can't teach Waltor the spell.  Forgot that part.  150 gp per casting probably makes it too pricey to buy a couple scrolls.







Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18)^, Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18)^, Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight--used, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber on lizard man and one guard--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 22, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric nods and makes a list, "A large tent is 30 gold, we will all fit as long as Walter doubles up with Syl. I can carry it, not a problem."

"We can each have two tanglefoot bags a piece, I can carry the extra one if carrying both are too heavy for any one person. Or, stick some extra in Syl's haversack."

"We need to make sure we have plenty of rations too. If we are going spelunking, rope and climbing gear, perhaps? I have 50 feet, but maybe some more and grappling hook."

"Maybe we should look into acquiring some mounts for the rest of us at Gist."

[sblock=OOC]Since we are all short on money (before splitting out treasure again) can we just tally the purchases on the 1st post for all this group equipment? If we need it after the adventure we can individually take it as part of the split then.
Large Tent - 30gp
6 days Rations Each (6 people) - 18gp
100ft Silk Rope - 20gp
4 Sunrods - 8gp
Grappling Hook - 1gp
Hammer & 10 Pitons - 1.5gp
Shovel - 2gp
8 Tanglefoot bags - 400gp
Saw - .04gp
String/twine - .01gp
Periscope? - 20gp[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Ale
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 23, 2012)

Aldino's growing eagerness to move on now that you have a destination prompts a quick trip to the market for a few supplies and then down to the dock to see if passage can be booked to Gist.  It is not long before you all find a merchant loading supplies to head upriver who is willing to take on passengers provided you can be aboard before he's finished his business and ready to cast off.

"Drambarth Kelsington, at your service, Lady and _Fine_ Sers.  My business shall be con_cluded_ presently.  If your desti_nation_ is that fine city of _Gist_ I shall consider it my pleasure to escort you there.  _Provided_, of course, you meet the _modest_ fee of ten gold per head.  I assure you, this price is fair and regulated by the Ouhm River Trading Guild; you _will find_ none better."

[sblock=OOC]Travel to Gist and preparation for the expedition will be uneventful but feel free to take your time and role-play a bit or jump forward the ten days of river travel to the city of Gist.[/sblock]



-- Drambarth Kelsington --


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


The transportation fee taken from our treasury?  Also, I did not yet get an answer about group expenses, GE.  Though perhaps you are waiting on group consensus?


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 24, 2012)

(( Group stuff for the present is fine by me. Not sure there is much shopping for me. Many of the things I want are really expensive. ))

Zelena joins the others on the boat after some basic restocking of provisions of foods. "Simple, but I suppose it will do. Cannot be any worse than the travels with Sekmun."

[sblock=Zelena's Wish List]I am lost as to where and how much coin Zelena is supposed to have and the like it's been so long since I have done anything except level up. I think I only add the +975 gp... not sure about any of the time based gp, unless it was added in somewhere.  one of my pet peeves of the LPF, is the tracking...

Pearly White Spindle (cracked) +1 hp/hour regenerated (3400 gp)
Vibrant Purple Prism (cracked) Store 1 spell level (2000 gp)
Pearl of Power (1st) and (2nd) level (1000gp and 4000 gp)
Circlet of Persuasion +3 to Cha skill checks (4500 gp)
Headband of mental Prowess +2 (10000 gp)
Pyhlactory of Positive Channeling +2d6 dice (11000 gp)
Boots of Striding and Springing +5 to acrobatics, +10 ft of moment) (5500 gp) 

armor upgrades (cheep right now) +1 for shield and armor (2000 gp)
mithrial chain shirt armor for  puppy... (2200 gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 25, 2012)

*GM:*  A few things:
1) Although I expect most of you have added the treasure earned so far (975 gold) to your sheets already, I'll do the group expense thing if you all agree to it.
2) Again, if all agree, transportation fees can come from the treasury.
3) You should all be up to date on treasure through the 'Still Waters' adventure.  The only treasure received so far in DC:K is the loot taken from Kremuur (the 975 gp ea above).  Time-based gold will be worked into the adventure at a later date.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


I have not added that 975gp to my sheet, and that's the group treasury that I was referring to.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


I have not added the 975 gp either.  I am fine with allowing it to be group funds until the adventure is over.  I don't have anything to buy now that I realized I can't get a camping spell to teach Waltor.







Sylvan joins the others on the vessel after paying the required fee.  "You excited for an adventure, Aldino?  This seems like it has the chances to be really exciting.  Look at Waltor chittering about..he's stoked for the travels." Waltor was indeed excited s he had seen numerous bugs flying around and he was thinking of a tasty dinner for himself.

Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18)^, Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18)^, Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight--used, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber on lizard man and one guard--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## jkason (Jun 25, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

[sblock=ooc]I actually did already add the money in on Nathan, since we hit the shop right after, and he used a fair portion of his take to buy his ring of sustenance. I'm not sure how much of a wrench that throws in the group fund / equipment plan. Without Nathan's share, there's still plenty enough to cover the mundane equipment, but Nathan himself doesn't have enough to put in for a full share of what PM's list at the moment (he has about 87 gold, and it looks like his share would be around 125).[/sblock]

"If I can keep clear of the bugs, I'll be more than happy with whatever accommodations we've got," Nathan offers.

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 7/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 26, 2012)

Leaving Hruthrip at the heart of the Great Delta and sailing upriver towards its southernmost border the air slowly becomes cooler and the water slowly becomes clearer.  After ten uneventful days and nearly one hundred miles Ser Kelsington brings his boat to port at Gist passing the riverside palace of the River Lords who rule the city.

The island of Gist is open and without walls; a far cry from the closeness of walled Hruthrip.  Aldino stares towards the city with a mixture of hope and wariness and swats idly at a fly buzzing round.

"Oh, dear.  I hope the locals are kinder here than the last place.  The thugs there... unbearable.  Thank the gods for that little froggy fellow or the visit would have been quite poor."

"Lady Andu, Esteemed Sers," begins Kelsington inciting inward groans from his passengers.  Ten days of the merchant-captain's semi-formality and pompous speeches is ten days too many in the eyes of most.  "Beauteous Gist awaits.  You _will_ find it more agreeable than Hruthrip, I assure you.  The canals, the waterlilies, the golden skinned maids... ah, makes me wish for the time to take leave upon yonder shores."

"Yonder?" mutters Aldino.  "We're docked.  Shore is only three feet away."  He continues, loud enough to be heard by Kelsington.  "Yes, yes, thank you, captain.  Bags on the dock will be good enough for us, so long, farewell!"

And before you know it you are standing alone on the dock of a new city.

[sblock=OOC]Ok, I'll add a community gear section to your treasure list.[/sblock]



-- Drambarth Kelsington --


----------



## jkason (Jun 26, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

As the pompous merchant-captain leaves the group to their business, Nathan lets out an exaggerated sigh.

"Heaven smite me," he groans, then turns to the air over his shoulders. "And I thought you lot could prattle on. Apologies. I had no idea."

Returning his attention to his party members and their employer, Nathan glances east. 

"Off that direction ... somewhere? Think we should get ourselves some trail animals, pack mules or what have you? And do we want to start asking about these crones with the locals, or is that giving away too much?"

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 7/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 27, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Standing next to the old geezer as he mutters, Borric nods in full agreement, "I'm with ya there, grandpa.  That guy was a fookin' loon."

"I agree, let's get some horses so we move faster." He replies to Nate.

[sblock=OOC]We can put mounts and their tack in the community treasury too.  Since Borric did not take his share we should have the cash to cover it.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 28, 2012)

Discrete inquiries into the Sul Gulden Mountains, the three crones, and the Rakka lead the adventurers and Aldino to what appears to be a small temple.  Unfamiliar iconography and symbols, mostly pertaining to some sort of great fish, adorn the door to the building.  Having been told that the sage within is an affable fellow and welcoming of visitors Aldino pushes open the door and steps in.

"Halloo?!"

Shuffling out of the dim interior is an odd fellow dressed in a brown robe of some soft material that drags the floor and muffles the sound of his movement.  The tiefling, for he is obviously a descendent of some dweller from a darker track of the Moral path, has an elongated lower face covered by a wispy gray beard, a bald head with a row of small, sharp-looking spines, and large expressive ears that tilt forward in a clear attitude of interest when he sees the visitors in his sanctuary.

"Ah, welcome, my friends!  I am Aquos, Tender of the Bradan Feasa.  How may I be of service to you?"

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for pushing things along without getting more input from you all.  The info you've acquired isn't quite enough to get you where you need to go.  You need a bit more and a quick visit to a sage is the best way to get things moving along, I think.

We'll assume mounts and tack have been or soon will be acquired and I'll add them to the list when you tell me how many and what sort.  Aldino will pick up a similar mount.  FYI, Aldino's mount and supplies won't come out of party funds; Aldino pays his own way.[/sblock]



-Aquos the Sage-


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 28, 2012)

Zelena starts out, "Merry meet to you Aquos, I am Zelena. We are looking for some information on a location. As we have some knowledge of the area, we are lacking some of the specifics, and have been told that somewhere here might be able to help us."

She looks to any of the others to see if they wish to add anything.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 29, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


Sorry, I was pretty busy these past two days, and posting light to catch up. 






Borric takes a glance around and looks at Nate and Syl, "This looks to be your type of place. The last time I had fun in a temple, it was with Her Lady's Consorts of the nightly pleasures-..."

"Okay, maybe now is not the time."

[sblock=OOC]Borric wants a light warhorse to match speeds with Celeb. Probably should pick up a Mwk Lance too for grins and pretend to be a knight. Only if the community chest can handle that, of course.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jun 29, 2012)

Syl was only too happy to reveal to the sage the information he had gleaned earlier from review of the book that Zelena had negotiated for them, without realizing he might have given out more information than the rest of the group would be comfortable with.

"She's right, Aquos.  We are looking for a little help with the local geography around here.  Maybe a bit of history too, if you know anything about the rumors of Khuldun."











*OOC:*


Syl will fill him in on whatever info his previous checks revealed.





 

Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18)^, Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18)^, Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight--used, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber on lizard man and one guard--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## jkason (Jul 1, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Trust me," Nathan mutters a bit nervously to Borric as they enter. "Despite my parentage, religion and I aren't very good friends."

He has the good sense to say no more once the tender appears, however. He lets Zelena take the lead on this one, offering extra information as necessary to give the sage what he needs to help them choose the right path. 

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 7/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 1, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric nods knowingly and whispers back, "Me neither, Nate.  Those temple whores charge too much and get a bit sanctimonious about certain things they are not willing to do. Ask Syl later about it."

He keeps his voice low to not distract Syl and Selena from their discussion.

[sblock=OOC]Syl and Nate going to go mounted.  If you let Borric decide, it will be light riding horses.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 1, 2012)

The gnome nods at Syl ane looks back to Nthan and Borric before returning her attention to Aquos, "We have been given several clues, but we are too unfamiliar with the region to make any sense of them. Would you be willing to help us?"


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 1, 2012)

The tiefling priest-sage listens attentively as Sylvain outlines the information that you've all pried from Neezhka.  Aquos' ears twitch in apparent interest whenever Sylvain mentions solid tidbits of knowledge and when the tale is done Aquos nods his head.

"Yes, I am willing to help."  Aquos turns and with a awkward beckoning motion shuffles off into the dim interior.  Clearly he intends you to follow, particularly as he continues to speak to you.

"Let's see... Common Year 1139, nearly two hundred years ago, that would be during the time of Tender Anegar.  A particularly tumultuous time when the River Lords were cementing their dominion..."

He leads you off down a cramped side passage lined with shelves sagging beneath the weight of tomes.  Finally, he pulls one from the shelf and leads you all to a small study where he spreads out the massive book and begins flipping through it.  Oddly, Aquos seems to be able to carry on with his historical lecture of the times and search the tome at the same time.  Eventually he comes to information of interest and relevant to your questions.

"Ah, the Sul Gulden: a rocky mountain range east-southeast of here, still a wilderness claimed by small, warring settlements.  Mostly goblinoids and humans.  Suprisingly high; the mountains, not the humans, although I pass no judgement on their religious practices, ha ha!

And the three crones you spoke of are not beings per se but a certain mountain located _here_ with three distinct-looking peaks."  He flips a page and jabs a finger down at a map of the area.  "And here is the settlement called 'Rakka'.  Not a people at all, but the name of their fortress-town.  I suppose, however, that it's citizens might name themselves 'Rakka' or Rakkan or Rakkene.  Couldn't say as I've never spoken with a native.  If you discover the truth of the matter I would certainly like to make an addendum with the correct manner of address in our records.

And speaking of records, I have no particular record of this fortress Khuldun but if it is within traveling distance of Rakka I would put my bets on the slopes of the Three Crones.

Vadin Ser is an interesting figure.  Some sort of noble dwarven bloodline.  Quite the local hero.  He traveled extensively on his quest and brought much riches back to Gist; helped establish the city as the trade hub it is today.  We really should put a statue of him in the city center.  Sad that he never fulfilled his quest.  I would be quite happy to provide you with maps, such as we have of the Sul Gulden mountains, in return for a report of your findings, if you find anything."

With the information Aquos has already provided and the promised maps, you all think you could navigate the mountains to the supposed location of the lost fortress.




-Aquos the Sage-


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 1, 2012)

"Thank you Aquos, your generosity is appreciated. If we are able to aid you in the future, and we are about these parts, let us know." Zelena says with a smile. "We will be sure to let you know what, if anything we discover."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 2, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric paid attention to the maps and remarks, "Thanks a bunch, we will be in touch. We will let ya know we find something to interest you."

Turning to his companions he indicates that he is ready to depart, "I will get a compass to help keep us from getting lost.  Shall we go get some mounts so we don't have to walk?"

As he brings up the subject, he realizes that he might have been mistaken in not mentioning horses for mounts. Given Syl's tastes in animals, the witch might just have some strange ideas on what he will be mounting.  Borric remembers some really weird things from their carousing in Venza a few months back.









*OOC:*


Bought a compass





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Jul 2, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan offers his thanks with the others as they take their leave of the tiefling. When they're alone, he says, "That was pleasantly uneventful, now wasn't it?" 

He nods to Borric's suggestion. "Seems a bit of a trek, so I'm all for horses if we can get them without breaking the bank," the sorcerer says. 

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 7/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 3, 2012)

The group leaves the odd library-temple and goes out into the city of Gist again with better knowledge and a map of the area surrounding Khuldun, or at least Rakka and the Three Crones.  A passerby gives directions to a stable so that they can find mounts and supplies.

Once mounts have been purchased the group finds Aldino squatting in a corner of the yard with the map spread across his knees and squinting down at the finely inked lines.  He motions the others over without rising.

"Look at this; my old eyes need a second opinion.  The scale there... Gist here.  And Rakka.  Looks to be about two hundred miles?"  Upon examination of the map and confirmation from the others Aldino sighs.  "Oh, dear!  Such a long ways.  We'll be days and days in the saddle.  Can't be helped, I suppose, but we'll need a goodly supply of foodstuff."

The old man squints up at the track of the sun.  "Perhaps we buy the rest of our supplies today, sleep in a fine bed tonight and head out in the morning?"

[sblock=OOC]Adding 3 horses: 2 light riding, 1 light war? plus tack and a few extra days of rations to the supply list.[/sblock]


-- = Aldino Galucci = --


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 3, 2012)

"Would it make more sense to get a pack mule to load down with food?  Two hundred miles is a long, long ride.  I'm not sure about the rest of you, but I'm not very good in a saddle, so the trip will be a slow, and bumpy one for me. " 









*OOC:*


With inexperienced riders, how many days should an approximately 200 mile trek take?







 
Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18)^, Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18)^, Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight--used, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber on lizard man and one guard--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


As far as I know there is no effect on travel times for inexperience of riders.  The bigger factor is terrain and encumbrance.  You'll pretty quickly get into trackless hills and then mountains and that'll slow you down to about 14 miles per day or almost two weeks exactly.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 3, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric looks at Syl with a raised eyebrow, "That's what you use saddlebags for.  The horses are going to be faster than a mule and the hound.  Don't worry, Syl."

"The first few days will feel like you were up all night with that dominatrix that took to you with the paddle and spankings that you liked so much.  After a a couple of days you will be used to it."

Grinning, he comments, "Just remember when you sit on the horse's back, the head and neck are supposed to be in front of you.  If you are staring over the horse's rear, you got it backwards or you are mounting him in the wrong way.  Heh, heh."









*OOC:*


Light War Horse, or Combat trained Horse as PF calls it





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Jul 3, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Don't worry, Syl. I'm sure I'll be just as uncomfortable," Nathan says. "I haven't been around a horse since I ran away from the farm, and then they were for plowing, not riding. 

But I think you have the right idea, grandfather," he says to Aldino. "Let's enjoy our creature comfort while we can, then head out fresh for the bumpy ride to treasure and glory and other shiny nonsense, eh?"

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 7/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 4, 2012)

Geared up and with packs full of supplies the group finds an inn with a stable and settles in for the night.  The residents of Gist are a friendly bunch but the evening passes quietly until everyone heads off to a restful night's sleep.

Aldino is up early the next morning, puttering around the inn and back and forth to the stable to make sure his gear is packed and ready to go.  The old man is eager to get on with the journey.

"Are you all ready to ride?"

[sblock=OOC]Last call for in-town actions before heading off into the wilderness.[/sblock]


-- = Aldino Galucci = --


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 4, 2012)

After stocking up on new rations and meat for Celebfedhiin the gnome is out and stowing anything that needs stowing. "Ready to go when you are."


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 5, 2012)

Syl was more worried about horse back riding and camping than he was facing Barghests and wizards.  "I hope you are right, Borric.  It took me a week to get right after that last...excursion.  It's tough to concentrate on a spell when you're in a great deal of discomfort."

He gets a good night's sleep and eats heartily at the inn, knowing this would be his last hot breakfast for at least a month.  "I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one uncomfortable on a horse, Nate.  Hopefully neither of us will fall to our deaths from these beasts.  How about you, Aldino?  Are you a strong rider?"   


Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18)^, Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18)^, Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight--used, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber on lizard man and one guard--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 5, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric nods, "Just as soon as I buy that finely crafted lance over there."

"Even though we are heading into the mountains instead of the plains, I think it is best that I have one of those in case we get set upon. Better to crash into the enemy on the warhorse even if I can only get ten to fifteen feet of room to get up to speed."

"I might be able to skewer the fookers before bashin' their heads in."

The brash fighter is talking with his hands, pantomiming the motions and actions in a mock display of his prowess.  He has a twinkle in his eye, like a kid in a candy store, an alcoholic looking a bottle of liquor, or... well, Borric standing at the entrance of a brothel drooling at all the beautiful scenery.

[sblock=OOC]Add the Mwk Lance.  Figure better to have it and sell it later unused, than wish I had it to charge in round 1 of a mounted combat and regret not buying it.  Borric is the walking (now riding) arsenal after all.  [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Jul 5, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan raises an eyebrow as Borric shows off his lance, but says nothing, instead steeling himself for more saddle-based discomfort. 

"So, off to see the crones, then?" he offers.

[sblock=ooc]ready to go[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 7/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 6, 2012)

Aldino chuckles nervously at Sylvain's question whether Aldino is an accomplished rider or not.  "My boy, I am Venzan born and bred.  I can swim like a fish, or I used to anyway.  Ride a horse?  Never needed to before today.  They certainly are _large_ creatures, aren't they?  I don't see how you'll manage with that lance, Master Borric; guess it's a game for younger men than I."

Despite his hesitance and stated inexperience Aldino manages to clamber up onto the back of his horse although the thin, old man looks distinctly out of place perched on the saddle.  He peers down at the ground.

"Oh dear, maybe I should've gotten a pony," he mutters.  Distracted by Nathan's question he nods.  "The crones, then."

It is a short ride down to the water's edge and a local ferry.  Mist rises from the early morning river though it's pretty clear the sun will soon burn it away.  Not something you'll have to worry about though as you'll be putting distance between you and the river with every step.

[sblock=OOC]Ok, an SOP would be useful: marching order, watches, other actions that you do on a daily basis.[/sblock]


-- = Aldino Galucci = --


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


If we can ride 2 x2, how about Borric and Syl in the front, Aldino in the middle, and Zelena and Nate in the rear?  

As for watches , Syl will volunteer to take the first.  Borric, Zelena, and Nate can follow however they prefer, if that's okay.

Those are my thoughts, at least .






 

Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18)^, Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18)^, Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight--used, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber on lizard man and one guard--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 6, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Holding the lance in his right hand, the point up in the air, Borric looks at the old man with an arched eyebrow, "You just hold it like this, grandpa. It is not so hard." The pun is not lost on the obnoxious fighter as he smirks.

"I should probably stick to the front, ready to charge if needed  It is the reason I decided on a war-trained horse, so I can buy you all time to get into position and dismount if you need to."

"Though, perhaps the pooch's nose would be good up in the front as well."

[sblock=OOC]Watch rotation is fine, think that is same as last time.  On foot, Borric is usually in front cause he is slow and the tank.  I supposed mounted does not change that. Unless someone has other ideas.

What other actions you need, GE? Like scouting and trapfinding?[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & lance
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Jul 6, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"I'll stick to the back, then," Nathan offers. Then, finally, he can't resist any longer, and adds, "Wouldn't want to get in the way when Borric finds something he needs to stick his lance into."

His juvenile snicker quickly cuts off as he glances over his right shoulder, then scoffs. "Please," he says, brushing off his unseen companions. "Anyone who's been around Borric more than an hour's heard worse, and you know it."

[sblock=ooc]Nathan only needs 2 hours sleep now to recharge his spells, but still probably best if he takes last watch, I think, to let him stretch his Mage Armor as best as possible. 

On that score, Nathan will cast Mage Armor on waking, then recharge later in the day (6 hour duration). Two should cover him for the active part of the day, since we can only ride the horses 8 hours without dealing with forced march conditions.

ETA: The ring also means Nathan doesn't need rations, so those should last longer. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 7/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 6, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







perrinmiller said:


> What other actions you need, GE? Like scouting and trapfinding?




I was thinking more of things outside the normal like what jkason posted with his Mage Armor spells and ring of sustenance effects.  If there isn't anything outside the usual that's fine.  I'll wait for Songdragon to chime in and then I'll post an update.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 7, 2012)

Zelena smiles at the others as she and her hound race out far ahead of the group and then back. The pair seem to be enjoying the wide open freedom but soon settle with everyone else as the pass from sight of the the city. "I am fine wherever you might need us." The gnome takes up a crossbow and readies the weapon as she takes up a lead spot for the moment but will switch now and again to follow up in the rear.

(( Just to make it confusing... just roll a percetage... 1-50 and under she is up front, 51-100 she is in back ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:*Longstider (3 hours), Bless (27 rounds), Protection from Evil (27 rounds), Inspire Courage (round 2)
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* battle axe +1 and sheild
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Command, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Silence, Remove Paralysis(d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 4 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Liberating Command, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 6 of 6 rounds remaining; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 8, 2012)

Aldino's eyes gleam in wicked amusement and pursing his lips fails to suppress his grin and short, barking laughter at Borric's pun and visual joke.  "That's easy for you to say, Borric."  Nathan's joke pushes the old man into full-on belly laughs and for a brief moment the young sorcerer thinks Aldino is going to slide right off his saddle.  Aldino manages to right himself after a jolt of panic but that sets him to laughing even more.

The first day of riding turns out to be quite pleasant.  Every step away from the river lessens the oppressive heat and closeness of the air.  Fresh breeze, not tainted by the lingering smell of decaying fish, refreshes and reinvigorates the mind and body.  Aldino continues the jokes started at the beginning of their travels and tells humorous stories of his life in Venza.  However, as the day passes his stories become fewer and fewer.  The riding is wearing on him quicker than anyone else and by the time you stop to set up camp for the night he almost falls off his saddle and hobbles around in his attempts to assist camp-making chores.

The next day Aldino seems little better but without complaint mounts his horse.  His mouth is held in a thin, tight line of determination, his brow has a furrow of concentration etched across it; he is clearly aching but you hear him mutter "...dwarven gold..." like a mantra.

The ground continues to rise from the flat swamps of the river to the curve of hills broken by jutting rock worn smooth by centuries of weather into lumps of pinkish-brown stone that resemble the bent backs of hunched giants.  It turns out that Borric is most skilled with reading the maps provided by Aquos and using the instruments of navigation.  For a week Borric leads the group through the hills with little trouble but after that week the ground rises sharply and, by your guess, you've entered the Sul Gulden mountains proper.

Late on the eighth day of travel Borric begins to have doubts.  He stops and pours over the map for a while and makes adjustments to the course of travel until he is satisfied that they are still on track for the destination marked on their maps.  Two more days of travel pass in which Borric begins the day confident of their direction but ends having to make adjustments to their course.

Late on the eleventh day Borric comes to the realization that he is no longer certain of their position on the map.

[sblock=OOC]Pic of the Sul Gulden mountains on the wiki.[/sblock]



-- = Aldino Galucci = --


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 10, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

After peering at the map from several angles, and even upside down, Borric wrinkles his brow in frustration, "Well, I am buggered. I am not sure where we are going anymore."

"Ya know, it only occurs to me now that we maybe shoulda hired us a gods be damned ranger." 

Looking at the mountains and their rocky visages, jutting ridges, and cliffs, he turns back around to his companions.

"Ideas?  What about you fly boy?" The last is directed at Syl.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & lance
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 10, 2012)

"You don't think that guy back in the city screwed us over do you?" She asks aloud to no one in particular, "Maybe get a jump on things for himself, or send us to some waiting ambush or just get lost, never to return?" Zelena says with a frown on her face.

"A guide of some sort might have been a thought... but, we are out here now. Let us figure out what we need to do. Are we looking for any prominent land marks or the like?" She says as she looks about the area they are in... and if they have a nice line of sight the topography of the area.

(( Knowledge (Geography) 1d20+2=15, At least Borric will know which way North is... Nothing good spellwise... took Web Shelter, nice for nightly protective sleeps.))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:*n/a
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* battle axe +1 and sheild
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Command, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Web Shelter, Remove Paralysis(d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 4 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Liberating Command, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 6 of 6 rounds remaining; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 11, 2012)

Aldino is too tired to do more than look up from where he catnaps in the saddle during the stop.

"What?  Did I hear you say we're lost?  Oh dear."

Although it doesn't quite seem possible the old man sags a little lower in the saddle.  There is still enough of the day left that you can get at least two more hours of travel in.  Provided you can determine the correct direction.  From this point you are looking for a mountain with a distinctive face but it is still at least three days away by previous calculations which were never solid to begin with.

[sblock=OOC]Borric has the best chance of getting the group back on track.  His Survival modifier with the navigation equipment and counting Zelena's K (Geography) roll as advice/aid bumps up to +11.  Pretty good chance of making the DC but other help would help solidify it as a success.[/sblock]




-- = Aldino Galucci = --


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 11, 2012)

"I can certainly take to the air, and see what is around us, but I don't have any knowledge of the topography or the wilderness here.  I'm not sure what relevant information I can give to you...I don't know what I'm supposed to be looking for, to be honest.  I could fly right over a clue, and not realize it, I'm afraid.  Maybe if you can give me an idea, I could give it a try," he responds to Borric, glumly.









*OOC:*


No Knowledge Geography or Survival for Syl.  I could always try them untrained, I suppose, if we can't come up with a better solution.





 



Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18)^, Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18)^, Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight--used, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber on lizard man and one guard--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


You only need a 10 to succeed an aid another so it can't hurt to try.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 11, 2012)

After the warrior apprises the witch of what landmarks might stand out to him, Syl makes sure Waltor is tucked in and takes to the air.  Although he was still learning about his flight ability, he knew he enjoyed this much more than riding those accursed horses.  He scanned the area, flying around the group's general position, trying to remember relevant fauna to advise Borric.


Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18)^, Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18)^, Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight--used, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber on lizard man and one guard--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 12, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

With some help in the geographical information area, Borric is feeling more confident by the minute. "Okay, Grandpa, want do you spy with regards to landmarks?"

"Nate, help me look around a bit, why don't ya." 









*OOC:*


Can we get an Aid Another from Aldina as well, while we wait for jkasen to roll, please? If we get lucky on two more Aid Anothers, taking 10 for a 25 might actually do it.  What about Celeb, does he get a roll for survival?





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & lance
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Jul 12, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"I'm horrible with maps," Nathan admits, "But maybe if I saw it in three dimensions..." he mutters, looking over Borric's shoulder at the map, then squinting to the surroundings. He nods, then whistles, calling forth as small gaggle of swirling motes which trace the lines of the map in the wide area within which Borric thinks the group might possibly be. 

The sorcerer steps away, then, directing the motes out in front of him, where they assemble, then their glowing forms shift to take on an approximation of the various routes, streams, tree clumps, and peaks and valleys indicated on the map. Nathan looks about, then back to the glowing jumble of map elements. Biting his lip, he reaches into the air, moving things about, referring back to the map and squinting at the distance. 

Finally, he stands, arms akimbo, hip slightly cocked, to survey his work.

"Okay, this is the best I can come up with," he says with a final sigh. "Does it help you at all?"

[sblock=ooc]Using Silent Image to construct a vaguely 3D model of the map for reference / comparison to the surrounding geography. Not sure it has a genuine circumstantial benefit, but it seemed like an interesting application of the spell, and I'd hate for folks to have waited so long for "Nathan thinks about it." 

Rolled some Aid Anothers, as well:

Survival; Know: Geo (1d20=3, 1d20=20)[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 13, 2012)

Aldino perks up when Borric calls for his aid.  He sits straighter and and stretches his neck up a bit to see what is around but ends up gawking in wonder at the displays of magic around him.  Nathan's magical model takes a moment to get used to but as Sylvain calls down landmarks from his elevated position and Nathan modifies it as directed Borric is able to pinpoint their position on the map.  Convinced of his position Borric adjusts their line of travel and is sure they haven't lost much time to their slight wandering.

"Good, good!  I knew you had it in you, my boy!  Not lost for long, eh?  That gold'll be weighing down our pockets any day now."

With the direction straightened out the group is able to continue on for nearly two hours more before finding a place to camp.  As the sun slips behind the mountains and sets the slopes ahead of them into shadow you see the glimmer of a small campfire maybe two miles or so distant.

[sblock=OOC]I keep forgetting about Take 10.  With the modifiers you've garnered from Aid actions so far and gear, taking 10 will easily make the DC.[/sblock]




-- = Aldino Galucci = --


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 13, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric completely ignores the fact that he was ever uncertain and potentially lost. "Not a problem, I wasn't worried in the slightest."

"You are correct, grandpa.  That dwarven gold is not going to elude such mighty and crafty heroes as us.  No sir." 

He settles in at the campsite, picketing the animals in a sheltered side of the campsite.  He rubs down the horses.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & lance
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Jul 13, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan calls another swirl of motes to refresh his defenses as the party gets back on the trail, happy to let Borric ignore his confusion now that they're back on track. As they set up camp and the campfire becomes visible, the sorcerer points.

"I dunno that I want to go making new exciting friends out here in the middle of nowhere, but it might be a good idea for us to at least scope whoever that is out before we start our own fire. If we're going to have trouble, I'd rather it was while we're all still awake."

[sblock=ooc]2nd cast of Mage Armor for the day, since I think it probably faded around the time we were checking the map.[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 5/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 13, 2012)

"I think I have a little bit of flight time left today.  I can take a quick scouting mission and report back if I see any possible trouble on the horizon.  I think Waltor is beginning to get a kick out of flying.  He constantly wants me to chase after yummy looking bugs, though..."  Realizing he was rambling again, he trailed off.  

Once the group was setting up the campsite, Syl took to the air for the scouting mission.  That would be much more fun than boring camp work.









*OOC:*


I assume I have a little bit of the flight hex left for today, DM.








Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight--used, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 13, 2012)

[sblock=Gerald]







Gerald007 said:


> I assume I have a little bit of the flight hex left for today, DM.




I figure Syl used around a minute of his hex for the mapping.  That would leave him 5 minutes, roughly the ability to fly 6000 feet or just over a mile.  The distant fire is roughly two miles away.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


Ah, good point, DM.  I'll not fly that far away and have to try and hoof it back.  I Guess, I'll just scan close by to make sure that no bears or the like are out in the open.








Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight--used, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 14, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric gauges the setting sun and the distance before replying, "But, we are not likely to get there and back before it is completely night.  Some of us cannot see in the dark at all and that would give our scouting away as well.  Hmmm..."

"If you guys have a plan to take a quick look, that is a fine idea.  If not, then we have a few other options."

"I can set the fire in a banked pit to not give off illumination so much and they will not see it from so far away.  Or we can make a big fire over there, away from the camp and see who comes to investigate. Ambush the ambushers, if you will." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 15, 2012)

*GM:*  Let me know what you plan.  If you are scouting, let me know what actions you take.  If you are setting up an ambush, let me know what sort of terrain you are looking for to make use of.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 16, 2012)

"Or as the saying goes... letting the sleeping dragon lie." Zelena comments, "After all it is merely someone else camping. out. Maybe it is some woodsmen or yes, some orcish bandits... but leave it alone for now. Be on watch and alert from trouble and go from there. It has been a long day, and we need out rest."


----------



## jkason (Jul 16, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan bites his lip, thinking on the points both Borric and Zelena make against scouting.

"To have a good ambush, we'd probably all need to stay awake and alert, though, not knowing when they might show up."

His frown shifts as he glances to something his unseen entourage apparently says, then raises an intrigued eyebrow as he looks to his new ring.

"Maybe I can manage a compromise thanks to my new finery. If you let me take the first watch to sleep, I should be recharged for the day ahead. If we keep the camp compact, I think I can make use of that little trick I did with the map, then, to cover us with an illusion for the rest of the night. It'll be tedious, and I won't be very good to keep an eye out for anyone who sees through the magic, so company would still be much appreciated."

[sblock=ooc]The ring of sustenance lets Nathan be ready to cast again after 2 hours sleep and his 15 minute prep. After that, he can create 100 cubic feet of Silent Image, and since the duration is Concentration, he can sustain it for the rest of the night using the single casting.

Like he said, though, having to sustain the spell (plus his crap Perception score) means he'll be pretty useless at noticing anyone who comes poking around / interaction-saves vs. the illusion, so company on the remaining watch would still probably be a good idea.[/sblock] 

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 5/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 16, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric nods, "Works for me.  If the rest of us get more rest, then maybe we get up early and find out who it is before they break camp."

"Grandpa, you wanna help with the firewood detail." He is not really asking, more like making sure Aldino doesn't try to use his old age to avoid camp routine duties again. He set about making a good pit for the fire so it will be useful, but unseen from the direction of the other campsite.

_Take 10 on Survival to bank the fire for low illumination_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 17, 2012)

Aldino bows to Borric with a flourish of one wiry arm as his back pops in protest to the motion.  He slowly straightens in deference to his weary bones but his eyes still exhibit good humor and that twinkle of mischief.

"As you command, Mageslayer."

He wanders away from the camp walking in an awkward hunched position as if trying to keep a low profile and avoid being spotted by whoever is at the distant camp.  While Aldino gathers wood Sylvain does a quick scout of the area.  He doesn't see anything that he would consider unusual or dangerous.

Soon enough Borric has the firepit dug and a fire started and though small it'll be enough to keep the chill of the cooler mountain nights off.  Nathan sleeps soundly during the early night and wakes to spread magical camouflage over the camp.  It registers in his mind that sometime during the night the distant fire dies down or is banked and so no longer is twinkling in the distance.

And so it is when the sky begins to faintly lighten to the east long before the sun will break the mountainous horizon that the sleepers waken.




-- = Aldino Galucci = --


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 17, 2012)

"Much obliged, Nate.  That looks terribly tedious.  I'd advise finding a spell that doesn't make you have to stay up all night next time.  I'd be a mess without getting my eight hours of solid rest, you know.". Despite poking some fun at the sorcerer, Syl made sure that he sat with him, keeping Nate awake during Syl's turn on watch.  


Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18)^, Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18)^, Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight--used, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber on lizard man and one guard--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 17, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"On the upside, after awhile, the celestial nags even die down," he replies to Sylvain's friendly jab during his turn at 'keep Nathan company' watch. "I guess I was wrong, and they _can't_ keep going forever."

While the ring exorcised drowsiness, Nathan had to agree with Sylvain: eight-plus hours holding the image of uninviting rocks and brambly trees to turn aside the curious was less than ideal. As pre-dawn began to leak into the sky and the others stirred, it was with a very loud sigh of relief that Nathan nodded to his surroundings. Shrubbery and mineral deposits melted into a stream of glowing motes which hadn't nearly the manic energy in their swirling movements that the others were used to, though they faded from view before anyone could take much note of it. 

Standing, Nathan cracks his back and stretches with a big yawn, less out of drowsiness than to break the glazed-over feeling he has from so long focused on a single task.

"I can't tell you if they noticed us or just let things die down, but somewhere in the middle of the night, the other camp's fire wasn't there anymore," Nathan advises the others as he sits around breakfast. "Afraid I couldn't tell you exactly when, since I was spending most of my attention keeping the motes on task."

[sblock=ooc]Nathan will cast his first Mage Armor just before the party leaves camp for the day, FYI. It's not in stats at the moment, though, since we're ostensibly still in morning prep mode.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* None
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 7/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


I have been having trouble getting onto EnW today as well as the other  day.  No time left to update tonight, it might have to wait until  Thursday. Sorry.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 18, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


Just got access to the site, posting lite in my short available window before bed.





Borric dons his platemail, putting his chain shirt pajamas away, and says, "Come on and get a move on.  Break camp and let's go see if they are still there or not."

"We can eat trail rations from the saddle." 

He sees about the mounts and such so they can expedite taking advantage of this early start.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 18, 2012)

"Are we sure we want to go looking for what might be trouble?  We might be able to just pass them by, and be on our merry way without them ever knowing we were here.  The longer we tarry with other things, the longer it will be before we get our hands on all that gold, you know..."


Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18)^, Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18)^, Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight--used, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber on lizard man and one guard--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 19, 2012)

The group has a bit of time to decide if they wish to investigate the location of the fire or not as they ride out.  It is in their direction of travel, however, and avoiding it may cause longer delays than desirable.

Aldino rides quietly for a while before speaking: "I think we should check the fire.  A quick glance should tell us if anyone is still nearby, should it not?"

His bushy brows raise in question and while he includes everyone in his question, in matters concerning getting around in the wilderness his inclination has been to follow Borric's advice.




-- = Aldino Galucci = --


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 19, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric sticks a foot into the stirrup and swings his armored leg over to plop his arse into the saddle.  Shield on his arm, he pulls out some trail rations to munch on and gives Syl a smirking grin, "Bah, trouble finds us either way out here. Better to go catch it unawares and eating breakfast."

"The rest of you ready? Mount up and let's go." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Jul 19, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

After a hand wave and a quip, Nathan calls forth the swirl of motes to build up his protection for the next several hours, then mounts and shrugs.

"Borric's probably right in this case; we haven't been especially good at avoiding trouble, that's for sure. And if we have to detour to avoid checking this out, well, might as well have a look. If you promise to stay out of the way and under cover, grandfather?" The last he delivers to Aldino with a gentle tone, trying to make clear his concern that their elderly employer not put himself in harm's way as he did back in Hruthrip.

[sblock=ooc]Casting his first Mage Armor of the day[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 20, 2012)

"Oh, yes.  Of course, Nathan.  I wouldn't dream of causing trouble," says Aldino.  The old man quickly mounts up and it's clear he's still stiff from the travel but finally adjusting to the hours in the saddle.

Travel is slow in the mountains and it takes nearly two hours before you are approaching the site of the other camp.  Before you arrive, however, you see that there is some sort of ruined structure nearby.  It is difficult at first to tell what the structure was but as you get closer you figure out that the ruin is an arch of an ancient aqueduct.  The rest of the aqueduct is destroyed and stone scattered about.

Some of the stones have been gathered into a fire circle at the foot of the arch and the cold ashes of the fire remain within.  The wiry mountain grasses have been trampled in the area, more than one would expect from a single traveler.  There is one peculiarity at the campsite: three feet or so from the fire is a hole, approximately six to nine inches in diameter and a foot deep.




-- = Aldino Galucci = --


----------



## jkason (Jul 20, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan frowns at the sight of the depression in the earth, a nonverbal 'hrm' coming, as if he's thinking on something. The crown of his head begins to glow, and from the glow, two tiny motes emerge, orbiting his head once to leave a light trail before settling in his eyes and fading from view.

[sblock=ooc]Casting Detect Magic. Throwing in some rolls in case there's something to detect:

Know: Arcana; Spellcraft (1d20+7=14, 1d20+10=29)[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours), Detect Magic
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 20, 2012)

Aldino steps up next to Nathan and gazes down at the hole.

"What do you see?"  He jumps as he is buzzed by a golden mote that disappears into Nathan's eyes.  "Oh dear.  Wizardly things."  The old man hastily retreats to his horse and stands out of the way waiting for the others to finish their examination.

Nathan's enhanced vision does not reveal the presence of any magical auras, past or present.  The hole, however, reminds him of nothing more than a post-hole dug for a fence yet it is the only one that he can find.




-- = Aldino Galucci = --


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 20, 2012)

"That seems rather... odd. Unless, maybe, they planted a pole, a standard perhaps?" The gnome looks down at the hole, "Unless someone buried something."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 21, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric swings a leg over and clanks to the ground. He takes a look around and at the hole, checking to see if he can make heads nor tails of it.

He shrugs and looks around at the campsite to see if there are any other interesting things that appear to be out of place.

"Tis curious, yes. It is too close for his latrine and I don't smell piss. Maybe he buried something for safe keeping and just dug it up when he left."

"Syl, what does Walter think?"  He looks over at the lass's mount and wonders if Celeb smells anything.

[sblock=OOC]If these are applicable;
Survival (1d20+5=14)
Know: Engineering (1d20+8=21)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 21, 2012)

Syl glances at Waltor and they seemed to communicate nonverbally, as the little scorpion jumps down to look at the hole.  "Darn it, now I am interested in this.  Since we have come all the way over here, I think we might ought to spend a couple hours digging.  If there's nothing there, all we've lost is a little time.  If there is something interesting to be found, then so much the better."


Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 22, 2012)

As Sylvain digs into the ground around the hole (which Nathan still swears looks like nothing so much as a post-hole) Borric can tell from his experience at excavation and building that the soil around the hole has not been dug out and compacted again.  Whatever purpose the hole had it is not hiding anything now and was never bigger than it currently is.  Why the occupants might plant a pole and then remove it, however, is unclear.

Continuing the examination of the campsite Borric discovers tracks.  Several individuals, booted and making no attempt to hide their mark upon the ground, left tracks that move off south-west while Borric's plan of travel heads off south-east.

Aldino keenly watches back by the horses and calls out, "We following them to find out who they are?  Or continuing on?"




-- = Aldino Galucci = --

        *GM:*  Trap circumvented & XP updated in first post.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 23, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric makes his back to his warhorse and shrugs, "I don't see a reason to pursue some other traveler going in a different direction.  My curiosity is satisfied for now."

"But, if you all have a different opinion..."  He leaves the sentence hanging, unclear if he will agree to something else or try to talk his companions out of it.

[sblock=OOC]I am agreeable OOC if someone wants to follow the tracks. But, Borric will need a logical reason. Otherwise onwards to dwarven GOLD! [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Jul 23, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan bites his lip as the others set about digging, trying to puzzle out what the post hole might have been for.

"I suppose it might have been some kind of ... mobile watchtower, though the balance on it would be tough to manage, wouldn't it?" he theorizes.

To Borric's question, he shakes his head. "No, if they're headed the other way, I don't see a point in detouring for them. Let them hunt whatever it is they're after, so long as it isn't us or ours."

[sblock=ooc]Nathan's agreeing to head on toward where we think the dwarven settlement is since it appears the other folks aren't going that way.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 23, 2012)

Withe a shrug, "Sounds good." She mounts back up and seems ready to move out once again.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 24, 2012)

"As I recall, I didn't want to even head over here, so I certainly don't want to chase after what is probably just some random travelers.  Let's stay on our main mission.  The quicker we get the gold, the quicker we can head back to town and get a real bed..."


Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 24, 2012)

Choosing not to court further trouble the group moves on.

By the end of the day the five travelers have ridden through a pass and a tall mountain with three distinct peaks is visible in the distance.  Too far yet to see the faces they've been told adorn its slopes but the rough shape looks right and Borric is certain that the mountain is their destination.

Two more days of travel puts the group on the lower slopes of the mountain known as the Three Crones.  This is certainly the mountain; the three weathered summits bear distinct resemblance to three old women.  If you squint.  And if you were drunk and only had a general idea what a woman looks like.

"Loverly, ain't they?"
"Oh, yes, and that'un be plump!"
" 'E _not_ be plump, that be 'is shella steel."
"Ain't talkin' to you hags, talkin' to _them_!"
"Then what'un be so loverly?"

Shuffling round an outcropping of stone come three of the ugliest, ancient crones you've likely ever seen and near enough in appearance to be triplets.  Their hair is lank and greasy where it hasn't fallen out of their misshapen heads, limbs are bony and thin, fingers tipped with cruelly sharp nails, and their clothing is reeking and filthy.  One of the hags has an eye that rolls wildly.  Borric and Sylvain immediately are reminded of Lycast, the girl-hag that roams the coastline south of Venza; these three have the same sort of presence that Lycast had when they met her.

"What be so loverly?  Why, the stones wot look like us!"  The hag turns her attention fully to the group, staring with one encrusted eye while the other rolls in its socket.  She smacks her lips that are disturbingly like fat, slimy slugs.  "Don't ya think?"




--- --  Old Crone  -- ---


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 24, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric leaves the tip of his lance tilted upright, to ensure that he is not threatening to skewer the old hags.  But, he certainly is far from being comfortable about this encounter.  Normally, not one to shy away from hitting on and trying to roll in the hay with women, he certainly draws the line on these crones. He wouldn't even bed them if Syl let him borrow his manhood to use instead.

"Yeah, sure."

"Syl, these ladies are more your mug o' ale, not mine."  

The brash fighter remains in front, ready to spur his warhorse into action, but Borric believes it is better if Nathan and Zelena to spur their tongues into action instead. 

[sblock=OOC]How's that for a participation post to prompt other players to go first. [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & lance
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Jul 24, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

[sblock=ooc]Wasn't actually waiting on anyone. Things have been a bit busier for me of late, so I don't tend to be able to post as early as sometimes I could before. Apologies if I was holding things up.[/sblock]

Nathan swallows his quip at Borric's clear uneasiness around the crones. Instead, recognizing that the warrior is inclined to allow for some level of diplomacy, he flashes his own winning smile to the trio.

"Now, surely, even the wonders of nature couldn't capture your exceptional visages, ladies," Nathan says smoothly. He doesn't press further, knowing his smaller companion has the stronger skills to take the lead in negotiations.

[sblock=ooc]Diplomacy Aid. (1d20+8=20)

GE, what time of day is it? Just wondering if Nathan's on his first or second Mage Armor of the day. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 7/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 24, 2012)

Syl glanced at Borric for half a second before returning his gaze to the crones.  "My friend Nathan is correct, ladies.  Mother Nature had quite a task, trying to capture loveliness such as yours.  Obviously she'd be hard pressed to succeed."

Hoping he had helped the mood by complimenting the ladies, Syl shut up, hoping Zelena could win the day with her silver tongue.









*OOC:*


Of course that was meant as an aid another roll, not a plain diplomacy one...






Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 24, 2012)

The gnome looks at the crones and then to the Crones...

((Sense Motive 1d20+11=30 ))

"Merry meet to you all." Zelena starts. "I am Zelena, and these are my companions. It would appear that you are the first we have seen in many days. A surprise indeed." The woman comments, saying nothing that is not true.

not getting the best of vibes from the trio she continues, "Unfortunately we have many more days to go and should continue our journey. I wish you ladies a good day."

Zelena smiles and starts in the direction the group was heading towards the mountains watching the women to see if they act with any hostility.

(( Perception 1d20+14=31 ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:*Longstider (3 hours), Bless (27 rounds), Protection from Evil (27 rounds), Inspire Courage (round 2)
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* battle axe +1 and sheild
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Command, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Remove Paralysis(d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 4 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Liberating Command, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 6 of 6 rounds remaining; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 25, 2012)

*GM:*  Current in-game time would be late afternoon, perhaps an hour or so before you would normally begin searching out a suitable camping site.  For all practical purposes, too late to begin the final ascent up the mountain to Khuldun and on Nathan's second spell.     

The apparent leader of the crones bats her wobbling wall-eyes at Borric while the other two shuffle closer and squint at the travelers.

"Not much fer flattery, eh?"
"Oh, no, but that'un be the strong an' silent type, ya see."
" 'E _not_ be strong and silent, 'e jus' be dim-witted, I wager."
"He strong, lookit them muscles!"
"But ugly."

One of the sisters points at Nathan and vainly adjusts the greasy sackcloth dress she wears.

"Now 'im, 'e gots a silver tongue an' the looks of a godling."
"Yes, he does, he does."
"Wot?  Think that'un 'ud go fer the likes of you?  Fool hag!"

The wobbling wall-eye turns itself on Sylvain and the other two hags soon follow suit in blatantly sizing up the young witch.

"At least that one knows when ta hold his tongue."
" 'Course 'e does, witch, 'e gots the advice of a Wise One ta listen on."
"Wot? A Wise One, ya say?"

Zelena, meanwhile, has been studying the three crones and has come to an initial assessment.  In her opinion, which she is convinced is spot on, the crones are fickle, possibly volatile, eager for company and very powerful.  A potentially dangerous combination though for the moment they seem harmless enough.  Noticing her regard, the crones turn their attention finally to Zelena.  The leader smiles revealing rotted, black stumps of teeth.

"Dearie, none comes here but fer one thing."
"One thing only."
"Only one."

The three bob their heads just out of synchronization that is rather disconcerting and briefly gaze up the steep mountainside.

"Gold," mutters Aldino who promptly looks chagrined that he spoke their goal aloud no matter how quietly it was done.

"Yes indeed."  This crone obviously has incredible hearing.  Her eyes narrow deviously.  "And we can help you find it.  If yer willing."




--- --  Old Crone  -- ---


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 25, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric frowns in consternation as the crones are offering to help, and he mutters to complete his thoughts, "but at what price? This is not the most comfortable situation, for damned sure... Crap almost like that time I had to..."

"A-hem. Well, enough of those thoughts."  

The brash fighter stops muttering to himself and raises his voice so the crones can hear.  "Now just why would we be needing help finding it?"  

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & lance
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Jul 25, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

As the crone's seem to see right through Nathan, assessing both his powers and his preferences with almost no effort, the young man reconsiders the group's chances of out-talking the trio. He holds his own tongue for now, waiting to see how Borric's gambit plays out.

[sblock=ooc]Adjusted mini-stats for time of day, but otherwise holding for now to see what the crones might be trying to gain.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 26, 2012)

Attention swivels back to Borric and the three titter amongst themselves.

"Oh, yes, tell that'un why, sister."
"Hmff.  Dim-witted, I said it, yes?"
"Tha trail, it would confuse a mountain goat, it would."
"But we know it."
"We know it like our own skin."
"We know it and can make sure the way is found or not.  Question be: they willin' to pay tha price?  Well?"

The three stare at the travelers and, for a change, the leader's eye holds steady.




--- --  Old Crone  -- ---


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 26, 2012)

"A trail can be managed through various means. For the sake of the conversion, and we accept your help with the trail, what is your price?" Zelena asks from atop her hound looking back at the Crones.

(( Diplomacy 1d20+12=31 ))


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 26, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric has a very uncomfortable feeling on what the price might be and is not entirely sure he will be willing to pay it.  He cannot stop himself from adjusting the armored codpiece of his platemail to ensure the protection is properly in place.

"I am not sure I believe you.  What have you of proof?"









*OOC:*


Not a good idea to let Borric be face.  He doesn't know when to shut up and has very little charisma or diplomacy.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & lance
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Jul 26, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nervous though he is that Borric's confrontational nature might wind up costing them, Nathan finds himself unable to see a path that lets he and Zelena reclaim the hags' gaze that wouldn't undercut the clearly already-in-progress negotiations. 

He bites his tongue for the moment, then, hoping he has the reaction time to stave off anything too horrifically damaging.

[sblock=ooc]







perrinmiller said:


> Not a good idea to let Borric be face.  He doesn't know when to shut up and has very little charisma or diplomacy.




Wasn't my intent to, but since Nathan's first followup to "what makes you think we'd need help?" would be a rather lame, "yeah, what?"  and, likewise, he'd now just be saying "yeah, what's the price and can you prove it?" he's sort of stuck; forcing his way in just to be redundant undermines both Borric and Nathan, so he's waiting until he's actually got something to add to the proceedings.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 27, 2012)

"Price an' proof!  That Vadin fellow babbled 'bout proof, too."
"Never met a more dim-witted man, yes?"
"Regretted it in the end, eh, sisters?"
"Now lookit 'im.  Tch."

The leader of the crones glares at the group with her good eye as the other rolls round the socket in an unpleasant fashion.

"Proof be a hard thing to give."
"Don't suppose that'un 'ud take our word fer it."
"Like as not, sister."
"Ask the Wise One if the Crones of Gulden lie!  We be hard as rocks..."
"Harder, sister."
"...but falsehood shall never cross these lips!"

Waltor, scuttling about on Sylvain's shoulder stops dead-still when the crones turn to stare in his direction.  In the silence of their regard Waltor bursts into a frenzy of motion waving his claws, bobbing on his legs and making strange clacking sounds.

[sblock=Sylvain]Waltor is agitated and not particularly communicating effectively or clearly.  However, Sylvain gets that Waltor believes the crones are very old & very powerful.  And they lie like stones; that is, they are incapable of lying.[/sblock]

"True," agrees one of the crones as she follows Waltor's conversation with Sylvain.

"The price..."
"That'un is fearful fer his manhood."
"Oh, we'd break _that_ like a twig."
"Still we should test it."
"_Price_," repeats the first seeming somewhat irritated by the interruptions of her sister-crones.  "Defeat our champion an' we'll provide a guide up the mountain or the answer to three questions."
"Good one, sister!"
"Very poetickal."
"But if you wish to scale tha mountain on yer own, we will not hinder you."




--- --  Old Crone  -- ---


----------



## jkason (Jul 27, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan stiffens at the unsolicited mention of Vadin Ser. The crones had already shown preternatural insight, so it was possible they'd merely plucked the name from the minds of one of them, or that everyone who came after the gold had similar information and myths to go on.

Still, dismissing out of hand the reference to the expedition they were attempting to follow seemed foolish, too.

"'Defeat' is an awfully malleable word, isn't it ladies?" Nathan asks sweetly. "At least, there are all sorts of contests can be one or lost. So, would this be puzzles? Cards? Maybe a pissing contest? Borric's quite good at those," he finishes with a conspiratorial wink to let the fighter know he's out to ease tension rather than belittle him.

"After all, I can't imagine ladies of your exceptional mental powers are interested in something so mundane as bloodsport, are you? And with the power you three so clearly possess, what kind of champion might you need?"

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 27, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

After holding up a mailed finger to have the crones wait a moment, Borric turns in the saddle with a scrapping of the plates of his armor and looks to his companions.

"Fighting a champion, eh. Well, that sounds like something I can do.  Unless it is some woodland nymph or an air elemental.  But these hags are likely fookin' dangeroous in their own right, I am leery of what they would consider a champion."

"Mountain giant? Earth elemental? Sierra mist?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & lance
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 28, 2012)

"Slow down, Waltor," Syl says trying to follow what the scorpion was saying.

After getting the jist of the conversation, Syl moves to the others and whispers, "Guys, two things that Waltor has told me about those three.  They aren't lying to us...that's the good news.  The bad news is that they are amazingly powerful.  Much more powerful than that barghest we ran across awhile back." 

Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 28, 2012)

"Ah, godling, defeat is plain from where we stand."
"Not ta me, sister.  Da belly is in tha way."

Shuffling around as Borric, Nathan, Zelena, and Sylvain confer amongst themselves the three crones continue to chatter and proclaim.

"The Stones stand Sentinel,"
"As the Lady walks the Wild,"
"Red in Tooth and Claw."

"'Bloodsport' he calls it."
"Fancy words, that'un has."
"All be killin' in tha end, sister."
"Och, no!  Tha killin' ain't tha point; it be tha _annealing_."
"Wot's that!"
"E'en tha untested sword can be taken inna battle."
"Tha un-_forged_ sword be a lump a iron."
"Wot foolishness you talk!  These be _swords_ by the least measure."
"Still, it'll take all to face _our_ champion."
"Except tha ol' bony one.  Likely he'd jus' get in tha way."
"Must be good fer somethin' or they wouldna brung 'im."
"Good luck charm, mebbe."

The dominant crone turns her good eye in the direction of the party.

"Wot be the answer?  Accept our aid an' take our test?  Or tackle the mountain on your own strength an' will?"




--- --  Old Crone  -- ---


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 28, 2012)

"Not too sure what you all think. I am sure their help would be good, if what Syl and Waltor say about them not lying and being as powerful as they are." She looks back over her shoulder at the trio, "What do you think, a battle, or some questions?"

((I hate riddles myself... never found such things fair in a RPG settting, it usually pits a player vs the riddle and not the character. I have a feeling fighting is going to be a nasty something or some trick where they name one of us their champion... ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:*Longstider (3 hours), Bless (27 rounds), Protection from Evil (27 rounds), Inspire Courage (round 2)
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* battle axe +1 and sheild
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Command, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Remove Paralysis(d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 4 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Liberating Command, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 6 of 6 rounds remaining; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 28, 2012)

*GM:*  I never said anything about riddles; the crones may speak in riddles but riddles aren't on the board.  It's either go up the mountain on your own skill/power/what have you, OR the group defeats their champion in battle to gain either a guide or the chance to ask the crones three questions (your choice).


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 29, 2012)

(( Ahhhh... my bad.   Guess I should read better next time. ))


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 29, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric remembers the barghest well, the foul trophy is decorating the Dunn Wright Inn's facade still. 

"Yeah, Syl, that was a bitch, except it was a male wolf thing truth be told. I recall an altercation with a Sea Hag too, glad to have not pissed that bitch off as well."

"Well, facing a champion is something I am finding hard to resist, truth be told.  Let me see if the crones will say more."

Turning to address the old hags again, he calls out, "I don't suppose you ladies will be inclined to tell us what this champion of yours is, would you?  I don't much enjoy punching against the fog in the valley, hardly sporting for fook's sake."









*OOC:*


Sierra Mist? This crowd is tough. 





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 63 Current: 63
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 23 (25 vs. Disarm/ 27 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & lance
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 30, 2012)

"Fog inna valley?  How's _fog_ supposed ta fight?"
"That'un has a brain.  Too bad 'e used it fer saddle grease."

The crone leader grins exposing her nasty teeth.

"Flesh an' blood, our champion has..."
"Like you."
"One of you, anyway."
"But armed in our strength."

"Don't be afeared, manling."
"Our champion ain't invincible."
"Och, no!  If'n 'e were it wouldn't be tha bloody _sport_, now would it?"
"It'd be tha bloody massacre."
"Where be tha fun in that?"




--- --  Old Crone  -- ---


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 30, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric still doesn't rise to the crones' baiting insults, figuring it is better to not piss them off if they are so powerful.

"Okay, what are the rules for this contest?"









*OOC:*


Are we accepting this contest, guys? I did not want Borric to presume.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & lance
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 30, 2012)

*GM:*  By my calculation, TBX puts Borric at level 7 today.  Congrats!  Feel free to level up as soon as you can.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 30, 2012)

"Well ladies, sounds like you have yourself a contest. We certainly could use your assistance. After we dispatch your champion, if you ask nicely, we might even allow you a date with that one over there," Syl says, jabbing his thumb at Borric. 

Waltor continued to chitter, indicating that perhaps this wasn't the greatest idea in the world.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


Thanks, GE.  If you can take a look, I have leveled Borric.  Pretty straight forward BAB & Skills.  Note his speed in Heavy Armor is now 30ft.


----------



## jkason (Jul 30, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan tenses up as it becomes clear there will be no talking their way into what they're after, and finally nods his assent to the others. 

"What the hells. If this trip's going to kill me, I suppose it's better it does it sooner than later. I'd hate to subject myself to even more bloody wilderness and hiking just to die from something lame like exposure. Maybe the motes'll sing a chorus or something."

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for delays. Weekends have gotten very bad for me to post on, and work is picking up enough that it's slower going to get myself caught up afterward.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 31, 2012)

*GM:*  Borric's level-up is approved & marked on his sheet.     

Two of the hags cackle at Sylvain's joke and jostle and nudge each other.  The third frowns over Borric's question.

"Rules?  Kill it and claim your reward, or it kills you."

She seems somewhat confused about the idea of rules.

"Aha!  He accepted," hollers one of the hags pointing at Sylvain.
"Summon the champion!"

The three hags scuttle up onto a boulder with a flash of unsightly thigh then stand and slowly begin to rhythmically stomp their filthy, calloused feet.  A rumble seems to emanate from their stomping into the ground beneath everyone's feet.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round One.  Everyone is up although an opponent is not yet arrived.






[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
You all
Champion

Map:



Note: Rocky squares near the edge of the map are difficult terrain.

Party:
Borric: 73/73 hit points remaining; 
Nathan: 38/38 hit points remaining; 
Sylvain: 50/50 hit points remaining;
Zelena: 42/42 hit points remaining;

Spells Cast: Mage Armor (x2) (Nathan)
Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (Nathan)

Enemy Status:
Champion: 0 damage taken; Unwounded[/sblock]




--- --  Old Crone  -- ---


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 31, 2012)

*GM:*  Looks like I neglected to account for mounts.  I'm not going to retroactively change the map, too much trouble.  With your first post mention whether you are still mounted, previously dismounted, or need to dismount.  If the latter, Aldino can take any reins and move the horses off to one side (off map).


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 31, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

With the contest on, Borric flips down the visor on his helmet and gets his lance lowered and into position.  He guides his horse around to face the apparent direction of the threat, ready to unleash a charge on his warhorse.

"Very well, let us be about this. Grandpa!  Get out of the way and stay back!"

[sblock=Actions]Ready a Charge? 
If not move horse to F4/G5, drop lance and ready Chakram to throw.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Mounted (Ride +6)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & lance (+12/+7 Att; 1d8+4 dmg)
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Jul 31, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan, not wanting to have to wrestle with a horse in the middle of a fight, slides off his mount and lets Aldino take the reins. 

"Well, whatever it is, the faster you folks can hit it, the faster it falls," Nathan says. He makes a gesture as if tossing out a handful of dust, and a swarm of motes sprays out from his hand. The jittering bits of light settle on Borric and his mount, Zelena, Celebfedhiin, Sylvain, and Nathan himself, and though they fade from view, all touched feel an instant charge of energy within them, and it almost seems as if the world is moving a bit more slowly in relation to them.

[sblock=ooc]*Move* Dismount
*Standard* Cast Haste. Lasts 6 rounds and affects 6 creatures. Since Borric looks to stay mounted, I added his horse as well as Celebfedhiin to the creatures affected, but neither of the casters' horses. All affected gain:

* 1 extra attack at full BAB when using a full attack action.
* +1 bonus to attacks
* +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves (lost if Dex is lost)
* +30 ft all movement modes (max of 2x normal speed, so I think Zelena only gets +20)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours), Haste (6/6 rounds)
* 1 extra attack at full BAB when using a full attack action.
* +1 bonus to attacks
* +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves (lost if Dex is lost)
* +30 ft all movement modes (max of 2x normal speed)

*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) *<20 w/ Haste>*
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *<+6 (Haste)>* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 3/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jul 31, 2012)

Syl moves back, wanting to stay out of the range of whatever monster was coming.  He quickly used one of his hexes on Borric, improving the warriors chance to hit the creature.

The witch lets Waltor scurry to safety not knowing what type of creature those hags would consider to be their champion.









*OOC:*


Fortune hex on Borric.








Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 31, 2012)

Zelena dismounts from the Hound and calls out as she holds forth her holy symbol, "Ral, I ask for your blessings, to defeat this coming foe!"

(Cast Bless, 30 round duration... Zelena's base movement is 30ft with the travel domain)

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:*Bless (30 rounds), Haste (6 rounds)
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* battle axe +1 and shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Command, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Remove Paralysis(d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 4 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Liberating Command, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 6 of 6 rounds remaining; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 1, 2012)

The deep-earth rumbling ends as a giant scorpion bursts from the ground near the center of the clearing and scatters large rocks all around it.  At first the scorpion seems to be covered in dust but then you all realize that the thing's carapace is made of rough stone.









*OOC:*


Combat: Borric's readied attack w/ chakram then, Round Two.  Everyone is up.






[sblock=Combat Information]
Perrin: Charge is a full-round action and, therefore, ineligible for readying.

Initiative:
You all
Champion

Map:



Note: Rocky squares near the edge of the map are difficult terrain.

Party:
Borric: 73/73 hit points remaining; 
Nathan: 38/38 hit points remaining; 
Sylvain: 50/50 hit points remaining;
Zelena: 42/42 hit points remaining;

Spells Cast: Mage Armor (x2), Haste (Nathan), Bless (Zelena); Fortune Hex/Borric (Sylvain)
Conditions in Effect:
--Mage Armor (Nathan);
--Haste (party) 6/6; +1 to attacks, AC & Ref saves
--Bless (party) 30/30; +1 to attacks & save vs. fear
--Fortune hex (Borric)

Enemy Status:
Champion (AC 21): 0 damage taken; Unwounded[/sblock]




--- --  Old Crone  -- ---


----------



## jkason (Aug 1, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan jumps a bit as the crones' champion literally rises from the earth. 

"Tell me we didn't ride right over that thing on our way in," he mutters, trying to make sense of the combination of its shape and its apparently unique hide, though it rings few bells.

"All right, let's see if we can't confuse Mr. Sting with a few extra targets," Nathan says, glancing upwards. He frowns as only a single mote materializes. "Cowards. Fine. See if you can't get behind him, all right?" he calls to the mote, which makes its way in an arc above the battle, its spherical form stretching and reshaping as it goes...

[sblock=ooc]GE, do the rocky areas around the scorpion also constitute difficult terrain, or are those only there for effect?

Know: Arcana check to see if he recognizes the beastie. Probably doesn't know much if he does:

Know: Arcana (1d20+7=13)

Then he'll start casting Summon Minor Monster to summon ...

Number of celestial augmented weasels (1d3=1)

... ugh, 1 weasel (with Augment Summoning, celestial template, and DR 3/evil from his bloodline arcana) into I9 (rassum frassum close range...). Materializes beginning of Nathan's turn next round). [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours), Haste (6/6 rounds)
* 1 extra attack at full BAB when using a full attack action.
* +1 bonus to attacks
* +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves (lost if Dex is lost)
* +30 ft all movement modes (max of 2x normal speed)

*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) *<20 w/ Haste>*
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *<+6 (Haste)>* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 5/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 3/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 1, 2012)

Seeing the creature, Syl searches his mind, trying to find out anything he might know about this creature's vulnerabilities or special powers.

"Looks like your big brother, Waltor!"

 Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 1, 2012)

"Big brother?! Huge brother perhaps!" Zelena says. "I would watch the reach of those claws." 

Looking to the others, "I'll be approaching that thing." She then calls upon her arcane powers and suddenly disappears from sight and if anyone is really good at hearing might hear her starting towards the large scorpion.

((Cast Vanish, move to H-10, Stealth 1d20+25=36 (includes -5 for moving more than half movement) ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:*Longstider (3 hours), Bless (29 rounds), Haste (5 rounds), Vanish (3 rounds)
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* battle axe +1 and shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Command, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Remove Paralysis(d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 3 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Liberating Command, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 6 of 6 rounds remaining; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 1, 2012)

*GM:*  Yes, the scatter of rocks around the scorpion makes for difficult terrain.     
[sblock=Nathan]You're fairly certain it is _not_ a creature animated from the stones (i.e. it's not a construct) which means it's probably from the Vertice of Earth, one of the Elemental Regions of the Essential Path, some sort of elemental.  Beyond that, you are uncertain.[/sblock]
[sblock=Sylvain]The scorpion is a creature from the Vertice of Earth, one of the Elemental Regions of the Essential Path.  Despite that (and despite its much larger size), it has a lot of physical similarities with Waltor.  From seeing Waltor hunt, you know that it will likely grab its prey and hold it in order to attack it with its stinger.  Its stone-like body makes it resistant (though not immune) to certain types of magic like sleep, poison, paralysis, and stunning effects.  And you are fairly certain that it can sense things through the vibrations of their movement over the ground.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 3, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

[sblock=OOC]I musta failed on secondary Fort Save too and suffered 3 Con & 3 Str Damage and I am still resting to get back  to full strength.  Nasty disease.  I am starting to slowly catch up. 
 [MENTION=100137]Gerald007[/MENTION]; Are you going to cackle and keep renewing that Fortune Hex? [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION]; Does the scorpion have reach? Visually that should be obvious. Aassuming the scorpion has reach, if I move the horse into range (H6/I7) and dismount to J8, that doesn't provoke an AoO does it?[/sblock]
Borric wings the whirling blade at the creature. However despite the witch's fortune it does nothing but deflect off the creature's armored carapace

"I wish I had a huge hammer for this!"

"Wait, Syl you can make me into a huge warrior."

[sblock=Actions]Readied Attack: Mwk Chakram (w/Haste & Bless) (1d20+12=18,  1d8+4=5); 2nd roll Mwk Chakram (w/Haste & Bless) (1d20+12=14)
Free: Quick draw flail

Delaying for Round 2[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Mounted (Ride +6), Haste (+1Att, +1 AC, +30ft mv, +1 extra Attack), Bless (+1 Att), Fortune Hex

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail
*Chakram:* 1/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 3, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Perrin, hope you get to feeling better soon and quickly.

The scorpion has reach.  Moving within threatened areas provoke AoO; dismounting does not.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Round Two: still awaiting actions for Sylvain and Borric.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 3, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Since I will go ahead without waiting on Syl, I still think he should cackle to renew the Fortune Hex even though I don't need it for Borric's attack.  I could use it to try for the Fast Dismount and then get two additional attacks if I get a better result.[/sblock]Borric guides his horse closer, just within reach of the scorpion's pincers and then tries a quick dismount. Unfortunately his boot catches slightly in the stirrup, costing a precious second before it is clear and he finds himself in between the crone's champion and his horse.  

Whirling the spiked head around at his side, he steps forward with his left foot and brings the weapon swinging down.  The spiked head crashes down and discharges crackling electricity as well.

"I will soon have to add bug squasher to my titles!"

[sblock=Actions]Horse to H6/I7
Free: Attempt Fast Dismount (1d20+6=10)- Fail
Move: Dismount to J8
Attack Scorpion: Shock Flail (W/ Haste & Bless) (1d20+16=23,  1d8+8+1d6=17)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 27 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch) +1AC w/ Haste
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Mounted (Ride +6), Haste (+1Att, +1 AC, +30ft mv, +1 extra Attack), Bless (+1 Att), Fortune Hex(Maybe)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail
*Chakram:* 1/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


Cackle to continue Fortune Hex on the big guy.







Sylvain maintains his assistance to Borric, and casts a spell the others had seen before, manifesting a small globe of fire of the far side of the scorpion (L9), trying a light it ablaze.









*OOC:*


Ref save DC 17 to avoid damage.








Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


Used Fortune on Ride Skill: 2nd Roll Fast Dismount (Fortune) (1d20+6=7) failed anyway so my previous post is unchanged.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 4, 2012)

*OOC:*


I am away for the next 2 days Saturday and Sunday...







[sblock= Zelena's Actions]
As long as the scorpion does not kill/maim anyone to badly Zelena's actions will be...

Cast Grace (Swift action) Movement does not provoke AoOs
Move to a flanking position with Borric (move action)
Attack with Battle Axe +1 (+9 (+11 if flanking) to hit, 1d6+1 for damage) (Standard Action)

[/sblock]
[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:* Bless (29 rounds), Haste (5 rounds), Vanish (3 rounds)
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* battle axe +1 and shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Command, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Remove Paralysis(d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 3 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Liberating Command, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 6 of 6 rounds remaining; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 4, 2012)

There is a glow near the stony scorpion as the lone courageous mote begins to take on the form of an oversized weasel.

Sylvain's cackle echoes across the battlefield and the three crones nod their approval as the witch's flaming sphere manifests on top of the scorpion and singes its stony carapace.

"That'un be a tricky fellow!"

Unhindered by the rock-strewn ground the scorpion scuttles a few short steps nearer the invisible gnome and snaps a claw at the seemingly empty air.  Unseen by anyone else the gnome is roughly snatched up by the scorpion's claw. 

The scorpion snaps his other claw at the heavily armored warrior and the claw closes around Borric and squeezes.

The stinger hovers a moment then strikes at the empty air.  Zelena feels a second more serious wound and potent poison surging through the wound and into her bloodstream sapping her strength.

Giving Zelena and Borric a last shake it drops them; the warrior and the priest land ready for the next exchange of blows.  Zelena is severely, likely mortally, wounded and poisoned but only she knows it for sure.










*OOC:*


Combat: Round Three.  Everyone is up.






[sblock=Combat Information]Note: I forgot to add Sylvain's flaming sphere to the map.  I'll try to remember to get it next time.

Initiative:
You all
Champion

Map:



Note: Rocky squares on the map are difficult terrain.

Party:
Borric: 50/73 hit points remaining; 
Nathan: 38/38 hit points remaining; 
Sylvain: 50/50 hit points remaining;
Zelena: 3/42 hit points remaining; Poisoned (see below)

Spells Cast: Nathan: Mage Armor (x2), Haste, Summon Minor Monster; Zelena: Bless, Vanish; Sylvain: Flaming Sphere, Fortune Hex/Borric
Conditions in Effect:
--Mage Armor (Nathan)
--Vanish (Zelena) 2/3
--Haste (party) 4/6; +1 to attacks, AC & Ref saves
--Bless (party) 28/30; +1 to attacks & save vs. fear
--Fortune hex (Borric)
--Flaming Sphere (Sylvain) 5/6
--Poisoned (Zelena) 6/6, consec. saves: 0
For the next six rounds Zelena will need to make a DC 19 Fort save or suffer the effects of poison.  Two consecutive saves will end the effect.

Enemy Status:
Champion (AC 21): 22 damage taken; Lightly wounded[/sblock]




--- --  Old Crone  -- ---


----------



## jkason (Aug 6, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

The mote finally lands on all fours, its skin fully shaped into that of a weasel. It seems a bit unsteady on its new legs, however, quite clumsily moving in, though its teeth seem nonetheless capable of finding a weak point in the scorpion's hide.

"Okay, so the thing with claws is grabby," Nathan mutters. "I probably should have thought of that. Borric, this'll probably feel icky, but it should help you stay out of that thing's claws!" the sorcerer calls out. 

An oddly bottom-heavy mote materializes, and at Nathan's nod, arcs over to Borric, bursting open on contact with the fighter's armor, which is quickly covered with a sheen from the slick contents of the mote.

[sblock=ooc]Nathan's casting Grease on Borric's armor. +10 vs. grapple attempts (and to Escape Artist and CMB checks to escape a grapple). 

Since he has a fair number of changes from base (DR from bloodline, celestial template, augment summoning), I added a mini-stat block for the summoned weasel.

Weasel does a 5-foot step to J10 and attacks.

I'm a little unclear on the reach rules and 5-foot step. The 5-foot step description says that using it always avoids AoO, and only creatures with a base speed of 5 or less are prohibited from using that action.  However, the Tiny creatures rules say they provoke on an attack since they're entering the square. My assumption is that 5-foot step is the exception to the general rule, but I threw in a (very bad) Acro roll in case you disagree:

Acro check. (1d20+10=11)

Assuming he survives / can make his attack, Weasel hits, doing minimum damage, but getting his Attach ability, which means he'll get auto-damage going forward.

Attack; damage (min 1) (1d20+4=21, 1d3-3=-2) [/sblock]

[sblock=Weasel mini-stats] Rounds remain: 5/6
AC: 15 T: 14 F: 13
Saves: F: +4, Ref +4, Will +1
Speed: 20 ft/ Climb 20 ft
Melee: Bite +4, (1d3-3 plus attach)
HP: 6
DR 3/ evil
Resist Cold, Acid, Electricity 5[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours), Haste (4/6 rounds)
* 1 extra attack at full BAB when using a full attack action.
* +1 bonus to attacks
* +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves (lost if Dex is lost)
* +30 ft all movement modes (max of 2x normal speed)

*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) *<20 w/ Haste>*
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *<+6 (Haste)>* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 4/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 3/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 6, 2012)

"Ah, Borrix, I'd watch out for those pinchers if I were you," Syl couldn't help but laugh at his lame little jab.  "Waltors nipped me and it hurt, let alone if he were the size of a horse."

The witch keeps his hex manifested on the warrior, helping him in combat however possible.  He also uses his power to continue to roll the ball of flame at the creature, trying to burn it through its thick skin.









*OOC:*


Ref save DC 17 to avoid damage.  Continue to cackle for Fortune Hex on Borric.








Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 6, 2012)

The invisible gnome backs away from the large scorpion and up behind Borric. She appears, badly wounded, as she casts a spell and a silver battle axe appears beside Borric and attacks the large scorpion. The gnome winces as the poison takes it effect...

[sblock=Actions]
Move to H-6  (via G-10 to 7, and then H-6)
Cast Spiritual Weapon (I-8) Attack 1d20+8=24 for 1d8+1=2 damage

Fort Save for Poison 1d20+7=12 (failed)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:* Bless (26 rounds), Haste (3 rounds), Posioned (5 rounds)
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 3 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* battle axe +1 and shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Command, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Remove Paralysis(d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 3 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Liberating Command, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 6 of 6 rounds remaining; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 7, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]jkason, my initial inclination is to say that moving into someone's square like tiny creatures are forced to do in order to attack prohibits the 5-ft step action.  This isn't backed up by any rule I can find, however, so I'll give the fuzzy a break.

Songdragon, H6 is one of the four squares occupied by Borric's horse.  I put you at G6 instead.[/sblock]

Nathan douses Borric in oil and Sylvain chases down the scorpion with his ball of fire.  Scuttling around it manages to avoid the flames licking at its abdomen.

The scorpion exhibits an uncanny intelligence as it ignores the weasel and snaps its claw at bigger game.  Or what you presume is bigger game.  The claw closes closer than the invisible Zelena might like but then again, it missed and so she lives to continue the fight.  Zelena realizes the scorpion is somehow able to perceive her in spite of her invisibility...

Poison burns deep in Zelena's muscles sapping her strength.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round Three.  Borric is up.






[sblock=Combat Information]
Initiative:
You all
Champion

Map:



Note: Rocky squares on the map are difficult terrain.

Party:
Borric: 50/73 hit points remaining; 
Nathan: 38/38 hit points remaining; 
Sylvain: 50/50 hit points remaining;
Zelena: 3/42 hit points remaining; poisoned; 3 Str dmg.

Spells Cast: Nathan: Mage Armor (x2), Haste, Summon Minor Monster; Zelena: Bless, Vanish; Sylvain: Flaming Sphere, Fortune Hex/Borric
Conditions in Effect:
--Mage Armor (Nathan)
--Vanish (Zelena) 2/3
--Haste (party) 4/6; +1 to attacks, AC & Ref saves
--Bless (party) 28/30; +1 to attacks & save vs. fear
--Fortune hex (Borric)
--Flaming Sphere (Sylvain) 5/6
--Poisoned (Zelena) 5/6, consec. saves: 0
For the next six rounds Zelena will need to make a DC 19 Fort save or suffer the effects of poison.  Two consecutive saves will end the effect.

Enemy Status:
Champion (AC 21): 25 damage taken; Lightly wounded[/sblock]




--- --  Old Crone  -- ---


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 7, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

[sblock=OOC]GE, the warhorse probably should be on the map as a real token since it is a viable combatant of its own right. I am not sure it would need a handle animal check to defend itself nor even participate in the combat being so close.  It is currently being threatened, even if it has been ignored up until now. 

If anyone has a free Move Acton, order it to attack. Borric doesn't have any available right now, unwilling to sacrifice the bonus attack from haste. [/sblock]Borric becomes a wrecking ball of nature, the spiked head of his flail a blur as it swings about. "Get ready to have the favor returned mite brain!"

The electricity crackles as the spiked ball smashes down on the scorpion's carapace three times if rapid succession. Borric is in his element, doing what he does best. He has an wicked grin on his face as he fights.

Since he believes the crone's champion is somewhat intelligent, he offers it quarter,  "You alright dung beetle?  You want concede victory now?"

[sblock=Actions]5ft step to I9
Full Attack: 1st Flail (with Haste & Bless) (1d20+16=22,  1d8+8+1d6=15)
Bonus Flail (with Haste & Bless) (1d20+16=29,  1d8+8+1d6=17)
2nd Flail (with  Fortune, Haste & Bless) (1d20+11=31,  1d8+8+1d6=17), Crit Confirm 2nd  Flail (with Fortune, Haste & Bless) (1d20+11=25,  1d8+8=16)
Total damage = 64
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 27 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch) +1AC w/ Haste
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Mounted (Ride +6), Haste (+1Att, +1 AC, +30ft mv, +1 extra Attack), Bless (+1 Att), Fortune Hex(Maybe)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail
*Chakram:* 1/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 7, 2012)

While the creature has acted with an uncanny level of intelligence for a vermin Borric suspects its intelligence may originate from an outside source.  The creature offers no sort of surrender and Borric's last attack shatters it into rubble.  Silence settles over the battlefield.

[sblock=OOC]Borric is a war machine!  Borric with alll the buffs the party can lay on him is devastating and I knew the scorpion wouldn't last more than a round or two or I would have played the horse more actively.

Now it just remains to see if Zelena can be saved from the scorpion's poison.

And congrats to Sylvain who made 7th level from the encounter.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 7, 2012)

Start with a channeling to heal some... 4 healed to all

Fort saves... 27 and 21.

Heal more... another 20 points to all

CMW for 11 points healed to Zelena

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:* Bless (26 rounds), Haste (3 rounds), Posioned (5 rounds)
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 38 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* battle axe +1 and shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Command, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Remove Paralysis(d)


Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 3 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Liberating Command, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 6 of 6 rounds remaining; *Channeling:* 2 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 7, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan stands agape as Borric decimates the scorpion. His summoned weasel stands on its hind legs, looking around a bit dumfounded at the sudden lack of threat, and chitters a question. 

The sorcerer shakes himself out of his reverie then, waving dismissively. The weasel responds by leaping off the ground, shrinking back to its original shape and size before vanishing from view. As he moves in to check on Zelena, Nathan off-handedly realizes Borric is still covered in goop, and another wave calls the greasy coating off the fighter, gathering and coalescing back into its bottom-heavy mote shape before it, too, fades from sight. 

Before Nathan can offer any more help, the gnome cleric has channeled sufficient divine might to right herself. With clear worry, he kneels in front of Zelena. 

"Looks like you took care of most of the stabby-crushy stuff, but that stinger can't have been good for you. Are you feeling all right?"

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours), Haste (2/6 rounds)
* 1 extra attack at full BAB when using a full attack action.
* +1 bonus to attacks
* +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves (lost if Dex is lost)
* +30 ft all movement modes (max of 2x normal speed)

*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) *<20 w/ Haste>*
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *<+6 (Haste)>* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 4/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 3/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 7, 2012)

"It was... not a pleasant experience." Zelena groans, "I do not feel well, tired perhaps. I might have been poisoned."


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 8, 2012)

"Remember, Zelena, I can help heal ou once a day, if you need more.  But, I don't have any counter for poison, I'm afraid.". Turning to the crones, the witch asks them about any antitoxin abilities they might have.  "My ladies, we have bested your champion.  Do you have any help for poison available, that might might purchase from you?"









*OOC:*


It might take me a day or two to get Syl leveled.  I didn't make it into the office, so I am just working with phone and IPad, and that times forever. 






Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17)^, Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 8, 2012)

*GM:*  No problem, Gerald.  Whenever you can get to it.     

There is an astonished silence from the stone where the three crones stand watching.  Suddenly they burst out in an excited babbling.

"Did you see?  Smashed our champion like a bug!"
"Och!  Powerful _and_ wise!  Perhaps they're the ones..."

"Hush, now!" commands the lead crone.  "Don't you _dare_ ruin it!"

The crone turns back to the group of adventurers and simpers.  You'd even swear she batted her eyelashes.

"The champion has been defeated."  She peers at the lengthening shadows falling across the valley.  "At sunrise we will give your reward: a guide up the mountain, or the answers to three questions.  Your choice.  Alas, beyond that our geas forbids us from aiding you."
"Forbidden."
"You must heal your own."




--- --  Old Crone  -- ---


----------



## jkason (Aug 8, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"The Nattering Choir seems to like you, too," Nathan adds after Syl offers to heal. "Or they approve of your life choices, at least. They say they can help with healing, too, though I don't have any antitoxins, either." He squints a moment, trying to assess the gnome.

"Is it getting worse, or do you think maybe its run its course? Hopefully the latter. I seem to remember the gods have some remedies for weakness, so in the morning, maybe your patron can help out."

Nathan raises an eyebrow at the babbling about "the ones" and mention of geas. He says nothing for the moment, however, waiting until he and his companions are alone to discuss what it might mean and how they might choose to spend their boon.

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)
* 1 extra attack at full BAB when using a full attack action.
* +1 bonus to attacks
* +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves (lost if Dex is lost)
* +30 ft all movement modes (max of 2x normal speed)

*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5* *<+6 (Haste)>* *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 4/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 3/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 9, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

After his flurry of blows with his flail, Borric whacked the corpse one more time for good measure and the flips the visor on his helm up to get a better look at the damage.

"Whoa, that is a great spell you got there, Nate. Once I get going I can smash things good and quick."

With the gnome fixing herself up, he collects his dropped weapons.  Then he leads his horse back over to the crones,  "What's the critter's record? Your champion did not last very long at all, the man's wee scorpion there might have been more of a challenge, heh, heh."

He considers the options, questions or guide.  He looks at his companions and suggests, "Sounds like we don't have to decide until morning.  The questions could be more useful, if they are not wasted.  We should probably discuss them to make sure we ask the correct ones."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 27 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch) +1AC w/ Haste
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Mounted (Ride +6), Haste (+1Att, +1 AC, +30ft mv, +1 extra Attack), Bless (+1 Att), Fortune Hex(Maybe)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 9, 2012)

"I am leaning towards the questions, myself.  I suspect we can find our way up to the site, using the knowledge of the sage and Aldino's book.  The questions will probably be of the most use to us."  Syl thinks for a second, before adding, "I wonder if we could get them to accompany us, and then ask them questions about whatever challenges we might run into.  That might help us more than anything, if they would agree."

He looks toward the warrior.  "Nice smashing, Borric.  you might be better at breaking rock than you are at slaying mages."


 Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17)^, Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 9, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Glad to help, Bor," Nathan says to the fighter. "The faster you smash things, the fewer chances they have to smash me," he adds with a wry grin.

As Syl advocates for the questions, Nathan bites his lip. 

"I'm not as sure," he says of Syl's assessment, worry clear in his expression. "Waltor indicated they were truthful, and they said that getting up without a guide would be a more-than-challenging undertaking, without letting us in on why that might be. 

"We could use questions to ask where else we can find a guide and what threats are up the mountain, but it seems to me if we do that, we've burned through most of the questions and might as well take the guide so we can ask him or her."

The sorcerer looks over his right shoulder a moment, listening to the air, then nods thoughtfully.

"Right. Thanks for reminding me," he says, then turns back to the group to add, "The Crones mentioned restrictions from a geas. It restricted their help with Zelena; I'm willing to bet it holds them where they are--within some boundary we can't see. Maybe I'm wrong, but I don't think they could come with us even if they wanted to."

[sblock=ooc]Nathan's pushing for the guide (whom he is making the possibly-false assumption the group could ask questions of), but he's pretty malleable to group will, so if everyone else is keen on the questions, he's unlikely to put up a big fight.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)

*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 4/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 3/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 10, 2012)

The hags watch with keen eyed interest.  One scratches idly at her armpit.  Another hacks up a lump of phlegm and spits into the dirt at her feet.  The leader looks at the group with her wild eye rolling.

"You are safe to camp here in this clearing for the night.  We will return in the morning."

The three scramble down off the rock they were standing on and shuffle off round an outcropping of rock and out of sight.




--- --  Old Crone  -- ---


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 10, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Seeing the crones departing, Borric offers, "Good night ladies, let us not see you until morning. I hope."

He shudders to think what might happen if they come calling to share bedrolls.  He cannot help shivering at the thought and shakes his head to clear away the gross mental images.

With camp needing to be made, Borric sets about taking care of the animals and setting up things. "I think we should still keep watch, but a nice fire would be fine tonight.  Who in their right minds would cross those hags?"

He doesn't offer any further opinion on the option at this time, waiting to hear what Zelena has to say and whether Syl and Nate are going to discuss it further to sway opinions.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 27 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch) +1AC w/ Haste
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Mounted (Ride +6), Haste (+1Att, +1 AC, +30ft mv, +1 extra Attack), Bless (+1 Att), Fortune Hex(Maybe)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Aug 10, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan nods, holding off further comment until firewood's collected and the group has set up camp. He nods to the piled wood and mutters, "Give us a hand?"  A tiny mote zips to the pile and flashes momentarily with fire, starting the wood to burning. 

[sblock=ooc]Casting Spark. Going to hold off a bit talking more until Songdragon has a chance for input, too.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)

*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 4/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 3/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 11, 2012)

Zelena comments once the group is back together and sitting in front of a fire, "I am not sure of these questions. Of all the things that we can ask, what do we ask?"

"Would a guide not better help us? I mean we could likely muddle through the mountains and get there on our own, but a guide would be faster." She shrugs, "If you have any ideas on questions, I am open to hearing them."

((Sorry for any absence, I just reformatted my hard drive... I dislike doing that.))


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 11, 2012)

"The reason I was thinking of taking the answers instead of the guide, was because if there is a puzzle or a maze ahead, it would be nice to have assistance if we are unable to reason it out.  It might be a long trek back to here, but a future answer or three could come in very handy.  But if the rest of you prefer the guide, I certainly wouldn't be bothered about that, either."

Saying his piece, Syl and Waltor grb a spot particularly close to the fire that Nate and Borric had started.  It was obvious he was already missing the creature comforts of home, with the mission just barely began.

DM 







*OOC:*


Sorry, DM.  My plan is to get Syl leveled on Mnday.  Work is out of control right now, or Id have already done It.








Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17)^, Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 13, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Sitting around the fire, Borric remarks, "The crones appear to put equal value on the guide as they do the questions.  While Nate might be correct, the guide could provide more information than simply taking us where we need to go, there is no telling if that will be true."

"However, if the questions are to be more valuable we need to ensure that we only use one or two on getting to the location."

He frowns in concentration.

"While I agree, that getting answers to questions about puzzles or traps once we are there is potentially really valuable, we unfortunately need to ask the questions without knowing what the situation is. Wasting questions to ask what is there when we would find out for ourselves is probably not the best use of them."

"I think I would have to favor the guide, unless we can come up with three really good questions.  Syl, do you already have them in mind?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 27 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch) +1AC w/ Haste
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Mounted (Ride +6), Haste (+1Att, +1 AC, +30ft mv, +1 extra Attack), Bless (+1 Att), Fortune Hex(Maybe)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 13, 2012)

Syl shook his head.  "I don't.  Unfortunately, that's the rub.  We can't adequately prepare the questions, without having any idea of what we might need to ask about, if you get my drift.  I was thinking of saving the questions like gold in a bank, so if we ever were at a dead end, we would have the option of asking the crones then.  That is quite an assumption that they might know a little about everything, though.  Maybe the safe option of a guide would be easiest in the long run," Syl again shook his head, not sure of which option to take.


Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17)^, Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric.
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## jkason (Aug 13, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan listens to some of the discussion a moment, then throws in a few more of his coppers:

"I'd like to think there's a way to coax them into revealing what 'good' questions might be, but I get the impression the ladies have been at this awhile. And with the way they seemed to know about us without having to ask, I think we might be in trouble trying to outmaneuver them. 

"So, yeah. The idea of having answers in the bank is nice, but I worry that without the guide, we might wind up in some trouble that won't let us take a hike back down to cash in."

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)

*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 4/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 3/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 13, 2012)

"If you wanted to save the questions, how do you do so without using the questions... I mean if I ask can we save the questions for later, the women might just consider that a question." the gnome shakes her head. "Confusing lot."


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 13, 2012)

While the group continues to discuss the merits of each option available, Waltor skitters over to Zelena and begins looking at her quizically, moving to several different spots to examine her.  After a few moments, the scorpion clips a piece of the bard's hair, and shuffles back to Syl.  

'Waltor, that's not nice!  Shame on you for...what did you say?  Hmm, you think we can help her?  Well snap to it, buddy."  The witch and the animal move slightly away from the others and enter into a perceived discussion, as Syl can be heard muttering  a few phrases, and cursing occasionally, trying to get something right.









*OOC:*


when I get my level approved, I will be taking Neutralize Poison as a 4th level spell.  Just foreshadowing for it!






 

Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17)^, Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 14, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric looks a bit surprised at Nate, "I did not think that we could save the questions.  But, then I only assumed that we would have to ask them all at once.  So I could be wrong."

Finally, he yawns and remarks, "Well, unless we come up with a brilliant idea of what to ask, we should probably play it safe and go with the guide.  Maybe Nate is correct and we can possibly get more information from him."

Having cast his vote, baring someone coming up with good questions by morning, the fighter turns in to get some rest before his turn to stand watch.  He is wearing his chain shirt to bed.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 27 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch) +1AC w/ Haste
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Mounted (Ride +6), Haste (+1Att, +1 AC, +30ft mv, +1 extra Attack), Bless (+1 Att), Fortune Hex(Maybe)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Aug 14, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan shrugs. 

"Who knows what the specifics on the questions are. I think Zelena's right, and if we start asking what the rules are, we'll burn through the questions just figuring out how they work. Tricksters are no fun when they're not me," he says with a faux pout. He looks at his new ring, then, and says, "So, I'm thinking nice roast duck for dinner?" he mutters to it, closing his eyes and chewing on nothing a moment. He sighs, then shrugs.

"Oh, well. Worth a try. At least I'm not hungry. Though I am starting to miss taste."

[sblock=ooc]I'm afraid if we set a real watch schedule, I missed it. We did the "Nathan sleeps two hours then plays at Silent Image Hideaway the rest of the night" last night, but there were folks we thought likely to come after us. Was that what we wanted to do every night? Remember, his Perception is in the toilet, so he's highly unlikely to notice anyone who sees past his illusion, even if he is 'fully rested' from the ring.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)

*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 4/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 3/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 16, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for the delays.  I've been sick and I've had problems connecting to ENWorld lately for some reason.[/sblock]

The night passes uneventfully.

As the sun peeks over the eastern ridge a shuffling can be heard from outside the camp.  The three crones hobble up and stop to gaze at the party in uncharacteristic silence.

"It is time.  Questions?  Or our guide?"




--- --  Old Crone  -- ---


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 16, 2012)

*OOC:*


I think we have decided on the guide.  If not, please someone step in.  Also, I haven't updated my sig, as no one has been around to approve Syl for level 7 yet.







Sylvain steps forward and looks around at the rest of the group before addressing the crones. "Well, ladies, I think we have agreed to accept your kindly gesture of providing us with a guide, as to be honest, we don't have any real idea of what to ask you right now.  We seem to be a bit better at burning and smashing than figuring out questions."


  

Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17)^, Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## jkason (Aug 16, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan braces himself for whatever it is the crones consider an appropriate guide, but says nothing more.

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)

*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 7/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 16, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Scratching his groin after only just rolling out of his bedroll, Borric grins and says, "Ya betcha, Syl.  Smashin' an' crashin'.  Much more satisfying than thinking hard. Duh."

The brash fighter is not really a dullard, but he doesn't care if the crones think that he isn't so bright.  In his mind, better to be underestimated by the likes of them.

He sets about breaking camp, donning his platemail, saddling his war horse, and getting ready to depart.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Mounted (Ride +6)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Lance
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 17, 2012)

The crones titter at Sylvain's comment thinking it a joke.  The dominant crone nods as if she expected no less and scratches under one arm.

"The Wise One will know the way..."

She crooks a finger at Sylvain.  Waltor skitters from the witch's shoulder to the ground and across the rocky strand to wait at the crone's feet.  She holds her hand at Waltor's level and the scorpion scurries up on it.  Lifting Waltor up she exhales into his arachnid face.  Waltor bobs a moment in the exhalation as if enjoying it and then twitches.  At the end of the minor convulsion he seems larger.  Another convulsion and he is definitely larger, now the size of a human head.  The crone gently sets Waltor on the ground.  A third and final convulsion sees the little scorpion grow to the size of a dog.  At the end of his transformation he bobs on his legs and chitters to Sylvain that all is well.

"The Wise One knows the way."  She stares across at Aldino.  "But the way is steep and taxing.  The old one and the horses would find it... _difficult_, at best.  Leave them here and we will guard them for your return."

Aldino looks like he is about to protest but instead he sighs, and accepts his limitation.  The past two weeks of travel through the mountains have been particularly hard on him and he could certainly use a bit of rest before the journey back to Venza.

"I'd like to go but these old bones... you'll know how it is someday.  I'll keep the horses safe."

Waltor bobs a last time then scurries off up the slope of the mountain.

[sblock=OOC]Ok, this next bit, ascending the mountain, is a skill challenge.

Climb is the primary skill though other skills may be useful and creative/effective use of abilities can provide a bonus to your skill checks.  Waltor's guidance provides a +2 bonus to your checks.

You need four successful checks to succeed and each of you needs to make at least one check, more if some of those checks fail.  I expect your post to reflect your skill/ability use.  I'll try to provide updates as the checks are made.  I prefer that you make the rolls instead of taking 10.  Please ask if you have question.  Thanks.[/sblock]




--- --  Old Crone  -- ---


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


DM, can judicious use of the Flight hex help Syl avoid a couple of the required skill checks?








Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17)^, Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 17, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric looks up the side of the mountain and swears something fierce.  He says, "Here we are, going mountain climbing and probably spelunking.  And, me, mister walking arsenal, never even thought to pack a fookin' climbing kit."

Fighter pulls out the silk rope and looks at the first section they are climbing to spot the hand holds and decent places to brace himself to help secure the rope.

"I think we should tie ourselves together to be able to catch anyone in case they fall or slip.  Maybe I should go up first?"

[Sblock=OOC]Borric has a Climb +8, +10 with Walter's bonus.  Tell me why I would risk bad luck and not Take 10 to beat DC20?  Yeah, I know, if you want the XP you gotta take the risk.

I can see Strength checks coming into play in case of people failing, or the rope provides a +2 equipment bonus?  Knowledge Dungeoneering has to do with spelunking, IIRC.  Climbing a mountain is not that far removed.

Based on Borric's examination of the way ahead, not sure which skill you want to use.  Looking to get a climb bonus to add onto Walter's if possible. Rolling without the modifier: Examining Mountain Slope (1d20=12)

Speaking of Syl and his hexes.  He could use Fortune on the worst climbers and then cackle the whole way up. [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Mounted (Ride +6)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* rope
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 17, 2012)

*GM:*  The climb will take at least half a day of travel, perhaps more if there are incidents on the climb (i.e. failed skill checks).

+2 for Waltor's expert knowledge of the trail.
+2 for the climbing equipment purchased in Gist (listed in the first post).

+2 for flight (Sylvain only).  I think it is reasonable that because of the length of the climb and the limited duration of Sylvain's flight that it provide a bonus to his checks rather than replace checks.  This bonus is cumulative with the other bonuses (i.e. stacks with the equipment bonus) because I figure he'll use both to his best advantage.

Taking 10: If this were a normal single skill check then I think taking 10 would be perfectly fine.  Because this is a skill challenge encounter that will earn xp I don't think it unreasonable for slightly different rules to apply and ask you to make the roll.

Borric can examine the way ahead but is unable to match the supernatural knowledge exhibited by Waltor.

I'll allow Strength checks and/or Reflex saves to mitigate some of the bad effects of failed skill checks.  When the time comes I'll ask for those checks.

Note: Because of my requirement that everyone make at least one check, I've made the DC fairly low so don't stress about this.

Thanks for your input and your willingness to attempt this.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 17, 2012)

The gnome remains rather quiet in the the presence of the Hags... something about them is more than a little disturbing.

Seeing a giant Waltor bobbying about Zelena is shocked and amazed. "At least we know the little guy is on our side."

She command the hound to stay with Aldino.

[sblock=Challenge Thoughts and Spells to Help.]

So how big is Waltor? Could a gnome ride him?  Sorry I had to ask!

Some spells that Zelena has that might help... GE, let me know how you see them working best, considering that the durations are not long, but they are helpful at certain points.

*Summon Monster 2* - Summon a giant spider (3 round duration) Medium sized creature, so is technically rideable... has a climb of +16. I am sure it can help in those "sticky" situations! 

Zelena also has *Mage Hand*, which can be used to to move a rope from a distance of 30 ft (duration is concentration) lift up to 5 lbs.

She also has *Guidance* for that +1 to a skill check.

Zelena will also cast *Ant Hau*l on Borric (triples his carrying capacity for 6 hours)[/sblock] 
[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:* Bless (26 rounds), Haste (3 rounds), Posioned (5 rounds)
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 3 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* battle axe +1 and shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidence, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Aun Haul, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Summon Monster 2 (x2), Remove Paralysis(d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 3 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Liberating Command, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 6 of 6 rounds remaining; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 18, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Suddenly remembering the climbing kit in the saddlebags, Borric sheepishly slaps his forehead and goes to get it out. He transfers the rest of that gear they brought to his backpack as well. "I forgot, we purchased some of this stuff. Shall we get started?"

He goes first, using his skills at climbing to lead the way and be the anchor should anyone need to be caught with the rope if they slip.

[Sblock=OOC]Climbing (1d20+12=32) - Ha ha ha.  What a waste of a 20!

I think you can save your Summon Monster spell, SD. With everyone roped together, I am thinking that even a failure or two might be mitigated. Spam the Guidance spell around. [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* rope
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 18, 2012)

Zelena casts her orison to grant a bit of insight to her companions as needed as she follows her companions up the mountainside. She saves her summon monster spells for a time of need.

Zelena's short stature does not fare well on the first part of the mountain...

(( Climb check 1d20+4=8...  Acrobatics to recover as needed 1d20+10=18 ))

{{ Forgot to ask/mention, will her Agile Feet ability help??? }}


[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:* Bless (26 rounds), Haste (3 rounds), Posioned (5 rounds)
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 3 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* battle axe +1 and shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidence, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Aun Haul, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Summon Monster 2 (x2), Remove Paralysis(d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 3 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Liberating Command, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 6 of 6 rounds remaining; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog) 
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 19, 2012)

The lower slopes of the mountain are easily traversed but they quickly become steep trails and narrow switchbacks.  Waltor scurries up the trail showing the way and chittering encouragement though only Sylvain recognizes it as such.  At one sheer wall of stone, where Borric has trouble getting the grapple the catch on anything, Zelena is forced to summon a spider and ride it up the wall and attach the rope for the others to ascend.

At another sheer ascent Zelena's footing crumbles beneath her.  The gnome manages to fling herself to one side as she falls and so avoids the dangerous shower of rocks that pelts those below her.  However, she is left dangling in midair, slowly spinning and unable to get purchase on the wall.  Borric solidly planted further up the wall and augmented by Zelena's _ant haul_ spell is forced to slowly haul Nathan and Zelena up the slope until they can get to good footing as Sylvain uses his flight to assist.

Finding a ledge where everyone can sit and rest a moment you all assess the climb so far.  Peering upwards you estimate you've come about halfway but the incidents along the climb have slowed you somewhat and if the climb continues in this manner you figure that it'll be well past noon before you reach the near summit where the entrance to the dwarven ruin is supposed to lie.

        *GM:*  Don't want you to feel like you wasted a nat 20 so I'll consider 20s rolled to also serve as an aid another for another +2 to relevant checks.  So modifiers now as following:

+2 Waltor's expert mountaineering knowledge
+2 climbing gear
+2 Borric's bloodyminded determination and strength of arm

+2 Sylvain's flight (Sylvain only)
+2 Zelena's strategic spell use (Zelena only)

I don't think Agile Feet will help enough to provide a bonus to climbing checks.

Current count: 1 success, 1 failure.
Waiting for checks for Sylvain & Nathan.  Plus with one failure, we'll need at least one additional check to reach the required number of successes.  You can have whoever you want to make the extra check(s).


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry guys, but I am under the weather today, so this will be quick.







Syl uses his fly ability in an attempt to make it easier to scale the mountain.  Waltor's encouragement, Borric's expert ability and those handy ropes combine to ease the witches path somewhat.

Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17)^, Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 20, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Resting every so often, the strength of the fighter is everlasting as Borric continues the challenging climb up the mountain. Using the rope tied around him to help the others and catch them as they occasionally slip a bit, he offers encouragement.

"Keep coming, we are making progress. Not to worry, we can make it."

[Sblock=OOC]Climbing Scores (1d10+12=17, 1d10+12=13, 1d10+12=22)
Well, roll a 20, and a one is sure to follow. 

Get well soon, Ger.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* rope
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Aug 20, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan takes one look at the mountain and the climb ahead, and falls into a desperate kind of silence, eyes wide and clearly full of worry. Zelena's near miss only seems to lower his spirits.

As the party regroups partway up, he brushes aside his invisible motes.

"Assuring me I'll have wings one day doesn't much help me now, does it?" he grumbles at the unseen companions. 

"Grandfather always told me being 'weak-bodied' would get me killed. Just never imagined it would be climbling a bloody mountain."

The sorcerer does his best to shake off his mood, though. 

"So, the naggy choir isn't much good at long term aid, I'm afraid, though I can at least deploy them to help us talk to each other as we get further up. No use yelling until there's perilous falling danger, after all, but I suppose it doesn't hurt to get a quiet heads up without Borric having to worry about turning back to us so we can hear."

[sblock=ooc]Apologies for the delay. I'm not having a lot of great ideas on how Nathan's skill / spell set can help with a climb, I'm afraid.  He has Message, though, which at least helps with coordinating. Summon Minor Monster might provide a few monkeys or maybe tiny birds to help repositioning stuff, I suppose?  I thought about Haste for the Reflex benefits, but its duration would mean Nathan would already have to know someone was about to fall in order for it to be effective, so I nixed that idea. 

Climb w/ bonuses (1d20+6=16)[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)

*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 7/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 21, 2012)

Despite Nathan's doubts about the climb he proves to be a stolid and dependable mountaineer.  Several times he holds the line steady while Borric works the group out of a difficult situation.

The climb drags on far longer than anticipated and it is several hours past the expected noon arrival when the four weary climbers round a protective fold of rock to discover a beautifully carved bridge and entrance to what can only be the lost dwarven ruin of Khuldun.

[sblock=Khuldun]

[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Final Tally: Four successes, three failures.  Congrats on completing the climbing challenge.  +600 xp for the group.

The climb was expected to be a four hour climb but incidents and inexperience lengthened that by several hours.  Your arrival at the bridge happens at approximately 4 pm after eight hours of near non-stop climbing.  The length of the climb has left everyone fatigued and incidents along the way leave everyone with 7 points of damage.  A successful DC 14 Reflex save or Strength check can avoid this extra damage (Zelena's previous check counts, so she takes no damage).


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 22, 2012)

"For future reference, I hate climbing," Syl grunts as the group finally find a resting spot.  He snarls at Waltor's encouraging chatters as he flops down, exhausted on the ground.

Seeing everyone scratched up, he offers to use his Healing Hex on those who needed it.

Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17)^, Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 22, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric thought the climb was more difficult than it should have been given his expertise and indomitable strength.  Luckily the one time he slipped, he caught himself before sliding out over an edge to get hurt.

Now that they reached the top, he coils the rope and and puts it and the other climbing equipment away.

"Bah, it was not so bad as all that, Syl.  If it were easy getting up here, then the ever looter would have cleaned this place out long ago. Besides, I seen you climb worse things back in that brothel in Venza.  She was huge and it looked like you needed to be a climber to mount her..."

"Ahem, how is everyone? Any bangs and scrapes?"

Once everyone has collected themselves, he readies his shield.

[Sblock=OOC]Nice picture, GE. 

Reflex (1d20+5=21)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Aug 22, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan brushes himself off as well, inspecting a few tears in his tunic with a frown. 

"Mountains definitely aren't my favorite either, Syl," he admits, then raises his eyebrows as he assesses himself. "Though somehow with all that rough-hewn rock and whatnot, looks like I actually managed to come out of this with just the rips and stains in my clothes."

Without even seeming to need a command, a small flurry of motes appears, spinning about the man with the blood of angels. The tears and dirt are quickly remedied by the tiny glowing attendants, leaving Nathan once again in his normal clean, stylishly-mussed state. He looks to the motes with a bit of quizzical expression, listening to the chiming only he can translate, then as the motes fade from view, he gives the others one of his charmingly bemused grins. 

"Apparently I would be doing my bloodline a disservice if I entered the halls of Dwarven Glory looking like the 'unclean masses,'" he says with a sigh. 

[sblock=ooc]Mage Armor re-cast, and Prestidigitation and Mending fluff to cover cleaning himself up. Horribly wasted nat 20, but no damage to Nathan:

Reflex save DC 14 (1d20+5=25)

Nathan also has healing via his Heavenly Fire for those of Good alignment if needed so we can save on channeling / real heal spells.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)

*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 22, 2012)

Waltor chitters happily since he can now return to his favored spot perched on Sylvain's shoulder.  As the dog-sized scorpion rushes towards Sylvain he seems to leak magical power so much so that he has shrunk back to his normal size by the time he reaches the witch.  He still is very excited waving his claws and chittering about the 'hag's secrets' that he remembers.

You all are wearied from the climb but the gloomy entrance incites an eager excitement.  The goal of your weeks long journey is near...

[sblock=OOC]Seems like everyone avoided the extra damage.  Good.

Now waiting to see how you all decide to proceed: Camping?  Pushing on?  Light sources?  Marching order?

Sylvain: if you want, you can add a spell or two to Sylvain's known spells; residual knowledge picked up by Waltor from the hags magic.  If you do, I can deduct the value of those spell(s) from your share of the treasure (and your share is fairly sizable at this point).  Just let me know what you decide.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 22, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Seeing his companions all appear to have made the journey more or less unharmed, Nathan stares across at the entrance to their goal. 

"Normally I'd suggest we hold off and start at first light, but with a Dwarven settlement, the whole bloody place is pretty much underground, right? Won't matter one way or the other if the sun's up when we can't see it.

"So, onward to Dwarven riches and probably a few nasty surprises, as well?" he says, though his apparent flippancy about surprises does seem slightly strained. 

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)

*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 23, 2012)

Syl opens his eyes and notices the impressive structure in front of them.  "Now Borric, that last climb you speak of was much more fun than this one, if I remember right.  But the payoff wasn't anything like this," he says looking up at the magnificent stonework ahead of them.

DM[sblock]DM, if it's okay, I'll pass on the extra spells.  I goofed at some point and have spent a little more gold than Syl had, so I don't want to take on any extra expenses right now.  I owe right at 2000 gp of the current kitty, so I need to get that straight first.[/sblock]

Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17)^, Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 23, 2012)

The small woman sits and catches her breath for a short time. She looks to the others to see what they have to say.

(( What spells/resources did we end up using? ))

(( Light source, ioun torch for Zelena ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:* 
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 3 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* battle axe +1 and shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidence, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Aun Haul, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Summon Monster 2 (x2), Remove Paralysis(d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 3 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Liberating Command, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 6 of 6 rounds remaining; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 23, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric looks around at his companions, feeling the excitement bubble up with some rejuvenating effects

However, he thinks that might wear off quickly and leave them fatigued.

"I am eager as you are, but perhaps we are a bit too tired to have any sustained energy to tackle strenuous activities.  We don't want to get started all full of piss and vinegar, only to go about five minutes, encounter some cave trolls and suddenly become exhausted in the face of the enemy."

[Sblock=OOC]Since we had 8 hours of activity, usually that is it for the day so any further adventuring will see us doing it fatigued.  If we have an hour before that sets in, then I am game for that.  Otherwise, I vote camping until morning.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 23, 2012)

Looking about and assessing the area during the discussion of whether to continue or not the group takes better stock of their condition and the surrounding terrain.  Currently, the four tired treasure hunters stand on a fairly wide (roughly 15-20 ft.) ledge of weathered but roughly worked stone that leads to the bridge crossing to the paved entry to Khuldun.  The entry proper is recessed some fifteen feet or so and the heavy doors hang open a crack.

        *GM:*  Looking at the picture, the party is in the shaded section on the left about where the snow is.

As for adventuring condition, you are all already suffering from the _fatigued_ condition from the long, strenuous climb (in case that was missed when I mentioned it earlier).

Sylvain has expended all of his _flight_ hex; Zelena has expended a substatial portion of her spells in the summoning of spiders to aid her climbing the roughest patches of the mountain.  Nathan is on his second round of buffs for the day.

It's possible to continue but you are by no means fresh.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 23, 2012)

Zelena stretches her arms out wide to her sides and lets out a big yawn. "I think we should set up camp. I have used many of my spells already this day and ache all over." 

"Khuldun has waited for some time, it can wait another day." And with that the gnome drops her pack and yawns again.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 24, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric sighs in tiredness and nods.

"Well, that's settled then.  The lass has spoken and I know better than to cross a lady.  They tend to get bitchy when you do. Ain't that right, Syl, Nate." Uncouth as ever, he has a tired smirk on his face.

Seeing there is not much choice of campsites, he starts making the best one he can under the circumstances.  He removes the heavy armor, scratches the chaffed spots, and then slips on his chain shirt for sleeping.[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Aug 24, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

[sblock=ooc]Ah, I missed the fatigued bit, and thought Zelena had only actually spent one spell for her summon monster. My bad.[/sblock]

Nathan raises an eyebrow at Borric's casual sexism, but shrugs it off; Zelena's certainly heard far courser language out of the fighter, and she's been around him longer. The sorcerer sets about doing his part to prep the camp for evening, then.

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)

*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 25, 2012)

"One of these days, Zelena is going to punch you in the nards, Borric," Syl says with a laugh, as he beds down for the evening.  "How are you feeling, Zelena?  How are you doing with that nasty poison?  I might have figured out a way to help you with that, if needed."

Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 6
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 50 of 50
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17)^, Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 25, 2012)

Zelena looks over at Borric, "And you know I will..."

She looks over to Slyn and winks in his direction... "It seems to have worked its way out of my system. No ill effects that I have been able to note. We gnomes are a hardy stock, like dwarves, but nicer."

As the group settles in Zelena will take some time to chat with Waltor for a short time... see what it was like to be so bog and such things.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 25, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric unconsciously reaches done to grab his crotch protectively.

"Heh, you just proved my point, lass. I'll not be crossing ye." 

He give Syl a dirty look and remarks, "You just go an' give her ideas, why don't ya? She kicks my nards, I will be sorely tempted to let yours feel my flail, mate.  You won't be laughing so hard then.  We'll both be singing soprano."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 25, 2012)

"I was referring to being bitchy... Unless you wish to become an enemy, then I think I am more than happy to leave your lower regions to your own devices thank you." the gnome comments. "And trust me, I could come up with things all on my own, if I wanted to." She give Borric a wry smile.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 26, 2012)

*GM:*  Setting watches:  I don't remember exactly how you did it before.  I know Nathan only needs two hours of sleep.  If you could post your watch schedule I can move things along.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


I will wait to post IC until after Syl responds to Borric.  Don't want to let an opportunity for witty banter get passed over.  Possible watch rotation: Zelena, Borric/Nate, Nate, Syl/Nate


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sylvan laughs at Zelena and Borric's interactions.  "Thankfully, I doubt Zelena wants to leave half of our squad bent and broken in half.  But still, she's not one to cross, even for the mighty Mage Slayer!"









*OOC:*


Watch looks fine to  me.









Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17)^, Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 27, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric nods as he settles into his bedroll, "Exactly, mate." 

Calling out to the gnome taking the first watch, he says, "Night, Zelena. Wake me and Nate after three hours."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 27, 2012)

*GM:*  Map below.  Feel free to place yourself at whatever coordinates you want within the dark grey for your camp.  Will you have a light source during the night?  Location?  FYI, the light grey is sheer rock wall/higher elevation and inaccessible; light blue is drop-off.     

[sblock=Map]

[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 27, 2012)

(( Zelena will sleep at G-14... when she is on watch she will not need a light source as we are still outside (low-light vision) and will sit over at H-9 or so with her crossbow ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:
AC: 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
HP: 3 of 42
CMB: +2 CMD: 13 Fort: +6 Ref: +6 Will: +9
In Hand: crossbow +7 (1d6)
Spells: Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidence, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Ant Haul, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Summon Monster 2 (x2), Remove Paralysis(d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 3 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Liberating Command, Silent Image, Vanish
Bard Song: 6 of 6 rounds remaining; Channeling: 5 of 5 attempts remaining; Liberation: 3 of 3 rounds remaining; Agile Feet 5 of 5 attempts remaining. [/sblock]*


----------



## jkason (Aug 27, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan keeps himself away from the back and forth of the others, never quite sure he believes things won't turn south or he'll miss the unseen line between banter and insult. He sets himself up as far from the dropoff as possible, and falls into his magically-enhanced slumber quickly...

[sblock=ooc]Watch seems fine, though you'll want to remember Nathan has Super Crappy Perception. 

Where he is on the map is fine with me. In order to avoid having to use light and draw attention, I was thinking Nathan might re-use his Silent Image trick from the other night, making the wall seem to be further out to cover the party.  If folks want light, though (I think Zelena's the only one who can see in dark conditions), that's fine; he's likely not to bother with burning the spell, then, since I think the light negates the hiding, yes? ("Hey, that cliff's glowing...")[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)

*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 27, 2012)

Syl scooches over to E 10.  "I think I'd rather be up next to this wall.  Last thing I need is one of you to kick me while I am sleeping and me roll down one of those drop offs."  

He turns to the other men of the party. "What are we going to do about light?  None of us can see more than a foot in front of us in the dark, and a light might being who knows what running to us.  I'm open to suggestions."



Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17)^, Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 27, 2012)

"Until we enter Khuldun I can see in the out of doors. It never really gets 'that' dark." Zelena says to Syl. 

She pulls out an small glowing stone and tosses it above the witch. It starts to rotate above his head in a lazy circle. "That should solve seeing. A little something I have had for awhile. Feel free to pass it about for watches."


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 27, 2012)

"Zelena, dear you never cease to amaze me.  That should do us perfectly!  I can make sure Waltor doesn't get into any trouble during my shift now..."  Syl jokes, but Waltor's tail twitches in consternation.


Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17)^, Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 27, 2012)

As the sun dips beneath the horizon the temperature begins to drop below the near perfect temperature of the day's climb although the cooler air never becomes uncomfortable.  The stars seem extremely bright at this elevation and though the sky is half covered in dark clouds the light from the stars and the sliver of moon visible allows even the humans to see somewhat.

        *GM:*  A little more detail on current conditions...
Temperature: ~ 58 degrees,
Skies: Partly cloudy,
Light: Dim (starlight).

With dim light Nathan could still use his Silent Image masking trick.
Ioun torch would provide normal light.  I agree that normal light would mess with the effectiveness of Nathan's masking trick.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 28, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric considers Nate's illusionary wall technique, "If we do that, maybe we should all huddle together behind it whether sleeping or not."

"I have one of those lighted orbs as well.  We can have the watch standers keep them ready, just in case." 

[sblock=OOC]Maybe everyone at E12, F13, F14, F15?  Borric at E12 to be closer to the threat? 

Btw, I head out tomorrow for a few nights stay in the wonderfully  small island of Saipan.  Staying in a Pacific Islands Club hotel.  Last  time I stayed at one of those places, they only had wifi available in  the lobby, but I was able to find a coach to sit and post some with my  laptop.  So I might be running silent and dark for a few days since the  situation is unknown.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 without shield, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 29, 2012)

Borric convinces the others to sleep closer to the wall of rock and Nathan believes it will be easier to mask the group's presence with less area for his illusion to cover.

And so Borric, Nathan, and Sylvain bed down while Zelena takes the first watch.  As the night progresses the wind picks up and whistles around the peaks.  Dark clouds roll in making the dim light dimmer still though the gnome can see well enough.  The clouds begin dropping hail and the quiet patter of the ice pellets against the stone is very lulling.  Suddenly Zelena realizes that the sound of the hail has changed and taken on a more metallic tone.  Looking about she sees a dwarf in plates of armor has stepped onto the stone bridge and stopped.  The dwarf's head is tilted as if listening for something...









*OOC:*


Combat: Round One.  Zelena is up.  Everyone else is sleeping.
(Thanks for the heads up on your absence, PM.  We'll wait as needed.  Have a good time!)






[sblock=Combat Information]
The little bit of hail that has fallen is not enough to affect terrain.

Initiative:
You all
Armored Dwarf

Map:




Party:
Borric: 73/73 hit points remaining
Nathan: 38/38 hit points remaining 
Sylvain: 50/50 hit points remaining
Zelena: 42/42 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Nathan: Mage Armor (x2); Zelena: Ant Haul, Summon Monster 2 (x2); Sylvain: Flight Hex
Conditions in Effect:
--Fatigued (cannot run/charge; -2 Dex; -2 Str)

Enemy Status:
Armored Dwarf (AC 24): 0 damage taken; unwounded[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 29, 2012)

[sblock=Questions]From the hike up, was there any place a well armored person could have come from? (I mean did the trail split off at all, was there a small tower or anything for an armored foe to come from)?

The dwarf, does he seem to be be an average dwarf? (no deguer or the like?) Knowledge (geography) for the culture side...  1d20+2=5 (nevermind)

Does the dwarf seem hostile? Sense Motive 1d20+11=24[/sblock]
((Stealth 1d20+10=26...))

Seeing the dwarf the gnome crouches low and watches the dwarf. She raises her crossbow...  

Should the dwarf start to move the gnome will call out, trying to make her voice sound more deep and haughty, "Halt! Stay where you are and state your intentions! Come closer and we will protect ourselves!" ((bluff 1d20+11=27 ))


[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:* 
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 3 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* crossbow +7 (1d6)
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidence, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Ant Haul, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Summon Monster 2 (x2), Remove Paralysis(d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 3 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Liberating Command, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 6 of 6 rounds remaining; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 30, 2012)

Zelena casts her thoughts back over the climb up the mountain.  She can think of no place that the armored dwarf could have come from, no branching of the trail, no tower seen that could house warriors.  No place except inside Khuldun itself.

Crouched as she is, the dwarf seems to look right past Zelena as it scans the ledge and while Zelena isn't totally certain it _isn't_ a duergar the unholy red gleam of the creature's eyes indicate it is something more than just a dwarf, whatever its cultural group.

Though it doesn't seem to see Zelena its gaze does stop and linger on the three sleeping along the ledge's wall.  Even before it raises the large two-handed axe clasped in its gauntlet-clad hands Zelena is convinced the thing has mischief on its mind...









*OOC:*


Combat: Round One.  Zelena is up.  Everyone else is sleeping.






[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
You all
Armored Dwarf

Map:




Party:
Borric: 73/73 hit points remaining
Nathan: 38/38 hit points remaining 
Sylvain: 50/50 hit points remaining
Zelena: 42/42 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Nathan: Mage Armor (x2); Zelena: Ant Haul, Summon Monster 2 (x2); Sylvain: Flight Hex
Conditions in Effect:
--Fatigued (cannot run/charge; -2 Dex; -2 Str)

Enemy Status:
Armored Dwarf (AC 24): 0 damage taken; unwounded[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 30, 2012)

Seeing an intent that she does not like Zelena reveals her position by yelling to wake the others, "Enemy at the bridge! Enemy at the bridge!" She then calls upon her arcane powers... a slick sludge of a brownish goo forms between her companions and the dwarf. 

Yell (free), Cast grease (7-D & E, and 8-D & E) DC 13 Ref save (standard), She moves to 9-F, droping her crossbow and takes up her battle axe and shield as she does. (move)

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:* 
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 3 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* crossbow +7 (1d6)
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Ant Haul, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Summon Monster 2 (x2), Remove Paralysis(d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 2 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Liberating Command, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 6 of 6 rounds remaining; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 30, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

[sblock=ooc]What type of action is waking up? i.e., can the rest of us do anything other than waking this round?[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours), Fatigued

*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) 
touch: 14 (18) ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 4/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 30, 2012)

[sblock=Sleeping & Waking]







jkason said:


> What type of action is waking up? i.e., can the rest of us do anything other than waking this round?




That's a good question.  Searching the rules I didn't find anything except the rules under _Sleep_ which obviously accounts for effects that aren't applicable here.  Considering someone is yelling not too far away you won't be failing your Perception check.  I'm inclined to say waking up is a move action but with the lack of other rules stating one way or the other, perhaps it should be a free action.  Any of you have other thoughts/arguments for it one way or the other?[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 31, 2012)

Not too helpful... But if you think about it, once awake, you are awake. It is taking the actions after that take time. I would suggest, that waking up is something like a swift or immediate action. It takes a small bit of time.

[sblock= From D&D 4E]Take this for what it is... from D&D 4E (p.263 Players Handbook))

Sleeping and Waking Up

"...When you’re asleep, you’re unconscious (see “Conditions,” page 277). You wake up if you take damage or if you make a successful Perception check (with a –5 penalty) to hear sounds of danger. An ally can wake you up by shaking you (a standard action) or by shouting (a free action)."

UNCONSCIOUS condition is listed as (p.277)
✦ You’re helpless.
✦ You take a –5 penalty to all defenses.
✦ You can’t take actions.
✦ You fall prone, if possible.
✦ You can’t flank an enemy[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 31, 2012)

*GM:*  Thanks, Songdragon, that is helpful.  I'm ruling waking to be a 'No Action'.  The perception is reactive, the DC is low enough that everyone can make it with taking 10, so you wake, are prone, and have your full actions you can take.


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hearing the gnome's warnings, Syl wakes from his nap, and pulls himself to his feet.  He sees the dwarf coming toward the group, and uses one of his trusty magicks on Borric.  "Wake up and smash this fellow, Borric!"









*OOC:*


Move action-stand, standard action-Fortune Hex on Borric, Free Action--talk.







Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 1, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric mumbles sleepily as he reaches wakefulness, "honey, do that-"

"Eh!? Ambushed? I'm awake." 

The fighter sends the lighted orb spinning around his head so he can see and rolls to his feet.  He takes a step forward and quickly draws his flail that was still on his belt while sleeping.

[sblock=Actions]Move action to send Ioun Torch whirling around head.
Standard Action to stand up
Free Actions: 5ft step to F11 & quick draw flail[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 17 (26 w/ shield & platemail, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 4, 2012)

Zelena's call to arms wakes everyone up and in the adrenaline-fueled moments immediately after coming out of sleep that set hearts to pounding Borric, Nathan, and Sylvain see what Zelena's warning call was about.  A dwarven warrior now illuminated by the stone of light that spins around Borric stands on the bridge leading to Khuldun, two-handed axe in hand, and looking as if he is about ready to charge forward.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round One.  Nathan is up.  Everyone else has acted.






[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
You all
Armored Dwarf

Map:




Party:
Borric: 73/73 hit points remaining
Nathan: 38/38 hit points remaining 
Sylvain: 50/50 hit points remaining
Zelena: 42/42 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Nathan: Mage Armor (x2); Zelena: Ant Haul, Summon Monster 2 (x2); Sylvain: Flight Hex
Conditions in Effect:
--Fatigued (cannot run/charge; -2 Dex; -2 Str)

Enemy Status:
Armored Dwarf (AC 24): 0 damage taken; unwounded[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


Looks like jkason has been inundated, perhaps literally.  I'll NPC Nathan until his return.







Nathan struggles out of his bedroll and clambers to his feet.  He thinks he heard Zelena casting a spell but he knows that without his full two hours of sleep he is still weary and so he asks the motes to encourage himself and his companions.  Very dim motes fly out from around the sorcerer to each of the others anointing them with a golden touch and filling them with courage before winking out.  Nathan casts Bless.

With brighter light cast by the ioun torch orbiting Borric the dwarf can be seen more clearly.  His armor is battered and dented and looks like it has taken some heavy hits.  Of the dwarf himself little can be seen within the armor but it begins to step forward then stops and lets out a low breathy moan.  The sound is chilling in its unnaturalness.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round Two.  Everyone is up.






[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
You all
Armored Dwarf

Map:




Party:
Borric: 73/73 hit points remaining
Nathan: 38/38 hit points remaining 
Sylvain: 50/50 hit points remaining
Zelena: 42/42 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Nathan: Mage Armor (x2), Bless; Zelena: Ant Haul, Summon Monster 2 (x2); Sylvain: Flight Hex

Conditions in Effect:
--Fatigued (cannot run/charge; -2 Dex; -2 Str)
--Bless, +1 attacks, +1 saves vs. fear

Enemy Status:
Armored Dwarf (AC 24): 0 damage taken; unwounded[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 5, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

[sblock=ooc]Very, very sorry for worrying everyone. Isaac didn't cause nearly the chaos folks thought it would 'round here, but the rest of my life managed to make up the difference.  

Thanks for the NPC, GE. And apologies, again, for making it necessary.[/sblock]

Nathan shudders as he hears the sound of the dwarven ... whatever it is. His head still bleary, however, he can't seem to focus enough to figure out just what kind of differences might help identify it. He reaches for the small shovel he'd purchased, but bites his lip as the motes apparently speak to him. 

"You can't?" he says, mildly surprised, then sighs. "All right. Then let's at least see if we can't get ourselves up to speed, as it were." 

At Nathan's urging, a second quartet of motes speeds out, spinning and quivering as if the tiny celestials were themselves hyperactive. As each of the party comes into contact with a mote, that energy is passed to them, charging them up.

[sblock=Actions]Know: Arcana (1d20+7=11)
Thought about pulling out Create Pit for the first time, but it turns out the duration isn't dismissable, which might be problematic. So, we'll go with another buff:

*Standard*: Cast Haste[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours), Fatigued, Haste 6/6 rounds

*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) *20*
touch: 14 (18) *19* ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor, in bold with Haste)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 5/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 3/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 5, 2012)

The witch cackles and continues to use his fortuitous magic on his warrior friend.  Enjoying the power of altering both his and his opponent's luck, Syl attempts to Hex the enemy, making it much more difficult to do anything productive.  'Tougher for the dwarf, easier for Borric.  How about that, Waltor?"









*OOC:*


Move action-Cackle Fortune hex for Borric, standard action-MisFortune Hex on dwarf.  18 DC will save to resist, or have to roll twice to hit for next round, Free Action--talk.







Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 6, 2012)

Zelena peers over to Borric and the others before she acts and says, "I can dismiss the spell if you need me to?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 6, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric shakes his head, "Not yet, lass.  Maybe I can jump around it to the left."

"What is that dwarf, a ghost?" 

The fighter moves to the edge of the greased area, letting the glow of his lighted orb reach the dwarven visitor.  He readied his shield as he went.

Twirling the spiked head of his flail around, Borric awaits to unleash it if the dwarf closes in.

[sblock=Actions]Move action to D9, readying shield en route
Standard Action: Readied flail attack if the target gets within reach.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (26 w/platemail, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Fatigue (-2 Dex/Str), Hasted, Blessed, Fortune Hexed

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 7, 2012)

Nathan's spell settles on everyone in the group bestowing a bit of extra energy to them all.  The sorcerer studies the dwarf thinking that there is something unnatural about it but can't quite place what it is.  Perhaps, his thoughts are seeking down the wrong path of knowledge.  Meanwhile, Sylvain's cackle echoes around the peaks of the mountain in odd counterpoint to the dwarf's moan.  Borric steps forward preparing to engage the dented dwarven warrior looking for an easy way around Zelena's _grease_.  He thinks he could probably squeeze past or hop over the corner.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round Two.  Zelena is up.  (PM, sqeezing through C8 would cost Borric two movement points but is possible.)






[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
You all
Armored Dwarf

Map:




Party:
Borric: 73/73 hit points remaining
Nathan: 38/38 hit points remaining 
Sylvain: 50/50 hit points remaining
Zelena: 42/42 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Nathan: Mage Armor (x2), Bless; Zelena: Ant Haul, Summon Monster 2 (x2); Sylvain: Flight Hex

Conditions in Effect:
--Fatigued (cannot run/charge; -2 Dex; -2 Str)
--Bless, +1 attacks, +1 saves vs. fear

Enemy Status:
Armored Dwarf (AC 24): 0 damage taken; unwounded[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


DM,  what Knowledge skill might reveal more about this fella?







Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 7, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Run up next to it for a better look and I'll let you know.  A Perception check might reveal details that could be used to figure out the correct area of knowledge.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 7, 2012)

"Okay then..." the gnome replies to Borric.  She calls upon her arcane powers and vanishes from sight. She is then on the move and attempts to jump over the corner of the grease...

Cast Vanish
Move D-9, E-9, jump over D-8 (acrobatics 1d20+10=23), land in C-7, move to C-6
Stealth check (invisible) with movement 1d20+10+20=38

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:* 
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 3 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* crossbow +7 (1d6)
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidence, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Ant Haul, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Summon Monster 2 (x2), Remove Paralysis(d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 1 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Liberating Command, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 6 of 6 rounds remaining; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 9, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

With Zelana disappearing again, Borric is silently hoping her venture works out better this time.  But, he doesn't think this dwarf can sense her movement like the giant scorpion either.

Calling back to the other two men, "It has not attacked us yet.  Maybe it really is a ghost, just trying to frighten us."

The fighter steps around the greased area, his Ioun Torch lighting up the dwarf pretty good now.  He still has his twirling the spiked head of his flail goins as he awaits to unleash it if the dwarf closes in.

[sblock=Actions]Move action to C7
Standard Action: Readied flail attack if the target gets within reach.

OOC: Try Knowledge Religion, Borric thinks it is undead.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (26 w/platemail, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Fatigue (-2 Dex/Str), Hasted, Blessed, Fortune Hexed

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 9, 2012)

Sylvain is left frowning as he senses that his hex against the dwarven warrior fails; until he realizes that he is probably too far away to affect the dwarf.  Zelena vanishes leaving the rest of the group guessing as to what she has planned.  The dwarf, not yet seeing an opponent on his side of the grease, continues to guard the approach to Khuldun.  Borric sidles along the edge of the grease and positions himself to attack should the dwarf advance.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round Three.  Everyone (except Borric who has already acted for round three) is up.






[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
You all
Armored Dwarf

Map:




Party:
Borric: 73/73 hit points remaining
Nathan: 38/38 hit points remaining 
Sylvain: 50/50 hit points remaining
Zelena: 42/42 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Nathan: Mage Armor (x2), Bless; Zelena: Ant Haul, Summon Monster 2 (x2), Vanish; Sylvain: Flight Hex

Conditions in Effect:
--Fatigued (cannot run/charge; -2 Dex; -2 Str)
--Bless, +1 attacks, +1 saves vs. fear

Enemy Status:
Armored Dwarf (AC 24): 0 damage taken; unwounded[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 10, 2012)

Realizing he had miscalculated the distance between he and his foe, after being awoken with a start, the witch moves closer to the dwarf and Borric, making sure the warrior was close enough to be effected by his Hex, as he continues the power.  _What is happening here? _he thinks to himself.









*OOC:*


Move-- to D9, second move--Cackle to maintain Fortune Hex on Borric, free action--None.







Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric, Misfortune on the dwarf, and Flight on himself.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 10, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan frowns.

"He is a bit reserved for someone who looks like he wants to chop us to bits," Nathan says, moving forward to stand next to Sylvain. "But maybe he only attacks if he thinks there's someone getting past him. How about we see? Or, maybe just hear?" he raises and eyebrow to the air just over his right shoulder, though for once there appears to be no visible mote to respond.

"Is that ... footsteps and a sword behind you, dwarfy?" Nathan calls out. Sure enough, the shuffle step of some unseen someone apparently failing to be careful crops up in the space just behind and to the left of the guardian.

[sblock=ooc]*Move* to F9
*Standard* Cast Ghost Sound into E3, to sound like someone invisible isn't being careful in how they walk. So, shuffling, maybe a little clinking, some haggard breathing. Will DC 15 to disbelieve[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours), Fatigued, Haste 6/6 rounds

*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) *20*
touch: 14 (18) *19* ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor, in bold with Haste)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 5/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 3/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 10, 2012)

Zelena also wonders what has stopped this dwarf from attempting anything...

(( Perception 1d20+14=31  Sense Motive 1d20+11=31 ))


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 10, 2012)

[sblock=Zelena]It is clear to Zelena now that the dwarf is some sort of physical undead with enough cunning remaining in its rotting brain that it can recognize the grease patch and realize that in its armor it has little chance of keeping its footing should it attempt to move through it.  It's motive seems to be similar to that of most undead but also seems to be guarding the entrance to Khuldun.

Sorry, Songdragon; gave the dwarf a chance to detect the grease and rolled well for its Perception.  It served its purpose in keeping the dwarf off the party as everyone got ready for combat, though.

Other actions for Zelena?[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 10, 2012)

(( Knowledge (religion) 1d20+7=8 Guess her luck ran out... ))

She whispers to Borric, "Undead..."

The gnome steps forward... axe waiting... Hoping the thing, like most undead, will attack Borric. When it tries she will be ready for it...

(( 5-foot step to C-5, Ready an attack, as soon it as it within reach of Borric, attack it. (readied Attack 1d20+7=17 Guess that was a waste)... ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:* Invisible (2 rounds remaining)
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 3 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* Mithral Battle Axe +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidence, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Ant Haul, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Summon Monster 2 (x2), Remove Paralysis(d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 1 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Liberating Command, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 6 of 6 rounds remaining; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 11, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric nods and snarls as he expects the dwarf come after him, "Come on, ya mindless runt."

The fighter plans to trip the armored foe first and then try to bash the head in.  Fates are not smiling on him, though he doesn't know it yet.

[sblock=Actions]Rolls for Readied Attack:
Trip Attack (1d20+18=20), if necessary Trip Attack (Re-roll Fortune) (1d20+18=23)
Wow, not sure that's enough either
AoO Flail vs. Prone (1d20+15=19,  1d8+7+1d6=12)  Bah!, Not going to matter anyway.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (26 w/platemail, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Fatigue (-2 Dex/Str), Hasted, Blessed, Fortune Hexed

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 12, 2012)

Sylvain's cackling move up nearer to Borric keeps the warrior's good fortune active.  Nathan's illusory footsteps behind the dwarf draws the creature's attention and it slews its body around to check for someone coming up behind.  When it sees nothing it swivels its helmed head back around to lock on the closest visible target: Borric.

Though Zelena recognizes the dwarf as undead the exact form of that abomination is unclear to her.  She waits and when the thing moves past her raising its greataxe she strikes.  The blade of her axe scrapes across the back of its armor and she loses her concealing invisibility.

Despite Zelena's ideal positioning Borric isn't able to hook to the dwarf's feet out from under him even with the aid of Sylvain's hex.

The dwarf finishes his swing bringing the heavy greataxe around.  The axehead bites into Borric's chain cutting and crushing links and injuring the warrior.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round Four.  Everyone is up.






[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
You all
Armored Dwarf

Map:




Party:
Borric: 59/73 hit points remaining (greataxe, 14 dmg.)
Nathan: 38/38 hit points remaining 
Sylvain: 50/50 hit points remaining
Zelena: 42/42 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Nathan: Mage Armor (x2), Bless; Zelena: Ant Haul, Summon Monster 2 (x2), Vanish; Sylvain: Flight Hex

Conditions in Effect:
--Fatigued (cannot run/charge; -2 Dex; -2 Str)
--Bless, +1 attacks, +1 saves vs. fear

Enemy Status:
Armored Dwarf (AC 24): 0 damage taken; unwounded[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 12, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric grunts at the impact and growls in return, "Garh! You fookin' cur!"

"Lass, I will try to disarm him."

The fighter whips the flails chain around the spectral dwarf's weapon and yanks. The greataxe is pulled from its grip. "Gotcha! Pick his axe up and keep it away from him, Lass!"

In a flurry, Borric's flail doesn't stop as he swings it low very fast and wraps the chain around the dwarf's ankle.  Pulling the armored dwarf's leg out from under it, the crash is enough to wake more dead. "Heh, heh, pay back time, runt!"

Fortune favors Borric's follow-up strike and he bashes downward to put a good dent into the ghostly runt.  Unfortunately, his fourth swing is just off the mark.

[sblock=Actions]If this gets mucked up by my errors in prediction, I can always fix.   Forgot flanking on all rolls (added in afterwards)

Full Attack (hasted for 3 attacks):  
1. Improved Disarm: Flail Disarm (Bless/Haste/Fatigued) (1d20+18=31)
2. Greater Improved Trip: Flail Trip (Bless/Haste/Fatigued) (1d20+20=33)
AoO: Flail vs. Prone (Bless/Haste/Fatigued) (1d20+17=20,  1d8+7+1d6=16) & Flail vs. Prone Re-roll (Bless/Haste/Fatigued) (1d20+17=24)
3. Flail vs. Prone (Bless/Haste/Fatigued) (1d20+12=15,  1d8+7+1d6=17)
& if he stands up or provokes another AoO: AoO Flail if  applicable (Bless/Flank/Haste/Fatigued) (1d20+17=31,   1d8+7+1d6=13)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (26 w/platemail, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Fatigue (-2 Dex/Str), Hasted, Blessed, Fortune Hexed

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Sep 12, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan hisses a bit in sympathetic pain as the dwarven axe digs in. 

"That doesn't look pleasant at all," he says. Borric's high-speed reversal of fortune, however, elicits a wide grin. 

"Don't worry about it, Zelena!" Nathan calls out. "You concentrate on bashing, and we'll see if we can't stop our friend from playing with sharp objects. What do you think?" 

The last Nathan directs to the gloopy, bottom heavy mote which materializes. The mote sloshes down and up again once in the air, then arcs through the air, splashing open on the now unattended axe, coating it in more of the magical lubricant that covers the ground nearby.

[sblock=actions]Casting Grease on the dwarf's axe. DC 17 Reflex save to pick it up, then he has to save again each round to keep hold of it.

Edit: In case Borric's disarm attempt didn't actually succeed, I was intending a Grease vs. Axe casting anyway. The only change is that, if he's still holding the weapon, making the reflex save would mean the dwarf avoids the effect[/sblock]

[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours), Fatigued, Haste 3/6 rounds, Greased axe 6 minutes

*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) *20*
touch: 14 (18) *19* ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor, in bold with Haste)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 4/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 3/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 12, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Actually, jkason, you are making it more difficult.  Zelena can attack, then pick up the greataxe with her move action and step away.  All for free and there is nothing the foe can do to stop it.  No save allowed. 

No worries about giving up an AoO either, unless the dwarf has a spiked gauntlet that we were not told about.   But still, I would risk an AoO from a 1d4 weapon to get rid of that greataxe from the enemy anyway.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 12, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Disarm is successful.

Re-roll not needed for Borric's AoO since the dwarf was tripped & prone.  You can use that roll for the later attack which would then hit.

No comment from me about grease, etc.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 12, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







perrinmiller said:


> Actually, jkason, you are making it more difficult.  Zelena can attack, then pick up the greataxe with her move action and step away.  All for free and there is nothing the foe can do to stop it.  No save allowed.




My thought was that Zelena's extra attack from Haste (vs. a prone flanked opponent, to boot) was probably a better use of her actions than moving the axe, myself. Since picking up an item provokes AoO, too, keeping Zelena there means the dwarf provokes twice if he goes for the axe, and then he still has a chance of not being able to pick it up. 2+ attacks and continued flanking bonuses for both Zelena and Borric seemed like a fair trade-off for the chance the dwarf might manage to pick up his axe (though if he does, he'll have to work to keep hold of it every single round of the fight). 

Nathan's never been a particularly martial-minded character, though, so even if I'm not assessing it well enough, it's not out of character for him to make less than optimal choices. But since I'm sure Borric won't have any problem give Nathan what-for if his tactic doesn't work out, he'll have learned a lesson and grown and whatnot, so +1 for RP and all that. 

It's not a bug, it's a feature.  [/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 12, 2012)

"Time for fortune to favor the lovely lady," Syl says with a smile, seeing that the warriors were getting the upper hand on the undead.









*OOC:*


Move--None.  Standard--Begin Fortune Hex on Zelena, free action--speech.







Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric and Zelena, Misfortune on the dwarf, and Flight on himself.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 13, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







jkason said:


> My thought was that Zelena's extra attack from Haste (vs. a prone flanked opponent, to boot) was probably a better use of her actions than moving the axe, myself. Since picking up an item provokes AoO, too, keeping Zelena there means the dwarf provokes twice if he goes for the axe, and then he still has a chance of not being able to pick it up. 2+ attacks and continued flanking bonuses for both Zelena and Borric seemed like a fair trade-off for the chance the dwarf might manage to pick up his axe (though if he does, he'll have to work to keep hold of it every single round of the fight).
> 
> Nathan's never been a particularly martial-minded character, though, so even if I'm not assessing it well enough, it's not out of character for him to make less than optimal choices. But since I'm sure Borric won't have any problem give Nathan what-for if his tactic doesn't work out, he'll have learned a lesson and grown and whatnot, so +1 for RP and all that.
> 
> It's not a bug, it's a feature.



Hmm, okay. I see your point.  Me, I like the sure thing. But, more AoOs are probably better than taking away his weapon for sure and I admit I had not considered Zelena's extra attacks.   Chances are Borric can disarm and trip him again as needed if he can roll average numbers. (no more stinking 2,5,5 rounds)

Btw, I was assuming Syl is Cackling for that Move Action he is not using.  Thanks, mate.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 13, 2012)

With the dwarf down the gnome and lets out a Xena-like cry. Feeling the increased speed of the sorcerer's sepll she strikes fast as she two hands her axe and comes down hard on the prone undead in two vicious attacks... well, that seem vicious for a a small woman of only three feet tall.

((Hasted Attack: 1d20+8=18 +2 for flank I forgot to include = 20 for 1d6+1=6 damage.
Normal Attack 1d20+10=20 for  1d6+1=5 dmg
She then kicks away the axe into the grease in front and and behind her... (if it is more than a move action, do not worry about it))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 3/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:* Fatigue, Bless, Haste, Fortune Hex
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 42 of 42
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +9
*In Hand:* Mithral Battle Axe +1 +8 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidence, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Ant Haul, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d); 
(2nd level - DC 15) Summon Monster 2 (x2), Remove Paralysis(d)
Arcane Spell Slots 

(0-level - DC 12 - At Will) Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation
(1st level - DC 13 - 1 of 4 slots remaining): Grease, Liberating Command, Silent Image, Vanish
*Bard Song:* 6 of 6 rounds remaining; *Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 3 of 3 rounds remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 13, 2012)

Borric disarms and trips the dwarf while Sylvain maintains his hexes upon his companions.  Then Borric brings his flail smashing down on the creature twice.  Nathan ensures that the dwarf won't be able to pick up his axe easily but then Zelena brings her own axe around in two devastating attacks.  Her second chopping strike cuts through the prone dwarf's neck and the menacing red light fades and the dwarf lies still.

Except for the wind and the occasional patter of icy rain all is silent.

Examining the dwarf more closely you can see that the skin is dessicated and dry rotting from the chill elevation.  Who knows how long this creature has been up here.  Despite its dents the half-plate armor is finely crafted as is the greasy greataxe.  If not useable they should at least bring a fair amount of coin... 

It is still early in the night though Nathan has had enough sleep to take over the watch and let Zelena get some sleep.

        *GM:*  Short work made of anther solo bad guy.  You'd think I would learn something from that... 

Congrats to Songdragon; Zelena has reached 7th level (I'll post an exact xp update tomorrow).  Nathan is close, but not quite yet.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 14, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric looks down at the damage they have wrought on the undead dwarf and remarks, "Huh, not so difficult, even if we did just wake up. Nice work, lass."

"I wonder where this tin canned runt came from."

The fighter looks towards the opening where they plan to go tomorrow after some rest and he yawns.  The brief surge of adrenaline is already fading and leaving him even more drained than before.

"I think I need to get back to bed.  Could you help with my wound, darling Zelena?  Um, please."

Borric is learning some manners, or at least making a conscious effort to use them among friends.  He stows the shield on his back and returns the flail to dangle from his belt in preparation of returning to his bed roll.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (26 w/platemail, 21 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Fatigue (-2 Dex/Str)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Sep 14, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

The grease on the axe slurps itself together again into Nathan's gloppy mote, which spins in place and vanishes. 

"I suppose if you wanted to guard your big dwarven hall indefinitely, you could do worse than talking some undead into doing it," Nathan offers as he brushes himself off and surveys the night landscape. 

"If you guys want to handle the cleanup, I think I can refocus the celestial nags now before I start watch. Do we still want to muck with the rock face trick? I sort of think we've made enough noise that anything close by will know we're here by now..."

[sblock=ooc]Okay, just trying to get things straight on Nathan's spells. I know recent casting counts against prep for a day. By my count, then, he's down two first level (Bless, Grease) and one 3rd level (Haste). The mage armor I was counting from what he cast before going to bed; he'll let that expire overnight before recasting in the morning when everyone's gathering for the day.

Let me know if I've got any of that wrong, and I'll update the stats accordingly. [/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)

*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) *20*
touch: 14 (18) *19* ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor, in bold with Haste)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 6/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 3/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 15, 2012)

"Wonder if those objects have any magic to them?  I'll give them a quick check before lying back down," Syl mutters as he quickly uses a spell to examine the undead dwarf's gear.  "And Nate's right...if anything else is out here, they will most assuredly be here in just a moment, if they are coming.









*OOC:*


Cast Detect Magic.













Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric and Zelena, Misfortune on the dwarf, and Flight on himself.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 15, 2012)

*GM:*  First post updated with current XP.

jkason, I concur with your spell usage.     

Sylvain activates his magical sight and examines the half-plate and the greataxe that the dead dwarf was wearing and using.  Both are magical and glow with a faint aura.  Studying the two items further Sylvain is able to determine that the armor is magicked to enhance its defensive properties and the greataxe is magicked to increase the likelihood of striking an enemy and dealing damage.  +1 Half-Plate & +1 Greataxe

Borric sees that the heavy door leading into Khuldun is open wide enough to allow a man to slip through its gates.  It is likely that the undead creature came from within the dwarven ruin.

Watching for a while no one, no creature, is drawn to the battle site.  Whether that means it is safe enough to forego the illusory wall trick is yet to be seen.


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 17, 2012)

"Yep...both of those are magic, the armor and the axe.  Don't know if Borric or Zelena need a shiny magic axe but its there for the taking if you do.  Of course, if any of you have any dwarven friends, they might appreciate those items being returned to the clan, if possible."  


Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric and Zelena, Misfortune on the dwarf, and Flight on himself.
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 17, 2012)

Zelena nods to Borric and calls upon her divine magics, "Mother Annaya, let this freind be healed by your will." The small woman places her hands about Borric's wounds as a light blue glow forms and the wounds begin to close.

(Cast CMW to Borric, 17 hit points healed)

(FYI: After some discussion with friends, I have decided to convert Zelena into a full cleric. I am in the process of making those changes now. A few minor quirks will  more than likely be popping up from the change. )


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 17, 2012)

After the identification of magics and the healing watches are resumed and everyone beds back down.  Operating on the assumption that if something else was going to attack it would have heard the combat and done so Nathan chooses to forgo using his _silent image_ to provide camouflage.

The rest of the night passes uneventfully and the dawn breaks cool and clear.  Khuldun stands, as it has stood for centuries, awaiting the next group brave enough to seek out its treasures.

Across the stone bridge the door to Khuldun is ajar.  The space beyond is dark as night.


----------



## jkason (Sep 17, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan breathes easy once his companions have awoken and the party, now refreshed, readies itself for the lost city. He summons his mote-armor again, then shivers as they approach the darkened doorway.

"Daylight's about to stop mattering, I suppose," he says. "And with none of us able to see in the dark, if there's any more of the undead dwarf's lot around, we're probably giving up some surprise. Nothing to it, I suppose, but to push on?"

[sblock=ooc]Casting his first Mage Armor for the day. He also has Dancing Lights available to spam if we need extra light beyond the Ioun torch [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)

*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) *20*
touch: 14 (18) *19* ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor, in bold with Haste)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 5/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 3/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 18, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric has donned his hideously intimidating platemail armor once more and straps the shield to his arm.  Ready to go, he remarks,  "I think you are right, Nate. Not going to be stealthy at all.  So why bother for fook's sake?"

"The lighted orbs are good for close in, but we need to help looking ahead."

"Now, if one of you can cast a light spell, we can put it on a stone and I can toss it up ahead about 50 feet.  Pick it up when we reach it once more."

"I do have two of these as well, might be useful since they shine farther than the Ioun torches."

The fighter shows the others his sunrod and the leather strap to attach it to his backpack.  Putting it away, he continues, " What about traps?  Any of you good at finding them?  What happens if we do find one?  I am not too keen on letting the dumb clanky guy blundering into them approach."

Borric has a frown at this, clearly indicating that he is not wanting to be the 'dumb clanky guy'.  He also wondering if they should not have kidnapped Fury to drag his arse along. 

"Hmm, well maybe we don't have to worry. We are not going into a goblin or kobold lair, are we.  Tricky blighters, yeah?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Sep 18, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Afraid I'm not good with traps," Nathan says with a shrug, "but the motes can give us some forward light when we want to scan ahead." he offers. 

He spins a finger in the air, and a quartet of brightly-glowing motes appear as if stirred into existence by the motion. 

"They can fly ahead further than something we throw, at least, and they can even fake a human-like shape when they team up if we think that might trick something into attacking."

[sblock=ooc]Dancing Lights doesn't last as long, but it's mobile, which may be a better option if Borric's looking for forward-mobile illumination.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)

*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) *20*
touch: 14 (18) *19* ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor, in bold with Haste)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 5/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 3/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 19, 2012)

Zelena shakes her head, "Sorry, I am not one for the traps, disabling them anyhow. I may be able to spot them."

The gnome points with her mace, "If that one is any indication of what is to come, we might be face more undead minions."

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +16
*Conditions:* 
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Heavy Mace +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:*

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidence, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Comprehend Langagues, Divine Favor, Divine Favor, Hide from Undead, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Ghostbane Dirge, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Searing Light, Nap Stack, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Spiritual Ally, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 7 attempts remaining; *Inspiring Command :* At Will; *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 attempts remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 19, 2012)

"The only thing I know about traps is it is best to not get hit by one.  Which doesn't really do any of us any good, of course.  Maybe we could get lucky and there won't be any, or maybe if we are careful, we could minimize those that are there."  Realizing he spent 30 seconds talking and not helping at all, Syl shrugged, accepting defeat on this one.









*OOC:*


I swapped out two memorized spells, that might be better for inside usage, Web for Hold Person and Lightning Bolt for Fireball.








Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric and Zelena, Misfortune on the dwarf, and Flight on himself.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 19, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric nods,  "Okay, that trick of yours looks to work better, Nate."

The fighter listens to the others and a frown deepens on his face and he curses in Giant tongue.

"Fookin' crap on toast.  It is the big clanking sucker to set them off plan.  I just knew it."

Borric starts trudging towards the open door, resigned to his fate and hoping that his band of spellcasting companions can save his bloody arse if it comes down to it.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (night), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 20, 2012)

The door is open wide enough that a man, or dwarf, clad in armor can slip through without hindrance.  As Borric pushes it open further the door swings easily and silently on hidden hinges.  Nothing stabs out at the fighter or drops from the ceiling or drops him into a pit and so Borric is able to advance into the entry of Khuldun.

Nathan's motes, glowing like torches, fill the space with light and reveal the small chamber.  It is square and bare except for a thick layer of dust that coats the floor but with a sense of utilitarian construction much like the passageway through a gatehouse.  A door on the wall opposite the entrance stands open and reveals a much larger chamber beyond.


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 20, 2012)

"Nate, I don't suppose you could summon a few of those little critters, and have them precede us walking through this hallway?  They might find a pit trap that I'd hate for Borric to...well, find in his own painful way."






Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Hold Person (DC 18), Vomit Swarm;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 20, 2012)

"The might not," Zelena says to Syl. "If the trap requires a certain weight to set it off."

Zelena tosses her own ion torch into the air about herself and follows after borric,  looking at the tracks in the dust and looking out for traps... "If this place is covered in dust, we should tell if anything else has moved around in the last while."

((Perception for the dust... perception for traps ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +16
*Conditions:* 
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Heavy Mace +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidence, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Comprehend Langagues, Divine Favor, Divine Favor, Hide from Undead, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Ghostbane Dirge, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Searing Light, Nap Stack, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Spiritual Ally, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 7 attempts remaining; *Inspiring Command :* At Will; *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 attempts remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 21, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric pauses a bit to let the gnome walk alongside him as she examines the way ahead, his own lighted orb circling his head. "Yeah, let's not be letting the heavy oaf step into the dung now, okay.  Lass, you look to be checking ahead before I step, I think I will stick beside you while we go."

"Let me now if the doorway is safe and I'll head on through first."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## jkason (Sep 21, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



Gerald007 said:


> "Nate, I don't suppose you could summon a few of those little critters, and have them precede us walking through this hallway?  They might find a pit trap that I'd hate for Borric to...well, find in his own painful way."




"I can," Nathan offers, "But the motes can't hold those shapes for very long, and I've already burned through a portion of my influence on them with that little row last night. I definitely don't think they'd be able to do it all the way through this place, if Aldino's right about how big it might be."

[sblock=ooc]The spell only lasts a minute (6 rounds), and he's already down about 3 first level spells, so I don't think Nathan can spam it enough to really do a lot of good as a trap-detection protocol. If we find a trap we need to trigger, though, it sounds like a decent idea, provided Zelena/Songdragon's weight-dependent idea doesn't short circuit it.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)

*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) *20*
touch: 14 (18) *19* ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor, in bold with Haste)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 5/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 3/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 21, 2012)

Zelena spends several minutes studying the dust-covered floor and the tracks that move through it.  There is a set of heavier, shuffling tracks, which seem to match the boots that the undead dwarf was wearing.  The tracks seem to follow the same line into and out of the room.  It may just be the creature following the shortest path but Zelena has the sense that that isn't quite the case.

Finding no traps near the door Borric moves on into the room.  Zelena continues to study the tracks in the dust and points out a few spots where smaller tracks can be seen, partially obscured by the shuffling tracks, as if the smaller creatures deliberately walked where the shuffling would destroy marks of their own passage.

Winding deeper into Khuldun room after room is much the same: shuffling tracks that lead to a door, turn, and then away as if the creature was following some circuit of rooms.  The rooms themselves are mostly bare as if they've already been scavenged and what remains is the broken, valueless bits of common tools and furnishings, not quite the dwarven treasure they were hoping to find.  In those rooms the smaller tracks are more prevalent though faint as if the looting occurred many, many years ago and the tracks were covered by new layers of dust.

Following a wide stair deeper into the mountain the group discovers a second level branching off though the stair continues to descend.  The landing chamber is still of a good size but the passages off look narrower than those above, perhaps ten feet wide instead of fifteen.  The group is faced with a choice: explore this new level or continue deeper into Khuldun.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 22, 2012)

Zelena looks to the others, "We should try each level as we encounter them... would not want to leave a threat... or treasure behind."


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 22, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric nods in agreement, "Makes sense to me, Lass."

"Anyone have some ideas on how to check if anyone comes up from below, while we are occupied on this level? It would be nice if there were cobwebs covering it so we would be able to tell if they were disturbed."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 23, 2012)

"Why Borric, I didn't know you were actually listening to Nate and I talking about magic!  That Web spell I was telling you about would make it hard to get through for a little over an hour.  That would give us a bit more time to look on this level, before coming back to see if the webs are disturbed.  Very clever...maybe Nate and I could teach you something about magic one day,"  Syl nods in genuine astound,ent at his friend's suggestion.


Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric and Zelena, Misfortune on the dwarf, and Flight on himself.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 23, 2012)

"I am sure that with the amount of dust around, it should be easy enough to tell if someone has passed. That also means that should someone come along, even though it does seem to have been years, they will know someone is about as well." she says motioning to the tracks that the group is leaving in the dust.


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Assuming the group had no other ideas, the witch utters a few strange syllables and his Web spell stretches over the stairs leading down, hopefully blocking anyone sneaking up on them from behind for the next our or so.


Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Vomit Swarm, Web^
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric and Zelena, Misfortune on the dwarf, and Flight on himself.
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 23, 2012)

*GM:*  Nathan reached 7th level on 9/19 with 23,020 xp.  Congrats!  I'll post up the full xp chart in the next day or so.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 23, 2012)

Leaving the web-blocked stair behind Borric and Zelena lead the group down the hall.  Soon the passage opens up into a chamber and Nathan sends his motes of light darting forward to illuminate the chamber beyond the reach of the light of Borric's ioun torch.

With the entire chamber lit up it is clear that this room is different from those empty rooms on the upper level: the dust on the floor is disturbed and both the small tracks and the larger shuffling tracks can be seen throughout the room.  On the far wall from the entrance where the group stands is another doorway, 15 feet wide and equally tall.  The doors which would normally close this portal appear to have been battered from their hinges and lie on the floor.  Panels on the door gleam in the light like gold.

The doorway itself is almost entirely sealed by a wall of small stones from floor to ceiling.  The only break in the wall is a low doorway two-and-a-half feet wide and three small holes up near the top of the wall that may be arrow slits.  As if summoned by the thought a string twangs and a bolt bounces off Borric's armor.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round One.  Everyone is up.  Take your time; jkason will need to level Nathan to 7th.






[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
You all
???

Map:




Party:
Borric: 73/73 hit points remaining
Nathan: ??/?? hit points remaining 
Sylvain: 50/50 hit points remaining
Zelena: 58/58 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Nathan: Mage Armor; Sylvain: Web

Conditions in Effect:
--None current

Enemy Status:
??? 1 (AC 25); 0 damage; unwounded; improved cover
??? 2 (AC 25); 0 damage; unwounded; improved cover
??? 3 (AC 25); 0 damage; unwounded; improved cover
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 25, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Is the D Column(7-9) in a blind spot next to the wall?  Sounds like the arrow slits are high, so a person could have cover from them right below or standing in between, yeah?

What about the doors on the floor, are they difficult terrain?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 25, 2012)

Borric's tactical mind quickly assesses the room and sight-lines from the crude holes serving as arrow slits within the wall.  Due to the placement high on the wall and the restricted construction of the holes from a lack of proper fortification design Borric believes the space directly beneath the holes and the corners of the room farthest from where the group now stands would be safe from arrow fire.  The narrow wooden door in the wall blocking the doorway is poorly constructed as well.  These additions to the room do not exhibit the solid craftsmanship common to dwarven construction.  The doors adorned with golden reliefs also look heavy enough and the relief-work shallow enough that moving across them should present no problem.

[sblock=OOC]All of column D is safe from arrow fire.  Doors on the floor are not difficult terrain.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 26, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*







Borric quickly draws his special flail, mageslayer, and remarks with a snarl, "Oh, these cowards are going to get it. Shock and awe!"

"I am coming for you, ya bastards!"

Despite his heavy armor, the trained fighter is actually able to move quickly and Borric runs across the gap to reach the wall.  He hunches a bit to keep out of the line of fire and tries to peer over his raised shield to look through the slits.

[sblock=Actions]Run to D7; Quick draw shock flail
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 26, 2012)

Seeing Borric head off Zelena follows suit. The small armored figure sprints across the room to the man's side. Reaching the wall she is starting to breath heavily. She takes a quick look about the room.

(( Move to D-6 by Running. ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +13
*Conditions:* 
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Heavy Mace +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidence, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Comprehend Langagues, Divine Favor, Divine Favor, Hide from Undead, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Ghostbane Dirge, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Searing Light, Nap Stack, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Spiritual Ally, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 7 attempts remaining; *Inspiring Command :* At Will; *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 attempts remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 28, 2012)

Syl wasn't convinced rushing into a new position blindly was the greatest move.  There could be a trap over there.  Rather than expose the whole squad, he holds his ground on the same side of the room.  It would much easier for him to step back out of range of the weapon.  If the others were engaged, he could run over there, if necessary.









*OOC:*


Syl will move back 15', making sure nothing bad happens to those moving through the room this round.














Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Vomit Swarm, Web^
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric and Zelena, Misfortune on the dwarf, and Flight on himself.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 28, 2012)

As Borric nears the wall he realizes the makeshift arrow slits are higher than he first thought and are positioned on the wall about three or four feet above his head.  Zelena dashes up alongside Borric and Nathan follows not long after.  Sylvain slips back into the shadows as his companions take cover in the shadow of the wall.

Within the wall can be heard a scrabbling and the muffled sound of voices.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round Two.  Everyone is up.  Sorry I was unclear about location of the 'arrowslits'.  They are about 10 ft up from the floor.






[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
You all
???

Map:
Note: Sylvain is 15 ft back and off the map.




Party:
Borric: 73/73 hit points remaining
Nathan: ??/?? hit points remaining 
Sylvain: 50/50 hit points remaining
Zelena: 58/58 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Nathan: Mage Armor; Sylvain: Web

Conditions in Effect:
--None current

Enemy Status:
??? 1 (AC 25); 0 damage; unwounded; improved cover
??? 2 (AC 25); 0 damage; unwounded; improved cover
??? 3 (AC 25); 0 damage; unwounded; improved cover
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 28, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric can see squat looking up through the slits in the wall, there are too high up. But, he is not concerned. 

He smiles over at Zelena and then Nate.

"We got them right where we want them, eh."

Borric proceeds to take out his aggression on the makeshift wall, bashing away with his shocking flail.

[sblock=Actions]Full Attack: 1st Attack Flail (1d20+14=30,  1d8+8+1d6=16)
2nd Attack Flail (1d20+9=16,  1d8+8+1d6=11)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 29, 2012)

"That's right Borric... give it too them!" Zelena calls out. She nods to Nate, "Good to see you joining us." And silently nods to Syl, wisely choosing to remaining back and hidden until the enemy shows itself. "Good work all."

((Inspiring Command: +2 insight bonus on attack rolls, AC, combat maneuver defense, and skill checks for 1 round for Borric, Nat, and not sure if you can Inspire yourself? ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +16
6*Conditions:* 
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Heavy Mace +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidence, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Comprehend Langagues, Divine Favor, Divine Favor, Hide from Undead, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Ghostbane Dirge, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Searing Light, Nap Stack, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Spiritual Ally, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 7 attempts remaining; *Inspiring Command :* At Will; *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 attempts remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 1, 2012)

There is a rain of dust, grit, and small bits of stone as Borric lays into the wall with his flail.  The damage to the wall seems small though there is evidence that Borric isn't the first to batter it.  From the sounds that can be heard from the holes, whatever is behind the wall is preparing their retaliation.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round Two.  Nathan & Sylvain are up.






[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
You all
???

Map:
Note: Sylvain is 15 ft back and off the map.




Party:
Borric: 73/73 hit points remaining
Nathan: ??/?? hit points remaining 
Sylvain: 50/50 hit points remaining
Zelena: 58/58 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Nathan: Mage Armor; Sylvain: Web

Conditions in Effect:
--None current

Enemy Status:
??? 1 (AC 25); 0 damage; unwounded; improved cover
??? 2 (AC 25); 0 damage; unwounded; improved cover
??? 3 (AC 25); 0 damage; unwounded; improved cover
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 1, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric glances at Nate and Zelena, between swings.

"Maybe there is a secret door in this wall.  The blighters probably have a way to get into this room."

[sblock=Actions]Free Action talking[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 1, 2012)

Nathan points out the low space between the wall and the older, better constructed frame of the dwarven built doorway.  Though low and narrow, just over two feet wide, and blocked with boards that make up a crude door it is clearly the method that whatever is back there uses to pass through their fortification.  The door looks like it could be easily ripped from the wall or battered away.  The narrow passage would be a squeeze but looks to be manageable.


----------



## Gerald007 (Oct 1, 2012)

Sylvain continues to hold his ground, away from his team.  He hoped he had made the correct decision, trying to not have everyone balled up together.  "I hope we haven't screwed things up too badly, Waltor."


Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Vomit Swarm, Web^
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric and Zelena, Misfortune on the dwarf, and Flight on himself.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


So, so, so sorry, folks. RL (i.e. work) went from fine to overwhelming at breakneck speed, and I've not had the time or energy to even look at the boards when I collapse at home.   I'm hoping I've gotten myself into a new rhythm enough to get back in the swing here. Repeated apologies.

And: ack! Not only did I miss combat, but a level up!  I'm working on the level up fast as I can. GlassEye, since I've thrown everything so out of whack with my absence, should I just run Nathan in this one at level 6? 







[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 6
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)

*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) *20*
touch: 14 (18) *19* ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor, in bold with Haste)
*HP:* 38/38
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 5/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Glitterdust (DC 18), Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy  *Remaining:* 6/6
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste *Remaining:* 3/4

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 3, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]jkason, we've slowed a bit but not terribly and it's certainly not as out of whack as you might feel.  Playing this encounter at level 6 would just be a hassle for you; the leveling is done & approved and we haven't gotten into the meat of the encounter so go ahead and play at Nathan's actual level.  I'll give you a bit more time to make a post if you are able.  I'd rather take it a little slower and let you post than to post for you.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 3, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

[sblock=ooc]Thanks for being understanding, GE. Let's see if some of Nathan's new tricks are helpful[/sblock]

"Sounds like our new buddies are planning a warm reception on the other end of that door. Maybe I can give them one of our own?" Nathan offers, nodding his head to indicate Borric should take a quick step away.

The sorcerer makes a tossing motion with his hand, and a dark gray mote arcs across the space to the floor. As it travels, it expands even as its color changes: first to a lighter gray, then through the warm color spectrum until it bursts into flame, taking up the space Borric had just vacated.

With another nod from Nathan, the fiery, overgrown mote charges the door, sending it up in flames.

[sblock=ooc]With a full attack, I think Borric still had a 5' move that he could use this round? If so, then the above applies. Casting Flaming sphere in the square in front of the door, then using the move action to burn through it. The spell says it ignites flammable objects, so I'm not sure if the fire damage roll is necessary or not, but just in case:

Fire damage to door (3d6=13)

If you rule Borric can't move until next round, then we'll go with a Haste.

If it's okay, I'll go ahead and post Nathan's move action for next round, as well, since otherwise folks get blocked: order the flaming sphere down whatever walkway there is past the burnt door to clear the way for Borric.[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 7
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours), Flaming Sphere (6/7 rounds remaining)

*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) *20*
touch: 14 (18) *19* ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor, in bold with Haste)
*HP:* 44/44
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Charm Person, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 5/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust (DC 18), Invisibility, Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy *Remaining:* 6/7
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste, Magic Circle Against Evil, Summon Monster III *Remaining:* 4/5

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 3, 2012)

Borric steps out of the way of Nathan's burning mote which moves forward until it hits the flimsy door.  Bathed in flame the door begins to smolder and blacken then burn as it catches fire.  Zelena is able to tear the flaming door away opening the narrow passageway.

At that moment, the room goes black, darker than a starless night and with a feeling of oppressiveness.  There is heard a <twang> as if from a fired crossbow, a crack as the bolt strikes the wall near Zelena and sprays her with fine stone particles, and a clatter as the bolt ricochets harmlessly away.

Operating on instinct and memory Nathan directs the mote into the narrow passage and is rewarded with a shrill scream.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round Three.  Everyone is up.  Nathan has a standard action remaining.  Perception checks with your actions, please.






[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
You all
???

Map:
Note: Sylvain is 15 ft back and off the map.




Party:
Borric: 73/73 hit points remaining
Nathan: 44/44 hit points remaining 
Sylvain: 50/50 hit points remaining
Zelena: 58/58 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Nathan: Mage Armor, Flaming Sphere; Sylvain: Web

Conditions in Effect:
--None current

Enemy Status:
??? 1 (AC 17); 13 damage; badly injured
??? 2 (AC 17); 0 damage; unwounded
??? 3 (AC 17); 0 damage; unwounded
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 4, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*







Borric snarls, "Dammit, their doused our lights!"

"Magic!  Let me at the fookers!"

Last he saw, he was getting out of the way of a flaming sphere so he is hesitating before charging in after it until Nate tells him it is clear.

[sblock=Actions]Delay
Perception (1d20+8=25)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 4, 2012)

"Tullog's luck, these creatures must have some powerful spellcasters!" the gnome looks about in the dwindling light of the flaming ball of fire, letting her low-light vision give her some little advantage until she can figure how to get her ioun torch working again. 

She brings up her shield, emblazoned with a sun motif on it, just a little bit more to better defect any other arrows or bolts.

"I can create some minor light for a short time..." Zelena asks, "If you would like?"

((*Delay* at present.  *Spellcraft check* for spells that went off 1d20+5=7  Just wondering how they downed two ioun torches, not to mention with a ball of fire going it would not really be that dark... not yet anyhow.))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +16
*Conditions:* 
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Heavy Mace +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidence, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Comprehend Langagues, Divine Favor, Divine Favor, Hide from Undead, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Ghostbane Dirge, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Searing Light, Nap Stack, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Spiritual Ally, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 7 attempts remaining; *Inspiring Command :* At Will; *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 attempts remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 4, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"If that scream means anything, I'm not sure the tunnel's clear, Borric," Nathan says. "Even if you can't see the fire, it's still burning."

Nathan wrinkles his nose at the sudden and overwhelming darkness. "No way this is natural," he whispers. "But if I don't get to see them, they don't get to see me," he mutters. Though there is no light to see it by, a swirl of motes surrounds Nathan in response, erasing him from the view of anything that can see through the darkness.

_All right, know-it-alls, you recognize what this is or what causes it?_ he sends the mental query to his unseen entourage.

[sblock=ooc]Nathan uses his standard action to cast Vanish. Perception check, and spellcraft to try to identify the darkness if it's a spell effect, plus Know:arcana to see if he knows what kind of critters might generate it if it's an SLA and not a spell.

Perception; Spellcraft;Know:arcane (1d20+0=19, 1d20+11=25, 1d20+7=13)

Rules question, GE: I know Nathan's kosher this round, and leaving the sphere to burn is safe, but does directing the flaming sphere about constitute an attack negating invisibility? I would think the initial casting would, by way of the "any spell that includes a target," condition, but my initial thought is that directing the sphere is like directing a summons. Since I recognize there are probably other interpretations, though, I figured I should ask now, so I know before I make my next round action decisions.  

Oh! And if directing it into someone is an attack, is the same true in the event that Nathan's directing it blindly? e.g, if he doesn't know 'move forward' takes the sphere into a creature?[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 7
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours), Flaming Sphere (5/7 rounds remaining), Vanish (5/5 rounds remaining)

*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) *20*
touch: 14 (18) *19* ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor, in bold with Haste)
*HP:* 44/44
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Charm Person, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 4/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust (DC 18), Invisibility, Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy *Remaining:* 6/7
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste, Magic Circle Against Evil, Summon Monster III *Remaining:* 4/5

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 4, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Re: directing Flaming Sphere; Attack or not?  Honestly, I don't know.  I can see both sides of the argument.  For the moment I'll say it's not considered an attack but I think maybe we should open a discussion about it.  Our combat will probably be resolved before that discussion.

Re: Light vs. Darkness.  It doesn't matter how many light effects are within the area of a darkness spell, if they are equal or lower level they are all suppressed while within the area of darkness and prevailing light conditions dominate.  Flaming Sphere is equal in level to Darkness and so its light is suppressed.  The big question for me is: Is the Continual Flame on the Ioun Torches an arcane spell (2nd level) or a divine spell (3rd level)?  It seems to me that wizards are more likely to be crafting magic items than clerics are and so I've counted them as if created by wizards.  This is probably another thing that could use discussion here in LPF.[/sblock]

Borric can clearly feel the heat of Nathan's flaming sphere ahead of him and can hear the sizzle and scream and the ragged breathing of the creature it is burning within the narrow passage.  He'll certainly be able to feel when the flame moves away even if he can't see it.

Zelena can't see anything as the ball of fire provides no light whatsoever in the darkness.  Nor can she figure exactly what spells might have been used to create such darkness.

Nathan's memory is prodded and enhanced by the motes.  He knows the darkness could be caused by a spell or the innate ability of certain creatures.  One in particular comes to mind: legends tell of clans of dwarves maddened by their fall from power who have the ability to cloak themselves in darkness.  Also, Nathan would know that unless the light source is specifically targeted it still provides light, it is just suppressed by the stronger magic.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round Three.  Everyone, except Nathan who has already acted, is up.  Post up if it is your intent to delay until your opponents have acted so I know for sure.  Thanks.






[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
You all
???

Map:
Note: Sylvain is 15 ft back and off the map.




Party:
Borric: 73/73 hit points remaining
Nathan: 44/44 hit points remaining 
Sylvain: 50/50 hit points remaining
Zelena: 58/58 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Nathan: Mage Armor, Flaming Sphere, Vanish; Sylvain: Web

Conditions in Effect:
--Darkness

Enemy Status:
??? 1 (AC 17); 13 damage; badly injured
??? 2 (AC 17); 0 damage; unwounded
??? 3 (AC 17); 0 damage; unwounded
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 5, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Unable to see, yet believing the way is still blocked, Borric whispers over his shoulder, "Maybe let that flaming ball burn them up.  If you move it around let me know, but I am fine waiting right here.  They ain't going anywhere."

He holds the flail ready to bash the crap out of anything he notices coming past the crackling flames off to his left in the darkness.

[sblock=Actions]Readied Attack: Shock Flail
From before: Perception (1d20+8=25)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]







*OOC:*


I think if he just moves it around as Move Action, it is not really an attack.  Summon Monster is the same thing, IIRC. Indirect attacks don't negate the Invisibility.

I did read up on darkness and the wording there is confusing.  On one hand it sounds like it would negate an Ioun Torch, but on the other it talks about changing light down one step.  However, as we completed a similar combat in jkason's game with SK in it, I think my confusion is only my own.


----------



## Gerald007 (Oct 5, 2012)

_Ah, magic...now that is something I can actually help with!  _Sylvain had just the spell prepared to get rid of this magical darkness, if he could only get it to stick.  It was one of his more tricky spells.  "Hold on, guys.  I think I can help!" he shouts as he begins his magic.









*OOC:*


Cast Dispel Magic on the Darness spell effect.






 
Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Vomit Swarm, Web^
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic^, Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric and Zelena, Misfortune on the dwarf.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 6, 2012)

Sylvain dispels the darkness that engulfed the rest of the group and the light of their torches and Nathan's ball of fire once more blazes into brightness.  Or at least it seems that way with the sudden ending of the darkness.  Engulfed within that flame is a small, emaciated creature that looks somewhat dwarven in appearance but lesser in stature.  Shrieking as it is from within the fire it is difficult to tell much more about the creature.

[sblock=OOC]Re: Darkness.  The spell has to take into account two states of being: 1) normal light conditions (without magical sources of light) and 2) areas that include magical sources of light.  I don't think the spell is written well and it could definitely use clarity in detailing those effects and how they interact with each other.[/sblock]








*OOC:*


Combat: Round Three.  Borric & Zelena still to act.






[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
You all
???

Map:
Note: Sylvain is 15 ft back and off the map.
Hasn't been put on the map but there is a known creature at C7




Party:
Borric: 73/73 hit points remaining
Nathan: 44/44 hit points remaining 
Sylvain: 50/50 hit points remaining
Zelena: 58/58 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Nathan: Mage Armor, Flaming Sphere, Vanish; Sylvain: Dispel Magic, Web

Conditions in Effect:
--

Enemy Status:
??? 1 (AC 17); 13 damage; badly injured
??? 2 (AC 17); 0 damage; unwounded
??? 3 (AC 17); 0 damage; unwounded
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


Borric is maintaining a readied action for this round.  The darkness being negated doesn't change that.  It is the Flaming Sphere in his way that he is waiting to be moved. 

Zelena's up.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Zelena takes the opportunity to inspire her companions again, hoping to help keep them all safe as she watches for an opening.

((*Inspiring command*: gain a +2 insight bonus on attack rolls, AC, combat maneuver defense, and skill checks for 1 round))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +16
*Conditions:* 
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Heavy Mace +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidence, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Comprehend Langagues, Divine Favor, Divine Favor, Hide from Undead, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Ghostbane Dirge, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Searing Light, Nap Stack, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Spiritual Ally, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 7 attempts remaining; *Inspiring Command :* At Will; *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 attempts remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 9, 2012)

The small dwarven creature struggles forward to escape the fire that fills the narrow passage but in his haste to exit and to slap out the fires smouldering on his clothes leaves himself open to attack from Borric and Zelena.

Borric also feels the patter of dust and stone fragments falling on him from above.  As he looks up he sees another of the creatures press its face up against the hole in the wall above him and squint down at the fighter with rolling, mad eyes.

Sylvain hears the twang of a crossbow being fired brief moments before he feels the impact of the bolt tearing into his back.  The pain is heightened by a burning in the wound that leaves him weak and shaky.  As he turns to attempt to gain a glimpse of his attacker he hears the heavy lope of something padding down the hall at high speed.  Before he even has time to react the shadowy form of a huge hound is upon him and ripping into his side with its sharp teeth.  The attack is unbalancing and Sylvain loses his footing and topples to the ground.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round Three (still).  Derro 1 draws AoO from Borric & Zelena.  Borric can take his readied attack then we move to Round Four with everyone up to act.  Save vs. poison for Sylvain, please.






[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
You all
Derro

Map:









Party:
Borric: 73/73 hit points remaining
Nathan: 44/44 hit points remaining 
Sylvain: 44/58 hit points remaining; 2 STR dmg. (saves 3/4)
Zelena: 58/58 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Nathan: Mage Armor, Flaming Sphere, Vanish; Sylvain: Dispel Magic, Web; Zelena: Inspiring Command (x1)

Conditions in Effect:
--Sylvain: prone & in darkness

Enemy Status:
??? 1 (AC 17); 13 damage; badly injured
??? 2 (AC 17); 0 damage; unwounded
??? 3 (AC 17); 0 damage; unwounded
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 9, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric gins the little bastard a wicked grin, "Ho ho! Out of the fire and into the frying pan."

He starts going to work on the only target he can take his frustration out on. He bashes with the electrifying mageslayer flail and takes out the foe's legs, smashing him again once he is down.  Checking once more, he thinks he just whacked the snot out of a corpse.

[sblock=Actions]Readied Attack: Shock Flail (With Insp Cmd) (1d20+16=22,  1d8+8+1d6=15) 
AoO: AoO Improved Trip (+2 with Insp Cmd) (1d20+19=28) & Follow-up: AoO Shock Flail (+2  with Insp Cmd vs. Prone) (1d20+16=28,  1d8+8+1d6=16)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), 

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Oct 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


DM, I actually have 58 hp, not 50 at max.  But that still smarts, lol!







From his back, Sylvain knew he was in trouble.  He attempts to protect himself and cast a spell, knowing there was a strong chance it might not work.  "I need help back here, guys," he screams as he knew he was outnumbered and in a bit of a spot.

He was surprised he succeeded as a stream of Wasps erupted from his mouth, pouring forward to engulf the hound.










*OOC:*


Free action-talk.  Standard action-cast Vomit Swarm to appear on the hound.  Move action-none.








 

Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Vomit Swarm, Web^
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic^, Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric and Zelena, Misfortune on the dwarf.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 9, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan swears silently as he hears the sounds of attack coming from behind and Sylvain's call for help. Deciding Sylvain is in worse need than the effective cleric and fighter combined, Nathan scrambles to get an angle on the hallway, leaving the narrow entry into the room from the other end blocked by the flaming sphere.

"All right. They aren't the only ones who can build walls. Right, boys?" the sorcerer calls out. There is a bright glow to the air as a stream of motes rushes out the room and into the hallway. As each mote reaches the line between the four-legged assailant and Sylvain, it smashes flat as if against an invisible barrier. Each impact also reveals more and more of a previously-nonexistent wall, until the hallway is fully blocked by the magical construction.

[sblock=ooc]Since we seem to have them coming at us from both sides, I'm figuring blocking one entrance with the sphere for now is probably a decent choice so that I can try to help disentangle Sylvain from his trouble:

*Move* to J9 to gain line of effect into the hallway, then
*Standard* Cast Silent Image to produce an apparent wall blocking the hallway at 7 8 9 on the line between V and W (since it's an illusion, I don't think it has to actually have depth to _appear_ to have it from either side?) Will save DC 16 to disbelieve if interacted with (which I think only involves the animal for now?)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 7
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours), Flaming Sphere (4/7 rounds remaining), Vanish (4/5 rounds remaining), Silent Image (standard action to maintain concentration in subsequent rounds)

*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) *20*
touch: 14 (18) *19* ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor, in bold with Haste)
*HP:* 44/44
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Charm Person, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 3/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust (DC 18), Invisibility, Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy *Remaining:* 6/7
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste, Magic Circle Against Evil, Summon Monster III *Remaining:* 4/5

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 10, 2012)

Zelena whacks out at the dwarf with her heavy mace, "Heeeeeya!" The mace connects solidly, but the gnome does not seem to hit very hard.

And as she is flanking with Borric, she strikes out at the dwarf again, "Get back to where you came from..." Her weapon does not seem to do so well as the dwarf knocks it aside with relative ease. Zelena huffs in disappointment.

((AoO with Mithral Heavy Mace +1  1d20+7=18 (Hit!)for a whooper of a 1d6+1=2 damage! 

Attack with Mithral Heavy Mace +1 1d20+9=12  (Miss) ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +16
*Conditions:* 
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Heavy Mace +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidence, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Comprehend Langagues, Divine Favor, Divine Favor, Hide from Undead, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Ghostbane Dirge, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Searing Light, Nap Stack, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Spiritual Ally, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 7 attempts remaining; *Inspiring Command :* At Will; *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 attempts remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


I think Borric needs some results before posting Round 4.  Thanks.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 11, 2012)

As the derro moves forward Zelena raps it with her mace then Borric knocks the creature’s feet out from under him with his flail.  It falls hard and everyone near can hear as its skull hits the paved floor with a solid crack.  A quick flick and the entangling bits of the flail slip free and the fighter brings it around in a very effective attack that leaves the derro unmoving on the floor.

Sylvain fights off the poison and manages to cast his spell and the angry swarm of wasps crawl from between his lips and flies forward to attack the shadowy hound.  The hound shakes in an attempt to dislodge the stinging wasps.

Nathan’s motes quickly intercede between the shadow hound and Sylvain and build a wall to protect the witch and give him a chance to act with less threat from the other creatures.










*OOC:*


Combat: Round Four.  Borric & Zelena still to go for the round.






[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
You all
Derro

Map:








Party:
Borric: 73/73 hit points remaining
Nathan: 44/44 hit points remaining 
Sylvain: 44/58 hit points remaining; 2 STR dmg.
Zelena: 58/58 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Nathan: Mage Armor, Flaming Sphere, Vanish, Silent Image; Sylvain: Dispel Magic, Web, Vomit Swarm; Zelena: Inspiring Command (x1)

Conditions in Effect:
--Sylvain: prone & in darkness
--Nathan: invisible (3/5 rnds)

Enemy Status:
Derro 1 (AC 17); 31 damage; dead
Derro 2 (AC 17); 0 damage; unwounded
Derro 3 (AC 25); 0 damage; unwounded; improved cover
Shadow Hound (AC ?); 7 damage; lightly injured; nauseated
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 11, 2012)

Seeing one dead dwarf she nods to Borric and takes the opportunity to give him and those close by some words of inspiration, "Good work boys!" Lets take it too them!"

((*Inspiring command*: gain a +2 insight bonus on attack rolls, AC, combat maneuver defense, and skill checks for 1 round))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +16
*Conditions:* 
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Heavy Mace +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidence, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Comprehend Langagues, Divine Favor, Divine Favor, Hide from Undead, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Ghostbane Dirge, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Searing Light, Nap Stack, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Spiritual Ally, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 7 attempts remaining; *Inspiring Command :* At Will; *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 attempts remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


GE, will Borric be able to attack Derro 3?  
Melee from D7 or D8?  Or will it be Ranged against cover or improved cover from either D7 or E7?


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 11, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







perrinmiller said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> GE, will Borric be able to attack Derro 3?
> Melee from D7 or D8?  Or will it be Ranged against cover or improved cover from either D7 or E7?




Borric can just barely reach to attack Derro 3 with melee attacks though it will have improved cover.  The same cover would apply to ranged attacks.  AC 25 for the covered Derro.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 11, 2012)

[sblock=ooc] In a Dragonstar (think D&D in space) game I was in once the orc had cover behind a table. Okay, I blast his cover. Somehow I remember rolling well and not only punching a hole through the table and the orc, but into the wall behind too.  Good times! Go Borric, we know you have it in you![/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 12, 2012)

*GM:*  Maps updated in the post above.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 12, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*







Borric sees some ugly nosed person peaking down at him and decides to say nothing, letting mageslayer do the talking first.

Twirling the flail he swings the spiked ball into the narrow gap in a hook-shot like motion. Once and twice the sickeningly wet impact is heard.

"Har! That's what ya get for stickin' yar nose where it don't belong, ya dumb arse."

He side steps to stand in the opening and looks to see if there are more.

[sblock=Actions]Full Attack: 1st Flail (W/Insp Cmd) (1d20+16=32,  1d8+8+1d6=11)
2nd Flail (W/Insp Cmd) (1d20+11=27,  1d8+8+1d6=18)
5ft step to D7[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), 

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 14, 2012)

The derro's bloody face disappears from the hole and Borric and Zelena hear a crash as the creature falls backward.  As Borric steps over to peer into the narrow passage he sees the pale, scrawny face of another derro and hears that disconcerting twang of a fired crossbow as the creature jumps at the fighter's sudden appearance.  The bolt flies wild and ricochets off the wall and past Borric.

The shadow mastiff leaps through the illusionary wall as if it isn't there and almost passes Sylvain though it stops and stands over the witch growling.  It shakes wasps from its thick fur but does nothing else; it seems it is still suffering from the effects of the stings of the cloud of wasps.

The derro near the wasps flinches back from the vermin swarm and inadvertently squeezes the trigger on his weapon.  The bolt harmlessly knocks a chip out of the wall.  The derro drops his crossbow and dashes forward through Nathan's wall flinching away from the wasps and drawing his short sword as he moves.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round Five.  Everyone is up.






[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
You all
Derro

Map:




[repeating light crossbow at X9]




Party:
Borric: 73/73 hit points remaining
Nathan: 44/44 hit points remaining 
Sylvain: 44/58 hit points remaining; 2 STR dmg.
Zelena: 58/58 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Nathan: Mage Armor, Flaming Sphere, Vanish, Silent Image; Sylvain: Dispel Magic, Web, Vomit Swarm; Zelena: Inspiring Command (x1)

Conditions in Effect:
--Sylvain: prone & in darkness
--Nathan: invisible (3/5 rnds)

Enemy Status:
Derro 1 (AC 17); 31 damage; dead
Derro 2 (AC 17); 0 damage; unwounded
Derro 3 (AC 25); 29 damage; dead
Derro 4 (AC 17); 0 damage; unwounded
Shadow Hound (AC ?); 7 damage; lightly injured
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 14, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric finds one more, but the flaming ball of fire is in the way.  He calls over his shoulder, "Nate! You want to deal with this last bugger here? Move your ball of flames a few feet farther away and roast the blighter."

"I will go help Syl.  If Nate needs help with this last one, you can stay Zelena."

He runs back to help Syl, arriving next to the ugly dog-like thing quickly.

[sblock=Actions]I think the Falming Sphere might be able to finish Derro 4. And, I think it is better that Borric help Syl against two foes than take a ranged attack at Derro 4.

Run to T8[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), 

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 15, 2012)

Zelena nods to Borric, "Go my friend..."

She then turns her attention to the dwarf on the other side of the barricade ready to whack him should he come out.

(Delay)

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +16
*Conditions:* 
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Heavy Mace +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidence, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Comprehend Langagues, Divine Favor, Divine Favor, Hide from Undead, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Ghostbane Dirge, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Searing Light, Nap Stack, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Spiritual Ally, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 7 attempts remaining; *Inspiring Command :* At Will; *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 attempts remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Oct 16, 2012)

Syl didn't dare to rise to his feet, knowing the two surrounding him would be on him before he could even get to his knees.  He silently controls the swarm, directing them to attack the closest combatant, now the dwarf.  "You are picking on the wrong person, little dwarf.  When I get to my feet, I will thrash you!"









*OOC:*


Only action this round is to direct the wasp swarm.








Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Vomit Swarm^, Web^
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic^, Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric and Zelena, Misfortune on the dwarf.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## jkason (Oct 16, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"I suppose it's only fair to come out of hiding now that they have," Nathan says as Borric rushes by. "Give 'em what for!" he calls out, and the burning mote rolls forward through the narrow passage in an attempt to catch the derro in its fire. Even as it moves, Nathan re-appears with a tinkling sound as the motes hiding him disperse. Nathan sighs.

"Never any wiggle room with your lot, is there?" he mutters.

The sorcerer holds up his hands as if staving off a chastisment, saying, "Yes, yes! No glory in attacking from the shadows, blah blah blah. Well, this bunch decided it was peachy keen, so how about you make life more miserable for them, eh?"

Some of the motes seem to agree with the sorcerer, for as the illusory wall breaks apart in a shower of motes, a quartet of especially bright spheres separate from their disappearing kin to slam into the shadowy hound.

[sblock=ooc]*Move* Direct Flaming Sphere (negating invisibility) to B7. 
Fire damage (reflex 17 negates) (3d6=5)

*Standard* Cast Magic Missile. I don't think Nathan actually has line of effect to Derro 4, so I'll just trust that Zelena can AoO him if he survives the sphere and comes charging out. Instead, we'll pummel the hound. If it somehow dies before Nathan's out of missiles, he'll hit Derro 2 with what's left.

Technically the missiles come from Nathan and go to the hound, but since he didn't spend the standard action on concentration, having the Silent Image morph into the missiles seemed fairly harmless in the fluff department, so I went with it. 

Magic Missile damages. (1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=5, 1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=4)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 7
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours), Flaming Sphere (3/7 rounds remaining)

*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) *20*
touch: 14 (18) *19* ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor, in bold with Haste)
*HP:* 44/44
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Charm Person, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 2/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust (DC 18), Invisibility, Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy *Remaining:* 6/7
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste, Magic Circle Against Evil, Summon Monster III *Remaining:* 4/5

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 23, 2012)

*GM:*  Apologies for the delay...     

Borric races across the room to come to Sylvain’s aid as the witch is set upon by the shadow mastiff and the derro.  Though prone Sylvain still manages to defend himself by directing the swarm after the derro.

Nathan’s ball of fire hardly moves forward any distance at all before it stops as it engulfs the derro lurking behind its flames.  The derro shrieks as he is burnt by the fire.  Nathan’s wall dissolves into motes that pound the mastiff.

As Zelena waits for her opportunity to act next to the narrow passage the derro vanishes from her sight.

On the far side of the room in the hall the derro spits a few bitter-sounding words and the area surrounding Borric and Sylvain is plunged into darkness.  Sylvain can feel the air currents as the derro moves but in the darkness the witch easily loses the sense of which direction the creature has gone.  Waltor chitters in Sylvain’s ear…
[sblock=Waltor]”Behind you!”[/sblock]
Out of the darkness Nathan sees the shadow hound bounding across the room towards him.  The creature is big and fast and is upon him before he has a chance to do anything.  Teeth snap on the sorcerer puncturing flesh and Nathan’s feet are pulled out from under him and he is spilled to the floor.










*OOC:*


Combat: Round Six.  Everyone is up.






[sblock=Combat Information]Borric could take an AoO as the mastiff pushes past him but I rolled the miss chance and he wouldn't have hit.

Initiative:
You all
Derro

Map:




[repeating light crossbow at X9]
[X]

Party:
Borric: 73/73 hit points remaining
Nathan: 33/44 hit points remaining 
Sylvain: 44/58 hit points remaining; 2 STR dmg.
Zelena: 58/58 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Nathan: Mage Armor, Flaming Sphere, Vanish, Silent Image, Magic Missile; Sylvain: Dispel Magic, Web, Vomit Swarm;

Conditions in Effect:
--Sylvain: prone & in darkness
--Nathan: prone

Enemy Status:
Derro 1 (AC 17); 31 damage; dead
Derro 2 (AC 17); 10 damage; moderately wounded; 1 Dex dmg, 3/4 saves
Derro 3 (AC 25); 29 damage; dead
Derro 4 (AC 17); 5 damage; lightly wounded
Shadow Hound (AC ?); 22 damage; moderately injured
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 23, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric snarls as once again he cannot see, "Fook! Not again.  Where did the blasted blighter go?"

He remains still for a moment to check if he hears the little creature.

[sblock=Actions]Delay. 
Perception (1d20+8=18)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), 

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 23, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan yelps in surprise as the powerful hound rushes him and dumps him painfully to the ground. He grimaces as the bloody wound on his thigh, but after taking one look at the powerful maw, he counts himself lucky the thing didn't manage to find his throat. Still, he leans backward, hands up to protect himself.

"Sure. Pick on the pretty one," he snarks. "Well, Grandfather wasn't good for many things, but he did tell me the best way to train a dog was to smack it hard on the nose. That how it works in your neck of the woods?"

Nathan doesn't take his eyes off the threat of the dog, but it's clear the last portion of his chatter is directed to his unseen attendants, as the flaming sphere comes rolling back into the room, trying to close the gap to the dog, and another quartet of glowing motes follow Nathan's advice, each of the four smashing into the dog's nose in quick succession.

[sblock=ooc]*Move*: Bring the Flaming Sphere back in. I believe H8 is the furthest it can go this round. I think that keeps Zelena's path clear if she wants to move into the room instead of through the passage. Looks like directing active spells that don't require concentration doesn't provoke AoO, so I think Nathan's safe on that score.

*Standard*: Concentration check to cast Defensively (level 1 spell):

Concentration (cast defensively) DC 17 (1d20+12=23)

Success (whew). Casting Magic Missile again:

Magic Missile Damage (1d4+1=3, 1d4+1=5, 1d4+1=3, 1d4+1=5)

16 damage to the shadow dog.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 7
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours), Flaming Sphere (2/7 rounds remaining)

*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) *20*
touch: 14 (18) *19* ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor, in bold with Haste)
*HP:* 33/44
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Charm Person, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 1/8
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust (DC 18), Invisibility, Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy *Remaining:* 6/7
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste, Magic Circle Against Evil, Summon Monster III *Remaining:* 4/5

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 23, 2012)

A rustle of cloth, a scrape of soft leather on the stone floor and Borric is fairly certain that the derro has moved to the other side of Sylvain and next to the witch.  Borric can certainly hear the snarling hound and Nathan's chatter as the sorcerer is attacked and closer, the buzzing of wasps.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


Delay until Syl posts, hoping he will say something so Borric can blindly move and attempt to aid him.


----------



## Gerald007 (Oct 24, 2012)

"I'm over here, Borric," Syl yells, not wanting the warrior to blindly bash him by mistake.  "Waltor says that he is behind me!"

Not knowing where anyone was for sure, Syl keeps mental control over his wasp swarm, making sure it doesn't get Borric by mistake.  He hated his next thought, but realized he was going to have to get up at some point, so he attempted to stand.









*OOC:*


Move action-this round is to keep the wasp swarm in the same squares.  Second move action is to try to stand up from prone, provoking an AoO.








Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Vomit Swarm^, Web^
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic^, Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric and Zelena, Misfortune on the dwarf.
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 24, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric thinks he knows where the blighter is and he moves forward, "This is not going to be pretty if this keeps up. We need to get out from this darkness."

He swings the shock flail at waist level, hoping to catch the bugger.  He hits nothing but air again.

[sblock=Actions]Move 2 squares East
Attack Derro: Flail (<50 Miss) (1d20+14=23,  1d8+8+1d6=13,  1d100=60)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), 

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 24, 2012)

Seeing the hound Make for Nathan and the other disappear, the gnomes choice is clear. "I'm coming Nate!" She races across and comes at the hound with her small mace ready to lay down some damage.

((Charge to J-8, Attack with Mithral Heavy Mace +1... I am guessing a 14 is not going to hit.))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +16
*Conditions:* 
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Heavy Mace +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidence, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Comprehend Langagues, Divine Favor, Divine Favor, Hide from Undead, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Ghostbane Dirge, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Searing Light, Nap Stack, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Spiritual Ally, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 7 attempts remaining; *Inspiring Command :* At Will; *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 attempts remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2012)

Nathan, like Sylvain before him, reacts like a seasoned veteran of battle even though he's been knocked to the ground: motes under his direction smash into the shadow mastiff's muzzle causing blood to seep from its nostrils.  In Zelena’s rush to aid Nathan her attack doesn’t strike the mastiff with all the force she intended.  Her mace skitters across its heavy hide and deals no damage.

As Sylvain stands he feels the bite of the derro's sword as it pierces his shoulder though the injury is not as bad as might have been expected.  Waltor squeaks in alarm at the close call and continues to call directions to Sylvain.  Borric moves blindly forward until he feels the wings of wasps brushing against his face.  He attacks where he is convinced the derro stands but is foiled by the darkness.  The derro attacks Sylvain and the witch feels the derro's sword snag in his clothes as he attacks.  Luckily for Sylvain the derro missed and now both Borric and Sylvain are pretty sure where the derro is standing.

The derro beyond the wall shows its face again within one of the crude arrow slits, awkwardly aiming its crossbow out at the combatants in the center of the room.  He fires and his bolt ricochets off the floor near Zelena.

Having been pummeled by Nathan's motes twice now the shadow mastiff is showing definite signs of injury and it bleeds from its face and flank.  Recoiling from Nathan and Zelena it lifts its bloody muzzle and bays.  As the howl reverberates through the chamber and halls beyond, Borric, Nathan, Sylvain, and Zelena must fight a rising tide of panic…










*OOC:*


Combat: Round Seven.  Everyone must make a DC 16 Will save or be panicked.  If you save you can act, otherwise you flee.






[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
You all
Derro

Map:




[repeating light crossbow at X9][Hall in darkness]




Party:
Borric: 73/73 hit points remaining
Nathan: 33/44 hit points remaining 
Sylvain: 39/58 hit points remaining; 2 STR dmg.
Zelena: 58/58 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Nathan: Mage Armor, Flaming Sphere, Vanish, Silent Image, Magic Missile; Sylvain: Dispel Magic, Web, Vomit Swarm;

Conditions in Effect:
--Sylvain/Borric: darkness
--Nathan: prone

Enemy Status:
Derro 1 (AC 17); 31 damage; dead
Derro 2 (AC 17); 10 damage; moderately wounded; 2 Dex dmg, 2/4 saves
Derro 3 (AC 17); 29 damage; dead
Derro 4 (AC 25); 5 damage; lightly wounded
Shadow Hound (AC 18); 38 damage; moderately wounded
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 25, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Resisting the urge to panic, Borric keeps up his swinging in the darkness, "Keep harrying the bastard, Syl."

He swings the shock flail at waist level, hoping to catch the derro now that he believes he has him located.

[sblock=Actions]Will save vs. Fear (1d20+6=25)
Full Attack Derro: Flail (<50 Miss) (1d20+14=18,  1d8+8+1d6=17,  1d100=12), Flail (<50 Miss) (1d20+9=24,  1d8+8+1d6=20,  1d100=69)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), 

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2012)

Borric feels a grim satisfaction as one of his strikes hit.  The darkness abruptly ends and the light of Borric's ioun torch is restored as the derro crumples to the ground dead.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


If the first attack hit and kills, then normally a Full Attack action would not be spent and Borric would have a Move Action remaining now.  Correct?


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







perrinmiller said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> If the first attack hit and kills, then normally a Full Attack action would not be spent and Borric would have a Move Action remaining now.  Correct?




Sounds ok to me.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Oct 25, 2012)

"Thank you, Borric.  You saved Waltor's and my skin right there.  Watch out...I'm taking my wasps to help Nathan," the beaten witch says with a fire in his eye.  Being able to see clearly, he directs the swarm toward the hound.  "We are coming, Nathan and Zelena.  Hold them off for a second more."  









*OOC:*


Move action-redirect the swarm to head at its full movement toward the shadow hound.  Second move action is to follow behind it, keeping it between Syl and the enemies.







Edit:  ignore the above.  I forgot to roll my Will save and failed, lol.


Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Vomit Swarm^, Web^
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic^, Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric and Zelena, Misfortune on the dwarf.
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 25, 2012)

((Will Save vs Hound's Fear 1d20+8=25 ))

The gnome feels the hound's howl o straight to her bones but easily shakes off any ill effects. She steps to the side and strikes out with her mace again, "Annaya's will, you will be put down beast!"

(( 5ft step to K-8, Attack with mace 1d20+7=23, for 1d6+1=5 damage ))


[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +16
*Conditions:* 
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Heavy Mace +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidence, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Comprehend Langagues, Divine Favor, Divine Favor, Hide from Undead, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Ghostbane Dirge, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Searing Light, Nap Stack, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Spiritual Ally, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 7 attempts remaining; *Inspiring Command :* At Will; *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 attempts remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 26, 2012)

Sylvain flees into the warren of rooms the group has already explored with Waltor nipping at his ear in an attempt to get the witch to stop.

        *GM:*  I'll do a full update after Nathan's save/action and Borric's other half a round.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 26, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*







Borric, suddenly able to see once again, spits on the fallen derro, "Ptuey!"  and comments, "Dumb arse. Should have know better that to tangle  with us."

"Hang on, Nate!  I am going to help smash that puppy."

Whirling around, the armored fighter clanks back the way he came. Seeing the flaming ball of magic behind his companions, he asks as he gets closer, "Did you already kill that last bugger behind the barricade?" 

[sblock=Actions]Move to P9[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), 

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 26, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan smirks confidently as the dog takes its lashing, but as it howls, his usual cockiness falls away, replaced by an illogical, overwhemling fear. 

"I don't care! Don't give me this brave, noble hero shtick. Can't you hear that thing? Can't you... no. No, no, no, no..." Nathan continues his string of denial under his breath to the unseen motes, desperately looking for a path away from the beast's gaping maw.

[sblock=ooc]Nathan fails his Will save:

Will Save DC 16 (1d20+6=10)

I'm a bit confused about Nathan's actions here, though, for this reason: since the text of Panicked explicitly says the character attempts to flee "the source of its fear, *as well as any other dangers it encounters*," (emphasis mine), my assumption is that would include avoiding AoO under the 'other dangers' list? 

Nathan's prone and in threat range from casting, so I don't believe there's a path for his actual retreat that wouldn't open him up to dangers. My assumption is that panick would stop Nathan from casting defensively, and since he knows he'd open himself up to danger by trying to stand (which he has to do to move) or cast, I'm inclined to treat him as cornered (full defense cowering). 

If he can cast defensively, then he'll cast Vanish (Cast defensively DC 17 (1d20+12=18)), then stand. I know a creature with scent would know he's still in the square, but I _think_ invisibility would stop anything that can't see invisible from telling if a creature was standing? In any event, I'm reasonably confident that Nathan would think invisibility would shield him from attack, which is close enough that the Panicked condition would have him standing if he can manage invisibility, anyway.[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 7
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours), Panicked, Prone, Flaming Sphere (1/7 rounds remaining)

*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) *20*
touch: 14 (18) *19* ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor, in bold with Haste)
*HP:* 33/44
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Charm Person, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 1/8 (0/8 if he could cast defensively this round)
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust (DC 18), Invisibility, Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy *Remaining:* 6/7
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste, Magic Circle Against Evil, Summon Monster III *Remaining:* 4/5

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 29, 2012)

*GM:*  jkason, this is my understanding: Nathan 'must flee at top speed away from the source' of his fear.  He can't take any other actions.  He can use his spells to help him flee but that's it.  I don't believe an AoO can be counted as an 'other danger'.  I think an other danger would be if during his flight he were to come across another hostile creature.  I don't think being in a position where you'll provoke AoO if you move qualifies you for being cornered.  I know it sucks but imo his options are to crawl away or stand up and run off.     

[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
You all
Derro

Map:




[repeating light crossbow at X9][Hall in darkness]




Party:
Borric: 73/73 hit points remaining
Nathan: 33/44 hit points remaining 
Sylvain: 39/58 hit points remaining; 2 STR dmg.
Zelena: 58/58 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Nathan: Mage Armor, Flaming Sphere, Vanish, Silent Image, Magic Missile; Sylvain: Dispel Magic, Web, Vomit Swarm;

Conditions in Effect:
--Sylvain: panicked 2/3
--Nathan: prone & panicked 1/2

Enemy Status:
Derro 1 (AC 17); 31 damage; dead
Derro 2 (AC 17); 27 damage; dead
Derro 3 (AC 17); 29 damage; dead
Derro 4 (AC 25); 20/25 hp remaining
Shadow Hound (AC 18); 8/51 hp remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 29, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







GlassEye said:


> jkason, this is my understanding: Nathan 'must flee at top speed away from the source' of his fear.  He can't take any other actions.  He can use his spells to help him flee but that's it.




No worries. If you don't think the Vanish would qualify as a flee-aiding spell, then I say feel free to pick one of the two movement options (under the auspices that it's part of the 'random direction,' and also because I can't seem to find crawling rules this morning) and Nathan can reap what he's sown by letting himself be in the middle of the kill room without any other protection. 

That'll teach him not to use that circle of protection when he has the chance.  [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 29, 2012)

With fear contorting his face Nathan scrambles back from the hound limbs wildly flailing and pushing himself away.  While not fully protecting himself the hound lunges forward and snaps at the sorcerer tearing open a new wound on Nathan's leg.  One he has gotten away from the immediate threat of the teeth Nathan leaps to his feet in preparation to continue his fearful flight.

Since Nathan is fleeing and Borric not yet arrived the hound wheels on the closest threat: Zelena.  It bites at Zelena and slaps at her with its heavy mace-like tail but neither attack gets past her armor.

There is the sound of another bolt ricocheting from the floor near Nathan providing an obvious answer to Borric's question of whether or not the last derro was killed yet.

Running wide around the hound Nathan flees for the hallway that Sylvain previously disappeared down.  Sylvain continues to flee, though once out of sight and hearing of the hound his fear begins to lessen a little.  If he thinks of returning it threatens to overwhelm him again and so he continues to move away.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round Eight.  Nathan & Sylvain continue to flee.  Borric & Zelena are up.






[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
You all
Derro

Map:




Party:
Borric: 73/73 hit points remaining
Nathan: 25/44 hit points remaining 
Sylvain: 39/58 hit points remaining; 2 STR dmg.
Zelena: 58/58 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Nathan: Mage Armor, Flaming Sphere, Vanish, Silent Image, Magic Missile; Sylvain: Dispel Magic, Web, Vomit Swarm;

Conditions in Effect:
--Sylvain: panicked 1/3
--Nathan: prone & panicked 0/2

Enemy Status:
Derro 1 (AC 17); 31 damage; dead
Derro 2 (AC 17); 27 damage; dead
Derro 3 (AC 17); 29 damage; dead
Derro 4 (AC 25); 20/25 hp remaining
Shadow Hound (AC 18); 8/51 hp remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 30, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric has his avenue of attack all lined up and he moves forward  with the head of the shock flail twirling above his head, over his right  shoulder.  The clanking plate armor does nothing to slow the fighter's  movements and  maneuvers to catch the nefarious dog from the opposite  side from Zelena.

 He brings the spiked ball down swooping in low to attempt hook the chain around the beast's leg and yank it off its feet.

 The attack succeeds and Borric smashed the spiked head down on the hounds shoulder with a satisfying impact.  He exclaims, "There, ya lil' sh*te.  Feel good?"

 "Lass, if you wanna deal with that last crossbowman, I think I can handle this puppy." 

[sblock=Actions]Move to L10
Trip w/Shock Flail (Flank) (1d20+19=27) - Assuming Success, Shadow Hound prone
Trip AoO Shock Flail (Flank) (1d20+16=22,  1d8+8+1d6=17)
If it tries to stand: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3758157/[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), 

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 30, 2012)

Zelena nods to Borric as she casts a concerned look to the way her companions have fled... but with one of the dastardly dwarves still sniping at them she makes for it...

((Move Either at B-7 or c7 depending if C7 is double moment to squeeze through (she is a gnome too)))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +16
*Conditions:* 
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Heavy Mace +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidence, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Comprehend Langagues, Divine Favor, Divine Favor, Hide from Undead, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Ghostbane Dirge, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Searing Light, Nap Stack, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Spiritual Ally, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 7 attempts remaining; *Inspiring Command :* At Will; *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 attempts remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 31, 2012)

Borric barely manages to knock the shadow mastiff onto its side and as it falls he brings his flail around for another attack.  Despite an odd flickering into and out of shadows Borric manages to bash the mastiff.  When he is done the creature is unmoving and looks dead.

Zelena squeezes through the passage after the derro.  On the other side is a rickety wood ladder that leads up to a walkway at the level of the crude arrow slits.  The derro fires a bolt at Borric which is deflected by the fighter's armor.  Hearing Zelena below the derro turns to face her.

In the hallway just outside the room Nathan manages to shake off the effects of the fear caused by the mastiff's howl.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round Nine.  Sylvain continue to flee for one more round.  Others are up.






[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
You all
Derro

Map: (Not updated, sorry)




Party:
Borric: 73/73 hit points remaining
Nathan: 25/44 hit points remaining 
Sylvain: 39/58 hit points remaining; 2 STR dmg.
Zelena: 58/58 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Nathan: Mage Armor, Flaming Sphere, Vanish, Silent Image, Magic Missile; Sylvain: Dispel Magic, Web, Vomit Swarm;

Conditions in Effect:
--Sylvain: panicked 0/3

Enemy Status:
Derro 1 (AC 17); 31 damage; dead
Derro 2 (AC 17); 27 damage; dead
Derro 3 (AC 17); 29 damage; dead
Derro 4 (AC 25); 20/25 hp remaining
Shadow Hound (AC 18); -9/51 hp remaining; dead
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 1, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

The chaos in his mind fading suddenly, Nathan found himself flummoxed as to what could have possessed him to open himself up to the nasty bite he now sported. But the chatter of panic was replaced with a more familiar one, and Nathan nodded as he looked up to the air above him.

"Yes, yes, 'failings of humanity,' I get it," he snaps to the unseen motes. "Less harping and more payback, what do you say?" he adds, hurrying back to his companions.

[sblock=ooc]I'm not sure how far away Nathan got. If he's able to get within line of effect with a move action, he'll burn his last level 1 slot on another bunch of magic missiles. If not, double move / run to get to a position where he does have line of effect.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 7
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) *20*
touch: 14 (18) *19* ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor, in bold with Haste)
*HP:* 25/44
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Charm Person, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 1/8 
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust (DC 18), Invisibility, Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy *Remaining:* 6/7
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste, Magic Circle Against Evil, Summon Monster III *Remaining:* 4/5

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 1, 2012)

*GM:*  Nathan is at T7; close enough to see the derro through the hole in the wall with Borric providing the light with his ioun stone.  One move action would definitely get Nathan within clear sight but I don't think even that is necessary.  Go ahead and roll your MM dmg.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 2, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric looks down at the wreckage of the hound and thought the  beast was tougher.  He looks towards the makeshift wall where Zelena is  chasing the last of the Derro.

"Hmm, that was almost too easy.  How we coming on that last bugger?"

"And, where the fook did Syl go?"

[sblock=Actions]Delay for results on Nate. 









*OOC:*


 Btw, I was surprised the Shadow Mastiff was down already.





[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), 

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 2, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Having regained his bearings, and seeing the source of his illogical terror already taken care of, Nathan's eye is drawn to the Derro skulking above the wall. There is the faintest glow from Nathan's crown, and the backlighting from the minor aura casts his eyes in a cold, dark shadow.

"Don't p**s off someone with divine retribution in his blood," he growls out, holding one hand palm up and making a throwing gesture. As he does so, four more motes materialize in his hand, then shoot across the room and smash into the Derro. 

[sblock=ooc]MM damage (1d4+1=5, 1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=5)

16 total damage. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 7
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) *20*
touch: 14 (18) *19* ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor, in bold with Haste)
*HP:* 25/44
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Charm Person, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 0/8 
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust (DC 18), Invisibility, Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy *Remaining:* 6/7
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste, Magic Circle Against Evil, Summon Monster III *Remaining:* 4/5

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 2, 2012)

Zelena peers back at Borric and rolls her eyes and says to herself, "What does he expect from the woman with the shortest legs here..."

She hollars back at Borric, "Working on it!"

She then starts up the ladder and managed to catch Nathan's spell plow into the back of the dwarf and nods with a smile.

((Not sure where climbing puts her and how much movement it all costs))

[sblock=If Zelena managed to make it to the Derro]"Hi there..." and she swipes out hard from the side at the dwarf's midsection with her mace. 

Attack with Heavy Mace 1d20+7=19 for 1d6+1=5 damage if hit. I am not sure of the 25 AC counts this guys cover or not)[/sblock][sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +16
*Conditions:* 
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Heavy Mace +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidence, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Comprehend Langagues, Divine Favor, Divine Favor, Hide from Undead, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Ghostbane Dirge, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Searing Light, Nap Stack, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Spiritual Ally, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 7 attempts remaining; *Inspiring Command :* At Will; *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 attempts remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 3, 2012)

Nathan's motes pound the derro just as Zelena arrives and smashes him with her mace.  The derro drops dead on the narrow walkway and silence settles over the room.  It seems the threat in this room has been ended.

Sylvain manages to shake off the effects of the mastiff's howl and make his way back to the chamber to meet up again with his traveling companions.

Behind the derro wall is a warren of small rooms stinking of unwashed derro & dog and filled with trash and worthless items.  However, searching the derro themselves turns up a bit of salvageable gear: each wears leather armor and carries a short sword and a repeating light crossbow.  They also have collectively 20 normal bolts and 20 bolts slathered with some sort of poisonous substance.

While the derro lair may not be the cleanest it would certainly be the easiest to defend should the group decide to rest before venturing down the stairs.  And after wandering through dark and deserted halls for most of the day a rest would not be unwelcome.

        *GM:*  PM, after Nathan blasted the hound with two sets of magic missiles and Sylvain hit it with a swarm there really wasn't much left of it.

Also, first post updated with current xp and treasure totals.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 3, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric sees Syl come back and gives the witch a look.

"What happened to you?  Get scared in the dark and run away?"

Taking a look at some of the items, he whistles. Exclaiming, "Well, look at this repeating crossbow.  I have not seen one of those in a while.  You guys have a use for this?  Got some nice poisoned bolts to go with, yeah."

The brash fighter is starting to sound like a used cart salesman.









*OOC:*


Oh, I should read better.  I thought it was 9 dmg, not 9HP remaining. lol





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), 

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Nov 5, 2012)

"Har dee har har.  That certainly did not go well.  Apologies for my lack of help back there.  I thought holding back instead of rushing forward with everyone else might have been a good idea.  Stop laughing, Waltor!  You certainly didn't help back there," Syl says with a huff, to his friend.  

"If you have any healing left for the day, I could certainly use some please, Zelena.  We should be aware, so I bet my Web spell is getting close to losing its effectiveness."

Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing







*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Vomit Swarm^, Web^
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic^, Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric and Zelena, Misfortune on the dwarf.
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 5, 2012)

"C'mon Borric, that is not nice. I suspect that hound's howl was rather unnatural in nature. And considering who it was with..." the gnomish woman says.

"Of course, of course. Come around boys, I will tend to your wounds." Zelena says in a caring almost motherly way.

(( Cure Critical Wounds on Syl... 4d8+7=22 damage healed.

Cure Serious Wounds on Nathan 3d8+7=23 ))

[sblock=GE]I was wondering, might we say the 100gp gem is a ruby, so she can crush it to dust so she might make her ioun stone less dispel-able? The spell would also take up a slot for the next day too. So I loose out on some coin and a spell slot until we rest again. Let me know what you think.[/sblock] [sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +16
*Conditions:* 
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Heavy Mace +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidence, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Comprehend Langagues, Divine Favor, Divine Favor, Hide from Undead, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Grace, Spiritual Weapon, Ghostbane Dirge, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Searing Light, Nap Stack, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Spiritual Ally, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 7 attempts remaining; *Inspiring Command :* At Will; *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 attempts remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 5, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*







Borric gives Zelena a quizzical look and asks, "What are you talking about, lass? That wasn't so scary."

"In fact, Syl and I defeated a hound from hell that much more frightening.  Ain't that right, mate?  Remember?"

"Right after I earned the title Mageslayer, when we were rookies.  What was the stupid paladin's name?  The guy that got the tengu killed."

Uncouth as ever, the fighter has plenty to say that is unflattering.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), 

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 5, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Cowardice or something magic in that howl, all I know is I couldn't even focus enough to realize the bloody thing was going to take another chunk out of me for running," Nathan admits, hissing at his bites. When Zelena's healing energy closes them up, he smiles and sighs.

"Many thanks, Zelena," he says sincerely. "Now, just a little otherworldly sewing..." a small swirl of motes appears, making short work of repairing the sorcerer's trousers. "And we're good as new."

Nathan shakes his head as Borric holds out the crossbows.

"Afraid I couldn't aim that thing worth beans," Nathan admits. "But maybe Aldino will find them exotic enough to fatten our reward.

"But before that ... magic ring or not, I'm exhausted. Heck, even the motes are whining about their energy being depleted. If we can make use of the derros' little fortification here, I say we should. No telling when we might have a chance to recoup again. I can probably even talk my little tagalongs into cleaning things up a bit..."

So saying, Nathan points, and indeed another bevy of motes streams out and begins the task of scrubbing clean some space for the party to sleep without having to deal with the stench of derro and hound.

[sblock=ooc]Mending and Prestidigitation cantrips. I'm a fan of taking the hint and resting here, myself, though other mileage may vary.  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 7
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Mage Armor (6 hours)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) *20*
touch: 14 (18) *19* ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor, in bold with Haste)
*HP:* 44/44
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Charm Person, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 0/8 
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust (DC 18), Invisibility, Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy *Remaining:* 6/7
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste, Magic Circle Against Evil, Summon Monster III *Remaining:* 4/5

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 5, 2012)

[sblock=OOC/Songdragon]







Songdragon said:


> I was wondering, might we say the 100gp gem is a ruby, so she can crush it to dust so she might make her ioun stone less dispel-able? The spell would also take up a slot for the next day too. So I loose out on some coin and a spell slot until we rest again. Let me know what you think.




I'm not sure what to think because I have no idea what you mean to do or how it is able to affect her ioun stone.  Is this a spell Zelena can cast?  With a little more detail I can give you a better answer.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 6, 2012)

[sblock=GE]Apologies if I was not clear...

I want to cast Continual Flame on the Ioun stone with a 3rd level cleric version of the spell. I need the 50gp in ruby dust and was asking if the one 100gp gem Zelena had might be a ruby that she can crush up and use as a component for the spell.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 7, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Ah, I see.  I don't see a problem with that as long as you make a notation in your inventory that that is what you did.  Then if you come up against darkness effects again it'll be recorded.  jkason, Perrin, since you are also judges if you see a reason to disallow it, please, speak up.[/sblock]

After Nathan cleanses an area of the derro den to camp in the four adventurers get a bit of sleep to recharge.  It is difficult to judge the passage of time within the mountain fortress but eventually everyone wakes and feels recovered enough to continue the exploration of Khuldun into the deeper halls and passages.


----------



## Gerald007 (Nov 7, 2012)

"Remember, my web spell will have long since expired, so we might have to fight our way back to the area leading down. Keep your flail at the ready, Dwarfslayer!"  Syl clearly felt a bit better after getting some rest.  He didn't seem quite as embarrassed about his run in with the hound after 8 hours of rest.
 

Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing


*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Vomit Swarm, Web
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 7, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

[sblock=ooc]Seems perfectly reasonable to me, GE, and a clever upgrade that seems to work just fine within the rules. [/sblock]

"Well, with a night ... ish rest in us, here's hoping we can handle whatever might be out there," Nathan offers to Sylvain's concerns. "But first... I need to do a little negotiating with the swarm."

Nathan turns his attention to the air above him, saying, "I heard you whispering last night. You've been holding out on me, haven't you?" He cocks his head at the silence as if considering a response, then nods. "Seems a fair enough trade to me if you lot can stay on the case that much longer. Hit me."

Brilliant lights form out of nowhere, and begin to spin about Nathan from head to toe before finally winking out of existence. The sorcerer flicked his finger at the air above his palm, and smiled at the tiny 'plink' when he made contact with the invisible force there.

"Ready when you lot are," he said.

[sblock=ooc]Extended Mage Armor (hooray only having to burn a single casting for all-day protection  ), then I assume we'll be using the Dancing-Lights-for-a-look-ahead maneuver again as we continue to explore.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 7
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Extended Mage Armor (14 hours)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) *20*
touch: 14 (18) *19* ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor, in bold with Haste)
*HP:* 44/44
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Charm Person, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8 
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust (DC 18), Invisibility, Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy *Remaining:* 6/7
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste, Magic Circle Against Evil, Summon Monster III *Remaining:* 5/5

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 7, 2012)

After her watch and some rest, Zelena wakes in the near darkness, the light from her ioun stone barely peeking out of cloth she has wrapped around it to to reassure herself and keep her nerves from becoming to frayed.

As the group goes about eating a dry breakfast of rations the gnome pulls out a small gemstone from her pack. She examines it for several minutes and after a drawn out sigh sets it on a piece of cloth on the ground and then wraps it up. She then takes her mace and starts to pummel the heck out of the small package, turning it around every third strike. Zelena examines the crushed gemstone a few times between strikes before she sees that the reddish stone is now nothing but dust. Taking up her ioun torch she sets it on the ground and seems to be preparing for an incantation. Taking the time to call up the spell the gnomish woman then starts, reciting the words for a spell in gnomish. As she continues she sprinkles the ruby dust over the stone and the substance seems to settle over the stone and then absorb into it. When all is done there is still a small bit of ruby dust that the Zelena puts away. Anyone looking at the ioun torch, sees nothing seems to have changed.

Munching on the last of her ration and sipping some freshly created water she looks up to the others with a smile, "Damn dwarves will have a hard time dispelling that light now!"

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +16
*Conditions:* 
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Heavy Mace +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, Spiritual Weapon, Ghostbane Dirge, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Searing Light, Continual Flame, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Blessing of Fervor, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 7 attempts remaining; *Inspiring Command :* At Will; *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 attempts remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 8, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric is ready to go once more, the rest period being uneventful.  He refrained from giving his companions any grief over needing to take a break, after all he felt fine and was really just getting warmed after all the boredom of trudging through the dwarven tunnels.

He even was able to hold his tongue as Nate started acting like a loon and talking to the air again.  Mage's are sometimes like that and he is better at just bashing them than understanding them.  At least Nate and Syl knew a valued protector and champion when they saw one.

He is curious about the gnome's spell casting though.

"Lass?  What makes you think your stone is any better than the one I use?  Those blighters were able to suppress its illumination and your stone doesn't appear to be any brighter than mine."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), 

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 8, 2012)

Zelena looks up at Borric, "Besides the fact that the spell's energies come from a great divine being, that all should be bathed in her light..." she cannot seem to hold her laughter any longer and breaks up and smiles at the man.

"Seriously though, from what I understand of these enchanted devices, them wizardly folk seem to gain... access. Yes that is the word. They have access to the spell earlier than those of a more divine nature. But that access comes at the cost of power. Yes it appears to work the same, but the amount of energies are more for a priestly type. In that, I am hoping that the dwarfs' darkness, will be unable to cancel out my light where it might yours." The gnome looks to Borric to see if he was able to grasp what she has just explained.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 9, 2012)

The brash fighter snorts derisively, and his opinion of dumbarse wizards drops another notch.

Borric nods with apparent understanding, and then cannot resist opening his mouth, "Okay, you are saying you are better at it that the one who made my stone.  So why don't you magick this one too?"

He hands her his Ioun Torch to fix.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), 

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 9, 2012)

Zelena looks to Borric, "I am not sure that I will be able to do that. The spell requires ruby dust and I am not sure there is enough left to enchant another stone. Not to mention I only called upon Annaya this day for one such spell. Perhaps after we rest again, I can attempt it."

((Not sure if with the crude methods used I would still have 50gp worth of dust... GE? I am fine if there is not... just asking is all.))


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 10, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric takes back his Ioun Stone and sends back to orbiting his helmeted head.

"Fair enough, tomorrow then. I will owe for the ruby dust."

"We did okay against these creatures and I stick next to you, then I will be able to see."

Looking around, it appears that the others are ready to get started again.









*OOC:*


SD, due to accounting I think a 100gp Ruby wound provide you 100gp worth in dust.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), 

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 12, 2012)

*GM:*  I agree with PM on the ruby dust.  You should have plenty for Borric's stone.     
Trudging back through the empty halls and chambers of Khuldun Borric, Nathan, Sylvain, and Zelena find no more evidence of more derro.  Eventually they arrive at the stair where they can return to the surface or descend to the unexplored lower level.  Sylvain's spiderwebs blocking the way downward have decayed to wisp finer than hair and even less substantial and turns to dust at a touch.


----------



## Gerald007 (Nov 12, 2012)

"Well, at least it seems as no one has torn through the webbing, so there's that, I suppose.  But after we descend, should I try to web over it again?  It'd only last about an hour again, but we'd have that little time, knowing our back was safe."

Syl [/COLOR][sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing


*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Vomit Swarm, Web
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 13, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric looks around and asks, "Depends, Syl. It was to protect us from being ambushed from behind while we explored the side passages.  Then we planned to proceed deeper."

"Have we explored everything up in this area?  It occurs to me now, that there could have been some secret doors around where the little buggers that like playing in the dark."

"I don't think we looked to see how they got behind us, did we?"

[sblock=OOC]GE, sorry I have lost the plot on the over dungeon picture.  Did we finish this are and we looking at the only unexplored area being deeper? Past where we left the web in place?[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), 

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 13, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan shrugs. "Seems to me something found a way 'round back of us even with the webbing yesterday," Nathan offers. "I think we're probably better off if you save the power for tackling whatever we might meet up with. I've never been the soundest tactical mind, though, so take that for what it's worth."

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 7
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Extended Mage Armor (14 hours)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) *20*
touch: 14 (18) *19* ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor, in bold with Haste)
*HP:* 44/44
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Charm Person, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8 
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust (DC 18), Invisibility, Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy *Remaining:* 6/7
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste, Magic Circle Against Evil, Summon Monster III *Remaining:* 5/5

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 13, 2012)

*GM:*  Sorry, I rushed out a post yesterday in my desire not to further slow things down.  The group would have found a cunningly concealed secret door and a few narrow winding passages leading out from the walled-off area.  Beyond that there was little of interest.  You've explored two relatively empty levels of the fortress; the only remaining unexplored area is down the wide staircase.     

Descending the stair the workmanship rapidly becomes much cruder.  Upon closer examination Borric determines that it isn't so much crude as in a state of incompleteness.  Nicely laid stone pavers give way to a stone foundation and then a worked slope with evidence of the natural wall still unworked.  At this point a large pile of stone blocks most of the passage as if a wall collapsed.  There is enough room at the top of the pile that someone could scramble over the stone to continue down the passage.


----------



## jkason (Nov 13, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan eyes the narrow opening with concern.

"If we want to keep going, I think it might be time to break out that invisible stick you've been holding, Syl," Nathan offers, keeping his voice low. "I can't hide the lights we'll need, but if they can't see anything but some shifting gravel, we should have a decent shot if there's someone's set up over there. 

"If we want to try to open things up a bit, I might be able to talk the motes into digging out the floor briefly, drop the rocks down. But I don't know enough about engineering to tell you if that would help, or just bring more wall coming down."

[sblock=ooc]Just a thought, and like I said not sure on the structural soundness of it: Assuming the tunnel is at least 10' wide, Nathan can create a 10x10 pit 30 feet deep. Drops the rock pile down out of the way for the duration of the spell, though that might just mean more of the wall goes tumbling into the space left.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 7
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Extended Mage Armor (14 hours)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) *20*
touch: 14 (18) *19* ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor, in bold with Haste)
*HP:* 44/44
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Charm Person, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8 
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust (DC 18), Invisibility, Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy *Remaining:* 6/7
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste, Magic Circle Against Evil, Summon Monster III *Remaining:* 5/5

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Nov 15, 2012)

"Tis might be the proper time to burn a couple charges of that wand after all," the witch nods to his friend.  "Who wants to be the guinea pigs, however?"

Syl [/COLOR][sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing


*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Vomit Swarm, Web
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--None.
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 15, 2012)

Zelena looks between Syl and Nathan in a questioning manner, "Invisible stick and guinea pigs?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 15, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*







Borric looks at the pile of stones and listens as the other discuss magical means of exploration as if there were more of those little blighters just waiting with crossbows and darkness spells.

"Well, I tell you what.  Maybe I will just take a peek and see what happens before you all start wasting magical spells for something that might not be any more nefarious than a big pile of rocks."

The armored fighter, with his lighted stone orbiting his head, scrambles up the uneven surface to look through the narrowed gap. He has his shield and the rack pile itself to give him cover, so all he is concerned about is some fool mage that might make a fatal mistake of attacking the mageslayer.

[sblock=Rolls]Whichever applies: Knowledge Engineering/Dungeoneering (1d20=11) +8 for Engineering, +10 for Dungeoneering[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), 

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 15, 2012)

Borric, believing the rocks stable enough, climbs up the pile of rocks.  The rocks seem firmly settled but the fighter still has to proceed cautiously to not dislodge any of the smaller ones while climbing.  The rocks are covered with a thick layer of dust like everything else has been in this place but he sees no indication that anything has disturbed the dust and passed over the pile.  There is plenty of space at the top to move through and when Borric looks down the other side he sees the unfinished stone of the stair continuing down beyond the limit of his light.  No creatures lurk on the other side that Borric can see.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 16, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric looks through the gap with raised eyebrows and then turns to look back at his companions.  

"Ha, nothing to worry about for fook's sake.  Come on. We can just climb through.  Take your time and don't dislodge things."

The fighter climbs through the gap and down the other side to wait for the others.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), 

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield 
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Nov 16, 2012)

Syl nods at the warrior's suggestion.  Knowing he was likely to not be able to scramble over those rocks as well as the others, he uses one of the gifts granted to him by Waltor and slowly begins to raise of the floor, climbing and straightening out so he could fly right over the pile of rubble.

"How is that for not dislodging things, Mageslayer?"









*OOC:*


Use one minute increment of Flight hex.







Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing


*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Vomit Swarm, Web
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--One minute of Flight hex used.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 16, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan sighs as Sylvain effortlessly bypasses the climb. 

"I definitely need to learn how to do that. Soon," the disheveled sorcerer opines as he eyes the rock pile. Then he shrugs, and tries his less than athletic hands (and feet) to following Borric's path to the top.

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 7
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Extended Mage Armor (14 hours)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) *20*
touch: 14 (18) *19* ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor, in bold with Haste)
*HP:* 44/44
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Charm Person, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8 
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust (DC 18), Invisibility, Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy *Remaining:* 6/7
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste, Magic Circle Against Evil, Summon Monster III *Remaining:* 5/5

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 16, 2012)

As there is no forthcoming answer to her questions, the gnome shrugs and starts up the debris. Unlike the human men, she takes that much longer, being that much shorter. Zelena does eventually make it to the top taking her time not to dislodge any large rocks. 

Once reaching the top, she starts down the other side. Once down, she looks to her friends and asks, "I am getting the feeling that this grad Khuldun was more hype than actual show. Do not get me wrong the two upper levels were quite impressive, but as we got lower I expected... well more. At least something complete. I would have thought dwarves to build up and out and not down and in..."


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 17, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric glances back at his companions and nods in agreement with Zelena.

"Ya might be right, lass.  THe dwarves usually take pride too.  Maybe we are looking at something unfinished and..."

"Heck, I have no idea what I am taking about. I don't even know squat about dwarven whores, much less their tunneling strongholds.  Surprising, I know.  But, there it is.  Short women just don't do it for me-"

"No offense Zelena."

The fighter is about ready to head down the stairs as soon as Nate begins his trick with dancing lights.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), 

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield 
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 19, 2012)

The cautious advance sees everyone over the rocks and rubble-strewn stair to a more open passageway.  The unfinished stair continues to lead downwards until at the far edge of your lights you see the passage open up into a larger chamber...


----------



## jkason (Nov 20, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

[sblock=ooc]







Songdragon said:


> As there is no forthcoming answer to her questions, the gnome shrugs and starts up the debris.




Sorry 'bout that. I'd meant to reply, but my posting schedule's been so erratic, I forgot about it by the time I actually managed to post. I think Zelena was with us when we got the low-charged Invisible wand, though, so I think she knows its in our resource pool, though I could be remembering it wrong.[/sblock]

Nathan frowns as he notices the opening beyond, then mutters something over his shoulder, pointing three fingers such that one points to each of the others. Motes dash from his fingertips and into the party's ears. 

"Well, a room is better than a hallway ... I guess?" Nathan's whispered voice comes in their ears. "But I figured some magical messaging wouldn't hurt with recon and sneakiness."

[sblock=ooc]Casting Message to include everyone. Thought it might be useful if we get mildly separated again, especially if some of us are invisible and don't want to call out.  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 7
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Extended Mage Armor (14 hours), Message (70 minutes), Dancing Lights (refreshed as needed)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) *20*
touch: 14 (18) *19* ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor, in bold with Haste)
*HP:* 44/44
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Charm Person, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8 
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust (DC 18), Invisibility, Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy *Remaining:* 6/7
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste, Magic Circle Against Evil, Summon Monster III *Remaining:* 5/5

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 20, 2012)

Zelena stays close to Borric at the group makes it way down towards the chamber. She whispers up to the man, "If there is trouble, I will try to increase your strength for a short time."

She then looks to everyone, "Lets see what there is to see, shall we?"

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +16
*Conditions:* 
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Heavy Mace +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, Spiritual Weapon, Ghostbane Dirge, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Searing Light, Continual Flame, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Blessing of Fervor, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 7 attempts remaining; *Inspiring Command :* At Will; *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 attempts remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 21, 2012)

As the four descend their lights reveal more of the room: though the stair's passage is somewhat unfinished the room seems complete.  The last stair juts out into the room and the floor is finished with paving stones.  In the center of the room is a large spiraling design set into the stone though it is masked by an uneven pile of stone as if old stone used in the construction of the fortress was haphazardly dumped here in the room.

In each corner is an unlit brazier and on the far side of the room urns and chests spilling with treasures glimmer in the dim light.

As the four reach the entry to the room the loose stones begin to rattle and then heap themselves up into three distinct piles.  The piles rise higher and gain a cohesiveness brought about by a dark energy that forms between the stones and shifts the stones about until they form three man-like figures that each stand a good fifteen feet tall.  The creature nearest the back wall seems to be a bit bulkier and taller than the other two.  All three have black pits for eyes that seem to radiate with a dark energy.









*OOC:*


Pre-Combat.  It takes a few rounds to descend to the chamber.  If your character would perform some action to prepare, you'll have two rounds to do so.  On reaching the bottom stair the stone creatures begin forming and the party will have one round before full combat begins.  Note that I've included AC and hp of the monsters.  Feel free to use that info to describe your attacks and the results though I may add a wee bit when I update.






[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
You all
Dark Stone Creatures

Map:




Party:
Borric: 73/73 hit points remaining
Nathan: 44/44 hit points remaining 
Sylvain: 58/58 hit points remaining
Zelena: 58/58 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used:

Conditions in Effect:

Enemy Status:
DSC 1 (AC 19/ T 10/ FF 18); 80/80 hp
DSC 2 (AC 18/ T 8/ FF 18); 68/68 hp
DSC 3 (AC 18/ T 8/ FF 18); 68/68 hp

[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Bad timing, but I'll be gone the next couple of days to spend time with family for Thanksgiving.  I'll try to be back online Friday but may be as late as Monday.  Have a good holiday, all, and I'll see you in a few days.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 21, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric takes one look at the moving rock piles and exclaims, "Cor! There is your explanation why no one else has snarfed the dwarven treasure.  Big suckers, aren't they?"

"Let's fall back and fight them back there," he gestures back the way they came. "I am sure each of those rock giants are going ring my bell, and hard.  No reason to let all of them bash me at once if I can fight them one or two at a time."

[sblock=Rolls]Whichever applies: Knowledge (1d20=9) +8 for Engineering, +10 for Dungeoneering
Delay[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), 

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Happy Thanksgiving.  I will be off-line tomorrow.


----------



## Gerald007 (Nov 21, 2012)

"Okay, that is completely terrifying.  Good idea, Borric.  I concur, let's try to not take them on on their terms.  And don't worry, I'll put you on an even footing with those baddies."









*OOC:*


Syl will follow the others back to see if the giants follow.  Next round, Syl will cast Enlarge Person on Borric, assuming Borric wants that particular buff.








Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing


*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Vomit Swarm, Web
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--One minute of Flight hex used.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 22, 2012)

Seeing figures form out of the stone debris and at how large they are the Zelena is concerned. She backs away with the others and places a small hand on Borric's leg calling upon her goddess' power, "Annaya, I call upon you to grant Borric your strength." Borric then feels a surging warmth flow through him, a similar but slightly different feeling than that of his extra-curricular activities, and he becomes stronger...

((back up with the others, behind Borric, 
Cast _Bull's Strength_ on Borric for 7 minutes ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +16
*Conditions:* 
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Heavy Mace +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, Spiritual Weapon, Ghostbane Dirge, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Searing Light, Continual Flame, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Blessing of Fervor, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 7 attempts remaining; *Inspiring Command :* At Will; *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 attempts remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 23, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric moves back up the stairs 20 feet or so, blocking the way up for those large rock guardians.  With a thumbs up, he relishes the extra strength from Zelena and gives Syl a signal to concur about the added assistance.

He has grim determination on his expression inside the helm of his armor, knowing this is going to be a rough fight.  But, likely one to brag about afterward, "If only you could mount of those things head a on a pike as a trophy," he mutters.

He looks down the stairs, ready to start pounding the rock piles with his shock flail that sprang into his hand.

[sblock=Actions]Move 20ft up the stairs, quick draws flail
Ready and enlarged reach attack on first one that tries to come up.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Bull's Strength (+4 Str)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Shock Flail
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 24, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Well, if you're that big, then you can probably reach these things even if this works and they can't get to you," Nathan says as he makes room for Borric's magical growth spurt. "The court of nags seems to think they can work a little barrier. Let's see, shall we?"

Nathan reaches out to touch Borric, managing to reach the Enlarged fighter's knuckle on tip-toe. As he does so, a small spray of motes flies out in every direction. A pair of them circles the group at a speed fast enough that their glowing trails seem to form a solid line, while the others dart and twist through the air in intricate patterns. The slightest hum fills the air, and the party can feel the charge within the circle. As quickly as the dance of light begins, it ends, the pattern fading from sight, though all involved can feel the energies persist.

[sblock=ooc]Backing up with the others, using standard action to try out Magic Circle against Evil, centered on Borric.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 7
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*Conditions:* Extended Mage Armor (14 hours), Message (70 minutes), Dancing Lights (refreshed as needed), Magic Circle against evil (70 minutes)
*In Hand:* None

*AC:* 15 (19) *20*
touch: 14 (18) *19* ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor, in bold with Haste)
*HP:* 44/44
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Charm Person, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8 
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust (DC 18), Invisibility, Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy *Remaining:* 6/7
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste, Magic Circle Against Evil, Summon Monster III *Remaining:* 4/5

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 25, 2012)

Borric studies the room and the stone creatures before herding the others back up the passageway.  The brief look he had of the room wasn’t enough for the fighter to notice anything unusual in the structure other than the pattern inset into the floor.  The creatures are outside his experience; beyond obviously being large and formed from loose rocks and therefore likely brutally strong and durable Borric isn’t certain what else to expect.

Borric, Nathan, Sylvain, and Zelena retreat up the passage casting spells to enhance and protect Borric and therefore themselves as they go.  Borric stops and readies himself in a place as good as any other in the passage to make a stand.

The stone creatures shamble forward after the four with the sound of stone grinding on stone.  The black energy that binds them together seems to pulse as they pursue…









*OOC:*


Combat Round One.  Everyone is up.  The creatures will advance on their turn to the position shown on the map and come into contact with the magic circle on their turn.






[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
You all
Dark Stone Creatures

Map: 



Party:
Borric: 73/73 hit points remaining
Nathan: 44/44 hit points remaining 
Sylvain: 58/58 hit points remaining
Zelena: 58/58 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Nathan: Magic Circle Against Evil; Sylvain: Enlarge Person; Zelena: Bull’s Strength

Conditions in Effect:
 - Magic Circle Against Evil (10 ft. radius, centered on Borric): +2 deflection to AC; +2 resistance to saves
 - Enlarge Person (Borric)
 - Bull’s Strength (Borric)

Enemy Status:
DSC 1 (AC 19/ T 10/ FF 18); 80/80 hp
DSC 2 (AC 18/ T 8/ FF 18); 68/68 hp
DSC 3 (AC 18/ T 8/ FF 18); 68/68 hp
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 25, 2012)

Zelena calls again upon her Goddess' aid. "Annaya, I ask for your Fervor to battle these beings!"

(( Cast _Blessing of Fervor_ (see below) 7 round duration, move to K-4, Knowledge (Arcana) on this monsters: 1d20+5=17 ))

[sblock=Blessing of Fervor (you guys are going to like this one)]Blessing of Fervor

Each round for the duration of this spell, each of your allies can choose one of the following bonuses for that round at the beginning of its turn (their choice).

• Increase its speed by 30 feet.
• Stand up as a swift action without provoking an attack of opportunity.
• Make one extra attack as part of a full attack action, using its highest base attack bonus.
• Gain a +2 bonus on attack rolls and a +2 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves.
• Cast a single spell of 2nd level or lower as if it were an enlarged, extended, silent, or still spell.

These effects are not cumulative with similar effects, such as those provided by haste or a speed weapon, nor do they actually grant an extra action, so you can't use it to cast a second spell or otherwise take an extra action in the round. Blessing of fervor does not stack with haste.[/sblock]
[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +16
*Conditions:* 
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Heavy Mace +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, Spiritual Weapon, Ghostbane Dirge, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Searing Light, Continual Flame, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Blessing of Fervor, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 7 attempts remaining; *Inspiring Command :* At Will; *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 attempts remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Nov 26, 2012)

"Just keep swinging at those things, Borric.  We've got your back.  I'm sure it won't hurt.  Much," Syl jokes, knowing the fighter was going to take quite a brutal pounding at the hands of the earth monsters.  Syl uses one of his hexes to try and help him even things out a bit as he examines the creatures to see what he knows about them. 









*OOC:*


Standard-Use Fortune Hex on Borric.








 

Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing


*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person^, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17), Vomit Swarm, Web
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--One minute of Flight hex used.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 26, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan feels a shudder up his back as Zelena's magics fill him. 

"Thanks, Zelena," he says. "And with that charge, I don't have to worry 'bout what to do next. Let's see about getting Borric some more backup..."

Nathan looks upward expectantly, then frowns. "Seriously? Formal supplication? Oh, for the love of ... fine!" he mutters with frustration, then begins speaking in a much more melodious tongue. Zelena recognizes it as Celestial. It appears to be a rather overwrought supplication to higher powers, for which Nathan is clearly suppressing the urge to roll his eyes. As he continues to speak, however, a glow begins to emanate from the crown of his head as a trio of motes dart forward and begin circling the air, generating a soft, glowing circle of their own.

[sblock=ooc]If I read this right, then we have a round before the creatures are in attack position? Seems like the best time to try a summons, then. Summon Monster III, calling an Augmented Lantern Archon into E1. If I'm able to swap out feats, let's give it Toughness instead of Improved Initiative, though I'm fine if that's not an available option. 

It will appear at the start of Nathan's turn next round.

Taking the +2 AC / Reflex option this round on Ferver[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 7
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*In Hand:* None
*Conditions:* Extended Mage Armor (14 hours), Message (70 minutes), Dancing Lights (refreshed as needed), Magic Circle against evil (70 minutes), Blessing of Fervor (7 rounds, +2 AC/ Save this round), casting full-round spell

Current AC: 21, Current Reflex save: +7

*AC:* 15 (19) *20*
touch: 14 (18) *19* ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor, in bold with Haste)
*HP:* 44/44
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Charm Person, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8 
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust (DC 18), Invisibility, Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy *Remaining:* 6/7
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste, Magic Circle Against Evil, Summon Monster III *Remaining:* 3/5

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 28, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*







Borric was waiting for the giant-like rock pile to get within his now extended reach, and crackling spiked head of the shock flail back over his right shoulder.  Muscles bugling more than before, he doesn't hesitate to swing it at the creature.

But, he doesn't stop there.

Pulling the handle through the blow, down and back around, he follows up with another pounding blow as the cleric's divine fervor increases his arm speed.  The electrifying spiked head repeatedly into the creature.  The creature looks to be out of the fight.

"Heh, you all are great at making me look like a hero of legends.  I am gonna be larger than life!"

[sblock=Actions]Readied Attack from last round = 17dmg +1 dmg Electrical
Take Extra attack from Ferver for this round  
Full Attack(3): 54 dmg + 12 dmg Electrical
Looks like #2 is down.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch) Current 24, maybe 26
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear) Current CMB +14, CMD 26+Size
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Bull's Strength (+4 Str=+2 Att/Dmg), Enlarged (-2AC, +1 Att/Dmg, +5ft reach, increased weapon size), Prot vs. Evil (+2AC/SVs)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Shock Flail (+16/+11; 2d6+11+1d6)
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 29, 2012)

Zelena casts her spell to aid the group and Sylvain casts a hex upon Borric while Nathan begins summoning celestial allies.  Borric waits, ready to strike and when the stone creature moves within range the fighter pounds it with all his magically enhanced strikes.  The stone of the creature’s hide is tougher than Borric expects and by the time he finishes, thinking the creature will crumble under his assault, it still stands.  Rubble falls from the stone creature with its every move, however, and the dark energy that holds it together flickers weakly.  It is hard to tell whether the magical circle of protection has affected the elemental since it hasn’t had opportunity to act against Borric yet.

Sylvain studies the creatures quickly discarding the idea that they might be constructs or natural creatures and coming to the conclusion that they are very similar to elementals, though the animating spirit seems to be from the Essential Path vertice of Darkness or Death.  After witnessing Borric’s attack upon the creatures Sylvain is convinced they have a minor resistance to weapon attacks.  Sylvain is also fairly certain the elementals are resistant to his sleep magics and can also probably slip through solid earth and stone as if it weren’t there.

The elemental near the rear of the line slams its fists together and seemingly crushes its own hand to rubble suffused with the dark energy of its essence.  With a throwing motion the stones fly from it to Borric where the stones slam against the fighter’s armor with enough force to cause bruising beneath.









*OOC:*


Combat Round Two.  Borric's previously stated full attack action goes off.  Everyone else is up.






[sblock=Combat Information]
Combat action accounting:
Pre-combat: party moves forward, elementals begin forming, 1 round of buffing, retreat up the passage.
Round 1: Borric readies, Zelena, Sylvain, & Nathan cast spells
 - Elementals 2 & 3 advance (full move)
 - Elemental 1 advances (single move) & casts spell

Initiative:
You all
Earth Elementals

Map: 



Party:
Borric: 62/73 hit points remaining
Nathan: 44/44 hit points remaining 
Sylvain: 58/58 hit points remaining
Zelena: 58/58 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Nathan: Magic Circle Against Evil; Sylvain: Enlarge Person; Zelena: Bull’s Strength

Conditions in Effect:
 - Magic Circle Against Evil (10 ft. radius, centered on Borric): +2 deflection to AC; +2 resistance to saves
 - Battle Fervor (Everyone)
 - Summon Monster III
 - Enlarge Person (Borric)
 - Bull’s Strength (Borric)

Enemy Status:
Elemental 1 (AC 19/ T 10/ FF 18); 80/80 hp
Elemental 2 (AC 18/ T 8/ FF 18); 4/68 hp
Elemental 3 (AC 18/ T 8/ FF 18); 68/68 hp
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 29, 2012)

With a determined look Zelena points her finger near the second rock creature, "I call forth a weapon of spirit and light to fight these dark beings!"

Just before the second rock creature a brief and almost blinding light flashes for a moment, when everyone's eyesight adjusts they can see a heavy mace, with a head of a blazing sun atop of it. It strikes out at the rock creature that Borric has almost finished off.

(( Cast _Spiritual Weapon_ (using Blessing of Fervor to Extend it) (14 rounds) at F-4, Spiritual Weapon strikes out at Elemental 2 1d20+8=9 (miss) ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +16
*Conditions:* Blessing of Fervor (6 rounds remining), Spiritual weapon (14 rounds remaining), Circle of Protection from evil
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Heavy Mace +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, Spiritual Weapon, Ghostbane Dirge, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Searing Light, Continual Flame, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Blessing of Fervor, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 7 attempts remaining; *Inspiring Command :* At Will; *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 attempts remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 29, 2012)

*OOC:*


I am confused.  Pre-round one, Borric had readied attack, triggers after Enlarge Person and Bull's Strength, but before everyone else in Round 1.  Round started with target in range and Borric pounds away.  Doesn't Borric get actions again in Round 2?


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 29, 2012)

*GM:*  I stated (post #658) that the position shown for the elementals on the map is their position after their movement for round one.  The elementals didn't start in melee range, they moved there during the first round of combat.  I assumed Borric would maintain his ready state for when they finally did arrive.  If that's not what you wanted we can edit.  My apologies for the confusion.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 29, 2012)

*OOC:*


No, Borric's actions are fine.  I did not realize I was readying for an entire round.  Based on my post following the last update, I was just assuming my actions were in the same round as everyone else. I am good.


----------



## Gerald007 (Nov 29, 2012)

Syl quickly tells the rest of the team what he had been able to glean about the strange earthen creatures.

It appeared Borric had the closest one 'rocked,' (get it?) after the initial assault.  It wouldn't stand another round against the warrior's flail.  Syl decided to help pick at the furthest rock creature, softening it up for Borric.









*OOC:*


Standard-Cast Flaming Sphere at B 2. Reflex DC 17 for no damage.   Move action-Use Cackle to keep Fortune hex active on Borric.  Free-speech.








 

Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing


*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person^, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17)^, Vomit Swarm, Web
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--One minute of Flight hex used, Fortune hex used on Borric.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 29, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

As Nathan finishes his lengthy entreaty, a glow begins to emanate from the circle the trio of motes spin, expanding outward to create a full portal, from which a much larger, slightly oblong mote emerges, its colors shifting beautifully through a pastel spectrum. The smaller, plainer motes orbit their kin for a few minutes, as the creature sings out to them in the celestial tongue (its voice makes the musical tongue all the more impressive), then the motes dissapate.

Its greetings ended, the glowing celestial tilts slightly in the direction of the nearest dark earthen creatures. Its colors shift to a much darker pallette, and the musical call it now makes has a clear tone of menace. Its glow intensifies, and seems to battle against the dark energies at play in the evil earthen battlers. Then the glowing orb unleashes a searing beam of light at the rock creature menacing Borric. The beam lances through the elemental's chest, sending it toppling to the ground. Another beam spews forth at the closest creature that remains standing, but this one seems to have little effect.

Nathan frowns as Syl shares his knowledge of the creatures.

"So, dropping them down a hole probably won't do much good, I guess?" he says, quickly disgarding his plans. He cocks his head to one side, instead, and points to the creature who managed to throw some of itself at Borric.

"Now, really, that can't be fun at all, can it?" he calls down the hallway, the crown of his head once again beginning to glow. "I mean, really. Dark forces have all those soul-filled hells to play in, and you're stuck in a boring, abandoned Dwarf colony that someone couldn't even be bothered to finish? How fair is that? You finally get some company, and you want to smoosh it? Then what? Back to laying about waiting for some other poor souls to stumble in after a decade or more. Goodness, the prospect would leave me positively catatonic just thinking about the monotony."

As Nathan speaks, a similar glow to his own seems to flicker at the crown of the large rock creature, fighting against the black energies which pervade it. 

[sblock=ooc]

*Archon*

* Looks like all the critters fall in the radius for the Archon's Aura of Menace effect. DC 13 Will save or they take a –2 penalty on attacks, AC, and saves for 24 hours (or until they successfully hit the archon).

* Light Ray attacks (ranged touch, bypass DR) vs. critter 2, then 3 (since I believe the first attack drops creature 2): 

Light ray touch attack; damage (bypasses all DR) (1d20+3=16, 1d6=5, 1d20+3=22, 1d6=1)


*Nathan*

Cast  Oppressive Boredom at monster 1 (using the Enlarge option for Ferver this round).  DC 17 Will save each round for 7 rounds until it succeeds. Failure means it can't act until the duration expires, or it succeeds on its save in a subsequent round.

Question, does using Fervor bypass the increased spell slot requirement on Enlarged? I updates Nathan's stats as if he had to take the higher spell slot, but I wasn't entirely sure how to take 'as if' in the phrasing.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 7
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*In Hand:* None
*Conditions:* Extended Mage Armor (14 hours), Message (70 minutes), Dancing Lights (refreshed as needed), Magic Circle against evil (70 minutes), Blessing of Fervor (6 rounds, cast spell as Enlarged this round), Summoned Archon (6/7 rounds remaining), Aura of Menace (24 hrs or until overcome), Oppressive Boredom 7/7 rounds remaining.

*AC:* 15 (19) *20*
touch: 14 (18) *19* ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor, in bold with Haste)
*HP:* 44/44
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Charm Person, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8 
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust (DC 18), Invisibility, Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy *Remaining:* 6/7
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste, Magic Circle Against Evil, Summon Monster III *Remaining:* 2/5

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 29, 2012)

*OOC:*


By my understanding, you are using the magics of the Fervor to Enlarge/Extend/etc. a 2nd level or lower spell. You would not have to count one of your higher level spell slots to cast it. Otherwise Zelena would not be able to cast such spell as she has to memorize her spells. It would be like using a metamagic rod, using it's properties to gain the Enlarged effect.


----------



## jkason (Nov 30, 2012)

*OOC:*




Songdragon said:


> By my understanding, you are using the magics of the Fervor to Enlarge/Extend/etc. a 2nd level or lower spell. You would not have to count one of your higher level spell slots to cast it. Otherwise Zelena would not be able to cast such spell as she has to memorize her spells. It would be like using a metamagic rod, using it's properties to gain the Enlarged effect.




Good point! I'll update Nathan's stat block to account for that. Thanks much!







[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 7
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*In Hand:* None
*Conditions:* Extended Mage Armor (14 hours), Message (70 minutes), Dancing Lights (refreshed as needed), Magic Circle against evil (70 minutes), Blessing of Fervor (6 rounds, cast spell as Enlarged this round), Summoned Archon (6/7 rounds remaining), Aura of Menace (24 hrs or until overcome), Oppressive Boredom 7/7 rounds remaining.

_Current AC w/ circle: 21, Saves with circle: Fort +6, Ref +7, Will +8_

*AC:* 15 (19) *20*
touch: 14 (18) *19* ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor, in bold with Haste)
*HP:* 44/44
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Charm Person, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8 
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust (DC 18), Invisibility, Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy *Remaining:* 5/7
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste, Magic Circle Against Evil, Summon Monster III *Remaining:* 3/5

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 30, 2012)

Zelena's spiritual weapon flails at the elemental before it.  Sylvain, cackling like a madman, strengthens Borric with his hex but the ball of fire that he summons in seems to do little damage to the elemental.

The light attack from the archon summoned by Nathan blasts away the black energy animating the elemental in front of Borric and the creature crumbles into a pile of rocks.  The other ray of light leaves a small pock-mark on the surface of the other elemental.

The stone creature bringing up the rear shakes off the boredom imposed by Nathan and steps forward.  It claps its stony hands over the archon and rips at the light of its being until the archon fades into nothingness.

The third elemental closes with Borric and swings its massive rock fist at him.  There is a flare as the circle of protection deflects the attack and Borric is certain that without Nathan's protective magic he would have sorely felt that stone fist.









*OOC:*


Combat Round Three.  Everyone is up.






[sblock=Combat Information]
Initiative:
You all
Earth Elementals

Map: 



Party:
Borric: 62/73 hit points remaining
Nathan: 44/44 hit points remaining 
Sylvain: 58/58 hit points remaining
Zelena: 58/58 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Nathan: Magic Circle Against Evil; Sylvain: Enlarge Person; Zelena: Bull’s Strength

Conditions in Effect:
 - Magic Circle Against Evil (10 ft. radius, centered on Borric): +2 deflection to AC; +2 resistance to saves
 - Battle Fervor (Everyone)
 - Summon Monster III
 - Enlarge Person (Borric)
 - Bull’s Strength (Borric)

Enemy Status:
Elemental 1 (AC 19/ T 10/ FF 18); 80/80 hp
Elemental 2 (AC 18/ T 8/ FF 18); -1/68 hp
Elemental 3 (AC 18/ T 8/ FF 18); 67/68 hp
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 1, 2012)

Zelena first directs the spiritual weapon at the new jumbles of rock. The glowing mace attacks the new foe.

At seeing the effectiveness of the Nathan's summoned celestial she makes the motions within the air and calls out in celestial for her goddess' divine light. "Annaya, let your holy light burn away these evil beings!" 

A burst of orange and white energies flow down into a column until it hits the ground and then bursts outward encompassing both dark elementals.

((_Spiritual Weapon_ attacks #3: 1d20+8=12 (missing)
Zelena casts _Smite Evil _on D-3 (20ft burst should get both elementals) for 3d8=18 damage (half that damage if not evil and neutral) and DC 17 Will save for half damage and avoid blinding for 1 round if evil (nothing if not evil). {take +2 bonus on attack rolls and a +2 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves. from Fervor) ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +16
*Conditions:* Blessing of Fervor (6 rounds remining), Spiritual weapon (14 rounds remaining), Circle of Protection from evil
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Heavy Mace +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, Spiritual Weapon, Ghostbane Dirge, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Searing Light, Continual Flame, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Blessing of Fervor, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 7 attempts remaining; *Inspiring Command :* At Will; *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 attempts remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan cringes as the elemental shrugs off his enchantment and the Archon is quickly snuffed and forced to return to its home plane. 

"Okay, fine. You don't like talking, and you're not a fan of celestial music. I see that," Nathan says. "So maybe some more dancing like Syl's given you?"

The sorcerer makes a tossing motion with his hand, from which materializes a small, coal-black mote, which expands and changes color until it ignites and joins Sylvain's flaming sphere in harrying the far elemental. 

[sblock=ooc]Flaming Sphere in C1. DC 17 Reflex save to avoid 15 fire damage:

Fire damage. (3d6=15)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 7
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*In Hand:* None
*Conditions:* Extended Mage Armor (14 hours), Message (70 minutes), Dancing Lights (refreshed as needed), Magic Circle against evil (70 minutes), Blessing of Fervor (5 rounds, AC and Save bonus this round), Flaming Sphere 6/7 rounds remaining

_Current AC w/ circle & fervor: 23, Saves with circle& fervor: Fort +6, Ref +9, Will +8_

*AC:* 15 (19) *20*
touch: 14 (18) *19* ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor, in bold with Haste)
*HP:* 44/44
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Charm Person, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 8/8 
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust (DC 18), Invisibility, Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy *Remaining:* 4/7
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste, Magic Circle Against Evil, Summon Monster III *Remaining:* 3/5

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 10, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric keeps pounding away on the walking rock pile with his large flail a blur, stone bits being knocked off in chunks.

"Keep it up, I think we got this!"

[sblock=Actions]Take Extra attack from Ferver for this round  
Full Attack on #3: Flail 1st Attack (1d20+17=28,  2d6+11+1d6=23), Flail 2nd Attack (Fervor) (1d20+17=33,  2d6+11+1d6=15), Flail 3rd Attack  (1d20+12=21,  2d6+11+1d6=25)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch) Current 24, maybe 26
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear) Current CMB +14, CMD 26+Size
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Bull's Strength (+4 Str=+2 Att/Dmg), Enlarged (-2AC, +1 Att/Dmg, +5ft reach, increased weapon size), Prot vs. Evil (+2AC/SVs), +1 Att from higher elevation?

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Shock Flail (+16/+11; 2d6+11+1d6)
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 10, 2012)

Syl continues to cackle, so that Borric's chances on crushing the pile of rocks would increase.  He also focuses on the small ball of fire he had conjured, trying again to roast the enemy that had yet to join the battle.  "Keep it up, big guy!  One down, two more to go!"
 








*OOC:*


Move action-Cackle Fortune Hex on Borric.  Move action-Control Flaming Sphere.  DC 17 Reflex for no damage.  Free action--talk.  Also, does anyone know how to edit your post so you can insert a dice roll now?  Damage is 3d6, DM.







Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing


*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person^, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17)^, Vomit Swarm, Web 
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18) 
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison 
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--One minute of Flight hex used, Fortune hex used on Borric. 
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 11, 2012)

*Battle in Khuldun*

Zelena’s spiritual hammer misses the near elemental but the summoned light of Annaya washes over the creature causing the dark energy animating it to shrivel at the light’s touch and moreso than the cleric expected.  The far creature, however, shrugs off the effects of the light seemingly unaffected at all.

Nathan is beginning to suspect the far elemental is somehow resistant to magic as he watches the creature shrug off the effects of Zelena’s smite and then avoid his mote of fire.  But then he sees the stony flesh of the creature burn in Sylvain’s sphere of fire…

Borric goes to work on the elemental with his flail and by the time he finishes with his attacks the elemental is a pile of rubble on the floor of the hallway.

The last remaining elemental rumbles forward leaving Nathan and Sylvain’s fires behind until it is within reach of Borric.  Clasping its stony hands together it makes a wild swing that doesn’t even come close to striking the warrior.









*OOC:*


Combat Round Four.  Everyone is up.






[sblock=Combat Information]
Initiative:
You all
Earth Elementals

Map: 



Party:
Borric: 62/73 hit points remaining
Nathan: 44/44 hit points remaining 
Sylvain: 58/58 hit points remaining
Zelena: 58/58 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Nathan: Magic Circle Against Evil; Sylvain: Enlarge Person; Zelena: Bull’s Strength

Conditions in Effect:
 - Magic Circle Against Evil (10 ft. radius, centered on Borric): +2 deflection to AC; +2 resistance to saves
 - Battle Fervor (Everyone)
 - Summon Monster III
 - Enlarge Person (Borric)
 - Bull’s Strength (Borric)

Enemy Status:
Elemental 1 (AC 19/ T 10/ FF 18); 70/80 hp
Elemental 2 (AC 18/ T 8/ FF 18); -1/68 hp
Elemental 3 (AC 18/ T 8/ FF 18); -1/68 hp
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 11, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan swears as he begins to suspect the protections the final creature has in place, but then shakes it off as Sylvain's burning sphere manages to cause damage.

"No protections are perfect," he says with a rejuvenated grin. "Plus, he's more than outnumbered now. And it's about to get more crowded," Nathan adds, flinging both hands forward. "Sic 'im, folks." 

The flaming, oversized mote rolls forward in an attempt to put its flames to damaging use. Even as it arrives, Nathan's enjoinder calls a quartet of smaller motes to join their oversized elemental kin, each zooming forward in an attempt to batter the final rock creature into submission.

[sblock=ooc]*Move* Direct flaming sphere to G1, trying to burn the creature. Reflex DC 17, damage roll:

Flaming Sphere damage (3d6=8)

*Standard* Cast Magic Missile. Damage rolls:

Magic Missile Damage (1d4+1=5, 1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=3)

GE, wasn't sure if you were telling us the creature had literal SR or not, but threw in a few rolls just in case to try to save time (though, ugh, not so great rolls there):

SR check Flaming Sphere; Magic Missile (1d20+7=9, 1d20+7=10)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 7
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*In Hand:* None
*Conditions:* Extended Mage Armor (14 hours), Message (70 minutes), Dancing Lights (refreshed as needed), Magic Circle against evil (70 minutes), Blessing of Fervor (4 rounds, AC and Save bonus this round), Flaming Sphere 5/7 rounds remaining

_Current AC w/ circle & fervor: 23, Saves with circle& fervor: Fort +6, Ref +9, Will +8_

*AC:* 15 (19) *20*
touch: 14 (18) *19* ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor, in bold with Haste)
*HP:* 44/44
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Charm Person, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 7/8 
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust (DC 18), Invisibility, Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy *Remaining:* 4/7
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste, Magic Circle Against Evil, Summon Monster III *Remaining:* 3/5

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 11, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]jkason, SR (15) is it exactly.  So all you spellcasters including a caster level check when directing a spell at the last elemental would be very helpful.[/sblock]

Nathan's suspicions are confirmed as his motes shatter against the final elemental without causing any damage.


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 11, 2012)

"Keep crunching them, Borric!  This is great fun.  You can be the "Rock Crusher" as well!  The spellcaster again held his ground, continuing his magical efforts in the battle, and rolling his small ball of fire to the lone remaining foe.

"Just concentrate a little harder, Nate...your motes can blast their way through after all.  That rocky hide is tough, but not invulnerable."

"Just give up, Big Rock, and we will let you get out of here with your pebbles intact," Syl teases with a laugh, hoping the elemental would be distracted and easier to hit.l
 
OOC[sblock]Move action-Cackle Fortune Hex on Borric.  Move action-Control Flaming Sphere.  DC 17 Reflex for no damage.  Free action--talk.[/sblock]

Flaming Sphere Damage [sblock]3d6=9[/sblock]

Caster Level Check [sblock]1d20+9=22[/sblock]


Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing


*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person^, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17)^, Vomit Swarm, Web 
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18) 
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison 
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--One minute of Flight hex used, Fortune hex used on Borric. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 11, 2012)

Zelena motions her spiritual weapon towards the elemental and has the celestial mace attack once again and it simply misses.

The gnome considers a moment and then calls upon her goddess' powers and channels positive energy in an attempt to damage the dark energy elemental.

((Spiritual weapon attack 1d20+8=17 (Miss)  
Channel Energy vs Undead... (DC15 Will save for half damage)  4d6=14 ))

[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +16
*Conditions:* Blessing of Fervor (6 rounds remining), Spiritual weapon (14 rounds remaining), Circle of Protection from evil
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Heavy Mace +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, Spiritual Weapon, Ghostbane Dirge, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Searing Light, Continual Flame, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Blessing of Fervor, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 7 attempts remaining; *Inspiring Command :* At Will; *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 attempts remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 12, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*







Borric smirks and enjoys the gods favor, or at least the cackling witch's good will.

"Yeah, have not smashed many mages lately.  But rock crusher sounds like one of those convicts doing hard time and labor."

His whirling flail starts knocking chunks of rock off the last creature as well.  The fighter is really enjoying himself now, these spellcasters work wonders for his self esteem.

[sblock=Actions]Take Extra attack from Ferver for this round  
Full Attack on #1: Flail 1st Attack (1d20+17=30,  2d6+11+1d6=25), Flail 2nd Attack (Fervor) (1d20+17=31,  2d6+11+1d6=19), Flail 3rd Attack (Fortune) (1d20+12=13,  2d6+11+1d6=20), Flail 3rd Attack reroll(Fortune) (1d20+12=31)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch) Current 24, maybe 26
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear) Current CMB +14, CMD 26+Size
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Bull's Strength (+4 Str=+2 Att/Dmg), Enlarged (-2AC, +1 Att/Dmg, +5ft reach, increased weapon size), Prot vs. Evil (+2AC/SVs), +1 Att from higher elevation?

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Shock Flail (+16/+11; 2d6+11+1d6)
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 13, 2012)

*Battle in Khuldun*

Sylvain is a bit luckier than Nathan, or maybe witch-fire summoned from the Essential Path burns hotter than that summoned from the Moral Path, as Sylvain's fire melts bits of stone from the creature while Nathan's doesn't seem to scathe the creature at all.  Zelena tries pure divine energy but the dark animating force of the stone creature, again, seems unaffected by the power brought against it.

The creature is not resistant to blunt force, however, and Borric's repeated blows bolstered by Sylvain's rather unnerving cackle and the spells of the others beat the creature down almost to one rocky knee.

Surprisingly, the last elemental surges up snapping at Borric with brick-like teeth, something the other two hadn't done.  The bite seems to be more of a reflexive gnashing and is hardly threatening to the warrior.  The same cannot be said for the two stony claws that batter the warrior and rip through armor and magical defenses to open up bloody wounds.

*Combat Round Five.  Everyone is up.  Please include a Perception check with your next post.*
[sblock=Combat Information]
Initiative:
You all
Earth Elementals

Map: 



Party:
Borric: 16/73 hit points remaining  (Yes, Borric did just take 46 points of damage from two claw attacks.)
Nathan: 44/44 hit points remaining 
Sylvain: 58/58 hit points remaining
Zelena: 58/58 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Nathan: Magic Circle Against Evil; Sylvain: Enlarge Person; Zelena: Bull’s Strength

Conditions in Effect:
 - Magic Circle Against Evil (10 ft. radius, centered on Borric): +2 deflection to AC; +2 resistance to saves
 - Battle Fervor (Everyone)
 - Summon Monster III
 - Enlarge Person (Borric)
 - Bull’s Strength (Borric)

Enemy Status:
Elemental 1 (AC 19/ T 10/ FF 18); 17/80 hp
Elemental 2 (AC 18/ T 8/ FF 18); -1/68 hp
Elemental 3 (AC 18/ T 8/ FF 18); -1/68 hp
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 13, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric grunts with the bashing and wounds he takes.  Gritting his teeth, he remains upright and stalwart nonetheless.

"That the best you fookin' got? You are tough bastard, but there is always someone tougher!"  He whirls the spiked ball around focusing on the walking rock pile's head.  "See how ya like this!"

He proceeds to knock the elemental into rubble. 

[sblock=Actions]Perception (1d20+8=21)
Take Extra attack from Ferver for this round  
Full Attack on #1: Flail 1st Attack (1d20+17=21,  2d6+11+1d6=22), Flail 2nd Attack(Fervor) (1d20+17=24,  2d6+11+1d6=21), Flail 3rd Attack(Fortune) (1d20+12=32,  2d6+11+1d6=21)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +8
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch) Current 24, maybe 26
*HP:* 73 Current: 73
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear) Current CMB +14, CMD 26+Size
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Bull's Strength (+4 Str=+2 Att/Dmg), Enlarged (-2AC, +1 Att/Dmg, +5ft reach, increased weapon size), Prot vs. Evil (+2AC/SVs), +1 Att from higher elevation?

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Shock Flail (+16/+11; 2d6+11+1d6)
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 13, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Holy--!" Nathan mutters under his breath as Borric takes nearly as powerful a pounding as he'd been dishing out to the creatures. Then he grimaces and glances to his side. 

"No, that was not a last minute conversion," he grouses to his unseen entourage. 

[sblock=ooc]Perception check (1d20=20)

I'm going to hold off on actions for Nathan until I see if the perception roll turns up anything and confirm that Borric's turned the last creature to rubble.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 7
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*In Hand:* None
*Conditions:* Extended Mage Armor (14 hours), Message (70 minutes), Dancing Lights (refreshed as needed), Magic Circle against evil (70 minutes), Blessing of Fervor (4 rounds, AC and Save bonus this round), Flaming Sphere 5/7 rounds remaining

_Current AC w/ circle & fervor: 23, Saves with circle& fervor: Fort +6, Ref +9, Will +8_

*AC:* 15 (19) *20*
touch: 14 (18) *19* ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor, in bold with Haste)
*HP:* 44/44
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Charm Person, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 7/8 
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust (DC 18), Invisibility, Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy *Remaining:* 4/7
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste, Magic Circle Against Evil, Summon Monster III *Remaining:* 3/5

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 13, 2012)

*Battle Aftermath*

All is quiet after Borric batters the elemental to nothing more than a pile of broken rock.  Except when he turns away he hears a rattle like small stones tumbling down an incline.  Nathan hears it as well and investigating further they discover that the stony pile of the creature's corpse is accreting the surrounding stones, somehow slowly pulling scattered rubble to its body to repair the damage caused by Borric's flail.

[sblock=OOC]It's not absolutely necessary now (unless you really want to) to have Zelena and Sylvain make the Perception checks; I'm sure Nathan and Borric would point out what they've seen.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 13, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan sighs in relief as Borric turns the creature to rubble, but his sigh is followed by a quick groan as his attention turns to the rattling in the cavern.

"You have got to be kidding me," he mutters. After a brief pause he turns and snaps to the air "Now is not the time for lectures on how you can never kill evil, thank you!"

His unseen companions apparently silenced, Nathan turns back to the corspse slowly recomposing.

"I don't care what the nattering horde says, there has to be a way to keep this thing from reforming. Borric's flail threw lightning through it, and Syl just burned it. If we at least keep an eye on this thing ... maybe the room it came from has something? Surely the maker would want easy access to a control?"

[sblock=ooc]Well, fire and electricity don't seem to short out its regeneration, but it doesn't look like any of us have acid or a way to conjure it?  Maybe we'll luck out and the room will?[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 7
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*In Hand:* None
*Conditions:* Extended Mage Armor (14 hours), Message (70 minutes), Dancing Lights (refreshed as needed), Magic Circle against evil (70 minutes), Blessing of Fervor (4 rounds, AC and Save bonus this round), Flaming Sphere 5/7 rounds remaining

_Current AC w/ circle & fervor: 23, Saves with circle& fervor: Fort +6, Ref +9, Will +8_

*AC:* 15 (19) *20*
touch: 14 (18) *19* ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor, in bold with Haste)
*HP:* 44/44
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Charm Person, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 7/8 
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust (DC 18), Invisibility, Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy *Remaining:* 4/7
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste, Magic Circle Against Evil, Summon Monster III *Remaining:* 3/5

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 13, 2012)

"Wow, good thing you got the drop on that thing early, Borric. I've never seen anything dish out damage like that.  Other than you, of course."  Syl notices where the others are pointing, and sees the rocky creature begin regenerating.  "I have no idea what to do about that."

He steps forward and heals Borric some of the damage he took from the massive claw attacks.










*OOC:*


Any knowledge checks that would help figure out the regeneration?  I will use my Healing hex on Borric. CMW =













*OOC:*


2d8+7=14 







Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing


*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person^, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17)^, Vomit Swarm, Web 
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18) 
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison 
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--One minute of Flight hex used, Fortune hex used on Borric. 
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 13, 2012)

Zelena reaches up calling to her goddess to heal the man's wounds...

((Cast Cure Critical Wounds on Borric 3d8+7=18))
(( Perception 1d20+16=21 ))



[sblock=Zelena's Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +16
*Conditions:* Blessing of Fervor (6 rounds remining), Spiritual weapon (14 rounds remaining), Circle of Protection from evil
*AC:* 23 (13 touch; 21 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* Mithral Heavy Mace +1 +7 (1d6+1) and Shield
*Spells:* Divine

(0-level - DC 13) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize 
(1st level - DC 14) Bless, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat (d)
(2nd level - DC 15) Bull's Strength, Pilfering Hand, Spiritual Weapon, Ghostbane Dirge, Align Weapon (good) (d)
(3rd level - DC 16) Dispel Magic, Prayer, Searing Light, Continual Flame, Fly (d)
(4th level - DC 17) Blessing of Fervor, Holy Smite (d)
*Channeling:* 7 of 7 attempts remaining; *Inspiring Command :* At Will; *Elysium’s Call (Su):* 6 of 6 attempts remaining. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 13, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







Gerald007 said:


> Any knowledge checks that would help figure out the regeneration?




Any of Knowledge (arcana) (nature) or (planes) may help give more knowledge of this creature or of regeneration.

Also, XP is updated in the first post.  Congrats!  Borric and Sylvain have reached level 8.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 14, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric frowns and remarks, "Ya got that right, Nate.  Holy sheet." 

He puts his shield away and draws out the cold iron flail and bashes at the reforming rocks again to scatter them.  "Maybe the cold iron will work.  If not, I have some holy water as well.  Ya wanna try that?"

"But if you think something down in that room will help, go take a look.  I will keep the thing from reforming completely."

He proceeds to keep smashing the reforming rocks. 

[sblock=Actions]Assuming helpless and critical damage each time will keep it at bay for now.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +8
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch) Current 24, maybe 26
*HP:* 73 Current: 48
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 24 (26 vs. Disarm/ 28 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear) Current CMB +14, CMD 26+Size
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Bull's Strength (+4 Str=+2 Att/Dmg), Enlarged (-2AC, +1 Att/Dmg, +5ft reach, increased weapon size), Prot vs. Evil (+2AC/SVs), +1 Att from higher elevation?

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Cold Iron Flail & Shock Flail (+16/+11; 2d6+11+1d6)
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


unlikely to prove helpful, but Nathan's Know (arcana) roll:

Know (arcana) (1d20+7=11)


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 14, 2012)

"If needs be," Zelena starts as she watches Borric start in on the bashing, "I do have a silver weapon that I can align to good."

((Knowledge - Planes: 1d20+6=23 ))


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 15, 2012)

DM [sblock]I am on the road for the next couple of days.  If someone could roll my Arcana, Nature and Planes check, I'd appreciate it.  Modifier is plus 15 to Arcana and plus 14 to the other two.  I'm on my phone and have trouble linking to Invisible Castle from it.  Thanks.[/sblock]





Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing


*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person^, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17)^, Vomit Swarm, Web
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--One minute of Flight hex used, Fortune hex used on Borric.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 17, 2012)

The treasures guarded by the evil, stone elementals (and there are more items of value in this room than any of you have seen before) seems to be scattered about the edges of the room almost as if brushed aside and left lying after a battle.  Searching through it and identifying an item of use will be no small task.  Sylvain, however, clearly has something on his mind and Waltor chitters excitedly in his ear...

[sblock=Gerald]Great modifiers make for good successes even with bad rolls and I didn't roll poorly for you.  So... Sylvain pieces together some of the things he noticed in battle with some old folktales he heard when a boy.  The creature acted quickly and decisively to remove Nathan's lantern archon from the battle as if it were eliminating a serious threat.  The archon's main attack was light based and Sylvain thinks the stone creature may be susceptible to bright light like a daylight spell or natural sunlight, especially considering the dark energy matrix that animated it.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 17, 2012)

"Hmmm, Nate, do you think you could conjure up another of those creatures that are capable of casting bright light?  That fellow sure didn't seem fond of it.  I'm betting that there was a particular reason, and some of those light rays could probably stop it from re-forming."

OOC[sblock] My posting is probably going to be really sporadic over the next few days.  My mom is having a surgery on Wednesday and I am going to be taking to her hospital for the pre-surgical checks tomorrow.  Not sure as to the exact recovery time, but I'd imagine I'll be here a bit less for a week or so.[/sblock] 




Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing


*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person^, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17)^, Vomit Swarm, Web 
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18) 
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison 
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--One minute of Flight hex used, Fortune hex used on Borric. 
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 18, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric pauses his bashing of the rock rubble, returning to using only his shock flail as the other weapons in his arsenal are not having any greater effect.

"So Nate is really going to be the slayer of evil rock giants?  Good for you, fella."

He whacks the reforming rocks again just to be sure.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch) Current 24, maybe 26
*HP:* 83 Current: 58
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear) Current CMB +14, CMD 26+Size
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Bull's Strength (+4 Str=+2 Att/Dmg), Enlarged (-2AC, +1 Att/Dmg, +5ft reach, increased weapon size), Prot vs. Evil (+2AC/SVs), +1 Att from higher elevation?

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Cold Iron Flail & Shock Flail (+16/+11; 2d6+11+1d6)
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 18, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Any port in a storm," he says with a shrug and a smirk, and begins the celestial supplication again. Soon enough, the motes have opened another portal, through which a second Archon emerges. Nathan points to the still-reforming rock and .

[sblock=Celestial exchange]"If you'd be so kind, this thing doesn't seem to want to stay dead," the sorcerer asks. 

"If you more fully embraced the holiness in your blood, cousin, then you, too, could channel the divine light" the Archon replies[/sblock]

After the brief exchange, the archon lances the pile of rubble with its twin beams as Nathan sighs.

"If this works, they're going to be incorrigible afterwards," he says. 

[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 7
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*In Hand:* None
*Conditions:* Extended Mage Armor (14 hours), Message (70 minutes), Dancing Lights (refreshed as needed), Magic Circle against evil (70 minutes), Blessing of Fervor (4 rounds, AC and Save bonus this round), Flaming Sphere 5/7 rounds remaining

_Current AC w/ circle & fervor: 23, Saves with circle& fervor: Fort +6, Ref +9, Will +8_

*AC:* 15 (19) *20*
touch: 14 (18) *19* ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor, in bold with Haste)
*HP:* 44/44
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Charm Person, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 7/8 
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust (DC 18), Invisibility, Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy *Remaining:* 4/7
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste, Magic Circle Against Evil, Summon Monster III *Remaining:* 2/5

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 18, 2012)

The archon bathes the stone creature with light and the dark, animating matrix shrivels away from the golden glow.  Borric quickly takes the opportunity to swing his flail at the creature again.  This time the attack is final and fatal; the stone cracks into rubble and their is no further evidence of regeneration.

With the threat negated the four now have the opportunity to further investigate the chamber.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, a bit short on time right now.  I'll post up a decent room description this evening.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 19, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric looks at the mage with an arched eyebrow, "And I am not? I am a legend in the making here, thanks to you guys. And, not from my exploits in the brothels, neither."

"Let's see what those walking rock piles were protecting."

Hanging his shock flail back on his belt, the enlarged fighter makes his way down to the chamber and begins poking around to see what prizes they won in the contest of mettle.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch) Current 24, maybe 26
*HP:* 83 Current: 58
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear) Current CMB +14, CMD 26+Size
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Bull's Strength (+4 Str=+2 Att/Dmg), Enlarged (-2AC, +1 Att/Dmg, +5ft reach, increased weapon size), Prot vs. Evil (+2AC/SVs), +1 Att from higher elevation?

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Cold Iron Flail & Shock Flail (+16/+11; 2d6+11+1d6)
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 19, 2012)

The passageway down to the room is crudely worked, unfinished, which makes the finished state of the chamber stand out that much more.  In the center of the chamber is set a pattern: crossed lines, a triangle, and circles connected by a swirl.  Each of the circles has a tiny indentation in the center, as if something should be inset into it.  The center circle has a larger indentation, about the size of a man's palm.

Scattered about the edges of the room are what appear to be artifacts of the dwarven occupation of the fortress: small bars of gold, coins, finely crafted axes and hammers.  Most noticeable is a gleaming suit of plate and a heavy, locked trunk.


----------



## jkason (Dec 19, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"Aw, Borric, but you're lovably incorrigible," Nathan quips. "Plus, you can beat me up. Pacifists are much easier to grouse about," he adds with a joking wink. 

"But enough of all that. Let's see what isn't as easy to see," Nathan offers as they search the room. A pair of motes orbit his head, their light trails creating a momentary halo, then settle on his eyes before fading from view. The sorcerer turns his attention back to the room, then.

"Don't suppose anyone has a skeleton key?" he says as they discover the locked trunk.

[sblock=ooc]Casting Detect Magic. I'll throw some know: arcane and spellcraft checks in here. Both for auras he detects and for whatever he can figure out about the floor pattern if it has an arcane component.

Know: Arcana; Spellcraft (use the first pair for the floor, others for objects seen with Detect Magic). (1d20+7=17, 1d20+11=21, 1d20+7=11, 1d20+11=12, 1d20+7=13, 1d20+11=15, 1d20+7=9, 1d20+11=17)[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 7
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*In Hand:* None
*Conditions:* Extended Mage Armor (14 hours), Message (70 minutes), Dancing Lights (refreshed as needed), Magic Circle against evil (70 minutes), Detect Magic.

*AC:* 15 (19) *20*
touch: 14 (18) *19* ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor, in bold with Haste)
*HP:* 44/44
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Charm Person, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 7/8 
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust (DC 18), Invisibility, Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy *Remaining:* 4/7
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste, Magic Circle Against Evil, Summon Monster III *Remaining:* 2/5

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 20, 2012)

"Now that is an interesting floor plan right there.  Mind you, please don't step in it, until we have an opportunity to look at it closely.  What do you think about this, Waltor?"

Know. Arcana [sblock]Can I take 10 on a Knowledge check?  If so, I'll do that for a 25 check score.[/sblock]


Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing


*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person^, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17)^, Vomit Swarm, Web
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--One minute of Flight hex used, Fortune hex used on Borric.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 20, 2012)

Nathan surveys the entirety of the room with his magical sight but the overwhelming brightness of the aura of the symbol on the floor leaves him squinting and futilely shielding his eyes.  He has to turn away and direct his magical sight to the edge of the room to even glimpse other auras.

By the time he finishes his survey he's discovered several items of interest:
-The symbol on the floor is nearly overwhelming and radiates an aura that he isn't able to read more accurately.
-The full plate armor looks to be made of bronze and causes a buzzing excitement among Nathan's motes.  Interestingly, it is almost exactly the same color as the motes when they manifest.  It has a moderate strength aura.
-A ring lies almost unnoticed (if not for the detect magic it might have been overlooked) but its aura is moderate and of no particular school.
-Within the trunk can be detected two auras.  The first comes from a vaguely bird-shaped thing, perhaps a statuette, that radiates moderate transmutation.
-The second aura within the trunk looks to be a pair of boots and radiates faint transmutation.

Meanwhile Sylvain focuses on deciphering the symbol on the floor.  It reminds him of an ancient cosmological diagram or chart of the Paths of existance.  Then it strikes him: the stone symbol is one of the ancient gates of E'n.  Nathan's report of the symbol's aura gives strong support to Sylvain's theory.

During the searches and examinations is also found a large quantity of coins, gems, and bars of precious metals.  Amongst those items is a crystal sphere that would easily fit within the cupped palm of a creature humanoid in size.

[sblock=Items Identified]
Not sure if Nathan has ever viewed magically one of the gates of E'n.  If so, he would immediately see the similarity in auras.

+2 Elysian Bronze Full Plate armor (8,500 gp)
Ring of Spell Knowledge II (6,000 gp)
Figurine of Wondrous Power: Bronze Griffin (10,000 gp)
Jaunt boots (7,200 gp)

Re: Treasure.  *Including* the four big items above the treasures in the room value roughly 67,000 gold or just about exactly the amount of gold missed from previous encounters *and* time-based gold earned.  You all have been very patient to go through multiple encounters without receiving an immediate payoff in gold/items and I appreciate that.  If you want to use the remainder to add a small item or two of your choice, I'm fine with that, particularly if we continue (it will likely be a bit before shopping becomes available).[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 20, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*







Borric whistles, impressed with the shining armor.

"That is certainly nice looking.  I have never seen that metal before.  Is there a special property associated with that bronze metal?"

He keeps poking around in the dwarven treasure trove and comments, "The old geezer is going to richer than his wildest dreams if we can get all of this out of here."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch) Current 24, maybe 26
*HP:* 83 Current: 58
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear) Current CMB +14, CMD 26+Size
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Bull's Strength (+4 Str=+2 Att/Dmg), Enlarged (-2AC, +1 Att/Dmg, +5ft reach, increased weapon size), Prot vs. Evil (+2AC/SVs), +1 Att from higher elevation?

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Cold Iron Flail & Shock Flail (+16/+11; 2d6+11+1d6)
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]








*OOC:*


I already told GE that I wanted to continue since we have no other adventures waiting in the approval process.  And we probably are not going to have a better GM either.  

I am interested in a Handy Haversack and +1 Amulet of Natural Armor.


----------



## jkason (Dec 20, 2012)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

[sblock=ooc]I don't think Nathan's ever used Detect Magic on a gate, so this is a first for him[/sblock]

Once he's marked and parsed the auras (sharing what he sees with the others), Nathan quickly dismisses his magical sight, rubbing at his eyes to recover from the intensity of the floor pattern. 

"Well, if the muttering of the chorus is any indication, it's definitely some kind of noble metal," Nathan says to Borric's question, then smirks as he adds. "Maybe you should be careful touching it, Borric."

[sblock=ooc]Aw, snap. I just read up on the spell knowledge ring, and seems quite awesome. Now Nathan has to figure out which rings to wear (Accessory drama! Goodness.  ).

On items in the pile, I just found out about the Robe of Arcane Heritage, which would not only bump Nathan's resistances, but let him finally sprout his angel wings. 

That's basically Nathan's entire share, though, so I'd totally understand nixing that. Other options that might be nice:

* Goggles of Night (still pricey, but the value of darkvision is becoming increasingly apparent)
* Belt of Dexterity
* Upgraded versions of either Cloak of Resistance or Amulet of Natural armor[/sblock]



[sblock=mini-stats]Nathan Tchanlach Human Sorcerer 7
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +0

*In Hand:* None
*Conditions:* Extended Mage Armor (14 hours), Message (70 minutes), Dancing Lights (refreshed as needed), Magic Circle against evil (70 minutes), 

*AC:* 15 (19) *20*
touch: 14 (18) *19* ; flat-footed: 12 (16) 
(value in parenthesis w/ mage armor, in bold with Haste)
*HP:* 44/44
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4* *Ref:* +5*  *Will:* +6*
* Additional +1 trait bonus vs. divine spells
*Resistances:* Resist 5 Acid and Cold.

*Spells:* *Cantrips (DC 15):* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Drench, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Spark
*1st (DC 16):* Bless, Charm Person, Grease (DC 17), Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Summon Minor Monster, Vanish. *Remaining:* 7/8 
*2nd (DC 17):* Create Pit (DC 18), Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust (DC 18), Invisibility, Oppressive Boredom, Resist Energy *Remaining:* 4/7
*3rd (DC 18):* Haste, Magic Circle Against Evil, Summon Monster III *Remaining:* 2/5

Heavenly Fire: 8/8 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 20, 2012)

"You're right about these riches, Borric.  Aldino will be thrilled.  If we can figure a way to get all this out of here, of course!  It might be worth taking down some notes about this gate as well.  It is quite a find.  And it is obviously teeming with power!  Syl was obviously the happiest he had been in days.  All the starving on rations, and sleeping on the hard stone floors just might have been worth it after all.


OOC [sblock]It will take me a bit to get Syl levelled.  Mom's surgery went well, but I'll be spending a lot of time with her over the holidays, so it might be a week or so.

And I would love to continue with these characters, and this DM, if the rest of you are so inclined.  I've had a blast with all of you so far![/sblock]


Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing


*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person^, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17)^, Vomit Swarm, Web 
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18) 
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison 
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--One minute of Flight hex used, Fortune hex used on Borric. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 20, 2012)

Zelena looks about in wonder and at Nathan's reaction she just has to see for herself and casts her own divine magics to see magical auras... the gnome almost stares at the harsh aura like a child trying to stare at the sun a few moments before turning away. "By Annaya! That is something rather powerful... what is it?"

After the explaination of sorts she has to ask, "How does one activate one of these gates of E'n? Where do they travel to?" She rattles off a myriad of other questions wanting to know more of these gates.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 21, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric looks at the armor and the three spellcasters.

"Oh, come on.  You mean to tell me that between you three extraordinary spell slingers, you don't know what this armor will do? What about the other stuff?"

The brash fighter has never been through one of the gates before and doesn't even know they exist.  He is puzzled by the conversation and chalks it up to more of Nate's looney behavior and its rubbing off on Syl and Zelena.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch) Current 24, maybe 26
*HP:* 83 Current: 58
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear) Current CMB +14, CMD 26+Size
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Bull's Strength (+4 Str=+2 Att/Dmg), Enlarged (-2AC, +1 Att/Dmg, +5ft reach, increased weapon size), Prot vs. Evil (+2AC/SVs)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Cold Iron Flail & Shock Flail (+16/+11; 2d6+11+1d6)
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]








*OOC:*


I probably will take the Platemail, by default.

When GE said wish lists I thought 2000gp was exceeding the small item list. If we can have up to 4000gp or more, I might revise my choices.

If we don't have a Bag of Holding, we probably should add that to the list.


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 21, 2012)

OOC [sblock]Syl won't find any magical items right now.  I am still a couple thousand gold over my limit from somehow overspending a level or so ago.  When I level I will just square that up, and keep everything else in cash, I suppose.[/spoiler]


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


My bad here I suppose... I did not catch the "including the items above" part... oh well I guess I will reconsider my options for now.
After you take out the 4 items, that leaves 8825 each of the 35300 left over in coin.
Zelena has a Haversack to help haul. And can always memorize an ant haul spell to reduce weight.


----------



## jkason (Dec 21, 2012)

"It's for monster hunters, Borric," Nathan says. "On top of the magic, the metal gives you extra protections against certain groups of monsters."

[sblock=ooc]Since it was listed as identified, I'm assuming it doesn't hurt to add that info IC? 

Also: blargh. I missed the including part too. I'm a dope.    Dialing back the price, Gloves of Reconnaissance look kind of neat. Nathan still doesn't have his own Handy Haversack, either, but I think Zelena's might be fine for now? [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 23, 2012)

Borric looks suitably impressed, "Well, I hunt monsters. And, mages. And, goblins. And...  Hell, I will hunt anything for treasure."

"It certainly looks better than this hideous black platemail I have been wearing all this time.  It was worn by some evil bastard priest who thought the emblems on it were intimidating.  He is dead now."

"Let me see if it fits."

He starts removing his platemail to try on the shiny suit.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch) Current 24, maybe 26
*HP:* 83 Current: 58
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear) Current CMB +14, CMD 26+Size
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Bull's Strength (+4 Str=+2 Att/Dmg), Enlarged (-2AC, +1 Att/Dmg, +5ft reach, increased weapon size), Prot vs. Evil (+2AC/SVs)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shock Flail (+16/+11; 2d6+11+1d6)
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]








*OOC:*


Thanks for the math, SD. 

So my wish list is probably spot on at 4000gp total.  Borric owes Syl and Zelena as well.  So Gerald007, you are getting around 10K gp to play with.  Whatever discrepancy you have on your sheet, it is not in the same ballpark.


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 28, 2012)

AS Borric tries on his armor Zelena opens her pack and starts to shove the most expensive coins (platinum, gold, etc) first... making sure that she can carry the best in the the limited space that she has. 

[sblock=ooc]The main items I am considering are more than I have... so Zelena will save for later...
Things I want for Zelena are a Phylactery of Positive Channeling (+2d6 for channels) 11,000g, Headband of Mental Prowess +2 (Wis and Cha) 10,000g, and considering a greyflame enchantment and/or Holy at some time.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 29, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for the extended absence.  Travels were a bit longer than expected.

Gerald, glad to hear that your mother's surgery went well.  Hope she continues to get better and don't worry and being away to spend time with her.  It'll be a bit before you need to have your level-up completed; take your time.

jkason, yes, no problem with using the information about the items I posted.  I know it's a bit non-standard but I dislike holding information hostage from players when it comes to treasure that'll get identified soon anyway.  Besides, with three pc's able to examine things it shouldn't be a problem to identify quickly.

Very rough calculation of treasure value in the room is 57,000 gp (or roughly 14,000 each, not including the four items found in the room).  The four main items run from 6000 to 10000 in value leaving roughly 4000 gp for each of you to determine if it is gold, gems, and/or small value magical items.  I can provide you more exact numbers if I know who claims the boots and the figurine.  Also, I don't have a problem with the items you mentioned, Perrin.  I don't know the value of the other items to be able to make a judgement but if they are higher in value than the rough amount listed above it obviously won't work.  I do recommend taking advantage of the offer to place treasure items since I'm not sure where we'll be headed after this or when shopping will be available.  With 100% sell-back it won't hurt you to take items now.

I would like to resolve the items before wrapping up DC:Khuldun.  We do have a little bit of rp to finish before the end.  Which brings up the next topic...

I've heard Perrin and Gerald say they would like to keep the adventuring group together.  I'd like to hear jkason and Songdragon's opinions, too.  I have a couple of ideas but if the group stays together I would like to hear some ideas from you all as to the direction you would like to take from here.

If I've missed anything in my post let me know.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 30, 2012)

[sblock=Party On!]More than happy to keep the group together. Fore the most part Zelena is happy with everyone (Borric can be a pain, but that's why we like the guy I suppose. I enjoy RPing with everyone and how you are running the game GE, so I am happy to continue. If you need a little bit to come up with something take the time you need. 

Crazy idea... the magical gate activates... could transport us just about anywhere. 

Here's to the best of the New Year for all of you! Happy New Year!!! [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 31, 2012)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric finishes donning the armor and puts his old suit on the pile to give to the old man to sell for his share. He keeps looking around and finds a few other interesting items, a haversack with extra carrying capacity and an amulet that magically hardens his skin against weapons.

"And to think we almost though the old geezer was an old kook and off his rocker.  I guess we better pile up his share to take back as well."

He starts transferring gear to the new magical haversack.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 26 (23 w/out shield, 24 flat-footed, 13 Touch) Current 24, maybe 26
*HP:* 83 Current: 58
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 26 (28 vs. Disarm/ 30 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4 (+6 vs. Fear) Current CMB +14, CMD 26+Size
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Bull's Strength (+4 Str=+2 Att/Dmg), Enlarged (-2AC, +1 Att/Dmg, +5ft reach, increased weapon size), Prot vs. Evil (+2AC/SVs)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shock Flail (+16/+11; 2d6+11+1d6)
*Chakram:* 2/2 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock][sblock=OOC]According to my sheet (someone totaled up things) Borric should have roughly +17,300gp at adventure end.  I don't think that includes accumulated TBG during the holidays though.
These are the debts Borric owes:
Received 2000gp loan from Zelena* - > Pay back*
Received 2150gp loan from Sylvain*- > Pay back*
Taking +2 Elysian Bronze Full Plate armor (8,500 gp)
Giving the +1 Platemail to the old Geezer for his share? (-2650gp)
Subtotal remaining: 7300gp
-2000 for Handy Haversack
-2000 for +1 Amulet of Natural Armor
-3000 for upgrading Cloak to +2 Resistance
That would leave about 300gp +whatever extra TBG he earns and his debts are cleared.[/sblock]







*OOC:*


HAPPY NEW YEAR! I am already in 2013.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorting through the ancient dwarven goods and supplies for salvageable items and then packing those items up for transport takes several long hours.  Finally, Borric, Sylvain, Nathan, and Zelena have everything they think they can use, plus a portion for Aldino, and are left with one last decision: descend the mountain and return to Aldino or use the otherworldly bronze disc to activate the gate and travel to its unknown destination.

[sblock=OOC]Ok, I'm calling it done on 1 Jan 2013.  Think about what direction you want to take next and in a day or two I'll post up a new thread for our continuation.  I've updated the XP/treasure totals in first post; summary below:

Experience Awards Total:
Encounter Experience: 25,800 (6,450 each)
Borric: 16,385 (TBX) + 6,450 (Encounter) = +22,835 xp
Nathan: 13,679 (TBX) + 6,450 (Encounter) = +20,129 xp
Sylvain: 15,841 (TBX) + 6,450 (Encounter) = +22,291 xp
Zelena: 14,036 (TBX) + 6,450 (Encounter) = +20,486 xp

Treasure Awards Total: 
Borric: 14,717 (TBG) + 7,250 (Encounter) = 21,967
Nathan: 12,937 (TBG) + 7,250 (Encounter) = 20,187
Sylvain: 14,365 (TBG) + 7,250 (Encounter) = 21,615
Zelena: 13,168 (TBG) + 7,250 (Encounter) = 20,418

Final Encounter Treasures:
3,014.5 gp of the Encounter treasure was previously awarded and presumably spent or held in coin.  The remainder (4,235.5 gp) and the TBG awarded is in the dwarven treasure room as the four items I outlined plus other items (in most cases) still to be determined by you.  The division/breakdown of that is below.  That remainder amount can be 'spent' on a bigger item or several smaller items as you see fit.  If you want to use Aldino to 'buy' old items that you no longer want as Perrin has done up-thread with his old armor, go ahead; maybe that will help you get an item you wanted but thought you couldn't afford.  Please try to get the shopping done before we restart.  Thanks and I'm looking forward to whatever comes next!

Borric: 21,967 - 3,014.5 (prev. awarded) -8,500 (Elysian Armor) = 10,452.5 gp
Nathan: 20,187 - 3,014.5 (prev. awarded) -6,000 (Spell Ring) = 11,172.5 gp
Sylvain: 21,615 - 3,014.5 (prev. awarded) -10,000 (Griffin) = 8,600.5 gp
Zelena: 20,418 - 3,014.5 (prev. awarded) -7,200 (Jaunt Boots) = 10,203.5 gp

And DMC: 21.14[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 3, 2013)

OOC[sblock]I am in the process of leveling Syl with jkason's help squaring everything away.  Afterwards, I am pleased to continue on with our merry band of adventurers.  We can't stiff Aldino, even though the gate would be an easy port.  DM has done too good of a job of making him very memorable, so we just have to square up with the old dodger, in Syl's opinion...[/sblock]


Syl [sblock]
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
Human Witch 7
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +2
*Conditions:*
*AC:* 15 (13 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 58 of 58
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +6
*In Hand:* Nothing


*Spells:* Arcane 

(0-level - DC 15) Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 16) Burning Hands (DC 16), Charm Person (DC 17), Enlarge Person^, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 17) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 17)^, Vomit Swarm, Web
(3rd level - DC 18) Dispel Magic, Lightning Bolt (DC 18), Stinking Cloud (DC 18)
(4th level - DC 19) Confusion (DC 20), Neutralize Poison
Hexes DC 18 

Cackle, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--One minute of Flight hex used, Fortune hex used on Borric.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 3, 2013)

*OOC:*


Question: Could we not get Aldino his cut and then come back and use the portal? I REALLY want to use the portal... but I am sure like everyone else, do not want to stiff/leave Aldino on the side of a mountain with 3 Hags.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 3, 2013)

With the Bronze Griffin, Sylvain's flight, and other methods of descending the mountain it would be no problem going back down to the hags' lair where Aldino is currently and giving him his share.  You could even escort him to Gist (two weeks away if I remember correctly) so that he could catch a ship or caravan back to Venza.  That would also give you the opportunity to shop out the items you aren't interested in then return to Khuldun to use the gate.  We could skim through the travel but there is a particular scene I'd like to play out, even if briefly.  Then on to new adventures.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 3, 2013)

Okay, these are the transactions I am making.  I think.  Unless someone has a suggestion. 

[sblock=Treasure Calculations]So 10,452.5gp after taking +2 Elysian Bronze Full Plate armor (8,500 gp)
Pay back debts Borric owes:
Received 2000gp loan from Zelena* - > Pay back*
Received 2150gp loan from Sylvain*- > Pay back*
Giving the +1 Platemail to the old Geezer for his share? (-2650gp)
Subtotal remaining: 8952.5gp
-2000 for Handy Haversack
-2000 for +1 Amulet of Natural Armor
-3000 for upgrading Cloak to +2 Resistance (giving Aldino +1 Cloak)
+50 Mwk Backpack
+301 Mwk Chakram
-2200 for Ring of Feather Falling
-50 for Ruby Dust to upgrade Ioun Stone
Subtotal 2 = 52.5gp[/sblock]

I am fine with whatever you guys want to do for the follow-on.  Dungeon delving or riding around on horses included.  Even returning and sack the lizardfolk town if that it the plan.


----------



## jkason (Jan 4, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]I'm really, really sorry if I'm holding things up here, guys. RL is just beating the living crud out of anything resembling time to post of late. I'm cool with continuing, but I just don't want anyone to feel I'm not pulling my weight post-wise.   [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 5, 2013)

No worries, jkasen.  We ended the IC action to take a breather on 1 Jan while we get our sheets in order and stuff.

I did update mine last night, btw. I should be good to go once we are ready.


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 7, 2013)

*OOC:*


If we returned to Gist, we would be ablt to get to Arcane Row (what are it's chances of finding items, considering it is not Venza? Standard or reduced chances?)

Zelena has Fly as well... it's a domain spell.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 8, 2013)

Umm, as far as I'm concerned we can use standard chances to find items though it should probably be less.

Also, new thread is up HERE.  I'll give it an 'adventure name' eventually.


----------

